# UGLY AS HELL FEST!



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FINALLY A PLACE WHERE ALL YOU GUYS SEEN THE MOST UGLIEST, EYE SORE, WACKEST, EMBARRASSING, AND :barf: RIDES IN THE CRUISES, STREETS, AND THE SHOWS! SO SHOW YOUR PICS OF WHICH RIDE SHOULD BE CONSIDERED {UGLY AS HELL}! :yessad: :yes: :scrutinize: :loco: :werd: hno: :nicoderm: :tongue: :scrutinize: :barf: uffin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

DAMN! :uh: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@May 16 2008, 04:16 AM~10668582
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

You could just post them here with the other ugly cars.



Or just visit the Donk fest. :dunno:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Infamous white gorilla car......


----------



## Psych0 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 09:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


didnt the guy who bought that car drive it with a plastic bag over the trunk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@May 16 2008, 08:18 AM~10669703
> *didnt the guy who bought that car drive it with a plastic bag over the trunk  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :barf: :barf:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@May 16 2008, 10:18 AM~10669703
> *didnt the guy who bought that car drive it with a plastic bag over the trunk  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah,they respraied the backend


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 16 2008, 09:28 AM~10669761
> *nah,they respraied the backend
> *


and it's still a huge turd


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 10:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Don't go to no shows, but this what I been daily driving lol, gonna get painted in a few weeks.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

THAT'S NOT UGLY!!! IS A PROJECT  



> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 16 2008, 02:46 PM~10671611
> *Don't go to no shows, but this what I been daily driving lol, gonna get painted in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*THIS IS UGLY* :uh: 


































I CAN KEEP GOING BUT IT WOULD BE UNFAIR TO THE DUBS AND ABOVE FEST....


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...



holy hell ..........WTF? :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: WHAT THA ! :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

SCARED hno: TO SAY IT BUT GOT MORE?! :uh:


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 16 2008, 09:03 AM~10669632
> *You could just post them here with the other ugly cars.
> Or just visit the Donk fest. :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: 
I agree. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@May 16 2008, 08:16 AM~10668582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would drive that ,

before i would roll that swap buggy shit.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Atleast those are Buick style fender ports on a Buick.

Thats the ugly shit thats been killin me lately. These stick on ports that look cheesy.
In my town I have seen a Buick with stick on ports on the fenders and the quarter panels :uh: I seen a damn H2 with Buick style stick on ports. :uh: And a Avalanche with the Buick ports stuck on the fender flares! :uh: 
Day by day I'm seeing the stupidest uses for these damn things.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@May 17 2008, 04:43 AM~10674433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, all it takes is 1, i seen them fuckin port holes on every type of car, ford,caddilac,dodge i even seen em on a bicycle.

don't worry they'll die out , just like the piss on stickers or the neon lights.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 16 2008, 02:04 PM~10671784
> *THAT'S NOT UGLY!!! IS A PROJECT
> *


X2 IT'S A PROJECT. NOT A DONK, SLAB, AND SO ON.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 16 2008, 10:50 PM~10674467
> *yeah, all it takes is 1, i seen them fuckin port holes on every type of car, ford,caddilac,dodge i even seen em on a bicycle.
> 
> don't worry they'll die out , just like the piss on stickers or the neon lights.
> *


 :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 09:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


here it is pulled over for being an asshat


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@May 17 2008, 08:38 AM~10676145
> *here it is pulled over for being an asshat
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@May 17 2008, 02:38 PM~10676145
> *here it is pulled over for being an asshat
> 
> 
> ...


monte carlOWNED


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@May 17 2008, 02:36 PM~10676141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think we got a winner


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 17 2008, 10:47 AM~10676554
> *i think we got a winner
> *


POSSIBLY! UGLY PAINT, WACKED MODY MODIFICATION, CHEAP EARLY 80's COOKIE CUTTER STEEL WHEELS!  :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@May 17 2008, 08:38 AM~10676145
> *here it is pulled over for being an asshat
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW THIS GOT PULLED OVER FOR BEING [UGLY AS HELL]!

CHEAP FAT UGLY WHITE CHICK MURAL ON THA TRUNK IS WHAT CAUGHT THE POLICES EYE! :uh: :wow: :scrutinize: :nono: :barf:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Dont call this over just yet I think my pics are contenders


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 16 2008, 10:04 PM~10674571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :loco: :werd: :werd: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: hno: hno:


----------



## GTCUTTYAZ (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@May 17 2008, 11:40 AM~10676761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THIS IS ABOUT UGLY RIDES NOW! :yes:  :wow:  :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 17 2008, 11:39 AM~10676758
> *Dont call this over just yet I think my pics are contenders
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS GETTING TUFF! NONCUSTOM SPRAY CAN PAINT JOB COMBINED WITH UGLY RED AND BLACK COLOR CHOICE. AND A TOUCH OF IMPORT REAR SPOILER WING! WOW! THIS IS GIVING THE (DONK NATIONS) A RUN FOR THERE MONEY! :biggrin: :no: :uh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@May 17 2008, 06:38 AM~10676145
> *here it is pulled over for being an asshat
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FOOL NEEDS TO GO TO JAIL FOR A VERY LONG TIME, FOR DRIVING THIS THING IN THE STREETS!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

this is a good fest topic but so far i think the pink truck wins


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 17 2008, 05:39 PM~10676758
> *Dont call this over just yet I think my pics are contenders
> 
> 
> ...


damm what was this guy thinking, looked like he rolled on the paint with a paint roller.
he has a lil bit of everything.

lowrider-visor and ass being low
rockabilly -red n black paint
import-rear spoiler
suv-luggage rack

plus osme custom rear late model tail lights.

this is gonna be close,the pink 1 n this one are the top 2


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

would look better if he painted the trunk in black primer


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

this is what happens when good cars get into the hands of the wrong people.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 17 2008, 02:58 PM~10677649
> *this is what happens when good cars get into the hands of the wrong people.
> *



I agree...


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 02:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 17 2008, 01:28 PM~10677407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


am i trippn or does the trunk say pimpin life?
if so i hope his hoes dont really look like that :barf: :barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 03:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 he could sell half that shit and get paint


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 17 2008, 07:42 PM~10677963
> *am i trippn or does the trunk say pimpin life?
> if so i hope his hoes dont really look like that :barf:  :barf:
> *


By the looks of the broad, I'd say it says "Hatin Life"


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@May 17 2008, 05:22 PM~10678096
> *By the looks of the broad, I'd say it says "Hatin Life"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 09:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

what a waste


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 17 2008, 04:42 PM~10677963
> *am i trippn or does the trunk say pimpin life?
> if so i hope his hoes dont really look like that :barf:  :barf:
> *



LOL :roflmao: Like at that broads body. She looks like a sphinxs with a messed up body


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 17 2008, 03:58 PM~10677649
> *this is what happens when good cars get into the hands of the wrong people.
> *


 :yessad: :uh: AMEN BROTHER!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 03:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS NOT UGLY AS HELL! THIS IS A {REAL CRIME} CALLED {IMPALA ABUSE}!
THIS JUST PROVES DON'T DO CRACK! :yessad: :nosad:  :angry: :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize: :loco: :banghead: :nono: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@May 17 2008, 06:22 PM~10678096
> *By the looks of the broad, I'd say it says "Hatin Life"
> *


THAT MONTE'S HATIN LIFE! :yes: :no: :nosad: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## homicide63 (Feb 18, 2007)

DEAR MOTHER OF GOD, THIS IS THE FUNNIEST TOPIC OF THIS WHOLE SITE HAHAHAHAHA RIGHT NOW, I WILL CONFESS I'm crying for what this dude did with that impala...i am stunned. please for the sake of lowriding..GO HANG YOURSELF!

NO NO NO NO NO!


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> *


What the f***?!...Someone paid for that?!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@May 17 2008, 10:40 AM~10676761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like she has a bigger dick than me :cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homicide63_@May 17 2008, 11:56 PM~10679395
> *DEAR MOTHER OF GOD, THIS IS THE FUNNIEST TOPIC OF THIS WHOLE SITE HAHAHAHAHA RIGHT NOW, I WILL CONFESS I'm crying for what this dude did with that impala...i am stunned. please for the sake of lowriding..GO HANG YOURSELF!
> 
> NO NO NO NO NO!
> *



I have some more pics of it, I'll post some later. Homeboy had all kinds of shit on that car.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!! HE SHOULD HAVE JUST KEPT THE MONEY IN HIS POCKET. CAR WOULD HAVE LOOKED BETTER.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD topic I'm sure it will be a hit
here's my contribution


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 02:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE IS SOME MONEY IN ACCESSORIES ON THAT CAR, SHIT BUMPER GUARDS ALONE!!!


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

wow


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 02:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: bet u he thinks hes the shyt driving it around


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

a fawken waste of a good car :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 03:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: POOR 62 THE OWNER IS A BIG PENDEJO (BIG ASSHOLE) THIS SHIT ITS THE TOPIC WINNER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's the back window of the 62?????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know someone has gotta post a certain car very soon :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

damn got me wonderin if my car is ugli lol


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

The back view....the owner has the straw hat


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 02:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 This thing looks worse than the cars stuck in Cuba, at least they have an excuse.

Would've prefered to see this Duece getting crushed in an honorable way versus living this life in shame


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

before anybody else post's it.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 18 2008, 07:37 PM~10682526
> *before anybody else post's it.....
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha aint that your car?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah its my old civic :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 18 2008, 06:40 PM~10682557
> *yeah its my old civic  :biggrin:
> *



That aint bad.....those used to be the shit....it's just a little outdated now.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@May 18 2008, 01:39 PM~10680850
> *THERE IS SOME MONEY IN ACCESSORIES ON THAT CAR, SHIT BUMPER GUARDS ALONE!!!
> *


i was thinking the same, he should sell it all but leave the guards and buy some paint, those bumper guards are kinda cool...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i thinkthe visor, skirts and all the accesories kill it


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 18 2008, 04:24 AM~10679579
> *looks like she has a bigger dick than me :cheesy:
> *


hahahabhabhabhabha


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 08:45 PM~10682285
> *I know someone has gotta post a certain car very soon :biggrin:
> *


is it a car that makes us think of "pimpin" :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I THINK THESE WILL QUALIFY


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oh my god, what a hideous buick. 

I bet that car got pulled over the first time out.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 19 2008, 04:08 AM~10683615
> *I THINK THESE WILL QUALIFY
> 
> 
> ...


what a wast of machinery, can't see how people think this shit looks cool


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 18 2008, 11:08 PM~10683615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FORSALE


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 17 2008, 01:28 PM~10677407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin' retards

cars been FULLY repainted.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THERE ANY PICTURES OF THE MODEL OF THIS MURAL, I WOULD LIKE TO SEE HOW CLOSE IT LOOKS LIKE HER AND WHY THEY PICKED HER :wow:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 19 2008, 12:10 AM~10684087
> *ARE THERE ANY PICTURES OF THE MODEL OF THIS MURAL, I WOULD LIKE TO SEE HOW CLOSE IT LOOKS LIKE HER AND WHY THEY PICKED HER :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2008, 10:08 PM~10684078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's not ugly... it's a flower car... those are gangsta.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@May 18 2008, 11:07 PM~10684072
> *fuckin' retards
> 
> cars been FULLY repainted.
> *


Pix or it didn't happen,last pic i seen there was still some of the dollar signs on it from before,CANADIAN dollars at that!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 02:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so thats where all the og bumper guards went..... :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

heres my submissions....






































































his lift kit...


























all photos by me , this is the hack shit you can see in kc...... :uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@May 19 2008, 05:07 AM~10684072
> *fuckin' retards
> 
> cars been FULLY repainted.
> *


POST SOME FUCKIN PICS


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@May 19 2008, 12:07 AM~10684072
> *fuckin' retards
> 
> cars been FULLY repainted.
> *



still has the mural though, doesn't it :nosad:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

doesn't craig fraiser use this machined graphics, could of swore i seen something like this in airbrush art


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason I don't like this pic is cause it a Monte!! :angry: Why someone gotta ruin a perfectly good Monte with no skillz?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

so wheres "like a pimp"


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

so wheres "like a pimp"


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@May 18 2008, 11:14 PM~10684109
> *That's not ugly... it's a flower car... those are gangsta.
> *


those are gangsta
:thumbsup:


----------



## solito1 (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 18 2008, 10:45 PM~10684315
> *POST SOME FUCKIN PICS
> *


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 16 2008, 11:04 PM~10674571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how could they do that? I have that same model jaguar.... they f'de up a perfectly good daily


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@May 19 2008, 03:14 AM~10684761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good now just get matching knockoffs


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@May 19 2008, 02:14 AM~10684761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why didn't they get rid of that gay mural shit on the side???It's like you still have one foot in the dog shit!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bung_@May 19 2008, 08:46 AM~10685650
> *good now just get matching knockoffs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2008, 11:08 PM~10684078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id roll the shit out of that


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 19 2008, 09:39 AM~10686383
> *id roll the shit out of that
> *


JUST SEEMS TO LONG IN THE REAR, AND NOT LONG ENOUGH AT THE DOORS AND IS MISSING THE WINDOWS, IF THEY USED A ELCAMINO BODY WOULD JUST LOOK BETTER TO ME


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 19 2008, 11:04 AM~10686544
> *JUST SEEMS TO LONG IN THE REAR, AND NOT LONG ENOUGH AT THE DOORS AND IS MISSING THE WINDOWS, IF THEY USED A ELCAMINO BODY WOULD JUST LOOK BETTER TO ME
> *


IT WAS MADE FOR FLOWER CARRYING AND COFFIN DISPLAY TRANSPORT.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 19 2008, 01:44 PM~10688126
> *IT WAS MADE FOR FLOWER CARRYING AND COFFIN DISPLAY TRANSPORT.
> *


I KNOW, AND THATS ALL IT SHOULD BE USED FOR


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 19 2008, 12:33 AM~10684219
> *heres my submissions....
> 
> 
> ...



more pics of the cadillac, thats tight.


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

this was before he added the diamond plate "sharkfin" in the bed.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@May 19 2008, 07:40 PM~10690013
> *this was before he added the diamond plate "sharkfin" in the bed.
> 
> 
> ...


you've sen this car?


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah he used to drive by my work in north andover like everyday, and he was a frequent customer at my buddy's tire shop.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

If we go to the polls,the gorilla car's gonna take top honours based on frequent appearances on LIL.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 17 2008, 10:39 AM~10676758
> *Dont call this over just yet I think my pics are contenders
> 
> 
> ...


i used to see this car everyday going to and from school
its on or was on the corner of studabaker and foster
god that car is fuckin ugly! :uh:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

HERES ONE I TOOK IN MEXICO TWO WEEKS AGO (HAVE A BLAST ON THIS FOKKERZ)


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

wonder what's under the blanket? :scrutinize:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@May 19 2008, 06:41 PM~10690573
> *wonder what's under the blanket? :scrutinize:
> *



bags of marijuana :0 just trying to avoid the cops


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 07:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


DOES THAT PLAQUE SAY ROYAL IMAGE???? MY BAD IF IT DOSENT!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 18 2008, 07:06 PM~10682362
> *The back view....the owner has the straw hat
> 
> 
> ...


NOW I'M REALLY ASHAMED! THE 62 IS ROLLIN THE CALIFORNIA LICENSE PLATE! :angry:  :scrutinize: :barf: :twak: :buttkick: :barf: :nosad:  :thumbsdown:  :guns: :burn:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 18 2008, 11:33 PM~10684219
> *heres my submissions....
> 
> 
> ...


I BELIEVE YOU! I WAS STATIONED OUT THERE AND MY EYE'S SUFFERED ALOT OUT THERE! :yessad: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@May 19 2008, 09:02 PM~10691573
> *DOES THAT PLAQUE SAY ROYAL IMAGE????  MY BAD IF IT DOSENT!!!
> *


I'M SORRY TO SAY BUT IT LOOKS LIKE IT DOES SAY ROYAL IMAGE. I'M FAMILIAR WITH THAT PLAQUE.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@May 19 2008, 02:14 AM~10684761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT PROBABLY EXPLAINS MAYBE WHY HE HAD THAT CHEAP UGLY FAT CRACK MOUTH TEETH CHICK MURAL PAINTED OVER! THE CLUB WAS PROBABLY GO GOING TO BOOT HIS TALE OUT THE CLUB FOR EMBARRASSING THE CLUB AND THE CLUB NAME PLAQUE! :werd: :yessad: :wow: :loco:  hno: :banghead:  :scrutinize: :around: :guns: :burn: :thumbsdown: :angry: :barf: :nicoderm:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 04:15 PM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is the ugliest thing i have ever seen on a car. :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 19 2008, 05:28 PM~10689882
> *more pics of the cadillac, thats tight.
> *


I CAN GET THEM ITS AT A STORE HERE..... :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 20 2008, 01:45 AM~10694241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


plaque looks like it was made out of cardboard and aluminum foil :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SOME MORE BULLSHIT


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 20 2008, 02:03 AM~10694205
> *I BELIEVE YOU! I WAS STATIONED OUT THERE AND MY EYE'S SUFFERED ALOT OUT THERE! :yessad:  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK.... DO THEY BRUSH THAT SHIT WHEN IT GETS DURTY :uh: :roflmao: :twak: :tears: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 20 2008, 02:16 AM~10694217
> *THAT PROBABLY EXPLAINS MAYBE WHY HE HAD THAT CHEAP UGLY FAT CRACK MOUTH TEETH CHICK MURAL PAINTED OVER! THE CLUB WAS PROBABLY GO GOING TO BOOT HIS TALE OUT THE CLUB FOR EMBARRASSING THE CLUB AND THE CLUB NAME PLAQUE! :werd:  :yessad:  :wow:  :loco:    hno:  :banghead:    :scrutinize:  :around:  :guns:  :burn:  :thumbsdown:  :angry:  :barf:  :nicoderm:
> *


um wrong.
car was sold twice after it left Royal Image.

i am the owner who got rid of the mural finally.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> Even without the mural the car is a absolute piece of shit. Sorry dude but you get the trophy for UGLY AS HELL FEST!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@May 16 2008, 02:16 AM~10668582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is not ugly


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 18 2008, 06:37 PM~10682526
> *before anybody else post's it.....
> 
> 
> ...



I THINK THIS LOOKS BETTER THEN SOME RACING 17'S WHEELS IN THE BACK AND STOCKS IN THE FRONT(like everyother euro i seen) SOME UGLY ASS ROBOT STICKERS ALONG THE SIDE AND A LOUD ASS PIPE THAT DOES NOT MAKE THE CAR ANY FASTER JUST LOUD


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 20 2008, 10:46 PM~10701712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That $hit reminds me of that cartoon M.A.S.K. anybody remember that cartoon??


----------



## cali swanger (Aug 14, 2005)

:roflmao: but seriously. fellas i think we forgeting about one thing. yeah that monte has a shitty mural. but whos the mu fucka that airbrushed that shit. does any body him. my niece cud do better wit a box of crayons. dude shud be banned from the lowrider scene for that shit. :yessad:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 19 2008, 05:51 PM~10690139
> *If we go to the polls,the gorilla car's gonna take top honours based on frequent appearances on LIL.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Got my vote....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

^^^^^^^^

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Now that is hood rich! Lol.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2008, 06:25 AM~10702659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is crazy


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

chak out tha grill hahaha ugllly


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@May 21 2008, 07:50 AM~10703115
> *
> chak out tha grill hahaha ugllly
> 
> ...


serious? i like it!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@May 21 2008, 08:50 AM~10703115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got something better? :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 16 2008, 02:10 AM~10668549
> *FINALLY A PLACE WHERE ALL YOU GUYS SEEN THE MOST UGLIEST, EYE SORE, WACKEST, EMBARRASSING, AND  :barf: RIDES IN THE CRUISES, STREETS, AND THE SHOWS! SO SHOW YOUR PICS OF WHICH RIDE SHOULD BE CONSIDERED  {UGLY AS HELL}! :yessad:  :yes:  :scrutinize:  :loco:  :werd:  hno:  :nicoderm:  :tongue:  :scrutinize:  :barf:  uffin:
> *


DON'T LET KAKLAK SEE THIS THREAD YOU WILL JUST GIVE HIM MORE IDEAS hno:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 18 2008, 09:06 PM~10682362
> *The back view....the owner has the straw hat
> 
> 
> ...


lol he tryin to fit in with the crowd like that shit aint mine!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@May 21 2008, 08:50 AM~10703115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not ugly


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 21 2008, 10:53 AM~10703418
> *not ugly
> *


I agree that car is nice!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 21 2008, 09:53 AM~10703418
> *not ugly
> *


x3-4


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 21 2008, 10:36 AM~10703327
> *DON'T LET KAKLAK SEE THIS THREAD YOU WILL JUST GIVE HIM MORE IDEAS  hno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@May 21 2008, 10:56 AM~10703442
> *I agree that car is nice!!
> *


me too


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@May 21 2008, 06:50 AM~10703115
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that old ice cream truck was muraled up to tell a story about wat happened in a nieghbor in la in the 40s or 50s not sure but dodgers stadium is sittin on top of that nieghbor now where ppl were dragged out of their homes and left homeless.
the truck serves a purpose, not ugly. but you do have ur own opinion.

and i gotta say that grill looks nice on that 73


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@May 21 2008, 11:25 AM~10703605
> *that old ice cream truck was muraled up to tell a story about wat happened in a nieghbor in la in the 40s or 50s not sure but dodgers stadium is sittin on top of that nieghbor now where ppl were dragged out of their homes and left homeless.
> the truck serves a purpose, not ugly. but you do have ur own opinion.
> 
> ...


X2 i WAS ABOUT TO POST THAT BUT YOU GOT IT BEFORE ME


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 17 2008, 10:39 AM~10676758
> *Dont call this over just yet I think my pics are contenders
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that spoiler is just too much :roflmao:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

I wonder if that back to the future caddy has a flux capacitor :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 20 2008, 10:43 PM~10701699
> *SOME MORE BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2008, 08:36 AM~10703679
> *X2 i WAS ABOUT TO POST THAT BUT YOU GOT IT BEFORE ME
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

still tryin to figure this 1 out


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 21 2008, 09:41 AM~10704140
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the truck is a old good humor ice cream truck, the murals are the events of what happened in that nieghborhood

here you go

http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/chavezravine/cr.html


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

heres another explaintion about it

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/editorial/...port/index.html


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 16 2008, 01:11 PM~10671839
> *THIS IS UGLY  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


whats the broom for, think is used to sweep up the animals that get hit and stuck under the car..... :roflmao:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

I liked that one!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 21 2008, 12:59 PM~10704272
> *whats the broom for, think is used to sweep up the animals that get hit and stuck under the car..... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*IS THAT THING LEGAL???*


> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 20 2008, 04:56 AM~10694254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@May 21 2008, 09:25 AM~10703605
> *that old ice cream truck was muraled up to tell a story about wat happened in a nieghbor in la in the 40s or 50s not sure but dodgers stadium is sittin on top of that nieghbor now where ppl were dragged out of their homes and left homeless.
> the truck serves a purpose, not ugly. but you do have ur own opinion.
> 
> ...


You are right Gee. I believe the mural is supposed to reflect a piece of history about the Chavez Ravine area in Southern California. I am not sure what exactly the story is, but that is what I was told by the builder of this ice cream truck. It belongs an old Blues musician and he had it done the way he wanted.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@May 21 2008, 02:43 PM~10706318
> *You are right Gee.  I believe the mural is supposed to reflect a piece of history about the Chavez Ravine area in Southern California.  I am not sure what exactly the story is, but that is what I was told by the builder of this ice cream truck.  It belongs an old Blues musician and he had it done the way he wanted.
> *



HERE YOU GO JOHN, HERES THE STORY  

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/editorial/...port/index.html


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

^^^ now thats a classic right there.


----------



## strongcaddy (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 21 2008, 01:27 PM~10704827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 21 2008, 08:45 PM~10709106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck is wrong with people :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 21 2008, 08:55 AM~10703144
> *serious? i like it!!!
> *


I LIKE IT X3! GRILL AS CLEAN AS THE LOW LOW ITSELF! :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 21 2008, 12:37 AM~10701982
> *that is not ugly
> *


HELL YEAH IT IS UGLY! DONK CAPRICE WITH 78/79 MONTE CARLO HEADLIGHTS?! HELL 2 THA NO! :uh: :0 :wow: :scrutinize:  :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Heres a few to look at...I actually had this fool pass me one day coming home from work!!!!!!!!!!!!








another truck cruisin San diego...how many taillights do u need?.....


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 21 2008, 08:27 PM~10704827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this fine automobile doesnt even belong in this topic! :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 22 2008, 07:57 AM~10710857
> *this fine automobile doesnt even belong in this topic! :0
> *


x2


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

With Black Bike Week 2008 coming up this weekend, here's a picture I took back @ 2005. A fucking Chevrolet Nova sittin on 20" DUB Floaters w/lambo doors. He's even pointing at the door that's open. Classic


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@May 22 2008, 08:03 AM~10711074
> *With Black Bike Week 2008 coming up this weekend, here's a picture I took back @ 2005. A fucking Chevrolet Nova sittin on 20" DUB Floaters w/lambo doors. He's even pointing at the door that's open. Classic
> 
> 
> ...


baaaaAAALLLIN'


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 21 2008, 10:45 PM~10709106
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sence when is a hood, fender, bumper and roof optional, just to prove to people not any one can convert a 4door into a 2door vert. :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@May 22 2008, 11:27 AM~10711848
> *sence when is a hood, fender, bumper and roof optional, just to prove to people not any one can convert a 4door into a 2door vert. :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


X2 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

I BET YOU THE OWNER THINKS THIS CAR IS THE ZHIZZZNIT  


> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 22 2008, 12:04 PM~10712108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ZHIZZZZZZZ *NOTTT!!!!!*


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 21 2008, 11:58 AM~10703448
> *x3-4
> *


x12154258


----------



## magik48 (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


As an airbrush artist, I often see work like this when someone wants to save a few bucks and has their cousin's step brother's nephew's friend paint it because they have an airbrush laying around. Then they bring it to me to see if I can fix it. I tell them to pretty much re-base it.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2008, 06:25 AM~10702659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE PRESINDENT CAR FROM LA MIGRA CC 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@May 16 2008, 01:16 AM~10668582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makes want to duck so i wont be seen or better yet I'd rather walk


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@May 19 2008, 01:14 AM~10684761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The most improved vehicl in this topic!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 22 2008, 11:04 AM~10712108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THA HELL! :angry: :0  :uh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

I AINT GOING 2 SAY NOTHING ABOUT THIS BLACK CHEVY MY DAY HAD ONE JUST LIKE IT BUT RED BACK IN 95 I YO PENSE QUE ERA UNA CHINGONERIA


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

MY VOTE IS FOR THE MONTE CARLO


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 22 2008, 11:42 PM~10718345
> *MY VOTE IS FOR THE MONTE CARLO
> *



for reals


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@May 22 2008, 06:03 AM~10711074
> *With Black Bike Week 2008 coming up this weekend, here's a picture I took back @ 2005. A fucking Chevrolet Nova sittin on 20" DUB Floaters w/lambo doors. He's even pointing at the door that's open. Classic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

SORRY, BUT WHY ARE ALOT OF THESE RIDE FROM MISSOURI, LOOK AT PLATES!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 21 2008, 10:45 PM~10709106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Id like to see him hop it :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

chak out tha grill hahaha ugllly









[/quote]

Ha..Ha... Hell! :uh: Homie that grill is tight as fuck!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like a mix breed between a donk and a low low :nono:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 10:20 AM~10719167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol I was waitin for someone to post this one!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 22 2008, 04:59 AM~10710558
> *HELL YEAH IT IS UGLY! DONK CAPRICE WITH 78/79 MONTE CARLO HEADLIGHTS?! HELL 2 THA NO! :uh:  :0  :wow:  :scrutinize:    :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 How is that a donk?? :dunno:


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

DONK = big ass old car wit a lift kit


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@May 23 2008, 12:01 PM~10719663
> *DONK = big ass old car wit a lift kit
> *


did you see the caprice he was talkin about?


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

That shit is gangsta :cheesy:


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@May 23 2008, 09:02 AM~10719671
> *did you see the caprice he was talkin about?
> *


yea, first page second post


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@May 21 2008, 08:50 AM~10703115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The grille is not ugly but could have been done alittle better...


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 21 2008, 09:46 PM~10709121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats good advertising,would definetly get my attention...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

I THOUGHT THE GREEN CAPRICE HAD IT, BUT THE TITLE FOR THIS TOPIC WAS SNATCHED BY THIS "LIKE A PIMP" LAC.
CHIT CAN'T UGLIER THAN THAT!!!!! :worship: 




> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 09:20 AM~10719167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@May 23 2008, 02:12 PM~10720615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WWWWWWW TTTTTTTTTT FFFFFFFFFFF :banghead: :barf: 
i swear some people should be stoned to death


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

This thread is toooooo much! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

BATMAN HAS A LAKE HOUSE?  

I THOUGHT HE LIVED IN A CAVE? :dunno: 



> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 23 2008, 02:48 PM~10721277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 12:36 PM~10721182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :twak:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 21 2008, 08:45 PM~10709106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 23 2008, 03:01 PM~10721375
> *:ugh:  :twak:
> *


 :ugh: RUN NIGGI RUN...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@May 21 2008, 07:50 AM~10703115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the icecream truck's mural's tell a not so funny true story,how a whole town in L.A got evited by force to build dodger stadium.  ...the caprices grill is cool.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 01:36 PM~10721182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONES NOT BAD. IT'S GOOD POTENTIAL PROJECT. 90% OF THE BODY MODIFICATIONS FLOW AND IT'S STRAIGHT; TUNED PORT INJECTED ENGINE; AND IT LAYS LOW GOOD TOO! :0 :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@May 16 2008, 09:43 PM~10674433
> *Atleast those are Buick style fender ports on a Buick.
> 
> Thats the ugly shit thats been killin me lately. These stick on ports that look cheesy.
> ...


Theirs about a car and a truck here that has those. The truck belongs to a homie and he's a paisa and has them on his truck and a 2000 Lincoln donk with them :uh: tackiest shit ever


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 18 2008, 01:24 AM~10679579
> *looks like she has a bigger dick than me :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 20 2008, 11:37 PM~10701982
> *that is not ugly
> *


yeah it is :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@May 21 2008, 07:50 AM~10703115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong these rides. That chevy up top is a homage to Chavis Ravine and whats wrong with that grill.


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

the black chevy above is FUCKEN CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and should not be in this topic


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 22 2008, 10:04 AM~10712108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that shits ugly and isn't this car featured in this or last months LRM :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@May 23 2008, 02:18 PM~10721855
> *the black chevy above is FUCKEN CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and should not be in this topic
> *


I know huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 09:40 PM~10721970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some serious kustom work, not a fan of the roof, but the body is sick


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 11:00 PM~10722438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 05:40 PM~10721970
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats a barris original .... right


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@May 21 2008, 07:50 AM~10703115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO HOW DOES IT FEEL TO BE A HATER MAGICMIKE!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 21 2008, 03:27 PM~10704827
> *
> 
> 
> ...



should not be here.... quit  !!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 22 2008, 06:44 PM~10714512
> *THATS THE PRESINDENT CAR FROM LA MIGRA CC
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



haha, hell naw...


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 06:20 AM~10719167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 18 2008, 10:49 AM~10680898
> *:uh:   bet u he thinks hes the shyt driving it around
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

post more pics of like a pimp


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 18 2008, 05:06 PM~10682362
> *The back view....the owner has the straw hat
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :dunno:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 03:36 PM~10721182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how do you figure this car is ugly :twak:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 07:20 AM~10719167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holly shit wtf is that hahaha


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@May 23 2008, 10:13 PM~10724381
> *how do you figure this car is ugly  :twak:
> *



the primer maybe :dunno: but still it looks a little off


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+May 23 2008, 03:36 PM~10721182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :twak:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 23 2008, 01:39 PM~10721619
> *THIS ONES NOT BAD. IT'S GOOD POTENTIAL PROJECT. 90% OF THE BODY MODIFICATIONS FLOW AND IT'S STRAIGHT; TUNED PORT INJECTED ENGINE; AND IT LAYS LOW GOOD TOO! :0  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


that car won 1place unfinished evey show it was in


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 23 2008, 09:37 PM~10724597
> *that car won 1place unfinished evey show it was in
> *


COOL! TELL THE CAT TO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! AND LET HIM KNOW TO NOT PUT KNOW (WACK [email protected]#) CHEEESY CHEAP GRAFFITI TYPE PAINT JOB THAT'LL DISTURB AND GO AGAINST THE FLOW OF THE BODY WORK THAT'S BEEN ACHIEVED. :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

http://www.ricecop.com/viewpic.php?id=1217...p=001217-14.jpg


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

hno:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's the inside of the trunk of the 62....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

I DIDN'T WANT TO SAY ANYTHING, BUT THAT MURAL IS BUTT ASS UGLY. SHE LOOKS LIKE A HANDICAPPED MIDGET! IF THIS IS A SELF PORTRAIT OF SOMEONE, GOD HELP HER...lol



> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 17 2008, 11:34 AM~10676741
> *U KNOW THIS GOT PULLED OVER FOR BEING [UGLY AS HELL]!
> 
> CHEAP FAT UGLY WHITE CHICK MURAL ON THA TRUNK IS WHAT CAUGHT THE POLICES EYE!  :uh:  :wow:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :barf:
> *


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 23 2008, 02:04 PM~10721391
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by osolo59+May 23 2008, 11:37 PM~10724597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

that t top cutty is ok in my book. just needs paint. is that an lt1 in there?


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 04:40 PM~10721970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is a fucking shame


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 24 2008, 10:24 AM~10726815
> *that t top cutty is ok in my book. just needs paint. is that an lt1 in there?
> *


GEN I/II TPI, not LT1


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@May 23 2008, 09:53 PM~10724127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wwwwwwwttttttttttttffffffffffffffffffffff, this *** realy drives a tampon, i'm sure his mom is proud


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@May 24 2008, 12:30 PM~10727228
> *that is a fucking shame
> *


:twak:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 24 2008, 10:24 AM~10726815
> *that t top cutty is ok in my book. just needs paint. is that an lt1 in there?
> *


yeah its a lt 1 outa of a 92 corvette


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 04:14 PM~10722154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


skim


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 24 2008, 08:24 AM~10726815
> *that t top cutty is ok in my book. just needs paint. is that an lt1 in there?
> *


[TPI] TUNED PORT INJECTED 350 CHEVY ENGINE. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@May 24 2008, 03:36 PM~10728142
> *yeah its a lt 1 outa of a 92 corvette
> *


:twak:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 24 2008, 05:25 PM~10728827
> *[TPI] TUNED PORT INJECTED 350 CHEVY ENGINE. :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


:twak:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@May 24 2008, 09:36 AM~10727254
> *wwwwwwwttttttttttttffffffffffffffffffffff, this *** realy drives a tampon, i'm sure his mom is proud
> *



its photoshopped dik head


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@May 24 2008, 03:36 PM~10728142
> *yeah its a lt 1 outa of a 92 corvette
> *


mis type it is a ls 1


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@May 24 2008, 05:59 PM~10728942
> *mis type it is a ls 1
> *


:twak: :uh:


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 01:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That poor 62. :tears: Idiot has mudflaps on it.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

View My TinyFx


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok, brace yourself:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 24 2008, 02:55 PM~10728924
> *its photoshopped dik head
> *


they did a pretty good job!..............shit face.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 04:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i actually like this car. it somes up lowriding at its heart.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

FUCKIN RATTERZ

:angry:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 25 2008, 09:17 PM~10735670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


could be worse


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 25 2008, 08:17 PM~10735670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW HE FIT IN THAT?


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrimpscampi_@May 21 2008, 02:31 AM~10702210
> *That $hit reminds me of that cartoon M.A.S.K. anybody remember that cartoon??
> *


 I think the leader of the good guys drove a red flying car, something like that Monte.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

atleast the 62 has its wheel wells painted?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac+May 23 2008, 10:13 PM~10724381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: *X3*


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 18 2008, 06:06 PM~10682362
> *The back view....the owner has the straw hat
> 
> 
> ...



hahah i thought the car had primer on it...LOL.. i didnt know that was the "color" lol really lame.. people like this should stick to a honda


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@May 26 2008, 11:46 AM~10738559
> *hahah i thought the car had primer on it...LOL.. i didnt know that was the "color" lol really lame.. people like this should stick to a honda
> *


BETTER YET THE BUS! :angry:  :yessad: :nosad: :wow: :loco:  :barf:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 25 2008, 05:42 PM~10734313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am ashamed to say that that plaque says low joes hydros. FT WORTH TX


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 06:20 AM~10719167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you all are a bunch of haters that guys got more hart then 90% of people here on lil


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 07:25 PM~10741535
> *I am ashamed to say that that plaque says low joes hydros. FT WORTH TX
> *


i dont see nothing wrong with it as long as it's a dancer :dunno:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@May 26 2008, 10:29 PM~10742062
> *you all are a bunch of haters that guys got more hart then 90% of people here on lil
> *




the car aint that bad itself....its jut some things that went too extreme.just my 2 cents


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@May 26 2008, 09:45 PM~10742188
> *the car aint that bad itself....its jut some things that went too extreme.just my 2 cents
> *


I AGREE! IT'S NOT ABOUT HATING. IT'S ABOUT POOR TASTE! SOME PEOPLE GET WAY TO CARRIED AWAY BUT WORSE ADDED IS POOR QUALITY APPLICATION APPLIED TO THE RIDE INSTEAD OF TAKING THE TIME TO GET QUALIFIED SKILLED PEOPLE TO HELP THEM GET THEIR IDEAS APPLIED TO THE CAR BUT INSTEAD GETTING OPPOSITE IN THE WORSE UNSKILLED SERVICE WHICH THIS CADILLAC CLEARLY DEMONSTRATES! :nosad: :yessad: :wow:  hno: :banghead: :loco: :tongue: :barf: :werd: :nono: :scrutinize: :around: :ugh: :thumbsdown:   :0 :barf: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 08:20 AM~10719167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THIS! :uh: :yessad: :werd:  :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :barf:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

any more pics of the lac?
wtf was he thinking


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@May 26 2008, 11:33 PM~10743173
> *any more pics of the lac?
> wtf was he thinking
> *


HE OBVIOUSLY WASN'T. :nosad: :yessad: :loco: :wow:  :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@May 27 2008, 05:29 AM~10742062
> *you all are a bunch of haters that guys got more hart then 90% of people here on lil
> *


Problem is, that doesn't make the car look good.


----------



## Escandaloso (Apr 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@May 26 2008, 08:29 PM~10742062
> *you all are a bunch of haters that guys got more hart then 90% of people here on lil
> *


That car looks like SHIT!
heart or no heart
what a waste of time and money


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 26 2008, 09:06 PM~10742930
> *I AGREE! IT'S NOT ABOUT HATING. IT'S ABOUT POOR TASTE! SOME PEOPLE GET WAY TO CARRIED AWAY BUT WORSE ADDED IS POOR QUALITY APPLICATION APPLIED TO THE RIDE INSTEAD OF TAKING THE TIME TO GET QUALIFIED SKILLED PEOPLE TO HELP THEM GET THEIR IDEAS APPLIED TO THE CAR BUT INSTEAD GETTING OPPOSITE IN THE WORSE UNSKILLED SERVICE WHICH THIS CADILLAC CLEARLY DEMONSTRATES! :nosad:  :yessad:  :wow:    hno:  :banghead:  :loco:  :tongue:  :barf:  :werd:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :around:  :ugh:  :thumbsdown:      :0  :barf:  :nicoderm:
> *


not all lowriders can be build in cali with shops people with real know how its a whole nother world building a lowrider in the midwest and he tried as hard as he could and never gave up like all the flip floppers in the world thats why i like his car


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 27 2008, 04:17 AM~10744274
> *Problem is, that doesn't make the car look good.
> *


your right its just the way people toss thouse pics on here in l.i.l some people would say building a car like that makes lowrideing look bad so does thrown that pic out there like that


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@May 27 2008, 05:36 PM~10748200
> *not all lowriders can be build in cali with shops people with real know how its a whole nother world building a lowrider in the midwest and he tried as hard as he could and never gave up like all the flip floppers in the world thats why i like his car
> *


 :werd:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

^ atleast its a fo doe


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 25 2008, 01:04 PM~10733666
> *Ok, brace yourself:
> 
> 
> ...


YEA SAME HERE AT LEAST ITS A 4 DOOR


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> uffin: reminds me of the movie Nice Dreams :biggrin:
> btw bad ass murrals with a lot of meaning does not deserve this disrespect :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cCcTRIPLEcCc_@May 24 2008, 05:21 PM~10729535
> *That poor 62. :tears:  Idiot has mudflaps on it.
> *


this guy needs to be executed for molesting this poor car like he did!!!!


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 27 2008, 06:02 PM~10748848
> *YEA SAME HERE AT LEAST ITS A 4 DOOR
> *


aint this car in rollerz only?


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 26 2008, 10:09 PM~10742957
> *LIKE THIS! :uh:  :yessad:  :werd:    :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:  :barf:
> *


agreed, the car is not in older, better taste. The man let his kids have their way with it so he could give them something better to do than hang out with neighborhood thugs. last time I checked that was a big positive for lowriding. Next this man has the balls to take that mother fucker to every show he can and support what his kids have created. He's a better man than Iam. you'r fucking high if you think I'm gonna let my kids have free reign on my Lincoln. The point is, for that reason alone, this car diserves some respect. Not one of you hating bitches has the same tastes you did at 13 I would hope....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@May 27 2008, 08:37 PM~10749553
> *agreed, the car is not in older, better taste. The man let his kids have their way with it so he could give them something better to do than hang out with neighborhood thugs. last time I checked that was a big positive for lowriding. Next this man has the balls to take that mother fucker to every show he can and support what his kids have created. He's a better man than Iam. you'r fucking high if you think I'm gonna let my kids have free reign on my Lincoln. The point is, for that reason alone, this car diserves some respect. Not one of you hating bitches has the same tastes you did at 13 I would hope....
> *


WELL I PERSONALLY WASN'T AWARE OF KIDS INVOLVEMENT IN THIS CADILLAC. AND IF THAT WAS THE CASE IF HE WAS GOING TO PLACE THIS CAR INTO A CAR SHOW WETHER HE OR WHO EVER SUPPPORTS DEFENDING THIS VEHICLE CAN'T EXPECT THIS CAR TO BE COMPLIMENTED JUST BECAUSE SOME KIDS WERE INVOLDED IN THE BUILD UP AND GET A GET PASS FROM JUDGEMENT WETHER IT'S IN A CAR SHOW OR IN A PUBLIC FORUM. IN THE CAR SHOW WORLD THERE IS MOSTLY TRANSPARANCY TO OPEN CRITICISM AND JUDGEMENT WETHER WE AS A PEOPLE WANT TO EXCEPT IT OR NOT. ELSE WHY BOTHER SHOWING IT AT A SHOW WHEN IT WILL BE JUDGED GOOD OR BAD. KIDS OR NO KIDS THE CAR AT MOST TIMES WILL BE JUDGED RIGHT ALONG WITH THE CARS BUILT BY GROWN ADULTS. SO AGAIN KIDS OR NO KIDS HEART OR NO HEART THE CARS WILL BE JUDGED ACCORDINGLY MOSTLY IN ALL HONESTLY. AND IF THERE IS SUCH CONCERN ABOUT HEART THEN I HATE TO BREAK IT TO YOU BUT JUDGES AREN'T JUDGING HEARTS BUT THE QUALITY AND CRAFTSMENSHIP OF THE VEHICLE. IF YOU WANT HEART TO BE PUT IN FIRST GO TO A BOXING MATCH OR GO GIVE BLOOD WHAT EVER. AND IF THE CAR IS GOING TO CALLED LIKE A PIMP THEN IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE IT WAS BUILT FOR A PIMP. NOT (HOMIE THE CLOWN :around . BETTER YET CALL [BUILT LIKE A KID :0 ] AT LEAST IT WOULD BE TRUTHFUL AND UNDERSTANDABLE TO EVERYONE LOOKING AT IT. :yes: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@May 27 2008, 05:36 PM~10748200
> *not all lowriders can be build in cali with shops people with real know how its a whole nother world building a lowrider in the midwest and he tried as hard as he could and never gave up like all the flip floppers in the world thats why i like his car
> *


THERE ARE DECENT SHOPS IN THE MIDWEST. AND IF THEY CAN'T BE LOCATED IN THE MIDWEST THERE'S ALWAY'S RESPECTED SHOPS IN NEIGHBORING STATES LIKE : TEXAS, COLORADO, NEW MEXICO, ETC. ALSO THE MONEY THE OWNER UNWISELY INVESTED IN THE CADILLAC COULD'VE BEEN WISELY WELL SPENT IN HAVING IT TRUCKED TO CALI. SINCE CALI. WAS MENTIONED TO GET IT HOOKED UP RIGHT BASED ON HIS VISION AND WOULD RETURNED LOOKING 10 TIMES BETTER AND UNEMBARRASSING AS IT IS TODAY BEING CLOWNED WHEN IT'S SEEN AND ON ON THE PUBLIC FORUM LIKE LAY IT LOW. IT'S WAY OBVIOUS THE CADILLAC OWNER WASN'T TRYING TO LOOK. JUST BUILD IT AND BAM! HE [THINKS] HIS CAR IS PIMPIN! :uh: :nono: :scrutinize: :werd: :loco: AND I KNOW PEOPLE AND FRIENDS HAD TO HAVE GAVE THEIR HONEST OPINIONS AND CONCERNS ON HOW THE CAR WAS TURNING OUT BEFORE HE COMPLETED IT BUT CONTINUED ON THAT PATH ANY WAY AND NOW AS YOU CAN HERE IS HIS RESULT AND THE DESERVED RESPONSE HE POORLY WORKED FOR. :uh: :nosad: :no: :yessad: :nicoderm: :werd: :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 :uh:


> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@May 27 2008, 06:47 PM~10748701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 28 2008, 03:48 AM~10752179
> *:0  :uh:
> :scrutinize:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :0 what is this!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@May 27 2008, 07:47 PM~10748701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

i seen that yellow 4 door impala in myrtle beach this weekend hope they left it there & didnt bring it back to charlotte make me want to :barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=197341


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 28 2008, 02:16 PM~10755176
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=197341
> *


OH YEAH! I REMEMBER ONE THESE HORRIBLE POSTS OF UGLY CARS! :uh: :thumbsdown: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I KNOW THERE'S PLENTY UGLY CARS OUT THERE. WETHER IT'S THE WHOLE ENTIRE CAR, PAINT JOB, BODY MODIFICATAIONS, BIG WHEELS, SLAB WHEELS, UGLY INTERIOR, AND MORE. LET'S SEE THEM FELLAS. :yessad: :nosad: :wow:  :tongue: hno:  :loco: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 25 2008, 08:17 PM~10735670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 27 2008, 08:26 PM~10749986
> *WELL I PERSONALLY WASN'T AWARE OF KIDS INVOLVEMENT IN THIS CADILLAC. AND IF THAT WAS THE CASE IF HE WAS GOING TO PLACE THIS CAR INTO A CAR SHOW WETHER HE OR WHO EVER SUPPPORTS DEFENDING THIS VEHICLE CAN'T EXPECT THIS CAR TO BE COMPLIMENTED JUST BECAUSE SOME KIDS WERE INVOLDED IN THE BUILD UP AND GET A GET PASS FROM JUDGEMENT WETHER IT'S IN A CAR SHOW OR IN A PUBLIC FORUM. IN THE CAR SHOW WORLD THERE IS MOSTLY TRANSPARANCY TO OPEN CRITICISM AND JUDGEMENT WETHER WE AS A PEOPLE WANT TO EXCEPT IT OR NOT. ELSE WHY BOTHER SHOWING IT AT A SHOW WHEN IT WILL BE JUDGED GOOD OR BAD. KIDS OR NO KIDS THE CAR AT MOST TIMES WILL BE JUDGED RIGHT ALONG WITH THE CARS BUILT BY GROWN ADULTS. SO AGAIN KIDS OR NO KIDS HEART OR NO HEART THE CARS WILL BE JUDGED ACCORDINGLY MOSTLY IN ALL HONESTLY. AND IF THERE IS SUCH CONCERN ABOUT HEART THEN I HATE TO BREAK IT TO YOU BUT JUDGES AREN'T JUDGING HEARTS BUT THE QUALITY AND CRAFTSMENSHIP OF THE VEHICLE. IF YOU WANT HEART TO BE PUT IN FIRST GO TO A BOXING MATCH OR GO GIVE BLOOD WHAT EVER. AND IF THE CAR IS GOING TO CALLED LIKE A PIMP THEN IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE IT WAS BUILT FOR A PIMP. NOT (HOMIE THE CLOWN  :around . BETTER YET CALL [BUILT LIKE A KID :0 ] AT LEAST IT WOULD BE TRUTHFUL AND UNDERSTANDABLE TO EVERYONE LOOKING AT IT. :yes:  uffin:
> *


slow down sweet heart. the car is uglier than shit and the craftsmanship is poor. What I'm saying is being that it was a kid built car, and the owner knewit would look like a kid built car, why put the money into quality when it will turn out ugly anyway. then we would be calling it "anaconda 63"


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

THATS A FUCKEN UGLY MUTHAFUCKEN CAR!!!!! KILL THAT SHIT ECE!!!!!
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :banghead:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@May 28 2008, 10:14 PM~10759126
> *slow down sweet heart. the car is uglier than shit and the craftsmanship is poor. What I'm saying is being that it was a kid built car, and the owner knewit would look like a kid built car, why put the money into quality when it will turn out ugly anyway. then we would be calling it "anaconda 63"
> *


GOTCHA BABE! :nicoderm:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 28 2008, 11:03 PM~10760179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If painted black.. lost the mudflaps .. got sum d's.. and change the interior.. it would be a good party car.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@May 27 2008, 07:36 PM~10748200
> *not all lowriders can be build in cali with shops people with real know how its a whole nother world building a lowrider in the midwest and he tried as hard as he could and never gave up like all the flip floppers in the world thats why i like his car
> *



i have to disagree there some of the best hydraulic installers btween ky In and Oh some of the Best Painters in these three states and one of the best award winning interior shops .............. the only thing we dont have is a good chromer........ we like are cars MIDWEST built not Cali built ... and there is plenty of know how.....


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 22 2008, 01:57 PM~10710857
> *this fine automobile doesnt even belong in this topic! :0
> *


Thats the truth right there. :yessad:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

any more pics of this car


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 28 2008, 11:23 AM~10753505
> *hno:
> *


oh hell thats where Im headed in a couple of weeks! :0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 29 2008, 02:03 AM~10760179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like something a heavy metal band would ride around in during the 80s


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

AND THEY STAND BY THE CARS WITH PRIDE, HAVING CONVERSATIONS WITH OTHER OWNERS OF, I BET, EVEN UGLIER CARS :uh: 


> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 26 2008, 08:44 PM~10741188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

dat yello impala looks ok


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 26 2008, 06:44 PM~10741188
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO...I think I am going to just go screw boards on my car and say it is a race car! :biggrin:


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

haha, i seen this at the junk yard today... haha, old cuban men here (MIAMI) do shit like this all the time...










ive seen shit on tha streets but didnt have my cam with me but there is a box chevy that buddy made into a pick up truck...creative or boredom i dont know what these mofo's smokin...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@May 29 2008, 07:05 PM~10764899
> *haha, i seen this at the junk yard today... haha, old cuban men here (MIAMI) do shit like this all the time...
> 
> 
> ...



^^^ was a caddi with a camper as a roof...i couldnt figure out how they got in.... funny shit


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 29 2008, 01:48 AM~10760416
> *i have to disagree there some of the best hydraulic installers btween ky In and Oh some of the Best Painters in these three states  and one of the best award winning interior shops .............. the only thing we dont have is a good chromer........ we like are cars MIDWEST built not Cali built  ... and there is plenty of know how.....
> *


come to iowa becouse if they aint your friends people just dont understand what the your talkin about and no chrome here either


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 29 2008, 03:48 AM~10760416
> *i have to disagree there some of the best hydraulic installers btween ky In and Oh some of the Best Painters in these three states  and one of the best award winning interior shops .............. the only thing we dont have is a good chromer........ we like are cars MIDWEST built not Cali built  ... and there is plenty of know how.....
> *


 :uh: :0  :ugh: :scrutinize:  hno:  :no: :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@May 29 2008, 05:15 PM~10764969
> *come to iowa becouse if they aint your friends people just dont understand what the your talkin about and no chrome here either
> *


CALI DOES CHROME, GOLD, ANODIZING, POWDER COATING, AND MORE. COME ON DOWN. IT'S ALL GOOD. WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED! :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 20 2008, 05:45 AM~10694241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL What is all that crap??? :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@May 30 2008, 07:20 AM~10769210
> *LOL What is all that crap??? :uh:
> *


*CRAP* :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 30 2008, 08:37 AM~10769494
> *CRAP :biggrin:
> *


ughhhh X2 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 09:00 AM~10769587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 07:00 AM~10769587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@May 28 2008, 09:29 PM~10759283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :uh:


----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 30 2008, 11:46 AM~10771551
> *wtf :uh:
> *


CAN SOMEONE RUN THIS SHIT OFF A CLIFF?????? :worship: :worship: PLEEAASSEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.77_@May 30 2008, 01:51 PM~10771578
> *CAN SOMEONE RUN THIS SHIT OFF A CLIFF?????? :worship:  :worship: PLEEAASSEE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOOKS LIKE THE CHIT WANTS TO RUN OFF A CLIFF ITSELF :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 07:00 AM~10769587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS COULD END UP ALRIGHT, JUST REALLY, TRYING TO FIGURE OUT THE MALIBU PART.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 07:00 AM~10769587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS COULD END UP ALRIGHT, JUST REALLY, TRYING TO FIGURE OUT THE MALIBU PART.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 08:00 AM~10769587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like this car fell victim to a montamino convertion


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

Using drugs is legal in Amsterdam, right? That car just proves it.


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by herrakani_@May 31 2008, 09:05 AM~10776632
> *Using drugs is legal in Amsterdam, right? That car just proves it.
> *


This car is not from Amsterdam


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@May 28 2008, 10:29 PM~10759283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DUVAL COUNTY NIKKUAS


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 31 2008, 08:40 AM~10777249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL PUT ALL THAT MONEY INTO A SILVERADO 4X4


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 31 2008, 09:40 AM~10777249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS STRAIGHT [UP] RETARDED! :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

heres the link :0 

View My TinyFx


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@May 31 2008, 09:23 AM~10776644
> *This car is not from Amsterdam
> *


dont tell me..germany, right? :around:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 30 2008, 02:30 PM~10772353
> *THIS COULD END UP ALRIGHT, JUST REALLY, TRYING TO FIGURE OUT THE MALIBU PART.
> *


I really like the malibu/el camino front end and been wondering when someone would try this because I don't like the rear end of the malibu. Lets see if whoever is doing this can pull off that back quarter panel it looks like too much going on with the body line for the plain malibu doors and fenders


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 3 2008, 12:57 AM~10782028
> *dont tell me..germany, right? :around:
> *


Nah, LPC in Rotterdam built that thing for a tv show :thumbsdown: 

People in Holland don't have a clue about lowriding, and then something like this gets called a lowrider on national tv :nosad:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

I already forgot that ugly ass car. It still makes me laugh hard, really hard when I see pics or movies like this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzvN98o5KDg :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Jun 3 2008, 09:47 AM~10786744
> *I already forgot that ugly ass car. It still makes me laugh hard, really hard when I see pics or movies like this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzvN98o5KDg :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


I THINK I'M GOING TO THROW :barf: AGAIN!


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

WTF WERE THEY THINKN??????????????????????????????????????????   :barf: :banghead: :banghead: :loco: :loco: :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda+Jun 4 2008, 11:50 PM~10802477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, people are stupid!


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)

need your driveway plowed........ :0


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)

wasent this urkels ride?


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)

ac dont work...no problem..just cut the whole damn top of the truck off....lmao








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 3 2008, 02:22 PM~10788317
> *I THINK I'M GOING TO THROW  :barf: AGAIN!
> *


couldnt watch it all....stomach started churning


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Jun 4 2008, 11:54 PM~10802502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS RIDE IS TIGHT! ESPECIALLY IF YOU ELIMINATE THE REAR WING! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

MANY OF US DON'T APRECIATE THE THINGS PEOPLE GO THROUGH TO MODIFY THESE..... I GUESS YOU CAN CALL THEM CARS.

I'M ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE THAT REALLY DON'T APRECIEATE HOW MUCH HARD WORK IS WASTED ON THESE.... I GUESS YOU CAN CALL THEM CARS.

*THEY ARE FKN UGLY!!!* :twak: 


> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda+Jun 5 2008, 12:50 AM~10802477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

LOL I'VE SEEN THAT TRUCK ROLLIN AROUND IN SAN FRANCISCO. LOL


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 5 2008, 11:42 AM~10805531
> *THIS RIDE IS TIGHT! ESPECIALLY IF YOU ELIMINATE THE REAR WING! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :wave:  :0    :cheesy:  :biggrin:    uffin:
> *


i agree a coat of paint and loose the wing and it would be tight


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Jun 4 2008, 10:56 PM~10802521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THESES ARE REAL BIG IN JAPAN. I THINK ITS LIKE BOSOZUKU STYLE. VERY UGLY THOUGH


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Jun 6 2008, 08:14 PM~10816006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice skrits :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Jun 8 2008, 02:02 PM~10823237
> *THESES ARE REAL BIG IN JAPAN. I THINK ITS LIKE BOSOZUKU STYLE. VERY UGLY THOUGH
> *


wat you know bout bosozoku :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:twak: :twak:  :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :loco: :loco: 
i cant take no more of this wtf do people b thinkn???????????????????


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Jun 9 2008, 06:05 AM~10828333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

I LIKE THE 08 MARQUIS TAXI ON THE BACK :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Jun 6 2008, 09:14 PM~10816006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Jun 5 2008, 12:09 AM~10802623
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where did u find this?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

SEEN THIS IN CALI ON THE 91 HEADIN TOWARDS RIVERSIDE HAD A JACUZZI IN THE MIDDLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

um whats wrong with the lac? besides the flatscreens..


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 9 2008, 09:48 AM~10829581
> *um whats wrong with the lac? besides the flatscreens..
> *


well 16 tvs looking like a sports book around here we call him circuit city... plus who puts tape striping on stock paint not me :dunno: :dunno: would u buy every tv u could get off ebay then go buy ur pinstriping from autozone


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

lol ok I hear ya
me I hate tv's in lowriders, its like putting neon under them as well, there is not such a thing as "new school lowriders" either it is a classic lowrider by definition or it isn't! just my 2  and yeah, fuck air and big rims too! :cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 9 2008, 09:57 AM~10829643
> *lol ok I hear ya
> me I hate tv's in lowriders, its like putting neon under them as well, there is not such a thing as "new school lowriders" either it is a classic lowrider by definition or it isn't! just my 2   and yeah, fuck air and big rims too! :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jun 9 2008, 08:45 AM~10828793
> *where did u find this?
> *


just typed it in a search engine and it popped up under ugly trucks


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Jun 6 2008, 06:14 PM~10816006
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :banghead: :banghead: :nosad: :machinegun: :machinegun: .....KILL THAT SHIT........ WTF WAS HE THINKING???????


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:nosad: damn when u think it cant get ne worse.......another retard comes along and fukz their car up........... :nosad:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:nosad: damn when u think it cant get ne worse.......another retard comes along and fukz their car up........... :nosad:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Jun 6 2008, 09:14 PM~10816006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


As if 1 license plate frame was not enough!! :0


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

I found a Blazer with a Testerossa kit and Cragers. I'll try an sneak a pic. of it later this week.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Jun 6 2008, 06:07 PM~10815970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I knew i seen this truck before. Its always parked at pier 39 in Frisco.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Jun 6 2008, 07:14 PM~10816006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO MAMES!!!!!!!! Are you serious?!?!?


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

CHECK OUT THE 64 AT THE 1:00 MINUTE MARK ITS JUST SAD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-XMG2XGWt4


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jun 11 2008, 06:14 PM~10849432
> *CHECK OUT THE 64 AT THE 1:00 MINUTE MARK ITS JUST SAD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-XMG2XGWt4
> *


Damn that IS sad.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

The most embarassing/dunbest thing I did was junk a pretty straight 63 Impala rag. Took the front clip for a HT 63. Never have forgiven myself.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

KAKALAKS WELDS :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jun 11 2008, 06:14 PM~10849432
> *CHECK OUT THE 64 AT THE 1:00 MINUTE MARK ITS JUST SAD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-XMG2XGWt4
> *


that complete video is fucking ugly as hell!!!!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

times two..
still waiting to see a single lowrider in that flicc :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 11 2008, 12:55 AM~10844025
> *NO MAMES!!!!!!!! Are you serious?!?!?
> *


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Jun 5 2008, 02:11 AM~10802641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit.. that car is from around here. Sopposedly really fast (for a honda :lmao: ) But still fuckin GHEY!!


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 5 2008, 02:42 PM~10805531
> *THIS RIDE IS TIGHT! ESPECIALLY IF YOU ELIMINATE THE REAR WING! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :wave:  :0    :cheesy:  :biggrin:    uffin:
> *


I dunno. IMO it's over-chopped. & the ground effects look silly. But I do agree about the wing...


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 9 2008, 11:43 PM~10836281
> *:nosad: damn when u think it cant get ne worse.......another retard comes along and fukz their car up........... :nosad:
> *



IT ALWAYS HAPPENS LIKE THAT!!!!! uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 10:41 AM~10829547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


weak


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

..................


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

THESE CARS ON HERE ARE HELLA UGLY I WOULDN'T DRIVE ANY OF THESE....LOL.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtVCqCl3cVs


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 12:41 PM~10829547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Am I missing something in that pic? I mean, It's not quite my style (TV's just aint my thing) but I dont see why this car is in this thread


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jun 12 2008, 07:43 PM~10858737
> *Am I missing something in that pic?  I mean, It's not quite my style (TV's just aint my thing) but I dont see why  this car is in this thread
> *



x2 ?????


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Jun 9 2008, 11:53 AM~10829617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: here in the east coast we have a lot of retard called there car ''lowrider'' but they have big rims :0 13-14 or gtfo :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Jun 5 2008, 12:59 AM~10802546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 12 2008, 07:51 PM~10858805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :thumbsup:  here in the east coast we have a lot of retard called there car ''lowrider'' but they have big rims :0  13-14 or gtfo :biggrin:
> *



ohhh shit!!!didnt see that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

the autozone pistriping=doing bad........lmao


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 12 2008, 09:55 PM~10858858
> *the autozone pistriping=doing bad........lmao
> *



trucker style :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 12 2008, 10:55 PM~10858858
> *the autozone pistriping=doing bad........lmao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 12 2008, 09:51 PM~10858805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :thumbsup:  here in the east coast we have a lot of retard called there car ''lowrider'' but they have big rims :0  13-14 or gtfo :biggrin:
> *


 

Can I still put my cross bar hub caps on my bomb if she's low enough?? :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 12 2008, 10:19 PM~10859063
> *
> 
> Can I still put my cross bar hub caps on my bomb if she's low enough?? :biggrin:
> *



dont start that shit again :biggrin: 65 and - its not the same shit :0


----------



## FukTHawoRLd (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 16 2008, 09:04 PM~10674571
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*
HATIN ASS MOFUKERS....THA riDe is THa ShiT...IM suRe heS shIting ON uR shIT THat whY u oN hiS NUTS posTinG his RiDE LIke a GRouPie....HAHA Ya we CeLebs BUt FuK a GRouPIe....GRaB somE ToiLet PAper ***** THE EURO shITing ON aLL YaLL....HATERS!!!
*
 :biggrin:


----------



## FukTHawoRLd (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 19 2008, 05:17 AM~10685202
> *how could they do that?  I have that same model jaguar....  they f'de up a perfectly good daily
> *



*
MaYbe Cuz It Jus A CaR....whOS givES a FuK OBiVisLy he GOttED LIke THAt Cuz I KNO THt wasNt chEaP...sO geT off HIS NUtS....HAHAHA
ITs CaLL a PRoJEcT aSShOLe...But MOSt of YALL caNT affORd THis so I undersTAnd THAT HATING... :biggrin: 
whOS eveR CAr Its Is...BRO uR CAr IS ONE OF a KIND....GEt THIs ****** some ToLIet paPEr cuZ u JUs SHIT on THEm...I gOt this ON LOcK*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FukTHawoRLd_@Jun 16 2008, 01:43 PM~10880250
> *
> MaYbe Cuz It Jus A CaR....whOS givES a FuK OBiVisLy he GOttED LIke THAt Cuz I KNO THt wasNt chEaP...sO geT off HIS NUtS....HAHAHA
> ITs CaLL a PRoJEcT aSShOLe...But MOSt of YALL caNT affORd THis so I undersTAnd THAT HATING... :biggrin:
> ...


*
I think you skipped a few classes back in school :uh: Right about now, I think you are alot more stupid than that jag.*


----------



## FukTHawoRLd (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2008, 10:51 AM~10880316
> *I think you skipped a few classes back in school :uh: Right about now, I think you are alot more stupid than that jag.
> *





if that makes u feel better bout urself....biGG ups too U..HAHAHA!!


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

:dunno: 



























What do those people think


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FukTHawoRLd_@Jun 16 2008, 07:33 PM~10880159
> *
> HATIN ASS MOFUKERS....THA riDe is THa ShiT...IM suRe heS shIting ON uR shIT THat whY u oN hiS NUTS posTinG his RiDE LIke a GRouPie....HAHA Ya we CeLebs BUt FuK a GRouPIe....GRaB somE ToiLet PAper ***** THE EURO shITing ON aLL YaLL....HATERS!!!
> 
> ...




thats another ugly as hell thing. spelling like a retarded child. :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel+Jun 12 2008, 09:51 PM~10858805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That post probably took 20 minutes to "compose."


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@May 17 2008, 10:40 AM~10676761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


which is uglier


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Jun 16 2008, 12:27 PM~10880605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok ugly or stupid


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 16 2008, 03:46 PM~10880757
> *which is uglier
> *


 :uh: is that a dude or a chick


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 12:48 PM~10829585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice jack stands.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

wen i go to church am goin to prade for all this retards!!!


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

i got a good one here!!!
a god awful, tacky as fuck, pro street, second gen camaro. 








check out the sweet diamond plate








and the killer sound system complete with strobe lights!








poor kid has to get strapped in this embaresment while all the other kids point and laugh








going old school with the louvers here








no street machine would be complete without a sunvisor










:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jun 16 2008, 09:16 PM~10885687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wow, some peoples children :uh:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 20 2008, 11:37 PM~10701982
> *that is not ugly
> *


You're right ,it's M F-ing ugly


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@May 16 2008, 01:16 AM~10668582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This thing.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

A Pink Pig Benz...








and a Reebok (RBK) Shoe...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 12 2008, 10:51 PM~10858805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :thumbsup:  here in the east coast we have a lot of retard called there car ''lowrider'' but they have big rims :0  13-14 or gtfo :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jun 17 2008, 12:16 AM~10885687
> *
> 
> 
> ...



put a setup and its a east coast lowrider!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 17 2008, 11:27 AM~10887820
> *put a setup and its a east coast lowrider!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahaha


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jun 16 2008, 09:09 PM~10885630
> *i got a good one here!!!
> a god awful, tacky as fuck, pro street, second gen camaro.
> 
> ...



some poor kid is going to inherit that piece of shit!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jun 16 2008, 10:16 PM~10885687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You werent shitin when you said UGLY AS HELL FEST :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FukTHawoRLd_@Jun 16 2008, 11:33 AM~10880159
> *
> HATIN ASS MOFUKERS....THA riDe is THa ShiT...IM suRe heS shIting ON uR shIT THat whY u oN hiS NUTS posTinG his RiDE LIke a GRouPie....HAHA Ya we CeLebs BUt FuK a GRouPIe....GRaB somE ToiLet PAper ***** THE EURO shITing ON aLL YaLL....HATERS!!!
> 
> ...





was this at the oregon show or was it san fran


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 17 2008, 03:56 PM~10887011
> *A Pink Pig Benz...
> 
> 
> ...



this was a greenpeace democar here in germany to show that mercedes makes
dirty cars that use too much fuel


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@Jun 16 2008, 12:49 PM~10880774
> *:uh: is that a dude or a chick
> *


I think it's a girl with a big clit dick??? :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Jul 6 2008, 07:14 PM~11023677
> *I think it's a girl with a big clit dick??? :wow:
> *


 :0 china


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.sex-project.com/1/index.php/topic,2392.0.html


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FukTHawoRLd_@Jun 16 2008, 11:43 AM~10880250
> *
> MaYbe Cuz It Jus A CaR....whOS givES a FuK OBiVisLy he GOttED LIke THAt Cuz I KNO THt wasNt chEaP...sO geT off HIS NUtS....HAHAHA
> ITs CaLL a PRoJEcT aSShOLe...But MOSt of YALL caNT affORd THis so I undersTAnd THAT HATING... :biggrin:
> ...


*
jOo mUs KnOt No wHaT KiNed Uv PeEpLe "r" aWn DeEz WeB SiGhT , mOwSt gUiZ EyE no R BeEzneS Oh nuRs,.'/;-_";<> :wow:*


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Jun 6 2008, 08:07 PM~10815970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R Naco!!!!!!!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 16 2008, 01:38 PM~10881108
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I THINK THAT GRILL LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

this one is fuckin ugly























































:roll:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 7 2008, 03:34 AM~11026678
> *this one is fuckin ugly
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks like its about to eat somebody! 
like some kind of robobug or bat or something


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 19 2008, 12:00 PM~10686134
> *Why didn't they get rid of that gay mural shit on the side???It's like you still have one foot in the dog shit!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:wow: :wow: I am now traumatized


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

DAMN I THOUGH WAS DARK VAIDER'S HEAD


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jun 16 2008, 10:09 PM~10885630
> *i got a good one here!!!
> a god awful, tacky as fuck, pro street, second gen camaro.
> 
> ...


Know sumthin thiz iz a ugly ass car but I know most of u remember in tha late 80s or early nintiez gittin your first lol lo rippin out tha bacc seat and puttin soundz bacc there


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 6 2008, 04:15 PM~11023361
> *this was a greenpeace democar here in germany to show that mercedes makes
> dirty cars that use too much fuel
> *


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

I figured it was a ride from STL.


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Jul 5 2008, 10:02 PM~11019907
> *some poor kid is going to inherit that piece of shit!
> *











hell thats not a chrome roll cage,that was stolen out of the back of someone pickup truck :0 :0


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## photoshop poser (Jan 12, 2003)

http://i309.photobucket.com/albums/kk375/s...6f9d07dea73.jpg
ohh god why :uh: what would compell someone to do this?!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 07:00 AM~10769587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you didnt see the build up, it was an ls and he swaped front ends with his elco.. :uh:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Jul 9 2008, 10:29 AM~11046100
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 11:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


Godamn! thats fucked up what a waste of a monte 
Ive seen pre-k water paintings better looking than that


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE (Aug 5, 2004)

Heres one for you guys.


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Jul 14 2008, 02:15 PM~11085259
> *Heres one for you guys.
> 
> 
> ...


WTF???


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Jul 14 2008, 01:15 PM~11085259
> *Heres one for you guys.
> 
> 
> ...




Straight pipe :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## Gee Dizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

TRUE STORY!!! THIS BROTHA HAD THE NERVE TO BRING THIS SHIT TO A DALLAS LOWRIDER SHOW,A COUPLE YEARS BACK.....AND PARKED IT BY A CLEAN ASS SIX TRE...WITH NO SHAME!!!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

These fools sure do be tryn a lil too much. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 15 2008, 03:56 AM~11089214
> *These fools sure do be tryn a lil too much.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


champagne taste
on a beer income


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Jul 14 2008, 03:15 PM~11085259
> *Heres one for you guys.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WTF


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 15 2008, 03:15 PM~11094362
> *champagne taste
> on a beer income
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Jul 9 2008, 01:29 AM~11043492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I Just Have To Say Why? Whoever Did This Needs To Be Sterilized


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 16 2008, 03:16 PM~11101564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha is that a GMC Safari or soemthing on the left ? :roflmao: 










:uh:


----------



## Technochef (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jun 12 2008, 07:43 PM~10858737
> *Am I missing something in that pic?  I mean, It's not quite my style (TV's just aint my thing) but I dont see why  this car is in this thread
> *



Popeye can eat a dick... that lac is the homies who rolls with my cousin. reppin West Coastn 702 Sin City Ridahs. 

That lac is clean as fuck. undergoing the candy treatment very soon. one of very Few single pump lacs in vegas thats clean from bumper to bumper. with tv's and black magic in the trunk and 3batts

plus the westcoastn concorde is the cleanest euro in vegas. proven at lrm super show 3 years in a row 1st, 2nd and 2nd place 

Look it up



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FabX2ijrRGY


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jul 9 2008, 06:15 PM~11049218
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Technochef_@Jul 18 2008, 04:37 AM~11118669
> *Popeye can eat a dick...  that lac is the homies who rolls with my cousin.  reppin West Coastn 702 Sin City Ridahs.
> 
> That lac is clean as fuck. undergoing the candy treatment very soon.  one of very Few single pump lacs in vegas thats clean from bumper to bumper. with tv's and black magic in the trunk and 3batts
> ...


u can eat a dick homie ask anyone in the streets how they feel about ur boy circuit city .... that cat been talkin shit for too long about his cadi is doin big thing the mutherfucker aint shit i didnt order my shit off ebay... to many tvs are gay duct tape striping is gay stock paint is gay... dont worry homie hes gotta lot catching up to do and everytime he thinks hes caught ill step it up again homie...and i would be embarrased to have a plaque in a new car just cuz i got wheels on it .... motherfucker gotta 08 impala with some 20s and a plaque... keep it traditional


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 18 2008, 11:49 PM~10684329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah those gears are from craigs artool line of freehand stencils which actually do look nice on filler apllications behind murals etc,not sure of the effect here though.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jun 16 2008, 11:09 PM~10885630
> *i got a good one here!!!
> a god awful, tacky as fuck, pro street, second gen camaro.
> 
> ...



this is all you fucking see here in wisconsin fucked up out dated shit that these fuckers think is a goldmine! they win too,trophy after trophy passed out to these fuckers that have no enginuity or imagination fucking bolt on car clubs. :angry:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 18 2008, 12:00 PM~11118578
> *haha is that a GMC Safari or soemthing on the left  ?  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


nah, some AMC police car....


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 08:19 AM~11119491
> *u can eat a dick  homie ask anyone in the streets how they feel about ur boy circuit city .... that cat been talkin shit for too long about his cadi is doin big thing the mutherfucker aint shit i didnt order my shit off ebay... to many tvs are gay duct tape striping is gay stock paint is gay... dont worry homie hes gotta lot catching up to do and everytime he thinks hes caught ill step it up again homie...and i would be embarrased to have a plaque in a new car just cuz i got wheels on it .... motherfucker gotta 08 impala with some 20s and a plaque... keep it traditional
> *


oh im not done yet if that *** wanta talk shit tell him to do it himself and quit bein a cosigner....if u like that bullshit thats ur opinion this topic is about stuff u think is ugly...and i think putting headrests
where they didnt come from the factory just so u can put more tvs is fuckin retarded... 3 flip downs is fuckin retarded.... his pinstriping from autozone on top of stock paint is retarded.... 2 inch white walls on 14s is retarded... but everyone makes mistakes and starts somewher...of course the car was clean he got it off an old lady who never drove it...this dude been runnin his mouth so when i see him sat. ill put him on blast..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 10:17 AM~11119887
> *oh im not done yet if that *** wanta talk shit tell him to do it himself and quit bein a cosigner....if u like that bullshit thats ur opinion this topic is about stuff u think is ugly...and i think putting headrests
> where they didnt come from the factory just so u can put more tvs is fuckin retarded... 3 flip downs is fuckin retarded.... his pinstriping from autozone on top of stock paint is retarded.... 2 inch white walls on 14s is retarded... but everyone makes mistakes and starts somewher...of course the car was clean he got it off an old lady who never drove it...this dude been runnin his mouth so when i see him sat. ill put him on blast..
> 
> ...


But hes doing big things, He has three batteries! LOL.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 9 2008, 06:57 PM~10829643
> *lol ok I hear ya
> me I hate tv's in lowriders, its like putting neon under them as well, there is not such a thing as "new school lowriders" either it is a classic lowrider by definition or it isn't! just my 2   and yeah, fuck air and big rims too! :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 06:37 PM~10829504
> *SEEN THIS IN CALI ON THE 91 HEADIN TOWARDS RIVERSIDE HAD A JACUZZI IN THE MIDDLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



this MUST be illegal, even in cali. isnt it :dunno:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 11:17 AM~11119887
> *oh im not done yet if that *** wanta talk shit tell him to do it himself and quit bein a cosigner....if u like that bullshit thats ur opinion this topic is about stuff u think is ugly...and i think putting headrests
> where they didnt come from the factory just so u can put more tvs is fuckin retarded... 3 flip downs is fuckin retarded.... his pinstriping from autozone on top of stock paint is retarded.... 2 inch white walls on 14s is retarded... but everyone makes mistakes and starts somewher...of course the car was clean he got it off an old lady who never drove it...this dude been runnin his mouth so when i see him sat. ill put him on blast..
> 
> ...


 :uh: CAR LOOK CLEAN FROM HERE.. SOUND LIKE UR A HATER BRO.. MIGHT WANNA GET CHECKED FOR THAT...CARMA'S A BISH :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technochef_@Jul 18 2008, 05:37 AM~11118669
> *Popeye can eat a dick...  that lac is the homies who rolls with my cousin.  reppin West Coastn 702 Sin City Ridahs.
> 
> That lac is clean as fuck. undergoing the candy treatment very soon.  one of very Few single pump lacs in vegas thats clean from bumper to bumper. with tv's and black magic in the trunk and 3batts
> ...


1ST AT THE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW :uh: THAT MEANS HE BEAT ME :nono: :nono:


----------



## Technochef (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 18 2008, 10:34 AM~11120466
> *1ST  AT  THE  LOWRIDER  SUPERSHOW  :uh: THAT MEANS  HE  BEAT  ME  :nono:  :nono:
> *



The lac didnt get first at the show. the westcoastn concorde did. now hes rolllin an 08 impala wit 22's on it. thats my fam so ima keep it real.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Jul 14 2008, 04:15 PM~11085259
> *Heres one for you guys.
> 
> 
> ...


JAPANESE VIP STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 07:00 AM~10769587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just for the record this is a scrap car i used the LS fornt end on my elco this car was going to the scrap yard but i had to put the old front end on it so i cay get my money for a comple car .


----------



## Technochef (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 08:19 AM~11119491
> *u can eat a dick  homie ask anyone in the streets how they feel about ur boy circuit city .... that cat been talkin shit for too long about his cadi is doin big thing the mutherfucker aint shit i didnt order my shit off ebay... to many tvs are gay duct tape striping is gay stock paint is gay... dont worry homie hes gotta lot catching up to do and everytime he thinks hes caught ill step it up again homie...and i would be embarrased to have a plaque in a new car just cuz i got wheels on it .... motherfucker gotta 08 impala with some 20s and a plaque... keep it traditional
> *



them niga in the street need to come off that bullshit and speak their minds. last time i was out with em nigas was jockin. 

Autozone pinstping??/ naw niga . you must be lookin at some nigas neon on wire wit spinners or something. the concorde was tv'd up stripped up on some 15's and lrm judeged deemed it "Lowrider" enough to give the muthafucka 3 trophy's . he stepped up to something new and bout to freak dat out. 

The lac is a work in progress but clean as fuck (even wit 14s' NIGA) 
so be pissed when he ride by post three on ya mouf and give you video to look at when he pull off.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, CoupeDeKille, eseoso69, SIC'N'TWISTED, unique27, wcoastn, Technochef
:uh: UGLY FEST OWNED


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

I KNOW POPEYE AINT ON TRYING TO CLOWN.......***** MY O8 IMPALA COST MORE THAN YA WHOLE CAR ON 22S.......SINCE WE CLOWNING WHAT YOU THAN BEEN IN 3OR 4 DIFFRENT CLUBS...COM ON ***** LETS KEEP IT REAL.....IF I RECLL YOU SAID YOU DONT GET SHIT OF EBAY...LOL...I GIVE RESOECT TO WHERE ITS DEW...YA SHIT IS CLEAN BUT ONLY THE OUTSIDE....YEA MY CONCORD WASNT LIFTED OR CANDY....BUT MY SHIT WAS CLEAN AND IT TOOK 4 SUPERSHOWS....YOUR TROPHYS COME FROM LOCAL SHOWS.........***** I CAN AFFORD NEW SHIT I AINT INTO THE OLDER CARS BUT THE IMPALA AINT DONE AND THIS WEEKEN BE READY TO HOP YA SHIT DONT HOP ITS ALWAYS AN EXCUSE WHEN MIKE GET IN THAT ASS.........GIVE RESPECT TO WHERE ITS DEW...


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

......CLEAN AZZ LAC DO THAT WITHOUT PUSHING ON THE ASS...


----------



## Technochef (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 09:17 AM~11119887
> *oh im not done yet if that *** wanta talk shit tell him to do it himself and quit bein a cosigner....i*



niga last time i checked POPEYE your fuckin lac look fucked on the inside. you might have candy and some new pinstriping, but look like 40 cats done had a royal rumble in yo shit , don't be mad he got the og stupid clean interior

never seen you swang your shit. never seen you post a 3 rollin or power. 

The homie is ready for you ass on saturday niga. so you go sit pretty off in the corner with your shit and hopped on. make sure you have your camera ready.


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

and i would be embarrased to have a plaque in a new car just cuz i got wheels on it .... motherfucker gotta 08 impala with some 20s and a plaque... keep it traditional .........WOW


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Jul 18 2008, 09:42 AM~11120049
> *But hes doing big things, He has three batteries! LOL.
> *


 8 BATTS HOMIE


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 08:19 AM~11119491
> *u can eat a dick  homie ask anyone in the streets how they feel about ur boy circuit city .... that cat been talkin shit for too long about his cadi is doin big thing the mutherfucker aint shit i didnt order my shit off ebay... to many tvs are gay duct tape striping is gay stock paint is gay... dont worry homie hes gotta lot catching up to do and everytime he thinks hes caught ill step it up again homie...and i would be embarrased to have a plaque in a new car just cuz i got wheels on it .... motherfucker gotta 08 impala with some 20s and a plaque... keep it traditional
> *


KEEP IT TRADITIONAL...MAN I OWN MY OWN CLUB.......THE WAY ****** DO THANGS IS THE WAY WE DO EM RIGHT SO WHY HATE CAUSE YOU GOT WIT GOODTIMES.....GOODTIMES HANDS DOWN GOT SOME CLEAN ASS SHIT AND LIKE I SAID B4 YA SHIT IS CLEAN BUT ***** IT AINT ALL THAT.....MIKE SAID YA SHIT WAS CLEAN TOO...BUT BE READY TO HOP YA CLEAN AZZ RIDE SATURDAY....


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Jul 18 2008, 11:33 AM~11120894
> *I KNOW POPEYE AINT ON TRYING TO CLOWN.......***** MY O8 IMPALA COST MORE THAN YA WHOLE CAR ON 22S.......SINCE WE CLOWNING WHAT YOU THAN BEEN IN 3OR 4 DIFFRENT CLUBS...COM ON ***** LETS KEEP IT REAL.....IF I RECLL YOU SAID YOU DONT GET SHIT OF EBAY...LOL...I GIVE RESOECT TO WHERE ITS DEW...YA SHIT IS CLEAN BUT ONLY THE OUTSIDE....YEA MY CONCORD WASNT LIFTED OR CANDY....BUT MY SHIT WAS CLEAN AND IT TOOK 4 SUPERSHOWS....YOUR TROPHYS COME FROM LOCAL SHOWS.........***** I CAN AFFORD NEW SHIT I AINT INTO THE OLDER CARS BUT THE IMPALA AINT DONE AND THIS WEEKEN BE READY TO HOP YA SHIT DONT HOP ITS ALWAYS AN EXCUSE WHEN MIKE GET IN THAT ASS.........GIVE RESPECT TO WHERE ITS DEW...
> *


 I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT U CAN AFFORD I GOT NEW SHIT TOO... I GOT A 07 MAGNUM AND A NEW TITAN HOMIE THIS IS LOWRIDING NOT CAR DEALERSHIP PIMPIN HOMIE... AND TELL MIKE SINCE U GOTTA BE HIS DADDY AND COME ON HERE TALKIN SHIT FOR HIM EXACTLY WHAT I SAID... I DONT GOTTA HOP SHIT OR 3 WHEEL MY CAR IS STILL CLEAN AND I DONT BUILD CARS FOR TROPHYS... OF COURSE UR CAR WON THERES NO OTHER CARS IN ITS CLASS... UR BOY BEEN LOOKIN UP TO ME LIKE FOLLOW THE LEADER HOMIE...MY 1 YR OLD GOT CLEANER PAINT THEN BOTH OF U... SHIT I GOT MORE PAINT ON MY CELL PHONE ..... SO WITH THAT SAID


GOODTIMES C.C.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Technochef_@Jul 18 2008, 12:03 PM~11121126
> *niga last time i checked POPEYE your fuckin lac look fucked on the inside. you might have candy and some new pinstriping, but look like 40 cats done had a royal rumble in yo shit , don't be mad he got the og stupid clean interior
> 
> never seen you swang your shit. never seen you post a 3 rollin or power.
> ...


3 WORDS FOR U 

GET A CAR


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Jul 18 2008, 11:53 AM~11121067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U TRYIN TO SAY I SHOULD GO HAVE RON PUT A BRIDGE IN MY CAR SO I CAN 3WHEEL AND ISNT WEST COASTIN UR SECOND CLUB WERENT U A DYNASTY MEMBER ?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

CANDY PAINTED CELL PHONE GOT MORE PAINT THEN U


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Technochef_@Jul 18 2008, 11:00 AM~11120680
> *them niga in the street need to come off that bullshit and speak their minds. last time i was out with em nigas was jockin.
> 
> Autozone pinstping??/  naw niga . you must be lookin at some nigas neon on wire wit spinners or something.  the concorde was tv'd up stripped up on some 15's and lrm judeged deemed it "Lowrider" enough to give the muthafucka 3 trophy's .  he stepped up to something new and bout to freak dat out.
> ...


THAT IS TAPE PAINT U GOTTA GET THAT SHIT HAND PAINTED..... DO U NEED AN EXAMPLE CHECK OUT MY BUILD UP


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

7 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, crackers63, 81cutty, ROBERT71MC, *wcoastn*, 187_Regal, ez_rider

I C U KENNY IT SURE DOES TAKE U AWHILE TO RESPOND U MUST GOT ALOT TO SAY


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

IM STILL WAITING...............


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

yes sir did ride wit dynasty....see the diffrence between me and you is ***** i dont give a fuck about what nobody say about my car...ima do me.......and you going do you......***** i than told you ya shit was clean in ya face.......so why come on here and and talk shit.......

but when you had no candy or stripping and only dros....then you was serving mike but now you dont hop ya shit aint that part of lowriding when you got it?

im a simple ***** i gives a fuck about hydros and candy.......***** im a fan in the game i like to see other ****** from the city do it big......oh yea it was only about 25 cars in my class but i still took em with stock shit...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Jul 18 2008, 02:42 PM~11122362
> *yes sir did ride wit dynasty....see the diffrence between me and you is ***** i dont give a fuck about what nobody say about my car...ima do me.......and you going do you......***** i than told you ya shit was clean in ya face.......so why come on here and and talk shit.......
> 
> but when you had no candy or stripping and only dros....then you was serving mike but now you dont hop ya shit aint that part of lowriding when you got it?
> ...


HOW U SAY I WAS SERVING MIKE I NEVER HOPPED MY CAR... SO WHAT ARE U TALKING ABOUT...IF HE WANTS TO PULL UP GO AHEAD CUZ THATS ALL HE GOT IS A FEW INCHES I WASNT ON HERE TALKIN SHIT IM ALLOWED TO HAVE AN OPINION IM A GROWN MAN....UR FAM WAS THE ONE TALKIN SHIT TELLIN ME TO EAT A DICK THATS PERSONAL....SO U DO U ILL JUST DO ME BETTER...


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 05:47 PM~11122399
> *HOW U SAY I WAS SERVING MIKE I NEVER HOPPED MY CAR... SO WHAT ARE U TALKING ABOUT...IF HE WANTS TO PULL UP GO AHEAD CUZ THATS ALL HE GOT IS A FEW INCHES I WASNT ON HERE TALKIN SHIT IM ALLOWED TO HAVE AN OPINION IM A GROWN MAN....UR FAM WAS THE ONE TALKIN SHIT TELLIN ME TO EAT A DICK THATS PERSONAL....SO U DO U ILL JUST DO ME BETTER...
> *



WITH ALL DUE RESPECT TO THE BOTH OF YOU, SOMETIMES IT ONLY TAKES ONE PERSON TO POP OFF AT THE MOUTH TO RUIN IT FOR THE WHOLE "FAMILIA". LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING AND ENJOY THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT. :biggrin: 
JUST MY 2 CENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FLACO
"GOODTIMES" FAMILIA
FLA


----------



## Technochef (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 02:06 PM~11122077
> *3 WORDS FOR U
> 
> GET A CAR
> *


 got a 91 fleet sittin out in the front yasd BITCH ASS NIGA


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Jul 18 2008, 02:57 PM~11122468
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT TO THE BOTH OF YOU, SOMETIMES IT ONLY TAKES ONE PERSON TO POP OFF AT THE MOUTH TO RUIN IT FOR THE WHOLE "FAMILIA". LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING AND ENJOY THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.  :biggrin:
> JUST MY 2 CENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Technochef_@Jul 18 2008, 02:57 PM~11122470
> *got a 91 fleet sittin out in the front yasd BITCH ASS NIGA
> *


THE ONE WITH MOST OF ITS PANELS.... I GOTTA BE A BITVH ASS ***** .... THATS GOING TO FAR....IM THRU WITH U FOOLS CRYING OVER AN OPINOIN


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Jul 18 2008, 02:57 PM~11122468
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT TO THE BOTH OF YOU, SOMETIMES IT ONLY TAKES ONE PERSON TO POP OFF AT THE MOUTH TO RUIN IT FOR THE WHOLE "FAMILIA". LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING AND ENJOY THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.  :biggrin:
> JUST MY 2 CENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


YOU RIGHT HOMIE THAT HOW SHIT GET OUT OF CONTROL TALKING SHIT IS PART OF THE GAME BUT IT A LINE TO YA FEEL ME.........


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Jul 18 2008, 03:00 PM~11122486
> *YOU RIGHT HOMIE THAT HOW SHIT GET OUT OF CONTROL TALKING SHIT IS PART OF THE GAME BUT IT A LINE TO YA FEEL ME.........
> *


WELL CHECK UR BOY I AINT CALLIN NOBODY A BITCH OR NO BULLSHIT


----------



## Technochef (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 03:00 PM~11122485
> *THE ONE WITH MOST OF ITS PANELS.... I GOTTA BE A BITVH ASS ***** .... THATS GOING TO FAR....IM THRU WITH U FOOLS  CRYING OVER AN OPINOIN
> *



my shit on buckett status but im proud of my shit. dont give a fuck what you got. 

im rollin stock paint with clean interior. workin on it piece by piece, unless i decide to go to a new whip.

saturday you will get pulled up on. by some autozone pinstriping and tv. while you got your candy iphone and a candy lac that dont do nothin.


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Technochef_@Jul 18 2008, 03:04 PM~11122514
> *my shit on buckett status but im proud of my shit. dont give a fuck what you got.
> 
> im rollin stock paint with clean interior.  workin on it piece by piece, unless i decide to go to a new whip.
> ...


thats alot of talk for a guy with a stock cadi homie sounds like a cheerleader to me


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Technochef_@Jul 18 2008, 03:04 PM~11122514
> *my shit on buckett status but im proud of my shit. dont give a fuck what you got.
> 
> im rollin stock paint with clean interior.  workin on it piece by piece, unless i decide to go to a new whip.
> ...


IM GONNA THROW U GUYS A PARTY AFTER U GET UR 1ST WIN FIREWORKS CAKE PARTY HATS AND EVERYTHING AND I WONT FORGET UR POM POMS CHEERLEADER...U SEE MY WHOLE FAM IS IN HERE BUT AINT NOBODY CHEERLEADING....


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 06:02 PM~11122493
> *WELL CHECK UR BOY I AINT CALLIN NOBODY A BITCH OR NO BULLSHIT
> *



YOU RIGHT HOMIE THAT HOW SHIT GET OUT OF CONTROL TALKING SHIT IS PART OF THE GAME BUT IT A LINE TO YA FEEL ME......... 

THE FACT IS THAT BOTH OF YOU CAN SQUASH THIS RIGHT NOW, REGARDLESS OF WHO'S BOY SAID THIS OR THAT. YOU BOTH ON HERE AND IN THE SAME CITY. UNFORTUNETLY,"CHECK SPELLING", WE CANNOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR WHAT OTHERS SAY, BUT WE DO GET THE BLAME IN SOME FORM OR ANOTHER!
AGAIN, WITH ALL DUE RESPECT TO THE BOTH OF YOU, BOTH THEM CADIS ARE CLEAN! POPEYE, YOU KNOW WE FAMILIA HOMIE, UNTIL THE CASKET DROPS BRO!  

FLACO
"GOODTIMES"
FLA


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: flaco, zfelix, Daniel son, POPEYE4RMGT, 65ragrider, crackers63, wedz13, LacN_Thru, Technochef, OLDHAM, DodgerFanLoco, wcoastn

HOT TOPIC!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Technochef (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 18 2008, 03:05 PM~11122525
> *thats alot of talk for a guy with a stock cadi homie sounds like a cheerleader to me
> *



chearleadin. naw homie. i dont appreciate two faced nigas. if you dont like somones shit dont get up in their face and nut joc. speak your mind and let ur shit be know.

more nigas now mike's lac than his shit. and im a cocky ass niga. i could be rollin a civic and not give a fuck. imma do me


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Technochef_@Jul 18 2008, 03:15 PM~11122596
> *chearleadin. naw homie.  i dont appreciate two faced nigas. if you dont like somones shit  dont get up in their face and nut joc.  speak your mind and let ur shit be know.
> *


u must be blind then cause these to fools fuck around and talk shit to each other almost every weekend at goldkeys or at the spot so if u dont know shit dont say shit u can ask ur boy kenny and mike


----------



## Technochef (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 18 2008, 03:18 PM~11122616
> *u must be blind then cause these to fools fuck around and talk shit to each other almost every weekend at goldkeys or at the spot so if u dont know shit dont say shit u can ask ur boy kenny and mike
> *



i know this homes but fuckin round and sayin what you really mean are two diffrent things.


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Technochef_@Jul 18 2008, 03:15 PM~11122596
> *chearleadin. naw homie.  i dont appreciate two faced nigas. if you dont like somones shit  dont get up in their face and nut joc.  speak your mind and let ur shit be know.
> 
> more nigas now mike's lac than his shit.  and im a cocky ass niga. i could be rollin a civic and not give a fuck. imma do me
> *


and popeye jockin his shit i dont think so i never seen him do that shit and no one not nowin popeye u r trippen he got paint chrome undies sunroof new top real stripping 13s painted frame man u r trippen


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 18 2008, 03:20 PM~11122639
> *and popeye jockin his shit i dont think so i never seen him do that shit and no one not nowin popeye u r trippen he got paint chrome undies sunroof new top real stripping 13s painted frame man u r trippen
> *


oh and jocken i seen mike come up to craigs car lookin all up in his shit like it was at a show plenty of times when he got it chromed out and when he got it stripped so who b jocken who


----------



## Technochef (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 18 2008, 03:23 PM~11122655
> *oh and jocken i seen mike come up to craigs car lookin all up in his shit like it was at a show plenty of times when he got it chromed out and when he got it stripped so who b jocken who
> *



Ain't you the cat wit the black? impala rag w/red guts with the efi motor and digi dash?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Technochef_@Jul 18 2008, 03:15 PM~11122596
> *chearleadin. naw homie.  i dont appreciate two faced nigas. if you dont like somones shit  dont get up in their face and nut joc.  speak your mind and let ur shit be know.
> 
> more nigas now mike's lac than his shit.  and im a cocky ass niga. i could be rollin a civic and not give a fuck. imma do me
> *


HOW AM I 2 FACED I TELL THIS CAT EVERY TIME I SEE HIM HOW I FEEL ....I AINT FAKIN THE FUNK HOMIE I PUT MY OPINION OUT FOR THE WHOLE WORLD TO SEE....ASK 10 RANDOM LOWRIDERS WHO THE KNOW MIKE OR POPEYE AND SEE WHAT ANSWER U GET.... IM A LOCAL CELEBRITY


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Technochef_@Jul 18 2008, 03:29 PM~11122702
> *Ain't you the cat wit the black? impala rag w/red guts with the efi motor and digi dash?
> *


naw i got a blue 63 impala


----------



## Technochef (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 03:29 PM~11122709
> *HOW AM I 2 FACED I TELL THIS CAT EVERY TIME I SEE HIM HOW I FEEL ....I AINT FAKIN THE FUNK HOMIE I PUT MY OPINION OUT FOR THE WHOLE WORLD TO SEE....ASK 10 RANDOM LOWRIDERS WHO THE KNOW MIKE OR POPEYE AND SEE WHAT ANSWER U GET.... IM A LOCAL CELEBRITY
> *




well homie you got another chance to voice your opinion sat. and Local Celebrity. eh dont think so.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Some of you guys make Lowriding look like shit with your attitudes. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

FOR ME THERE IS NOTHING TO SQUASH CAUSE IT DONT GET THAT SERIOUS TO ME.....FOR ME HOMIE THIS IS JUST WHAT ****** DO IN THE LOWRIDER GAME IS TALK SHIT.......I DONT TRIP PN LITTLE SHIT AND THATS WHAT IT IS.....IM OUT EVREY WEEKEND ALMOST AND AINT SHIT BEEN SAID TO ME...BUT BEEFING WIT ****** OVER THE COMP...COM ON MAN.......LIKE YA BOY SAID LET YA CAR DO THE TALKING.......CAUSE THE SHIT CAN GET OUT OF HAND REAL TALK......POPEYE YOU GOT YA OPINON BUT TAKE IT UP WITH THE ***** THATS TALKING SHIT TO YOU........YA FEEL ME.......I REP 702 SIN CITY RIDAHS WESTCOASTN WITH STOCK SHIT AND STEAL CLEAN. SO YA KNOW IT IS WHAT IT IS......


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

theres gonna be some hoppin saturday?? :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Jul 18 2008, 04:47 PM~11123215
> *theres gonna be some hoppin saturday?? :biggrin:
> *


I AINT HOPPIN SHIT...

OH AND BY THE WAY TO WESTCOASTIN AND THE CHEF.... IM THRU WITH THE BULLSHIT... DONT BOTHER TALKING TO ME PERIOD.....U SEE ME IN THE STREETS CHUCK THE DEUCE AND KEEP IT PUSHIN...I DONT WANT NOTHING TO DO WITH U CATS


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 06:18 PM~11123815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why does my bucket have to be involved in this?! :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Jul 18 2008, 06:29 PM~11123863
> *why does my bucket have to be involved in this?!  :biggrin:
> *


just fuckin with u billy had to kill the tension....


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

damn now this shit is horrible.........


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 06:33 PM~11123885
> *damn now this shit is horrible.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 06:33 PM~11123885
> *damn now this shit is horrible.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :barf:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Jul 18 2008, 06:36 PM~11123906
> *:barf:
> *


what is that spray paint and sharpie marker


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 06:38 PM~11123917
> *what is that spray paint and sharpie marker
> *


the driver is even uglier that fat fuck :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

my other cutty. dosnt look like that anymore though


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 18 2008, 06:39 PM~11123924
> *the driver is even uglier that fat fuck  :biggrin:
> *


i heard he got tin foil undies...


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 18 2008, 06:39 PM~11123924
> *the driver is even uglier that fat fuck  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Jul 18 2008, 06:41 PM~11123936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Jul 18 2008, 06:41 PM~11123936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wooowwwww nally is that 3 tone


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 06:42 PM~11123942
> *i heard he got tin foil undies...
> 
> 
> ...


well does it atleast have a clear coat over it?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 06:43 PM~11123952
> *wooowwwww nally is that 3 tone
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Jul 18 2008, 06:44 PM~11123953
> *well does it atleast have a clear coat over it?
> *


krylon clear like 3 coats i heard


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 06:45 PM~11123959
> *krylon clear like 3 coats i heard
> *


good stuff.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

this bucket will never be on the streets...


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 06:52 PM~11124006
> *this bucket will never be on the streets...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :twak: :guns: :biggrin: soon my friend soon :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 18 2008, 07:22 PM~11124159
> *:0  :twak:  :guns:  :biggrin: soon my friend soon  :biggrin:
> *


SURE :biggrin: :biggrin: I LIKE THE WHEELS


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 07:30 PM~11124191
> *SURE :biggrin:  :biggrin: I LIKE THE WHEELS
> *


hey dont want to put the new ones on till its painted dont want no overspray :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 06:18 PM~11123815
> *
> 
> 
> ...




piece of shyt cutty, send it to the crusher :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 06:33 PM~11123885
> *damn now this shit is horrible.........
> 
> 
> ...



fuck yeah its horrible i wouldnt even drive it :barf: 


:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 06:52 PM~11124006
> *this bucket will never be on the streets...
> 
> 
> ...




i dont know bout that bucket :ugh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Jul 18 2008, 06:41 PM~11123936
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats fuckin funky i like that :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

check out this bucket :barf:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Jul 18 2008, 06:42 PM~11123943
> *hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by magicmike+May 21 2008, 06:50 AM~10703115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are those bumper gaurds :cheesy:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 18 2008, 08:08 PM~11124390
> *hey dont want to put the new ones on  till its painted dont want no overspray  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 18 2008, 09:04 PM~11124710
> *piece of shyt cutty, send it to the crusher :biggrin:
> *


oh shut the hell up. talkin like yours is clean as fuck. :loco: atleast mine runs good without smoking? :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 18 2008, 09:08 PM~11124757
> *thats fuckin funky i like that  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thats the motha fuckin trece mobile. have them 3 different colors going.. real funky :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 18 2008, 09:44 PM~11125014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 19 2008, 06:52 AM~11126447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

SO IT WENT TODAY FINALLY HAD TO SHUT THESE CATS UP.... CIRCUIT CITY GOT PULLED UP ON AND CHOPPED UP AT THE GAS STATION.... THEN HAD TO COME BACK FOR REVENGE WITH A REAL SWITCHMAN.... THE 2ND HOP WAS TO CLOSE TO CALL YALL MAKE THE DECISION


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

chopped him up


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Jul 8 2008, 11:29 PM~11043492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 09:48 AM~10829585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kingsof the streets uh maybe thay shoud invest in jack stands im not bing an ass


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@May 23 2008, 07:53 PM~10724127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :around: pendejos are us


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 20 2008, 03:44 AM~11131038
> *
> *


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

YEA THE HOP WAS COOL G TIMES GOT THE FIRST AND WESTCOAST GOT THE SECOND.......AND NEITHER MAN HOP THEIR OWN CAR......THATS MY OPINON....WIT NO EXCUSES LET IT BE WHAT IT IS.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Jul 20 2008, 05:11 PM~11134020
> *YEA THE HOP WAS COOL G TIMES GOT THE FIRST AND WESTCOAST GOT THE SECOND.......AND NEITHER MAN HOP THEIR OWN CAR......THATS MY OPINON....WIT NO EXCUSES LET IT BE WHAT IT IS.
> *


Put some 13's on it,then it'll be what it is.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 20 2008, 06:35 PM~11134462
> *Put some 13's on it,then it'll be what it is.
> *


ITS STILL WHAT IT IS.......PEOPLE BEEN HOPPING 13S 14S FOR YEARS AGAINST EACH OTHER......COME ON YALL ITS LOWRIDING YA LOOSE SOME AND YA WIN SOME PART OF THE GAME ITS ALL IN THE FUN......


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Jul 20 2008, 05:11 PM~11134020
> *YEA THE HOP WAS COOL G TIMES GOT THE FIRST AND WESTCOAST GOT THE SECOND.......AND NEITHER MAN HOP THEIR OWN CAR......THATS MY OPINON....WIT NO EXCUSES LET IT BE WHAT IT IS.
> *


YOUR BOY GOT CHOPPED UP BOTH TIMES HOMIE... JUST FACE IT... SO NOW COME WITH MORE EXCUSES... NO MORE OH HE WONT HOP IT ITS TO PRETTY... I CAME OUT SWANGIN BROKE MY SHIT AND STILL CHOPPED HIM UP... PAINTED CHROMED STRIPED LEAFED AND ON 13S NOT THOSE MICKEY TOMPSONS... BET U NEXT TIME U CATS WILL THINK TWICE ABOUT RUNNIN UR MOUTH ONLINE...


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

BASICALLY YOU CALL IT LIKE YOU SAW IT AND EVREYBODY OUT THERE CALL IT...SO FOR ME IM DONE WITH THE WHOLE THING....HONESTLY I COULD CARE LESS LOWRIDING AINT A LIFESTYLE FOR ME AND IT DONT GET THAT SERIUOS FOR ME.... SO YALL DO YALL WE DO WE......


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Jul 20 2008, 07:41 PM~11135011
> *BASICALLY YOU CALL IT LIKE YOU SAW IT AND EVREYBODY OUT THERE CALL IT...SO FOR ME IM DONE WITH THE WHOLE THING....HONESTLY I COULD CARE LESS LOWRIDING AINT A LIFESTYLE FOR ME AND IT DONT GET THAT SERIUOS  FOR ME.... SO YALL DO YALL WE DO WE......
> *


THATS COOL BUT HE BETTER STAY READY.... OR DONT BRING IT OUT.... AND ILL HAVE THAT STANDING 3 FOR HIM SINCE THAT MATTERS SO MUCH TO U GUYS


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

AND WHO CALLED IT .... MY CAR GOT A STOCK LOCK UP AND 13S AND MY FRONT END WAS HIGHER THATS CALLED A WIN TO ME.... THERES MORE VIDEO OUT THERE LETS SEE IT....


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

HERE U GO KENNY LOOK AT THE BUMPERS WHOS HIGHER 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=38896463


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Technochef_@Jul 18 2008, 04:37 AM~11118669
> *Popeye can eat a dick...  that lac is the homies who rolls with my cousin.  reppin West Coastn 702 Sin City Ridahs.
> 
> That lac is clean as fuck. undergoing the candy treatment very soon.  one of very Few single pump lacs in vegas thats clean from bumper to bumper. with tv's and black magic in the trunk and 3batts
> ...


Been sitting here trying to figure this out for a minute but...what are you basing this off?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 20 2008, 08:08 PM~11135289
> *Been sitting here trying to figure this out for a minute but...what are you basing this off?
> *


I NEVER UNDERSTOOD EITHER....


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 20 2008, 08:12 PM~11135335
> *I NEVER UNDERSTOOD EITHER....
> *


I've shit out more single pump Cadillac's then I've seen cars in their whole club!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 20 2008, 08:22 PM~11135435
> *I've shit out more single pump Cadillac's then I've seen cars in their whole club!
> *


I THINK UVE HAD MORE SINGLE PUMP CADILLACS THIS YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CIRCIT CITY (Jul 21, 2008)

YEAH -- SOMEONE IS ON HERE TALKIN THAT I HAVE ONE SINGLE PUMP, YOU ALL KNOW THAT I HAVE 3 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES MINUS 1 PISTON PUMP, AND NOT UNDERGOING ANY KINDA CANDY TREATMENT. THE SAME CAT THAT IS SAYIN THAT I HAVE 1 BATTERY IS THE ONE THAT IS CAUSIN ALL THIS SHIT. YEAH IT WAS A GOOD HOP.. MAN WE SHOULD LEAVE IT AS WHAT IT IS.
PERSONALLY I DONT CARE IF YOU GOT ME OR NOT....THIS SHIT HAS GONE TOOO FAR !! THE ONLY THING THAT I CARE ABOUT IS MY FAMILY AND RIDIN.. IM SURE THAT GOES FOR KEN TOO!!! SO ON THAT NOTE WE ARE GOIN TO BE THE BIGGER MEN AND THROW IN THE WHITE FLAG, CAUSE WE KNOW THIS SHIT CAN REALLY GET OUTTA HAND...WE ALL LOST TOOO MANY HOMIES OVER SOME STUPID SHIT & WE KNOW IT CAN GET TO THAT LEVEL, AND THAT IS WHAT WE ARE TRYIN TO AVOID..


CIRCUIT CITY BOYS !!!!

AINT TRYIN TO BE FUNNY, BUT THAT IS A GOOD ASS NAME, CAUSE WE DO RIDE T.V.'S !!!!


----------



## CIRCIT CITY (Jul 21, 2008)

FOR TECHNO CHEF --

MAN -- I KNOW YOUR KENS FAM - BUT YOU CAUSED A WHOLE LOTTA UNECESSARY SHIT, BETWEEEN 2 CAR CLUBS THAT USUALLY GET A LONG AND KICK IT ON THE WEEKENDS.. IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT I GOT , THEN DONT TALK !! 
I DONT GOT 1 PUMP, 3 BATTERIES AND UNDERGOING A CANDY TREATMENT!!

YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT YOU STARTED BECAUSE 1 MAN PUT A PIC OF MY CAR ON THE INTERNET AND THEN YOU TOLD HIM TO EAT A DICK AND CALLED HIM A BITCH ASS ***** !! THAT JUST START TOOOO MUCH SHIT !!!

DO ME A FAVOR, LEAVE MY CAR AND ME OUT OF YOUR CONVERSATIONS, DONT NEED YOUR HELP, AGAIN I KNOW YOUR KENS FAM, BUT I GOT A FAMILY TO LOOK OUT FOR TOO..........

CIRCUIT CITY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

hey theres no need to be worried we will and never take it on that level thats not what we are about the shit talken is gonna happen when people hop thats how it goes so no need to worry so dont be scared to hop again :biggrin:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

POPEYE GOING TO HAVE TO ADD BATTERIES AND DO IT ONE MORE TIME :biggrin: AND BIG MARK GET YOUR ASS LOOKED AT IF U REALLY SHIT SINGLE PUMP CADIS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CIRCIT CITY (Jul 21, 2008)

YEA I KNOW GOOD TIMES WONT GO TO THAT LEVEL BUT IVE BEEN RIDEN 7 YEARS WAY BACK IN DYNASTY DAYS NEVER HAD DRAMA BUT ALL THIS IS NOT ME...MY TWO SONS NEED ME ....THERE MORE IMPORTANT THEN LOWLOW ALL THIS OVER SOMEONE ELSE TALKING SHIT NEVER SCARED TO HOP WILL HOP AGAIN 
THAT IS WAY I HAD THEM PUT IN MY CAR


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

LIKE I SAID IM A FAN IN THE GAME I LIKE TO SEE ****** GET GREASY....BUT AT THE END OF THE NIGHT IM A MAKE IT HOME THE WAY I CAME OUT........YA FEEL ME..........BUT AT THE SAME TIME THERE A LINE TO TALKING SHIT.....WE BEEN OUT FOR YEARS WIT YOU *****....BUT YOU SEE HOW ONE PERSON SAID ALOT ISH AND CRACKED OFF A BUNCH OF BS,...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

look homie it aint even like u makin it sound yall makin me look like i came out tryin to be a gangster... your boy put u out there... i just came out proved a point i aint no bitch ill hop my shit... so dont get on here makin me sound like i came out tryin to punk noone.. just like was said before that i wont tell u how i feel in person well i did.... just be happy the local celebrity just made u famous


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHAT HAPPEN TO ALL THE UGLY CARS :dunno:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 20 2008, 11:23 PM~11136890
> *look homie it aint even like u makin it sound yall makin me look like i came out tryin to be a gangster... your boy put u out there... i just came out proved a point i aint no bitch ill hop my shit... so dont get on here makin me sound like i came out tryin to punk noone.. just like was said before that i wont tell u how i feel in person well i did.... just be happy the local celebrity just made u famous
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 21 2008, 01:26 AM~11137213
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


POST THE OTHER VIDEO.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=38912915

:roflmao:


----------



## SinCityFleet94 (Jul 18, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

:biggrin: I love this shit!


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 09:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...



Same girl? LOL............. :dunno: :dunno: 
That's a BIIIIIG ass............and what's up with the little gimp arm?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Jul 21 2008, 09:48 AM~11138769
> *Same girl? LOL............. :dunno:  :dunno:
> That's a BIIIIIG ass............and what's up with the little gimp arm?
> 
> ...


it is the same girl, u should see the new mural


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

:biggrin: ..... :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SMH THIS THREAD GOT ALL FUCKED UP


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CIRCIT CITY+Jul 20 2008, 09:43 PM~11136280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting ready to shit out another one soon!It's still cooking tho...


----------



## CIRCIT CITY (Jul 21, 2008)

NEW VIDEO COMMING THIS ONE U CAN SEE CLEAR YOU BE THE JUDGE


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

> Real way to man up homie,much respect,don't really know you but that's the best way to have people see eye to eye,I thought you was one of the other dude's talking.Keep this shit together and alive for the Las Vegas Lowrider Alliance.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

HOP 7/19/08

WESTCOASTN VS LOCAL CELBRITY



http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=38925871


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Jul 21 2008, 04:33 PM~11142126
> *HOP 7/19/08
> 
> WESTCOASTN VS LOCAL CELBRITY
> ...



link dont work failed


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

FUCKED UP LINK....BE BACK WIT IT.....


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CIRCIT CITY_@Jul 21 2008, 04:23 PM~11142043
> *NEW VIDEO  COMMING THIS ONE U CAN SEE CLEAR YOU BE THE JUDGE
> *


i cant see shit....


----------



## CIRCIT CITY (Jul 21, 2008)

TRYING BUT FUCKED UP LINK


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CIRCIT CITY_@Jul 21 2008, 05:05 PM~11142400
> *TRYING BUT FUCKED UP LINK
> *


AINT THAT A BITCH...CIRCUIT CITY DONT KNOW HOW TO USE A COMPUTER


----------



## CIRCIT CITY (Jul 21, 2008)

IF IT WAS A TV I WOULD HAVE IT ON BUY NOW


----------



## CIRCIT CITY (Jul 21, 2008)

NO BUT THE VIDEO IS GOOD ENOUGH TO SEE ITS REAL CLOSE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

REAL CLOSE WE GOING BY MATH NOW.... BECAUSE BUMPERS THE SAME HEIGHT U GOT A HIGHER LOCK UP AND UR ON 14S WHICH MEANS MT TIRE IS HIGHER= MY WIN UR LOSS :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CIRCIT CITY_@Jul 21 2008, 05:12 PM~11142446
> *IF IT WAS A TV I WOULD HAVE IT ON BUY NOW
> *


OH IM SURE... HEY JUST A ? WHY DID UR BOY HAVE GLOVES ON IN THE MIDDLE OF SUMMER AFTER U PICKED HIM UP LIKE HE WANTED TO FIGHT......AND U GUYS MADE IT SOUND LIKE I WAS TRYING TO FIGHT.... IM NOT TRYIN TO START MORE SHIT BUT THATS FUCKED UP THAT U MADE ME SOUND LIKE IM IN THE STREETS TRYIN TO BE A KILLA AND UR BOY SHOWS UP WITH A PAIR OF MURDER GLOVES.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## CIRCIT CITY (Jul 21, 2008)

AS LONG AS I KNEW HIM HE ALWAYS HAS GLOVES ON NEVER ASKED WHY HE WAS THERE DOING THE VIDEO FOR THE HOP


----------



## CIRCIT CITY (Jul 21, 2008)

ONE QUESTION PISTON PUMP U GOT ONE INSTALLED FRI NIGHT FOR SAT ??THATS WHAT WAS BEING SAID


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CIRCIT CITY_@Jul 21 2008, 05:28 PM~11142583
> *AS LONG AS I KNEW HIM HE ALWAYS HAS GLOVES ON NEVER ASKED WHY HE WAS THERE  DOING THE VIDEO FOR THE HOP
> *


WELL WHERES THE VIDEO WHY WASNT HE FILMING U GET CHOPPED UP AT THE GAS STATION.... OHHHHHHHH YA U THOUGHT I WOULDNT HOP


----------



## CIRCIT CITY (Jul 21, 2008)

WE WERE ON THE WAY TO PICK HIM UP FOR COMP THE ONE IM TRYING TO GET ON LAYITLOW IS FROM HIM AT COMP BUT LINK IS FUCKED


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CIRCIT CITY_@Jul 21 2008, 05:36 PM~11142633
> *WE WERE ON THE WAY TO PICK HIM UP FOR COMP THE ONE IM TRYING TO GET ON LAYITLOW IS FROM HIM AT COMP BUT LINK IS FUCKED
> *


OH SO U WERE BRINGIN A CAMERA MAN BCUZ U THOUGHT WERE GONNA CLOWN.... BUT SURPRISE I WASNT GOING OUT LIKE NO PUNK .... I HOPE UR GONNA STAY READY.... CUZ AS LONG AS I GET MY WINDSHIELD FIXED IM COMING BACK FOR MORE.....


----------



## CIRCIT CITY (Jul 21, 2008)

MY MOTOR WENT OUT WHEN RON WAS DONE FRONT PUMP MOTOR HAVE TO GET NEW ONE SO WHAT ABOUT THE PISTON PUMP ????????? BECAUSE WHEN CRACKER HOPED THAT ONE CAT IT WAS NO WHERE NEAR THE HOP U DID ON SAT


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CIRCIT CITY_@Jul 21 2008, 05:47 PM~11142707
> *MY MOTOR WENT OUT WHEN RON WAS DONE FRONT PUMP MOTOR HAVE TO GET NEW ONE SO WHAT ABOUT THE PISTON PUMP ????????? BECAUSE WHEN CRACKER HOPED THAT ONE CAT IT WAS NO WHERE NEAR THE HOP U DID ON SAT
> *


WHEN I PULLED THE CAR OUT BEFORE THE COILS WERENT BROKE IN.... THATS WHAT U GET FOR UNDER ESTIMATING ME .... EXPECT THE UNEXPECTED...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

OH YA AND I BURNT UP A FRONT MOTOR, BROKE MY WINDSHIELD AND BLEW A RADIATOR HOSE......


----------



## CIRCIT CITY (Jul 21, 2008)

IM OUT TRY TO GET THE VID ON TONIGHT IF CAN


----------



## CIRCIT CITY (Jul 21, 2008)

HIT ME UP WITH MESSAGE NOT ON LAY IT LOW


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

when i come up there im gonna hop both of you damn it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 06:38 PM~11143199
> *when  i come up  there  im gonna  hop  both  of  you damn  it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: u dont have enough doors to hop them :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 21 2008, 07:39 PM~11143210
> *:biggrin: u dont have enough doors to hop them  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHY IMGONNA HOP FROM THE DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 06:40 PM~11143222
> *THATS  WHY IMGONNA HOP FROM THE  DOOR  :biggrin:
> *


i would hate to c u brake a balljoint with those upper a arms :biggrin: but it would be nice to c that lac in the air


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 21 2008, 07:46 PM~11143255
> *i would hate to c u brake a balljoint with those upper a arms  :biggrin: but it would be nice to c that lac in the air
> *


OH ITS BEEN IN THE AIR FEW TIMES IM LIKE POPEYE THEY TALK SHIT I WILL HOP


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 06:47 PM~11143270
> *OH  ITS  BEEN  IN THE  AIR  FEW  TIMES  IM LIKE  POPEYE  THEY TALK SHIT  I WILL  HOP
> *


like they always say pics or it never happen :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 06:47 PM~11143270
> *OH  ITS  BEEN  IN THE  AIR  FEW  TIMES  IM LIKE  POPEYE  THEY TALK SHIT  I WILL  HOP
> *


With that said .... U won't hop it ur scared.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

hey smiley u ever heard of mike from west coastin?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 21 2008, 07:50 PM~11143299
> *like they always say pics or it never happen  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN IT GO BUY CALI SWANGIN AND I MIGHT AUTOGRAPH IT FOR YOU :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 21 2008, 07:51 PM~11143309
> *With that said .... U won't hop it ur scared.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


BET :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 21 2008, 07:54 PM~11143343
> *hey smiley u ever heard of mike from west coastin?
> *


ISNT THAT THAT CAR THAT BEAT ME AT THE SUPERSHOW YES IM SCARED OF HIM :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 06:55 PM~11143357
> *DAMN IT GO BUY CALI SWANGIN  AND I  MIGHT AUTOGRAPH  IT FOR YOU  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 cali swangin how long have u had that lac


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 06:57 PM~11143371
> *ISNT  THAT  THAT  CAR  THAT BEAT  ME  AT  THE  SUPERSHOW  YES  IM SCARED OF  HIM  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 21 2008, 07:58 PM~11143380
> *:0 cali swangin how long have u had that lac
> *


GOING ON 5 YEARS


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 06:58 PM~11143390
> *GOING  ON  5 YEARS
> *


 :0 didnt know u had it on the streets that long u should convert it into a 4door and take the euro off :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Just a reminder this is the F-Ugly fest...maybeweshould take this drama bacc to our spot?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 21 2008, 08:03 PM~11143424
> *:0 didnt know u had it on the streets that long u should convert it into a 4door and take the euro off  :biggrin:
> *


OK ILL DO THAT FOR THE SUPER SHOW AFTER POPEYE BETS ME :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 07:58 PM~11143390
> *GOING  ON  5 YEARS
> *


DIFFERENT CAR EVERY YEAR :biggrin: :0


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 21 2008, 07:04 PM~11143433
> *Just a reminder this is the F-Ugly fest...maybeweshould take this drama bacc to our spot?
> *


well if u stay in here and we can talk about u then we can stay in the ugly fest


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 07:04 PM~11143434
> *OK  ILL DO  THAT  FOR THE  SUPER  SHOW  AFTER  POPEYE  BETS  ME    :biggrin:
> *


if u lose u have to buy him popeyes chicken :biggrin: and if u win he will give u the back doors to convert yours to a 4 door


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 21 2008, 08:07 PM~11143461
> *if u lose u have to buy him popeyes chicken  :biggrin: and if u win he will give u the back doors to convert yours to a 4 door
> *


OR HE CAN JUST TAKE ME TO THE CHICKEN RANCH :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 07:09 PM~11143476
> *OR  HE  CAN  JUST TAKE  ME  TO  THE  CHICKEN  RANCH  :biggrin:
> *


he said he would take u to the new one thats opening with all men :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 21 2008, 08:11 PM~11143493
> *he said he would take u to the new one thats opening with all men  :biggrin:
> *


OK WHEN WE DROP YOU OF THERE ME AND HIM WILL HEAD OUT THE THE OLD 1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 07:12 PM~11143504
> *OK  WHEN WE  DROP  YOU  OF  THERE  ME  AND  HIM WILL  HEAD  OUT  THE  THE  OLD  1  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :twak: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 21 2008, 07:13 PM~11143510
> *:0  :twak:  :angry: :biggrin:
> *


ok your not getting the back doors now :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 21 2008, 07:13 PM~11143510
> *:0  :twak:  :angry: :biggrin:
> *


cracker likes to go upstairs at ogs


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 21 2008, 07:19 PM~11143558
> *cracker likes to go upstairs at ogs
> *


yup thats where your girl pays me for my services :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 06:09 PM~11143476
> *OR  HE  CAN  JUST TAKE  ME  TO  THE  CHICKEN  RANCH  :biggrin:
> *


i know you dont know me smiley but i want to roll tooo


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=38925871








LET ME KNOW IF THIS LINK WORKS......


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Jul 21 2008, 07:24 PM~11143631
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=38925871
> 
> 
> ...


u should change the date to the 26th


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crackers63+Jul 21 2008, 07:06 PM~11143447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You walked into that one Craccer-ass craccalaca!


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 21 2008, 07:28 PM~11143674
> *:angry:
> You walked into that one Craccer-ass craccalaca!
> *


its ok my overgrown coconut :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Jul 21 2008, 07:24 PM~11143631
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=38925871
> 
> 
> ...


still don't look like a win to me... And u got clowned....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@May 21 2008, 08:25 AM~10703605
> *that old ice cream truck was muraled up to tell a story about wat happened in a nieghbor in la in the 40s or 50s not sure but dodgers stadium is sittin on top of that nieghbor now where ppl were dragged out of their homes and left homeless.
> the truck serves a purpose, not ugly. but you do have ur own opinion.
> 
> ...


X2 True story & that grill looks nice.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joey street style_@Jul 21 2008, 08:23 PM~11143622
> *i know you dont know me smiley but i want to roll tooo
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LETS ROLL


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 21 2008, 07:21 PM~11143593
> *yup thats where your girl pays me for my services  :biggrin:
> *


i sent her there so i would have time to bang ur old lady :biggrin: :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@May 21 2008, 08:25 AM~10703605
> *that old ice cream truck was muraled up to tell a story about wat happened in a nieghbor in la in the 40s or 50s not sure but dodgers stadium is sittin on top of that nieghbor now where ppl were dragged out of their homes and left homeless.
> the truck serves a purpose, not ugly. but you do have ur own opinion.
> 
> ...


X2 True story & that grill looks nice.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 21 2008, 07:33 PM~11143738
> *i sent her there so i would have time to bang ur old lady :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 21 2008, 07:33 PM~11143738
> *i sent her there so i would have time to bang ur old lady :biggrin:  :0
> *


the funny thing is your old lady pays me and u pay my girl so thanks for payin my chrome bill :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 21 2008, 07:43 PM~11143855
> *the funny thing is your old lady pays me and u pay my girl so thanks for payin my chrome bill  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ya but the money I paid ur girl with I got from ur mom.... She my best customer :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 21 2008, 07:45 PM~11143885
> *ya but the money I paid ur girl with I got from ur mom.... She my best customer :biggrin:
> *


Ouch!This IS getting UGLY...


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

HAHHAHAHAHA.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 21 2008, 07:45 PM~11143885
> *ya but the money I paid ur girl with I got from ur mom.... She my best customer :biggrin:
> *


yea she paid u to let my brother fuck u :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 21 2008, 08:14 PM~11144182
> *yea she paid u to let my brother fuck u  :biggrin:
> *


at least ur brother got bigger tits then ur girl :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 21 2008, 09:12 PM~11144643
> *at least ur brother got bigger tits then ur girl :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 07:57 PM~11144016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that his mom Ridin shotgun driving permit owned :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 21 2008, 09:12 PM~11144643
> *at least ur brother got bigger tits then ur girl :biggrin:
> *


hey u paid 4 them and r u sayin u did fuck my brother :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 21 2008, 09:14 PM~11144668
> *is that his mom Ridin shotgun driving permit owned :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: momowned..


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jul 21 2008, 09:42 PM~11144922
> *hey u paid 4 them and r u sayin i can  fuck your brother  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 22 2008, 12:24 AM~11146208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

back to the freak show..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homicide63_@May 17 2008, 11:56 PM~10679395
> *DEAR MOTHER OF GOD, THIS IS THE FUNNIEST TOPIC OF THIS WHOLE SITE HAHAHAHAHA RIGHT NOW, I WILL CONFESS I'm crying for what this dude did with that impala...i am stunned. please for the sake of lowriding..GO HANG YOURSELF!
> 
> NO NO NO NO NO!
> *



x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

OK folks be prepared this one might take the cake... git ready!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## listo R.T.B (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2008, 12:10 AM~11156276
> *OK folks be prepared this one might take the cake... git ready!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 danm never mix a mustang with a ranger
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## reginab (Jul 23, 2008)

I believe that is the ugliest thing I've ever seen. The guy who did that to his car should be shot.


_________________________________________________
Autopartswarehouse.com rocks hard.


----------



## sweetlew46 (Aug 22, 2004)

where are the jesus mub flaps :worship: :worship: :worship: :barf: 
WOW............. that car is bad looks like Walmart had a sale


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jul 22 2008, 02:39 PM~11149767
> *back to the freak show..
> 
> 
> ...



Deep down the owners of the cars got to be saying....."Damn I done messed up this car" :uh:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown:  :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: WAT R THESE DUMB ASSES THINKING!!!!!


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 22 2008, 11:09 PM~11156271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that painted duct tape on that thing


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

That looks like Duck tape . :machinegun: :werd:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2008, 02:09 AM~11156271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

*HILARIOUS!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jul 23 2008, 11:55 PM~11164073
> *That looks like Duck tape . :machinegun:  :werd:
> *


Alabama Chrome :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 06:38 PM~11143199
> *when  i come up  there  im gonna  hop  both  of  you damn  it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lets hop pitufo :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:wow: These are actually someones children :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2008, 12:21 AM~11156305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats nasty


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 23 2008, 10:43 PM~11164577
> *lets hop pitufo  :biggrin:
> *


lets do it fat boy bring sum money with you :0


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Jul 28 2008, 04:39 AM~11194780
> *
> 
> *


DAMN HILLBILLIES! :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Flintstone Regal









Feet poppin out underneath?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 8 2008, 10:24 PM~11298340
> *Flintstone Regal
> 
> 
> ...


thats so they can lock it up or lay it . full ac car no back window either :roflmao:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 9 2008, 10:10 AM~11300142
> *
> 
> 
> ...



family truckster


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2008, 01:21 AM~11156305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHUNTARO UP THE FUCKING ASS!


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 18 2008, 07:33 PM~11123885
> *damn now this shit is horrible.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2008, 01:21 AM~11156305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?! IS THAT A "SCI FI" DECAL


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)

damn ********.......


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Aug 9 2008, 04:28 PM~11302019
> *
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE A DAMN RUBIX CUBE!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Talk about some bullshit, I saw this on a site, its the Bentley H2, I could see if it was fire but its clearly not.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:uh: 

Agreed. That's stupid


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 12 2008, 10:15 AM~11322817
> *:uh:
> 
> Agreed. That's stupid
> *


x3


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Aug 9 2008, 05:25 PM~11302011
> *damn ********.......
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 02:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one won the sweepstakes 4sure!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin03 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Sep 3 2008, 07:27 PM~11511659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone shoot this cat


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
someone call mtv for pimp my ride show im not saying they would do much better but hell anything .


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I think the Kleenex Box beat the 62 :roflmao:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
somebody get that guy a can of spray starch. too many wrinkles :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

i don't have pics but there is a guy in green bay who has his battery rack held in his trunk with wood blocks in the spare tire well and 2 welds to the trunk floor...


----------



## KTOWNCADDIE (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 17 2008, 03:28 PM~10677407
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What an aweful homage to fat white chicks. At least put a nice lookin' plumper on there.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KTOWNCADDIE_@Sep 5 2008, 01:16 PM~11526226
> *What an aweful homage to fat white chicks. At least put a nice lookin' plumper on there.
> *


they were probably drunk at the time and thought she looked hot until they sobbered up
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Aug 9 2008, 02:25 PM~11302011
> *damn ********.......
> 
> *


the OG donk


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:0


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


somebody get that guy a can of spray starch. too many wrinkles :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

SOMEBODY SMOKIN OUTDOOR---- NOT INDO


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 9 2008, 04:28 PM~11302288
> *LOOKS LIKE A DAMN RUBIX CUBE!!
> *


Partridge family.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 9 2008, 05:48 PM~11302741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass kustom... I'd mob that.


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

_*SOME UGLY ASS CARS UP ON HERE....*_ :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KTOWNCADDIE_@Sep 5 2008, 10:16 AM~11526226
> *What an aweful homage to fat white chicks. At least put a nice lookin' plumper on there.
> *


what the fuck............


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY_CRAZY_@Sep 8 2008, 04:30 PM~11550995
> *SOME UGLY ASS CARS UP ON HERE.... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

this was at a carshow here yesturday
http://abstract-construct.com/images/Carshow/DSCF3179.JPG


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

Damn I cant decide which is uglier. The 62 with all the damn chrome pieces or the Caprice covered in fabric.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

look at the old school ac on the window


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 8 2008, 09:08 PM~11553220
> *this was at a carshow here yesturday
> http://abstract-construct.com/images/Carshow/DSCF3179.JPG
> *


i wanted to run into that thing


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Sep 8 2008, 09:25 PM~11554007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit... that's not ugly... just needs some paint.


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2008, 12:21 AM~11156305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


*OMG!!!* :0 i thought i seen it all


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]

theres one way to hid the rust


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

getting mighty sick of that ride already :angry:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

i wonder how many gallons of glue he had to spray his car with to get that shit to stcik everywere


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

:uh: BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


*OMG!!!* :0 i thought i seen it all
[/quote]


Holy shit!!!! this ride is a couple fuzzy ears and a tail away from being the dog van from dumb and dumber.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

That caprice has to be some kind of fire hazard.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

OHHH MAN WHY THE FUCK DIDN YA GET A PICT OF THE MORON NEXT TO THIS CAR~!!!!??? THAT WOULDA BEEN THE BESTTTTTTTT~!!!SOME ARREST THIS ASSFUCK~!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


looks like we have a winner :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jul 22 2008, 03:39 PM~11149767
> *back to the freak show..
> 
> 
> ...


That car is from around my area. Havent seen it in yeaarrrss though. There's some kinda story behind it like it was some kind of coachbuilt conversion or something. I cant really remember. Thank god they didnt catch on. haha


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

You gotta love the Family Truckster from the National Lampoon movie, Vacation.
Notice the Buick style ventiports above the rear wheel wells. This car was 
Kinda reminds me of those ugly ass suv's cruising the blvd with lambo doors open
and a million lcd monitors. Still Suckin'. When the Lincoln Navigator first came
out everyone I knew called them Family Trucksters.






























This is an actual pimp car from the early '70's that some guy restored by
buying a rust-free perfect Eldorado out of California and simply transfered
all the restored pimp items onto the rust free car. He took creative license and
added the leopard skin on the roof and continental kit. A real player would 
have added fake "gator" skin on the roof and kit. The guy who built this car 
originally was supposedly the same guy who built the cars in Superfly and Willie Dynamite. As much as low riders hate to admit, the E&G grille and fake kit started off on pimp cars of the early 70 (Is this the early days of Cadillac Pimpin'?). When I wasn't cruising Whittier Blvd back in '77, I'd be on Sunset Blvd checking out the pimp cars on the Blvd and parked in front of Pioneer Chicken.




























I honestly don't think either of these cars is ugly but some do. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Sep 15 2008, 11:08 AM~11604601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that superfly-grill, he should have kept the rest original and added some 13"s with black spokes.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 16 2008, 01:22 PM~10671919
> *holy hell ..........WTF? :0
> *


 :banghead: :barf: hno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dont know if this counts but this dude still rolls this car and stuff is flyin out the the rust holes in the side of the trunk every turn..


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jul 22 2008, 12:39 PM~11149767
> *back to the freak show..
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Rivi. :tears:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw a beat -up white one of these near L.A. today (Commerce) It had the same wheel covers. Honeycombs? I remember these things ugly as hell.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Funny how they could get 50mpgs back then and today car companies brag about 30 mpgs. I'd drive that bitch ugly or not.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 17 2008, 08:42 PM~11630989
> *I saw a beat -up white one of these near L.A. today (Commerce)  It had the same wheel covers. Honeycombs? I remember these things ugly as hell.
> 
> 
> ...


With 50MPG i'd ride that even with the fucken Puto dog in it


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 17 2008, 09:30 PM~11631582
> *With 50MPG i'd ride that even with the fucken Puto dog in it
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


eveytime i see this. the dood was in off topic defending the endless bombs on it... hahaha
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

SORRY I JUST HAD TO POST IT. THATS HOW WE ROLL IN THAT H-TOWN!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 11:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 05:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are those things under the side trim?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

also, it looks like the cruiser skirt was cut to run the regular skirts?? :0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 19 2008, 10:37 PM~11648825
> *what are those things under the side trim?
> *


hahahah i was wondering the same thing. pipe bombs??


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

he needs to pump up the tire too. fools riding on white


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 19 2008, 08:37 PM~11648825
> *what are those things under the side trim?
> *


 :dunno: Nunchucks?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 17 2008, 02:34 PM~11626610
> *dont know if this counts but this dude still rolls this car and stuff is flyin out the the rust holes in the side of the trunk every turn..
> 
> 
> ...


i need a tetinis shot just from looking at that bitch


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

HERE'S A UPCOMING (SLAB PICNIC SHOW)! STAY TUNED TO LAUGH! :yes: :no: :scrutinize: :loco: :rofl: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Sep 22 2008, 06:59 PM~11669190
> *HERE'S A UPCOMING (SLAB PICNIC SHOW)! STAY TUNED TO LAUGH!  :yes:  :no:  :scrutinize:  :loco:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> *


HERE'S THE LINK FOR THE UGLY SLAB STYLE!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11669111


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@May 17 2008, 07:36 AM~10676141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is this


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 17 2008, 01:28 PM~10677407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x130000


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Sep 19 2008, 08:37 PM~11648825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To answer your ?? those are road flares :biggrin: and as far as the skirt goes homeboy wanted the cruiser to have the same bottom of the OG skirt so he grafted them into the cruiser!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: Dont forget about the custom slider windows in the back. oh and the .62 glued under the continental kit on the truck and the......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dude lives in the town after mine and has way to much time on his hands


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 23 2008, 04:59 PM~11678666
> *To answer your ?? those are road flares :biggrin: and as far as the skirt goes homeboy wanted the cruiser to have the same bottom of the OG skirt so he grafted them into the cruiser!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: Dont forget about the custom slider windows in the back. oh and the .62 glued under the continental kit on the truck and the......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dude lives in the town after mine and has way to much time on his hands
> *


Just when you thought he could do no more hno:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 20 2008, 03:36 PM~11652006
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats sad about this is that sombody put time and money into this


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

doncamaro
:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 23 2008, 12:48 PM~10721277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh heeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :angry:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 19 2008, 07:37 PM~11649263
> *:dunno:  Nunchucks?
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

a blazer and a vette should not marry


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 23 2008, 06:20 PM~11678819
> *Just when you thought he could do no more  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Sep 23 2008, 05:22 PM~11678843
> *whats sad about this is that sombody put time and money into this
> *


I think that pretty much sums up this entire topic!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

factory FUGLY :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Sep 23 2008, 06:22 PM~11678843
> *whats sad about this is that sombody put time and money into this
> *


Everybody put time and money. :uh:


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 24 2008, 10:11 AM~11685613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd mob... What model is that?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heavensdevil_@Sep 27 2008, 08:26 PM~11716780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that, carpet?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 28 2008, 01:21 AM~11718685
> *I'd mob...  What model is that?
> *


69 gp i think?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 19 2008, 08:38 PM~11648830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there turn signals he got lights off his fenders pointing down on his front tires too


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 19 2008, 08:47 PM~11648907
> *he needs to pump up the tire too. fools riding on white
> *


 :nono: no sir optical illusion!!!! those are a set of 13in stock wheels custom made to fit bolt pattern. those are 15in Port-a-walls they use for bombs..Olds got good imagination but i think he overdoing sometimes :uh:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Oct 5 2008, 12:17 PM~11783077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: GOOG GOD! :uh: :barf:


----------



## photoshop poser (Jan 12, 2003)

the cop cruiser has 6 side mirrors :roflmao: i dont even know what half of the mystery shit is on those "cop" cars, honestly some of these people need to be steralized


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heavensdevil_@Sep 27 2008, 08:26 PM~11716780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I THINK THAT VELOUR MATERIAL! WHATEVER IT'S STILL :barf: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 28 2008, 02:21 AM~11718685
> *I'd mob...  What model is that?
> *


PONTIAC GRAND PRIX.  BUT WE'VE SEEN WAS WORSE. LOOK AT THE 70's OLDSMOBILE MODELS! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by photoshop poser_@Oct 6 2008, 12:23 AM~11784482
> *the cop cruiser has 6 side mirrors :roflmao:  i dont even know what half of the mystery shit is on those "cop" cars,  honestly some of these people need to be steralized
> *


i dont know either but to some people over here it seems neccesary to have as much fuckin bullshit possible on their cars like all those emblems, american and rebel flags, or all kinds of native american stuff (while they're NOT!) to express theyre all that american :uh: 

but you know i mentally feed on those people too :roflmao:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Sep 23 2008, 08:13 PM~11679380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats wrong with that car? id roll it


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heavensdevil_@Sep 27 2008, 07:26 PM~11716780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a mobile miniature golf course, :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Oct 5 2008, 12:17 PM~11783077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Caught that mofo ridin' durty


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## KTOWNCADDIE (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heavensdevil_@Sep 27 2008, 09:26 PM~11716780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not really the right way to cover up a bad paint job. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2008, 12:10 AM~11156276
> *OK folks be prepared this one might take the cake... git ready!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that hahahaha


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Jul 21 2008, 10:24 PM~11143631
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=38925871
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

GOT A BUCKET FO YO AZZ!!


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

thank god its for sale any one got the number :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 14 2008, 05:21 PM~11861042
> *
> 
> 
> ...




theres no second "E" in DEPOSIT...


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

what happened to the white ford expedition with like 8 non-matching square subs and all diff components that this was funny


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

money in the headlight WTF


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^^^that's just fucked up...tacky ass car


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

wat does this indicate that these are his fav type of pads or wat?????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^that was a photoshop i think :dunno:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

idk heres a fiat LOL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

saw this in the parking lot of a junkyard . i think da owner was buying shit 4 it. 

:barf: :barf:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 14 2008, 03:18 PM~11861008
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where did u find this car renaul?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 17 2008, 09:25 PM~11897973
> *saw this in the parking lot of a junkyard . i think da owner was buying shit 4 it.
> 
> :barf:  :barf:
> ...



haha always some krazy shit at u pick it...


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 17 2008, 06:25 PM~11897973
> *saw this in the parking lot of a junkyard . i think da owner was buying shit 4 it.
> 
> :barf:  :barf:
> ...


Thats just wrong :barf:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 17 2008, 06:59 PM~11898278
> *haha always some krazy shit at u pick it...
> *


n u know this maaaan!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 20 2008, 12:36 PM~11652006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 24 2008, 10:11 AM~11685613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fukn coo as hell. year make n model? :cheesy:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

OK WHICH ONE OF YOU FOOKERS HAS BID!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...emZ150306267848


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 23 2008, 11:40 PM~11959402
> *fukn coo as hell. year make n model? :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: 69 GRAND PRIX U FAT BASTARDO


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 17 2008, 05:58 PM~11897705
> *idk heres a fiat LOL
> 
> 
> ...


  nawtalkinbaaaat


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2008, 12:08 AM~11156264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wtf is that


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 09:48 AM~10829585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that delta is nice as hell


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 850-King+Oct 30 2008, 03:07 PM~12017797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: HOW THE FUCK U SQUEEZE OUT OF THE OFF TOPIC DOORWAY??? GET BACK IN THERE FUCKER... :twak:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 20 2008, 03:36 PM~11652006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf kinda monstrosity is that :uh:


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 30 2008, 03:12 PM~12017849
> *:uh: HOW THE FUCK U SQUEEZE OUT OF THE OFF TOPIC DOORWAY??? GET BACK IN THERE FUCKER... :twak:
> *


 :guns: :guns: 
nah


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 2 2008, 07:32 PM~12041407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 2 2008, 06:32 PM~12041407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

damn this fucking car is fucking ugly.. them doors gotts to go!!! funny how tintos mess up a good ol chevy.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...emZ150306267848


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 18 2008, 09:49 PM~10684329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's a craig fraiser stencil!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 2 2008, 09:48 PM~12042139
> *How much?
> *


$650!!!


















































$6 for the cardboard!! $.50 for the car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 2 2008, 09:32 PM~12041407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That bitch is clean!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Nov 3 2008, 01:16 PM~12046846
> *:0 That bitch is clean!!
> *


its for sale!! u interested!!


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 2 2008, 06:48 PM~12042139
> *How much?
> *


SHIPPED :0 90022


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/Overview-c849...61-DeVille.html


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i saw a black f150 painted with crayola glitter by homestead. i'll try to get apic. that shit was nasty


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

pretty ugly I think..my Cutty driver door currently :thumbsdown: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

WTF? I guess this is the new meaning to the term Low Rider


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Nov 5 2008, 10:30 AM~12068539
> *WTF? I guess this is the new meaning to the term Low Rider
> 
> 
> ...


i think that thing is sick as fuck, he spent over 225,000 on it. just to rep his club, severed ties.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Nov 5 2008, 08:30 AM~12068539
> *WTF? I guess this is the new meaning to the term Low Rider
> 
> 
> ...


you need to see this inperson,and you will get a whole diffrent piont of view on that truck,


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Nov 5 2008, 10:30 AM~12068539
> *WTF? I guess this is the new meaning to the term Low Rider
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously have no idea of the amount of fabrication that went into that rig. Just because it's low doesn't mean he built a "lowrider". Game recognize game, even though I wouldn't build one doesn't mean it wasn't done A-1.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

whats it got for a motor/ trans? does he drive it?, obviously on that low of a profile tire you couldnt tow much, id use it to tow a matching car and trailer! rigs arent cheap to do.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

also that would be cool if it had a corresponding cut sleeper cab, with a jacuzzi in it! because shit, that truck could haul a tub of water shit, it could hall 1000 of those at once lol...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 3 2008, 12:15 PM~12046833
> *$650!!!
> $6 for the cardboard!! $.50 for the car!!! :biggrin:
> *


Daaaam! just over my budget! you take trades?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh and maybe extend the shifter out above the window. might have to put a string on the splitter lol...


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT any more ugly ass rides


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 11:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Nov 5 2008, 10:30 AM~12068539
> *WTF? I guess this is the new meaning to the term Low Rider
> 
> 
> ...


i think that looks clean as fuck actually.. i know many people who hate on that will never have the $$ to build something like that newayz. its something different and i give it 2 thumbs up 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I've seen the white gorilla pic so many times now but I still can't help but laugh every time. :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 6 2008, 05:58 PM~12082696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that truck's clean in my book.. :biggrin: to whoever decided to post it on this forum :uh: lets see wha u drive :biggrin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^TIGHT!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 6 2008, 03:58 PM~12082696
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that thing is sick lotta chrome 

CHROME IS GOOD
GOOD IS CHROME


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2008, 02:31 PM~12180862
> *that truck's clean in my book..  :biggrin:  to whoever decided to post it on this forum  :uh:  lets see wha u drive  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :angry: :angry: 

that truk is looks good


----------



## raffylong (Nov 8, 2008)

The brown classic car is not ugly, it looks so clean and neat. I dont like the hood painted with a FAT GIRL.. so UGLLLLY! LOL. 

















_______________________________
<a href=\'http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/shop_brands/phoenix_usa.html\' target=\'_blank\'>Phoenix USA</a> for US!


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

that is a bad mother trucker.....lol


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 17 2008, 07:25 PM~11897973
> *saw this in the parking lot of a junkyard . i think da owner was buying shit 4 it.
> 
> :barf:  :barf:
> ...


NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :angry: :angry:


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 17 2008, 08:56 PM~12186105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

NOT UGLY :angry: 


> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 17 2008, 10:56 PM~12186105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 6 2008, 03:58 PM~12082696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this truck is BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 OWE SNAPPPP THAT REAR END LOOKS CARAZAYYY


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 16 2008, 06:16 PM~12445301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 16 2008, 09:49 PM~12446506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thisone is better off in this thread.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 16 2008, 03:03 PM~12446633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: R.I.P 59 :angel: :angel:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 16 2008, 02:49 PM~12446506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

THE BOATMOBILE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

PONTIAC AZTEC :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 16 2008, 02:03 PM~12446633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 16 2008, 04:02 PM~12447222
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*WTF!!!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 16 2008, 01:03 PM~12446633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 16 2008, 02:03 PM~12446633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: For some reason, this thing reminds me of the bus from the movie "Dumb and Dumberer". :roflmao:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 17 2008, 09:26 AM~12453035
> *:roflmao: For some reason, this thing reminds me of the bus from the movie "Dumb and Dumberer". :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Agree.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 16 2008, 02:49 PM~12446506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FOOL [email protected]#KED THIS RAG TOP UP! :uh: :0 :angry: :0 :barf:


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Nov 17 2008, 05:50 PM~12184556
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:dunno:


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Oct 30 2008, 02:16 PM~12017899
> *:guns:  :guns:
> nah
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

So this is were the queen hides! :cheesy:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 07:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


are those pesos on the trunk next to the donkey show...... :0


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 17 2008, 10:56 PM~12186105
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 right-click save :biggrin:


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Sep 23 2008, 06:18 PM~11680235
> *doncamaro
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> ...


WTF! What a waist. :uh:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 24 2008, 03:41 AM~11683418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Waste of a good Blazer.


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


what the fuck is the duster for...?


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


what the fuck is the duster for...?
 
[/quote]
 :barf: :nosad:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


what the fuck is the duster for...?
 
[/quote]
DROP TOP FOUR DOOR


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 14 2008, 08:28 PM~11863033
> *theres no second "E" in DEPOSIT...
> *


i didnt even catch that at first ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 17 2008, 07:58 PM~11897705
> *idk heres a fiat LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Gangsta


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 17 2008, 03:26 AM~12453035
> *:roflmao: For some reason, this thing reminds me of the bus from the movie "Dumb and Dumberer". :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


what the fuck is the duster for...?
 
[/quote]
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## lilchulo64 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 02:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WAT THE HELL NOW THAT IS JUST A WASTE OF MONEY


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Nov 17 2008, 06:50 PM~12184556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuck is that :0


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 16 2008, 06:05 PM~12447254
> *PONTIAC AZTEC  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


i had one of these im sorry


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^^ Wow flea market set up.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

This one is ugly as fucking hell!!!! :uh: the rear wheels don't even line up with the wheel wells :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 11 2009, 07:42 AM~12668640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 20 2008, 04:28 PM~12484516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:|


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


what the fuck is the duster for...?
 
[/quote]
To dust dem hataz off one by one LOL.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 20 2008, 03:28 PM~12484516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 11 2009, 06:42 AM~12668640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x10000000000 :twak:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 10 2009, 03:28 PM~12662653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nono: :nono: hno: hno: hno: :loco:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jan 11 2009, 03:32 PM~12671374
> *:uh:  :nono:  :nono:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :loco:
> *


Aparently this guy paid for that install :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


what the fuck is the duster for...?
 
[/quote]
i think he realy wanted to do a ugly car


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

nevermind :uh:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 11 2009, 06:57 PM~12671939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 10 2009, 12:28 PM~12662653
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what the fuck is that guy trying to kill him self


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2008, 12:10 AM~11156276
> *OK folks be prepared this one might take the cake... git ready!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i helped this one out a while back on ms paint


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 16 2008, 02:11 PM~10671839
> *THIS IS UGLY  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


the place in jacksonville,fl that did that roadmaster did my lowrider. they do it all


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

Dubs and above 123» 977
20's 22's 24's 26's


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jan 11 2009, 05:18 PM~12672539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jan 10 2009, 12:30 PM~12661942
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats not so bad. just needs flame throwers :dunno:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

[http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r318/INTHABLOOD/1507931657_c363a71937.jpg[/img]
[/quote] THAT CAT GOT VISION!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> 2 KEEP IT REAL I LIKE IT LOL KINDA GANGSTA! LOOSE THE PIPES 13X7 ZEENS 5:20'S FRONT & BACK, WOULD LOOK NICE LAID ON THE GROUND PANCAKED!!!!!!! DONT FORGET THE RABBIT EARS


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> > 2 KEEP IT REAL I LIKE IT LOL KINDA GANGSTA! LOOSE THE PIPES 13X7 ZEENS 5:20'S FRONT & BACK, WOULD LOOK NICE LAID ON THE GROUND PANCAKED!!!!!!! DONT FORGET THE RABBIT EARS
> 
> 
> BOOTY KIT,NOW THAT MAKES IT 2x's GANGSTA :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

IS THAT A SHELBY MUSTANG. AT THE END?


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 14 2008, 03:18 PM~11861008
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

what the hell's with the change in the headlights? i bet there's quarters and shit in the cd player too.........wanna make a statement with a loaf like that, i'd do exactly what he did, just opposite........... then crush it.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Jan 12 2009, 11:35 AM~12679671
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> what the hell's with the change in the headlights? i bet there's quarters and shit in the cd player too.........wanna make a statement with a loaf like that, i'd do exactly what he did, just opposite........... then crush it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Renaul+Oct 14 2008, 02:18 PM~11861008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some A+ fab work. Are there any links for this truck? Id like to know more about it.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 11 2009, 04:57 PM~12671939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Holy Shit ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

I CAN KEEP GOING BUT IT WOULD BE UNFAIR TO THE DUBS AND ABOVE FEST.... 


:biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

I Want It ! uffin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

" Doin It My Way Car Club " In Diss Bitch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You ****** Stole Tha Show On Lay It Low !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn " Doin It My Way Car Club " Reppin Hard !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

[/quote]

Damn Where You Guys Find So Many Photo's Of Doin It My Way Car Club ? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 21 2008, 10:55 AM~10703144
> *serious? i like it!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

[/quote]

If Im Wrong Bro My Bad . Aint This Tha Boss Off MySpace Wip With Vegas Back Ground ?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

[/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 13 2009, 12:08 AM~12688649
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

i believe this car fits in here


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

>


If Im Wrong Bro My Bad . Aint This Tha Boss Off MySpace Wip With Vegas Back Ground ?
[/quote]

YA DATS DA BOSSES RIDE HES PRETTY KU GENTE


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

These two are deadly :0 
sorry if it's a repost


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!! what a waste of a 5.0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Nothing like doing some reinforcing :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Some more of the infamous gorilla monte :0


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

What I don't get is why he didn't just paint the whole car black or even just the bumper too......to get rid of those brutal 20 dollar bills


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@Jan 14 2009, 12:45 AM~12694273
> *What I don't get is why he didn't just paint the whole car black or even just the bumper too......to get rid of those brutal 20 dollar bills
> *


Yeah they should have waited til they had enough $ to paint the whole car, the trunk wasnt that awful...or?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

>


If Im Wrong Bro My Bad . Aint This Tha Boss Off MySpace Wip With Vegas Back Ground ?
[/quote]
:yes: :yes:


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@May 19 2008, 09:41 PM~10690573
> *wonder what's under the blanket? :scrutinize:
> *


his family hiding in shame


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

never again will i enter this topic :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 13 2009, 12:15 AM~12688722
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wat the fock :uh: go home get a gun and end it even jesus hates hondas but this should just catch on fire :nosad: 

hope his transmisson falls out and he cracks his car in half 3 wheelin in a civic


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 02:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IN THE MOTHER FUCK. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:   :guns: :guns: :guns: :rant: :rant: SMOKED OUT FUCKER.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 13 2009, 09:54 PM~12696054
> *wat the fock :uh:  go home get a gun and end it even jesus hates hondas but this should just catch on fire :nosad:
> 
> hope his transmisson falls out and he cracks his car in half 3 wheelin in a civic
> *


he sold that car and it no longer has juice


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@Jan 13 2009, 11:10 AM~12690900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: maybe not your style but don't hate


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 12 2009, 11:10 PM~12688660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that Caprice says KumHo


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

That ***** Spice It Up Holy Shit ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 13 2009, 10:13 AM~12689782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro Your Awesome ! My Fuckin Side Hurts When You Think That Shit Couldnt Get Any MOre Fucked Up You Change The Game On My Ass !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 13 2009, 10:49 PM~12697500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

>


Damn Where You Guys Find So Many Photo's Of Doin It My Way Car Club ? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
you know the deal with me *****!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

funnie shit :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 14 2009, 05:40 PM~12705834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 14 2009, 10:02 PM~12706134
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 14 2009, 08:40 PM~12705834
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bowtie? :0


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 13 2009, 10:52 PM~12697549
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 14 2009, 06:40 PM~12705834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS A LE CABRIOL-EGG THERE RARE  :0 *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 14 2009, 07:36 PM~12707344
> *THATS A LE CABRIOL-EGG THERE RARE   :0
> *


project rare?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 16 2008, 11:16 AM~12445301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 13 2009, 09:45 PM~12697437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck is that


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 16 2009, 05:18 PM~12725972
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funniest topic


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 13 2009, 01:15 PM~12692899
> *Nothing like doing some reinforcing :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck?


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 11 2009, 06:42 AM~12668640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit is that lac still on the original frame and then its sittin on a chevy truck frame???? :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

check this site out www.barryboys.co.uk they have some real beauties on there like these for example 








range rover sport hmm








mazda rx7








ford mondeo/taurus 








nice civic 
















errrm nissan 350z interbreed with a rolls royce hmmmm nice lol


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

the mazda and the last 2 pix are ok.. not my style but they dont look that bad


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:|


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 17 2009, 10:30 AM~12731574
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niiiiiiiiice


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Jan 17 2009, 12:28 AM~12730453
> *the mazda and the last 2 pix are ok.. not my style but they dont look that bad
> *


supposedly the nissan thing was built for the sultan of brunei and cost $1,000,000 to build fuk that shit


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@Jan 13 2009, 11:10 AM~12690900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That is U G L Y!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 17 2009, 08:50 AM~12731662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 17 2009, 11:23 AM~12732623
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


ALMOST LOOK LIKE SHOPPING CARTS :roflmao:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

We have a winner!!!!!!!! UGLIEST of them all!!!!


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 17 2009, 08:13 PM~12735340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just when i thought a camaro couldnt get any uglier :uh: he prob thinks its the shit 2 :angry:


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 17 2009, 08:21 PM~12735400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck r these retards thinkin :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 17 2009, 05:21 PM~12735400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x100000000


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 09:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...



WTF???......this has to be the funniest shit I have ever seen..... :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

OMFG THIS THREAD IS SO HARD TO LOOK AT!!!! My stomach hurts now...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@Jan 13 2009, 10:10 AM~12690900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 agreed, some cars here are funny, but this ones are fucking ugly :uh:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

one more...


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 17 2009, 09:45 PM~12737120
> *one more...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 17 2009, 06:21 PM~12735400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 17 2009, 09:45 PM~12737120
> *one more...
> 
> 
> ...


No mames ????????...........are they f---ing serious :loco:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Sep 8 2008, 08:25 PM~11554007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just needs sum Paint. Back in the days, We use to cruz Bugs, There was like two car clubs in the San Fernando Valley that was nothing but VW's in the 90's,


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 18 2009, 12:45 AM~12737120
> *one more...
> 
> 
> ...


lmaoooooo i wonder if they pass out free happy meals wen they ride out :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 17 2009, 06:21 PM~12735400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :barf:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

The Funny Part I Seen This ***** In Person And He Thinks That Fuckin Shit Is The Bomb :nono: :barf: !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> what the fuck is that
> Thatz Fuckin Cubans In Miami Luv Doin Shit Like That Dont Make Me Call Out Car Club Names :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


wheres this car from?


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

i feel bad for the poor lil kid who has to get strapped into this eyesore








check out the sweet louvers 








and awesome sun visor








:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Jul 19 2008, 05:28 AM~11126323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

That's it! This one took the cake.  Cars like that should be seized and impounded.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 18 2009, 10:56 AM~12739872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLOWN CARS FOR FREAKN CLOWNS!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 18 2009, 12:29 AM~12738157
> *lmaoooooo i wonder if they pass out free happy meals wen they ride out  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jan 18 2009, 01:49 PM~12740222
> *no
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

I'd roll this bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 18 2009, 02:23 PM~12740428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car needs to junk and crushed


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 18 2009, 12:23 PM~12740428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The thing that had me laughin the most about this one is of course the ride, but the dude holding the doll. Like its an accessory to the car or something.WTF?


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 18 2009, 03:16 PM~12741529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 18 2009, 02:48 PM~12741728
> *The thing that had me laughin the most about this one is of course the ride, but the dude holding the doll.  Like its an accessory to the car or something.WTF?
> *


x2


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 18 2009, 06:17 PM~12741871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 18 2009, 12:56 PM~12739872
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOK where the back tire has fucked up the fender well.. :barf:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

this guy may have that impala beat...


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

WTF IS THIS GUYS!!!!!!!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:tears:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 19 2009, 12:09 AM~12746113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 19 2009, 02:09 AM~12746113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rnrcustoms (Feb 20, 2008)

1972 TOYOTA PU "LA OTTRA" :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 18 2009, 06:51 PM~12743367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A calvacade of WTF


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@Jan 18 2009, 12:06 PM~12739928
> *wheres this car from?
> *



Canada i think


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 18 2009, 12:56 PM~12739872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats with putting company logos on your car like nascar does??


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 18 2009, 06:51 PM~12743367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 18 2009, 10:29 PM~12744522
> *this guy may have that impala beat...
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to find pics of this car cuz it was at a local car show here in Winnipeg last summer and i immediately thought of this thread. :uh: 

dekay on here says its from Saskatoon and the guy bought it like that cuz all those accesories were rare factory options and knows its FUGLY but doesn't care cuz its rare!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

THE ENTIRE donk THREAD NEEDS TO BE PLACED HERE :thumbsdown:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Are they getten paid for riding around in this shit?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 17 2009, 09:50 AM~12731662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 23 2009, 11:01 PM~12797808
> *Are they getten paid for riding around in this shit?
> 
> 
> ...


that cars interior must have orange handprints everywhere :uh:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 18 2009, 02:29 AM~12738157
> *lmaoooooo i wonder if they pass out free happy meals wen they ride out  :biggrin:
> *


makin it rain with cheeseburgers


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 23 2009, 09:01 PM~12797808
> *Are they getten paid for riding around in this shit?
> 
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf: WTF!!!!!!!!!NO COMMENT..........


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i love this topic. basically everything totally heinous in here is the 20's and up topic....with a couple exceptions. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 18 2009, 10:29 PM~12745187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


????????????whats goin on here? if its photoshop, its a damn good job....but i dont get it.


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 18 2009, 03:17 PM~12741871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? and whats up with the rims not matching? :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 23 2009, 09:07 PM~12797845
> *that cars interior must have orange handprints everywhere :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Jan 23 2009, 10:04 PM~12798313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He gets paid to try those rims out. they only make 1 or 2 at a time.. I think it's called garfeild.. White boy . the only one I know that does get payed for that shit..First to have all the biggest rims when they come out..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 18 2009, 04:17 PM~12741871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL SAY, IF SOMEONE HELD ME AT GUN POINT AND MADE ME ROLL A FAGITY CAR LIKE THESE, I WOULD ROLL ON THOSE CLEAR JOINTS.











NAW,ACTUALLY, ID JUST GET SHOT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0 A Lonk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 23 2009, 10:32 PM~12798534
> *:0 A Lonk!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


man, those dance moves are pretty tech. :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 23 2009, 11:32 PM~12798534
> *:0 A Lonk!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hahah......that is pretty crazy tho.....hoppin on 28's and 3 wheelin


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1DOPE PO_@Jan 23 2009, 09:55 PM~12797764
> *THE ENTIRE donk THREAD NEEDS TO BE PLACED HERE :thumbsdown:
> *


X1000000000000000000


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 17 2009, 08:50 AM~12731662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Horrible


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 23 2009, 08:07 PM~12797845
> *that cars interior must have orange handprints everywhere :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 24 2009, 12:25 AM~12798478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


at least he knows how to put them tires outta there misery


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

THIS MAKES 10 EXTRA HORSEPOWER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 24 2009, 07:41 PM~12805499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I've seen it all.......... then I see this. :ugh: :ugh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 24 2009, 08:41 PM~12805499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

He shoulda used the BBQ Flavor, I hear its like Nitrous!!!!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 24 2009, 10:09 PM~12806219
> *He shoulda used the BBQ Flavor, I hear its like Nitrous!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

ANOTHER REASON Y I HATE IMPORTS


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 25 2009, 12:50 AM~12807197
> *ANOTHER REASON Y I HATE IMPORTS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 24 2009, 08:41 PM~12805499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz a real pic too. I saw the dude make that shit on a truck sight I was on...He painted it and called it a day. that was done when those cans where really tuff.. I got to find his PVC intake too. Purple pipe glue and shit all over it..

:biggrin:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 24 2009, 08:41 PM~12805499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESTILO A LA MEXICANA... THIS LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING MY DAD WOULD DO, ASWELL AS USE COKE AS ARMORALL ON THE TIRES...


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1DOPE PO_@Jan 25 2009, 12:29 PM~12809241
> *ESTILO A LA MEXICANA... THIS LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING MY DAD WOULD DO, ASWELL AS USE COKE AS ARMORALL ON THE TIRES...
> *


SIMON QUE SI :roflmao: :roflmao: MY POPS WAS PAISAFIED LIKE THAT @ TIMES.......JAJAJAJAJAJAJA :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 24 2009, 11:50 PM~12807197
> *ANOTHER REASON Y I HATE IMPORTS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Jan 25 2009, 04:07 PM~12809818
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ready for waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Jan 25 2009, 02:07 PM~12809818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT,4 A MINUTE I THOUGHT THAT WAS A PICTURE OF TREE'S & THE SIDE OF THE ROAD.DIDNT QUITE SEE THE CAR.DAMN CAMO WORKS PRETTY GOOD :roflmao:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Jan 25 2009, 02:07 PM~12809818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GUESS HE'S ON STEALTH MODE 24/7.SHIT,KNIGHT RIDER DOES'NT EVEN HAVE THIS OPTION :biggrin: 




A PERFECT CAR TO DO A DRIVE-BY IN.THEY WONT EVEN SEE UR ASS COMMIN :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Jan 25 2009, 01:07 PM~12809818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Jan 25 2009, 01:07 PM~12809818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ATTEMPT TO CAMO THE TOP SO IT LOOKS LIKE A CONVERTABLE?


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@Jan 25 2009, 03:38 PM~12810412
> *ATTEMPT TO CAMO THE TOP SO IT LOOKS LIKE A CONVERTABLE?
> *


I'LL TELL U WHAT THOUGH,ITS STILL A BETTER MOD THAN THIS














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 25 2009, 02:41 PM~12810425
> *I'LL TELL U WHAT THOUGH,ITS STILL A BETTER MOD THAN THIS
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the grille emblem. :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 25 2009, 03:50 PM~12810487
> *Look at the grille emblem.  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE PROLLY RELATED 2 POPEYE.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 24 2009, 09:22 AM~12800997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 25 2009, 04:05 PM~12810604
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOL!!! NOW THATS FUCKIN GANGSTA RIGHT THER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

THE BEST COLLISION REPAIR EVERRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 25 2009, 03:18 PM~12810687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 25 2009, 04:18 PM~12810687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RUFFLE CAR


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 25 2009, 06:18 PM~12812076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


? How is this ugly :loco:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 25 2009, 07:48 PM~12812404
> *? How is this ugly :loco:
> *


kuz it b dun 2 deff. str8 up hella playd out yo


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 25 2009, 07:48 PM~12812404
> *? How is this ugly :loco:
> *


shit, makes me wanna barf!












:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 25 2009, 02:54 PM~12810519
> *HE PROLLY RELATED 2 POPEYE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 25 2009, 07:52 PM~12812447
> *kuz it b dun 2 deff. str8 up hella playd out yo
> *


i cant argue wiff that english! the man knows his shit! :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 25 2009, 07:54 PM~12812471
> *i cant argue wiff that english! the man knows his shit! :rofl:
> *


way2 rekognize reel tok. 1luv


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 25 2009, 08:01 PM~12812549
> *way2 rekognize reel tok. 1luv
> *


now that i just cant even begin to understand... :cheesy: but on the sunnier side of things, im finna make a boo boo righ quick.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

10 Members: JESUS H. CHRIST, DOUBLE D 88, Mikes1963ragtop, rollin 72 monte, lowriderricky, vert65, goose, cadillacking602, Gorilla Bob, STR8RIDA


butt out! gosh!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 25 2009, 08:09 PM~12812674
> *now that i just cant even begin to understand... :cheesy:  but on the sunnier side of things, im finna make a boo boo righ quick.
> *


u dun cutted ur arm yo?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 25 2009, 08:40 PM~12813095
> *u dun cutted ur arm yo?
> *


naw. i jus drowned a big'ol batch of mud babies. r.i.p. little guys :angel:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Jan 25 2009, 05:07 PM~12809818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Damn thought that shit was a vert for a min could'nt see the top


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 25 2009, 08:44 PM~12813151
> *:wow: Damn thought that shit was a vert for a min could'nt see the top
> *


yeah. he should'a cammo'd the hole thing so none of would hafta witness this piece of dook.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 24 2009, 08:22 AM~12800997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn butterfles LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Is This ***** Serious ? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

He shoulda used the BBQ Flavor, I hear its like Nitrous!!!!


:worship: :worship: :worship: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 24 2009, 01:32 AM~12798534
> *:0 A Lonk!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 That Mutha Fuckha Str8 Clownin Hahaha I Luv It !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

I Tell ****** Sell They Shit Dont Smoke It This Is Why People !!!!


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 26 2009, 07:29 PM~12823174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUGLY!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 26 2009, 08:21 PM~12823058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fool even tought he was the shit, fuckin retarted ass donk saturn :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 26 2009, 08:29 PM~12823174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HANG THE OWNER OF THIS 1.THEN FEED HIS BODY TO ALLIGATORS :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 25 2009, 04:18 PM~12810687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 26 2009, 08:29 PM~12823174
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: :tears:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Imports sound like fuckin goats when they take off :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** from swift stylez car club got piss when i said that shit sunday at the car show :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats a fuckin joke :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Dom reppin hard doin it my way car club with his custom limited vert :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 23 2009, 10:01 PM~12797808
> *Are they getten paid for riding around in this shit?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 28 2009, 02:28 AM~12834545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 25 2009, 07:18 PM~12812076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see your car ass fuck.


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 25 2009, 07:52 PM~12812447
> *kuz it b dun 2 deff. str8 up hella playd out yo
> *


This is what happens when your parents are cousins. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 28 2009, 06:48 AM~12835090
> *This is what happens when your parents are cousins.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 26 2009, 08:23 PM~12823088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i used a coke can to cover up a hole on my header gotta do what u gatta do


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rnrcustoms_@Jan 22 2009, 12:33 AM~12779209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U PAINTED IT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 28 2009, 07:28 PM~12842821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What a waste of a 59.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 26 2009, 08:29 PM~12823174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

whats wrong with sum of these people :angry:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 29 2009, 04:55 PM~12843184
> *What a waste of a 59.
> *


X2


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 26 2009, 11:29 PM~12823174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


atleast it's just a 4 door. check the plate, dude thinks he's rollin a 63.


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 26 2009, 08:29 PM~12823174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD BUY for some one in need of a parts car, fix your 64 and get lift parts for your truck in one buy


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 24 2009, 09:22 AM~12800997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 28 2009, 09:28 PM~12842821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 28 2009, 07:48 AM~12835090
> *This is what happens when your parents are cousins.  :biggrin:
> *


:burn:


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 27 2009, 12:26 AM~12823126
> *That Mutha Fuckha Str8 Clownin Hahaha I Luv It !
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
woow...that shit was wild....3 wheeln a donk..wonder what they gonna do next..


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 29 2009, 08:38 PM~12854882
> *
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
Whats this one doin up in here?


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 18 2009, 06:39 PM~12741351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 16 2008, 03:16 PM~12445301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit...i'd drive that ...what you now bout that covertable frieghtliner!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rnrcustoms_@Jan 22 2009, 02:33 AM~12779209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey G~MoneyCustoms What Does Your Pic Say Bout Latitlow Was Dat on Da News?


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rnrcustoms_@Jan 21 2009, 11:33 PM~12779209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

I feel so bad for all these poor vehicles!

It's not the vehicles fault! It's the owners! 

Poor Poor vehicles


----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 29 2009, 09:38 PM~12854882
> *
> *


what??? theres nothing wrong with this ride.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 29 2009, 11:08 AM~12847312
> *atleast it's just a 4 door. check the plate, dude thinks he's rollin a 63.
> *



its not even a hard top, its a sedan...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jan 30 2009, 12:05 AM~12855220
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> Whats this one doin up in here?
> *



its leaking fluid...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texano85_@Jan 30 2009, 02:54 AM~12856568
> *what??? theres nothing wrong with this ride.
> *



its leaking something


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 29 2009, 09:40 PM~12854895
> *:burn:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 29 2009, 09:38 PM~12854882
> *
> *


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

Some $hit ass ridez from Poland :biggrin: 

really hot beemer  


wtf cum-arrow :biggrin: 


and that wtf bagged pt cruiser :cheesy: 



and proffesional air-kit installation :uh: 


if any1 want that PT it's for sale. sth about 5000$$ only :rotfl: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78+Jan 29 2009, 10:36 PM~12855609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: nobody evn noticd ur posts :rofl:
poor hardluk


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 31 2009, 12:54 AM~12865303
> *:yessad:
> bettr look agen
> look a lil closr nooblet
> ...


if it's leaking shit doesn't make it fit into the UGLY AS HELL catagory - just makes it fucked up is all not ugly :buttkick:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jan 31 2009, 10:43 AM~12866726
> *if it's leaking shit doesn't make it fit into the UGLY AS HELL catagory - just makes it fucked up is all not ugly  :buttkick:
> *


chek da subcatagory noob. 
uglyest, wakest, *embarrasin*.
dat pic fits rite in hurrrr :nicoderm:


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 31 2009, 10:43 AM~12867133
> *chek da subcatagory noob.
> uglyest, wakest, embarrasin.
> dat pic fits rite in hurrrr :nicoderm:
> *


when i read that shit I take a dif way as in embarrasing for how it looks fool


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 28 2009, 10:28 PM~12842821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 29 2009, 10:38 PM~12854882
> *
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jan 25 2009, 09:18 PM~12812076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453298

:roflmao:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 31 2009, 02:00 PM~12868460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WTF?*
PLEASE tell me this is photoshopped :twak: :twak:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

found this one parked downtown


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jan 31 2009, 05:16 PM~12868531
> *WTF?
> PLEASE tell me this is photoshopped  :twak:  :twak:
> *




bitch is so fat they needed more and bigger wheels


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

How do you make a Pontaic Aztec even uglier...


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 31 2009, 07:44 PM~12869303
> *bitch is so fat they needed more and bigger wheels
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 17 2009, 08:21 PM~12735400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MY FUCKIN NECK IS SORE FROM SHAKEN MY HEAD :twak: :dunno: :nono: :banghead:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 31 2009, 02:55 PM~12868447
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453298
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Orange Shag


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

AND THE WINNER OF THIS WHOLE THREAD IS


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 31 2009, 09:27 PM~12871280
> *AND THE WINNER OF THIS WHOLE THREAD IS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 31 2009, 10:27 PM~12871280
> *AND THE WINNER OF THIS WHOLE THREAD IS
> 
> 
> ...


no need 2 get butthurt. is jus layitlow


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 1 2009, 02:07 AM~12872627
> *no need 2 get butthurt. is jus layitlow
> *


Don't take it personal. It's all fun. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

wtf do u call this


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@Feb 1 2009, 11:31 AM~12873371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: special ed class project


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@Feb 1 2009, 08:31 AM~12873371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell is with the hood and fender-bird shit?if it is-good place for it!


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 25 2009, 03:05 PM~12810604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS RIDE IS FOR SALE ON EBAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 31 2009, 02:21 PM~12868565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   IS THAT TO SUPPORT ALL THAT EXTRA WEIGHT SITTIN ON THE BACK? OR AM I GONNA WAKE UP and start laughin


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 1 2009, 10:59 AM~12874288
> *   IS THAT TO SUPPORT ALL THAT EXTRA WEIGHT SITTIN ON THE BACK? OR AM I GONNA WAKE UP and start laughin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 31 2009, 07:29 PM~12869534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 31 2009, 09:27 PM~12871280
> *AND THE WINNER OF THIS WHOLE THREAD IS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

OOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEE :0 :cheesy: 

it looks like it even has sweat stains. all that nike shit made it sweat.












now thats a REAL mexican! :biggrin:


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 1 2009, 02:18 PM~12875060
> *OOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEE :0  :cheesy:
> 
> it looks like it even has sweat stains. all that nike shit made it sweat.
> ...


thats real fanatic


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

yes it's daewoo  every time i see it n the streets ,it;s got something new installed 










shark stylz :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Feb 1 2009, 02:40 PM~12875175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i bet that foo is straight from mexico too :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

my daily ....


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 1 2009, 02:42 PM~12875184
> *i bet that foo is straight from mexico too :cheesy:
> *


it;s straight from Poland. But some said that Poland is European's Mexico


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 1 2009, 02:44 PM~12875196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got to be honest, if i had to roll a honda, it would be like this. i like it.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Feb 1 2009, 02:48 PM~12875216
> *it;s straight from Poland. But some said that Poland is European's Mexico
> *


figures :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

saw this last night at the casino....


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 14#monte_@Jan 31 2009, 08:26 PM~12869863
> *MY FUCKIN NECK IS SORE FROM SHAKEN MY HEAD :twak:  :dunno:  :nono:  :banghead:
> *


WTF   :banghead: :barf: :loco: :420:
that regal donk is fucked up, how is that shit legal? :uh:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 1 2009, 03:44 PM~12875196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that to, for a daily hell ya...
i been thinkin that with mine :biggrin: http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/regal005.jpg[/img]]1


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 1 2009, 02:59 PM~12875267
> *saw this last night at the casino....
> 
> 
> ...


awww thats funny! i know the old dude. he ust'a come into a place i served tables at when i was 19 yrs old. he still drives that car everywhere. its got a cockpit where he drives. everything surrounding him is bullshit garbage. his name is earnie and he sports a daniel boon style **** hat. i shit you not.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 1 2009, 03:18 PM~12875060
> *OOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEE :0  :cheesy:
> 
> it looks like it even has sweat stains. all that nike shit made it sweat.
> ...


PAISA RIDER HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 1 2009, 04:37 PM~12875831
> *PAISA RIDER HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao: they love the auto zone! dont they? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 31 2009, 03:21 PM~12868565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 31 2009, 03:54 AM~12865303
> *:yessad:
> bettr look agen
> look a lil closr nooblet
> ...



i think its funny too, i posted my cadillac in the cadi fest, and some guy posted a coupe with tv's in the fenders after me, and every one complimented his shit. funny thing is i think i've driven my lowrider by accident more then most of the chumps on this website.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 1 2009, 07:26 PM~12876094
> *i think its funny too, i posted my cadillac in the cadi fest, and some guy posted a coupe with tv's in the fenders after me, and every one complimented his shit. funny thing is i think i've driven my lowrider by accident more then most of the chumps on this website.
> *


I can vouch for that... Fucker is DRIVEN...


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 1 2009, 02:54 PM~12875245
> *i got to be honest, if i had to roll a honda, it would be like this. i like it.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 1 2009, 01:54 PM~12875245
> *i got to be honest, if i had to roll a honda, it would be like this. i like it.
> *


LOOKS BETTER ON 13'S ....THE OLD RIMS WHERE 15'S


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 1 2009, 06:24 PM~12876812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MY HEAD HURTS FROM LOOKIN AT THIS SHIT!!! :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 2 2009, 12:03 AM~12878438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 2 2009, 12:03 AM~12878438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 3 2009, 05:24 PM~12895238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWW HELL NOOOO!!! :uh: People like that from Texas should be shot!!


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 3 2009, 03:24 PM~12895238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha NFS underground style


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 3 2009, 03:37 PM~12895323
> *AWW  HELL NOOOO!!!  :uh: People like that from Texas should be shot!!
> *


LOL, AGREED


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S ANOTHER!  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=451736


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

No Photoshop here........


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 5 2009, 06:56 PM~12911500
> *No Photoshop here........
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:why


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Feb 4 2009, 10:58 PM~12911524
> *:uh:why
> *



I think he is from Calgary Alberta, that might explain it :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 4 2009, 11:56 PM~12911500
> *No Photoshop here........
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 3 2009, 03:24 PM~12895238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: for one the tail lights are upside down!! :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@May 21 2008, 08:50 AM~10703115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And this was in March 09 issue of Lowrider :nosad:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 14 2008, 06:21 PM~11861042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deposite? Whats that?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 14 2008, 05:21 PM~11861042
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wtffffffffffff change on the light?????


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2009, 05:05 PM~12918478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

this dude dropped his car @ the shop today for some repairs.....
and I had to post some pics


A Ford transmission filter













A Ford transmission filter *=*

































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Feb 5 2009, 06:48 PM~12919620
> *this dude dropped his car @ the shop today for some repairs.....
> and I had to post some pics
> A Ford transmission filter
> ...


Gangstafied uffin: :uh:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 5 2009, 11:22 PM~12920816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 5 2009, 07:25 PM~12919317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 5 2009, 11:22 PM~12920816
> *
> 
> 
> ...



haha thats funny


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Saw this on eBay.....
















:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :barf:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 9 2009, 12:59 AM~12948499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

:machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: 

HIJOS DE LA CHINGADA!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 9 2009, 01:59 AM~12948499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those 20's?


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 9 2009, 03:59 AM~12948499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 9 2009, 12:59 AM~12948499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn are the some 30 hahahah :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Feb 9 2009, 02:28 PM~12952461
> *damn are the some 30 hahahah :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


an artist did this in London


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 9 2009, 01:59 AM~12948499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats crazy..........I wouldn't trust em tho


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 1 2009, 05:18 PM~12875060
> *OOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEE :0  :cheesy:
> 
> it looks like it even has sweat stains. all that nike shit made it sweat.
> ...


"REAL mexican " thats fucked up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 1 2009, 10:24 PM~12876812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro are u fuckin serious ? :nono: :loco:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

That shit look like ****** from no limit records would drive :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns:
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Feb 9 2009, 12:55 AM~12948480
> *Saw this on eBay.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf: :barf:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 9 2009, 12:59 AM~12948499
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is the siccest H3 out there :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 9 2009, 06:59 PM~12954982
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAKE EM SAY --" EWWWWWWWWWWWWW-- LA BLA BLA BLA" :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 12 2009, 11:43 PM~12988233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 12 2009, 07:43 PM~12988233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ugly lookin' piece of shit


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Man none has top that fuckin ugly white girl on the hood pic some one gotta top that shit no lie that ***** needs a trophie 4 that shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh shit :roflmao: Thatz fuckin raw there :roflmao: . :worship:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Are u fuckin serious ? Diss ***** needs serious help ! What tha fuck iz he smoke'n ? This iz sum shit doin it my way car club would pull off :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Thatz Official ******* There ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Over Kill !


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

[/quote]

WATTA FUCK! :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

>


WATTA FUCK! :roflmao:
[/quote]
Thatz space age pimpin homie :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 12 2009, 11:58 PM~12990458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If it was baby blue and it was a girls car- this theme MIGHT be able to be pulled off :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 13 2009, 12:00 AM~12990482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PURO PAIZA


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 13 2009, 05:47 AM~12991271
> *If it was baby blue and it was a girls car- this theme MIGHT be able to be pulled off :biggrin:
> *


My lady said a string hanging from the bumper would be bad ass :roflmao: wil a blood spot on the hood :roflmao:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

LISTO PARA TRABAJAR!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Feb 13 2009, 03:44 AM~12991383
> *PURO PAIZA
> *


NO,THIS IS PURO PAISA













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 13 2009, 07:26 PM~12997095
> *NO,THIS IS PURO PAISA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 14 2009, 04:01 PM~13002973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: whats wrong with that one?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 14 2009, 12:56 PM~13002932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 14 2009, 06:32 PM~13003850
> *:dunno: whats wrong with that one?
> *


x2 that looks badass


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 14 2009, 04:32 PM~13003850
> *:dunno: whats wrong with that one?
> *


it has the date posted on it! ruins the whole pic! :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 13 2009, 09:26 PM~12997095
> *NO,THIS IS PURO PAISA
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 13 2009, 04:52 AM~12990398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :420:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 14 2009, 02:01 PM~13002973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 14 2009, 02:56 PM~13002932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

that new rat rides topic belongs in here :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 9 2009, 07:00 PM~12954301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im hatin cause he can use pledge on his rims its half the price of eagle1. :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 14 2009, 01:56 PM~13002932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully this car started out as a four door... if it did, then its probably worth more like this just because of the novelty! :roflmao:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 14 2009, 01:56 PM~13002932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

SORRY BOUT THE PIC,BUT THIS WAS TAKIN FROM A PHONE....


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 31 2009, 03:21 PM~12868565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE ARE THE MUD FLAPS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 17 2008, 10:39 AM~10676758
> *Dont call this over just yet I think my pics are contenders
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C._@Feb 17 2009, 09:39 AM~13026868
> *WHERE ARE THE MUD FLAPS  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


probly on the back of that fat bitches ass


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 21 2008, 10:40 AM~10704130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Feb 16 2009, 08:24 PM~13022638
> *im hatin cause he can use pledge on his rims its half the price of eagle1. :biggrin:
> *


crazyy :thumbsup:


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 31 2009, 03:00 PM~12868460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


In all reality this mod makes perfect sence.....He needs those big wheels and two of them to boot.....the stock rear wheel and swing arm would never be able to handle the wieght load he puts on the fuckin thing :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Why do people do this?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 18 2009, 11:43 PM~13044593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That bitch iz goin str8 to the junk yard hahahaa


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Oct 5 2008, 11:17 AM~11783077
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 18 2009, 10:43 PM~13044593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



omg!!! we have a winnnnnner! :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 18 2009, 11:18 PM~13047138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 18 2009, 08:43 PM~13044593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 21 2009, 05:50 PM~13071243
> *:uh:  :barf:
> *


x2


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2009, 10:32 PM~13073349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: is that Armadillo,WTF are people thinkin'


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 18 2009, 08:43 PM~13044593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this "car" was for sale here in lil not so long ago,I made the mistake of telling the guy selling it that pick and pull may give him more money than anyone in here, but he got all butthurt and shit, I think it was a younger kid,(it must of been to think of that piece of shit was wort anything)


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2009, 11:32 PM~13073349
> *
> 
> 
> ...



texas?? :dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:|


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 19 2009, 01:05 AM~13045758
> *Why do people do this?
> 
> 
> ...


Not a fan of trikes. A motorcycle just shouldn't have three wheels. How are you going to split lanes with a trike.
But on the other hand it doesn't look that bad. any more pics?


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: deezam now even i brotha nasty wouldn't hit that :around:


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

wat up jrock. mr rock. ya girl melyssa is in tha new king magazine. check it out homie... :yes:


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

gold leaf


















swarovski crystals









Grass covered


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:barf:


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

WTF :scrutinize:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Feb 22 2009, 03:04 PM~13077948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heavensdevil_@Feb 22 2009, 06:52 PM~13077891
> *gold leaf
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Like A Gold Armadillo !


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

I can understand trying to be different, but when people look and laugh it cant be good


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2009, 05:38 PM~13070446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he needs some air in that tire :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 22 2009, 01:32 AM~13073349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is thight thats tha real gator....and the car even better


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Feb 23 2009, 03:45 PM~13088376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heavensdevil_@Feb 22 2009, 04:52 PM~13077891
> *gold leaf
> 
> 
> ...


the gold one in my opinion isn't that bad. now the other 2...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez+Feb 18 2009, 11:39 PM~13046875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x1223095403450298347509283475092834750289347 thats my guess


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 22 2009, 04:27 PM~13078087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


\


I wonder how much money was wasted on this car. I mean look- he even has somne engraving done... THAT WAS AN EXPENSIVE MISTAKE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 22 2009, 12:47 PM~13076589
> *texas?? :dunno:
> *


nope, L.A. car, :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 22 2009, 07:45 PM~13079833
> *Looks like he needs some air in that tire :dunno:
> *


NOPE THATS CUSTOM TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 23 2009, 03:08 PM~13088593
> *\
> I wonder how much money was wasted on this  car. I mean look- he even has somne engraving done...  THAT WAS AN EXPENSIVE MISTAKE
> *


x2 You're right. :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 22 2009, 01:51 PM~13076618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i kinda like the seats :dunno:


----------



## suddy64 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 23 2008, 01:48 PM~10721277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the fuckin' batmobile?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

yes


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

last night i was so bored that i pimped out my grill 









just for fun :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Feb 24 2009, 01:07 PM~13098397
> *last night i was so bored that i pimped out my grill
> 
> 
> ...


wow, they have lowriders in poland?


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2009, 03:14 PM~13099400
> *wow, they have lowriders in poland?
> *


yes but only few.

mine isnt a lowlow .it's just my crappy citroen :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 CUSTOM ENGRAVED BACKING PLATES BRAND NEW NEVER INSTALLED 

FLAWLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

$150 FLAT!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 























































CONTACT ME

[email protected]


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 22 2009, 01:32 AM~13073349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like spikes towncar?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Feb 24 2009, 05:07 PM~13100507
> *it looks like spikes towncar?
> *


it is :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

::FOR SALE::

IN GOOD CONDITION

NOV 1997 - SEPT 2007 

ISSUES OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE

112 ISSUES ALL TOGETHER

ONLY MISSING 8 ISSUES

1.DEC 97
2.FEB 98
3.SEPT 00
4.AUG 02
5.FEB 07
6.MAY 07
7.JUNE 07
8.JULY 07

$100 FLAT










U CAN ALSO HAVE THE CRATES 

CONTACT ME IF INTERESTED

[email protected]


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 1 2009, 07:24 PM~12876812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!!! that shit aint even a real manuel. he's faking the funk. wheres the clutch at!?!?! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Feb 24 2009, 05:07 PM~13100507
> *it looks like spikes towncar?
> *












The rest of the car is nice... its just the interior!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 25 2009, 12:26 AM~13100088
> *FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2 CUSTOM ENGRAVED BACKING PLATES BRAND NEW NEVER INSTALLED
> ...


Good thred to try to sell stuff? :dunno: *"UGLY AS HELL FEST!"*


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

that's one shiny muthafukka :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit+Feb 24 2009, 06:26 PM~13100088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## robert 92 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 09:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


i hope he did  nt pay for that


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 25 2009, 07:38 PM~13112057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool ******* limo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

WTF are people thinking!


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Feb 25 2009, 04:53 AM~13105886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ddaaammmmm


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Feb 25 2009, 04:53 AM~13105886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks coo 2 me :dunno:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 26 2009, 04:30 PM~13120576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 17 2009, 02:23 PM~12732623
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


lokks like he was trying to use it for shade lol


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 26 2009, 03:30 PM~13120576
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Can Somebody explain this to me?


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 26 2009, 05:10 PM~13120894
> *Can Somebody explain this to me?
> *


whats there to explain ???? i have no idea how it works :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 26 2009, 03:10 PM~13120894
> *Can Somebody explain this to me?
> *


x2 trying to figure :dunno: wtf?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

ok let me explain it. since looks and laying low dont get cool points, they built there cylinder mount platforms as high as possible so they wouldnt have to spend more money on telescopic cylinders to get high.all the bulk is just cool reinforcements, since reinforcements gets bonus points on the cool-o-meter

what cracks me up is after all that that they still used powerballs,lol

by the way, this belongs in here










http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100018977.html


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## 2SHORT (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Jun 4 2008, 10:50 PM~10802477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2009, 09:23 PM~13123888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 27 2009, 12:11 AM~13123769
> *
> 
> 
> ...











you fucked up my drop top beooootch!!!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

haha i lol'd


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2009, 08:23 PM~13123888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 27 2009, 04:00 PM~13131648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What a waste


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 27 2009, 06:09 PM~13132221
> *What a waste
> *


My thoughts exactly. :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 27 2009, 05:00 PM~13131648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtfs rong wif dis? dey turnd an ugly car in2 a decent car


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 28 2009, 02:36 AM~13136288
> *wtfs rong wif dis? dey turnd an ugly car in2 a decent car
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just fucking with you g~monkey


----------



## suddy64 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2009, 10:23 PM~13123888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a chewed up piece of gum. :uh:


----------



## suddy64 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 1 2009, 08:24 PM~12876812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ronald McDonald's Euro :0


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

> :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

> that looks like one of them shits from the Macy's Day parade in NY
> i wouldnt drive it but shit is kinda cool in a cartoon mickey mouse donald duck quack quack quack kinda way :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

WTF :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by suddy64_@Feb 28 2009, 06:54 AM~13136467
> *Ronald McDonald's Euro :0
> *


im lovin'' it :cheesy:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Mar 1 2009, 08:54 AM~13143620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tail lights :dunno:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

and the wide whites


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2009, 11:11 PM~13123769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey it's still good for something.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCRAPN93_@Feb 23 2009, 05:36 PM~13088884
> *NOPE THATS CUSTOM TOO  :biggrin:
> *


Nice custom touch :0 :rofl:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Mar 1 2009, 09:38 AM~13143801
> *and the wide whites
> *


agree :biggrin:


----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2009, 09:23 PM~13123888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks infected :rofl:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2009, 11:07 PM~13123728
> *
> 
> 
> ...



photoshop.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Mar 1 2009, 06:54 AM~13143620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 07:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*WTF???*  :barf: :barf:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE LICENSE PLATES SAY IT ALL 'TEXAS'..................NO MORE EXPLAINATION :biggrin: !!!!!


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ey lmao Texas got some quality lows.
The race of the owner is another thing.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now, this is ugly :uh:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 08:33 PM~13148365
> *Ey lmao Texas got some quality lows.
> The race of the owner is another thing.
> *


SORRY CARNAL,BUT THE HAND OF 1 IS THE HAND OF ALL :biggrin: J/K :thumbsup: 

WHAT A HIDEOUS WASTE OF CAR THOUGH :tears:


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 1 2009, 07:31 PM~13148347
> *THE LICENSE PLATES SAY IT ALL 'TEXAS'..................NO MORE EXPLAINATION :biggrin: !!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 07:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 1 2009, 07:42 PM~13148452
> *WHAT A HIDEOUS WASTE OF CAR THOUGH :tears:
> *


x100000000


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 07:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :barf:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

LEMME SWITCH IT UP A LIL GUYS,CUZ THAT GOLD TEXAS MOBILE IS GIVIN ME THE RUNS........










ID RATHER B C'N IN THIS,THAN THE GOLD COFFIN IMPALA :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 07:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this gay or what













? :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 1 2009, 08:42 PM~13148452
> *SORRY CARNAL,BUT THE HAND OF 1 IS THE HAND OF ALL :biggrin:  J/K  :thumbsup:
> 
> WHAT A HIDEOUS WASTE OF CAR THOUGH :tears:
> *



I know RIP to 64 that was done wrong.


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


& IF THIS MOFO WANTS TO RACE, I GOT SOMETHIN 4 HIS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











JUS BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1046104308.html
:biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Mar 1 2009, 09:01 PM~13148658
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1046104308.html
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THERE YOU GO AGIAN............'TEXAS".NUFF SAID :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

LMAO 
wanna be slab.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Feb 1 2009, 02:40 PM~12875175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do they have autozones's in poland?If so this guys there #1 customer :barf:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 09:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember this car used to be in Killeen TX a long time ago. Looked like shit then too :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 09:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very amatuer interior. I was kinda a little self concious of my button tuft I did, but I don't feel bad at all after seeing that.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

haha look at all the wires hangin from under the dash of the 64


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: KILL YO SELF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :burn: :nono: :barf: :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Mar 1 2009, 08:48 PM~13148510
> *:guns:  :barf:
> *



:uh: :tears: :tears: damn someone didnt know what they had with that impala


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: KILL YO SELF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :burn: :nono: :barf: :banghead: :nosad:
> 
> 
> i think this still takes the cake


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 2 2009, 04:21 PM~13155458
> *i think this still takes the cake
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Mar 2 2009, 03:57 PM~13155792
> *:yes:
> *


ya feel me :yes:


----------



## USO562 (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 07:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :biggrin: SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DON'T FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS ...THIS IS SO SAD I CAN'T EVEN LAUGH


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2009, 07:59 PM~13123630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOSE HOTPLATES?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2009, 08:03 PM~13123680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Feb 22 2009, 03:04 PM~13077948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 4 2009, 09:56 PM~12911500
> *No Photoshop here........
> 
> 
> ...


PEOPLE HATE 4 DOORS THIS MUCH? WHAT A WASTE


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 2 2009, 10:13 PM~13160301
> *PEOPLE HATE 4 DOORS THIS MUCH? WHAT A WASTE
> *












I guess they do... :uh:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

The cars in this video are disgusting... :uh:


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 8 2009, 01:53 AM~13215106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE tell me this is a joke.......
THESE FOOLS FOR REAL?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:| :|


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 8 2009, 01:53 AM~13215106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the songs badass though :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :ugh: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 09:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BOY DONT TOUCH :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

alot of ghetto shit goin on in here


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 8 2009, 11:50 AM~13216819
> *the songs badass though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 8 2009, 12:50 PM~13216819
> *the songs badass though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: bwahah nice speaker in the grille


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Mar 9 2009, 11:05 PM~13232731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that still being driven... like THAT? :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

yeah he drove it 4 a week til he got pulled over


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: dammm this is gotta be the ugliest..... :barf:


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 8 2009, 11:50 AM~13216819
> *the songs badass though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


To each his own


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2009, 10:23 PM~13123888
> *
> 
> 
> ...



kinda looks like lightning mcqueen!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

:0 :uh:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :rant:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 10 2009, 05:25 PM~13240002
> *:0  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN!, this one really ugly too :uh:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 10 2009, 05:25 PM~13240002
> *:0  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I need that grill for my Glasshouse! :biggrin:


----------



## deviant (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 18 2009, 08:29 PM~12744522
> *this guy may have that impala beat...
> 
> 
> ...


 shit id rather drive that than a fuckin donk... loose 98 percent of that chrome, and it wouldnt be too bad


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: rainbows :roflmao:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 8 2009, 02:53 AM~13215106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 10 2009, 05:25 PM~13240002
> *:0  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: hahhahahah


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: KILL YO SELF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :burn: :nono: :barf: :banghead: :nosad:
> 
> 
> :burn: :burn: :barf: :barf:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 10:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those must be og wires.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 10 2009, 05:25 PM~13240002
> *:0  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)

NO! Not the 64!!




>


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 10 2009, 05:25 PM~13240002
> *:0  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

******* LIMO


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

Wtf transit project :uh: 








that used to be ford scorpio.but owner decided to build as he said:excalibur replica
hmm 
















and that's earlier version :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's Pimp

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:banghead:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

THATS IT, GAME OVER, THIS PAGE WINS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Mar 12 2009, 02:17 PM~13261559
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS ONE ugly,and ridiculous :uh:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 8 2009, 01:20 AM~13215061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING LIKE TAKIN A CLASSIC WORTH MONEY AND MAKIN IT WORTHLESS :uh: AT LEAST HE DOESN'T HAVE TO HEAR"DO YOU WANT TO SELL IT "NO MORE


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 10 2009, 04:25 PM~13240002
> *:0  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


OR YOU COULD BE A JERK AND RUIN 2 CARS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet+Mar 12 2009, 03:38 PM~13261171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

i can't post up the pics,but here's the link to it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/59-Chevy-Im...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 12 2009, 07:56 PM~13264654
> *i can't post up the pics,but here's the link to it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/59-Chevy-Im...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


no working no see chit!!!!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 12 2009, 08:36 PM~13265170
> *no working no see chit!!!!
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 13 2009, 09:07 AM~13268467
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


This a 1959 custom Chevy Impala in candy-apple. Customized in 1960. Was shown in 1961 in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. *somebody needs to be shot ASAP!! :uh: *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 13 2009, 09:16 AM~13268983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


at least center teh damn thing.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 13 2009, 08:16 AM~13268983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


poor linc


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

I can`t beleive people actualy buy those rims I think those rims would look better on a diffrent car. ???


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:|


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Mar 12 2009, 02:17 PM~13261559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 13 2009, 08:16 AM~13268983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

*I don`t think They shouldn`t call them DONKS*
They should call them
 "ROLLING BILLBOARDS"


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Mar 13 2009, 02:41 PM~13272678
> *I They shouldn`t call them DONKS
> They should call them
> "ROLLING BILLBOARDS"
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Mar 12 2009, 02:17 PM~13261559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


needs biggr rims. mayb 30s :thumbsup:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1067609452.html


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1072981503.html


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FOUND THIS PICTURE OF THE REAL LAST RIDE LECAB


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 14 2009, 08:24 AM~13278565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Mar 12 2009, 03:38 PM~13261171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Strip it....restart :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Mar 12 2009, 04:12 PM~13261515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 13 2009, 11:05 PM~13275850
> *needs biggr rims. mayb 30s :thumbsup:
> *


would look better in the crusher


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 14 2009, 11:19 AM~13279683
> *would look better in the crusher
> *


AGREED


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 14 2009, 08:24 AM~13278565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!, where is this at
glad we havnt seen this type of shit in houston :uh:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 8 2009, 02:53 AM~13215106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT! I WAS ROLLIN THA WHOLE VIDEO! EVERYONE NEEDS TO WATCH THIS VID! HAHAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 14 2009, 11:19 AM~13279683
> *would look better in the crusher
> *


:nono:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

this thred hs sure come a long way from shitay ass weld to donk wow lovvin tittya


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

So WHERES LIKE A PIMP??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 09:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



built by Lanes's custom car center in killeen Tx....sorry to say


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 13 2009, 08:07 AM~13268467
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


I do not care what anyone says but I would roll this bitch with no problems.

Hammer it and add some Tru's then it would be badass :thumbsup:


----------



## kuruption109 (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Mar 12 2009, 05:07 PM~13262978
> *Wtf transit project  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!! :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Mar 1 2009, 08:54 AM~13143620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
Notice the resemblance?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2009, 10:23 PM~13123888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This thing looks like chewed up bubble gum :rofl:


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 13 2009, 01:00 AM~12990482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wtf lol viva mexico cabrones lol


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

'ta perrona la troka compa :cheesy:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

WTF IS THAT LOL... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :barf:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

ALL LOCKED UP...LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is one on Its way to the crusher!!!








:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Mar 31 2009, 08:07 AM~13442826
> *Here is one on Its way to the crusher!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

http://www.dropjawmag.com/2009/relaxin/rid...ce/dsc00575.htm


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 26 2009, 10:32 AM~13395574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ready for 26"


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 1 2009, 03:47 PM~13456655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 1 2009, 03:47 PM~13456655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 1 2009, 02:47 PM~13456655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: what were they thinking :thumbsdown:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 8 2009, 01:53 AM~13215106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: WHY THEY WANNA FUK HIS CAR?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 26 2009, 08:32 AM~13395574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size blocks are those? I noticed that there is no driveshafts


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 14 2009, 04:44 PM~13280528
> *HAHAHAHA THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT! I WAS ROLLIN THA WHOLE VIDEO! EVERYONE NEEDS TO WATCH THIS VID! HAHAHAHA  :roflmao:
> *


that shit is funny is hell


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

heres one ive been wanting to post for a while :biggrin:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tripleblack_@Apr 1 2009, 09:48 PM~13460995
> *that shit is funny is hell
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 1 2009, 06:47 PM~13456655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: somebody needs to email this guy a ass whoopin'


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

I think he killed all the animals in the zoo :buttkick: :barf: :barf: :thumbsdown:


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

all the rims on the van are factory stock


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Apr 6 2009, 08:18 PM~13500539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 1 2009, 03:47 PM~13456655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good contender for the crown :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Mar 14 2009, 11:14 PM~13283953
> *So WHERES LIKE A PIMP??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


x10000, would like to see more pics of that car :biggrin:


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Apr 6 2009, 06:48 PM~13498996
> *heres one ive been wanting to post for a while :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :nono: :barf: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 1 2009, 06:47 PM~13456655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Noah? :dunno:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 1 2009, 04:47 PM~13456655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Apr 6 2009, 04:48 PM~13498996
> *heres one ive been wanting to post for a while :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What a waste of a town coupe :uh:


----------



## panky (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 05:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good car wrong hands :twak:


----------



## panky (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Apr 6 2009, 09:55 PM~13500998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mullet on a dog


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

id hit it


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

1001


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2009, 09:24 AM~13592665
> *
> 
> 
> ...




wow...ummm was he trying to contact aliens or talk to 50 truckers at 1 time lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Thats a fucked up little colt. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

This just looks wrong. :roflmao:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Apr 16 2009, 09:57 AM~13592922
> *This just looks wrong.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Dey 10's but he keep'em McLean's....... :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Apr 16 2009, 07:57 AM~13592922
> *This just looks wrong.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :h5:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Apr 16 2009, 08:57 AM~13592922
> *This just looks wrong.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


i like it better then the big spokes he had on it


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2009, 07:24 AM~13592665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


But he's got trophies for something. :loco:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Apr 6 2009, 09:55 PM~13500998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Apr 16 2009, 07:57 AM~13592922
> *This just looks wrong.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he traveled back in time to 1994! :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 14 2009, 11:38 PM~13284067
> *built by Lanes's custom car center in killeen Tx....sorry to say
> *



For sale on E-bay :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13148285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 16 2009, 07:44 AM~13592803
> *wow...ummm was he trying to contact aliens or talk to 50 truckers at 1 time lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Mar 12 2009, 01:38 PM~13261171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rant: :rant: :rant: if someone is going to treat a car like that they should give it to me :yessad:


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2009, 08:24 AM~13592665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fucked!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Apr 16 2009, 07:57 AM~13592922
> *This just looks wrong.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS SOME BALLS..........SERIOUSLY!!!!ALL GOLD MCLEANS 2 TOP IT OFF :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2009, 07:24 AM~13592665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT SEE NOTHIN WRONG W/THIS 1 :dunno: :dunno: I'D MOB IT :biggrin:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

I just noticed the hold down reads " Radio Active" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 17 2009, 08:09 AM~13603694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh no what an asshole!
he had to add that sweet golden roof mounted spare to make sure it wouldn't fit in the garage anymore!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

"Ugly As Hell" trophies in the back? :dunno:

Maybe "Worst of Show" trophies?


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

i saw The Golden One replying to this post, i thought you were here to defend your sweet hummer :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Apr 17 2009, 09:39 AM~13604829
> *i saw The Golden One replying to this post, i thought you were here to defend your sweet hummer :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@Apr 16 2009, 09:07 PM~13601166
> *Thats fucked!
> *


 :guns: damn that crap is jacked up some kinda bill gates invention back in da 80's


----------



## lil john (May 30, 2007)

saw the golden hummer yesterday on the road (made me look)lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 05:46 PM~13609692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol, yunk


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> heres my submissions....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil john_@Apr 17 2009, 05:59 PM~13609319
> *saw the golden hummer yesterday on the road (made me look)lol
> *


get more pics of it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 16 2009, 10:10 AM~13593597
> *i like it better then the big spokes he had on it
> *


wasn't it lifted as well?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 23 2009, 07:05 AM~13664314
> *
> 
> 
> ...



me i like it


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 17 2009, 05:09 AM~13603694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEONE JACKED MR.T'S HUMMER!!!!....."I PITTY THE FOOL!!!".....HAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 23 2009, 09:37 AM~13665523
> *SOMEONE JACKED MR.T'S HUMMER!!!!....."I PITTY THE FOOL!!!".....HAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 23 2009, 05:33 PM~13669953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT+Feb 9 2009, 02:59 AM~12948499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, car looks like it had an allergic reaction :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## trixed (Mar 29, 2009)

damn it!!!!! i guess i missed those episodes of pimp my ride!


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 1 2009, 03:44 PM~12875196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO TALKING SHIT THIZ CIVIK IS FKN KLEAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Apr 16 2009, 07:57 AM~13592922
> *This just looks wrong.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


nothing wrong with it other than it needs a decent set of white walls


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## ChulaCustoms (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE(lowdeville @ May 16 2008, 08:15 AM) 
Infamous white gorilla car......


WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF????????????????? :0 :barf: :barf: :buttkick: :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Apr 24 2009, 07:38 AM~13675911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow he brought it out 30 percent done :roflmao:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Apr 23 2009, 05:16 PM~13670392
> *While ugly, I give points for originality.  Last thing I saw wooden wheels on was a horse drawn carriage.
> lol, car looks like it had an allergic reaction  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

i'll have to see if i can find pictures of it, one of my friends has (or claims he still has) this el camino that he stuck up on monster truck tires. some will like it, others will trash it. 

oh! and the caprice another buddy has for his race car, poster car for 'yay spraypaint' lol


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 1 2009, 03:47 PM~13456655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EVEN CHUCKYS PISSED GET ME THE FUCK OUTTA HERE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Apr 24 2009, 07:38 AM~13675911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 17 2009, 05:09 AM~13603694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2009, 07:24 AM~13592665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Apr 16 2009, 07:57 AM~13592922
> *This just looks wrong.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Not too bad it would look better with white walls


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 2 2009, 01:40 AM~13762593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

:loco:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:0


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@May 2 2009, 10:35 PM~13765200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's fucked up :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 2 2009, 01:43 PM~13765242
> *Now that's fucked up  :0
> *


No Shit Thats :0 *FUCKED* :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@May 2 2009, 03:35 PM~13765200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Had me untill I saw the interior.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 16 2009, 01:37 PM~13594402
> *But he's got trophies for something. :loco:
> *


Bowling


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 16 2009, 01:37 PM~13594402
> *But he's got trophies for something. :loco:
> *


Bowling


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 23 2009, 04:33 PM~13669953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i once saw an el camino, dude tried to hollywood the roof..didnt look right at all..wish i coulda got a pic.


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 26 2009, 03:30 PM~13120576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that shit is funny!


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

some one couldnt afford a paint job? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DONK MAN (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 16 2008, 01:11 PM~10671839
> *THIS IS UGLY  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


  :angry:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

U CANT GET N E MORE GANGSTA THAN THIS....


----------



## DONK MAN (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 2 2009, 10:46 PM~13768712
> *U CANT GET N E MORE GANGSTA THAN THIS....
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDS THAT WHEN I GOT MY FIRST DONK SHIT WAS SO HIGH A BIRD HIT MY WINDSHIELD WIPPAZ OFF CUZZ


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Apr 6 2009, 07:55 PM~13500998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> NO! Not the 64!!
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@May 3 2009, 07:30 AM~13768945
> *WTF is this...... why why why  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


lol..this one is on ebay right now


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 3 2009, 12:46 AM~13768712
> *U CANT GET N E MORE GANGSTA THAN THIS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 2 2009, 10:46 PM~13768712
> *U CANT GET N E MORE GANGSTA THAN THIS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 2 2009, 11:46 PM~13768712
> *U CANT GET N E MORE GANGSTA THAN THIS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@May 2 2009, 11:30 PM~13768945
> *WTF is this...... why why why  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 2 2009, 10:46 PM~13768712
> *U CANT GET N E MORE GANGSTA THAN THIS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 2 2009, 11:46 PM~13768712
> *U CANT GET N E MORE GANGSTA THAN THIS....
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah.........thats hilarious :biggrin:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 23 2008, 02:40 PM~10721970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS CAR MAYBE A LIL UGLY BUT IF IT WASNT FOR THAT STYLE WE WOULDNT HAVE CUSTOMS OR LOWRIDERS


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 2 2009, 10:46 PM~13768712
> *U CANT GET N E MORE GANGSTA THAN THIS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:barf: :barf:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> > Infamous white gorilla car......
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 17 2009, 07:09 AM~13603694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i saw that hunk of tin down in ft lauderdale u should see when the sun hits looks like a pack of rolos in a parking spot :uh:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2009, 09:24 AM~13592665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thee official car of the tri lambs :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok, while not horrible, this looked great from across the parking lot. And then I got a good look at it. And in person, it could be a runner up for the white gorilla, lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 4 2009, 10:41 PM~13785753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that vida's brother?


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 2 2009, 01:40 AM~13762593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck is that?? got enough horns??


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

im waiting to see my own car on here for scraping up the side................................dont drink and drive :nono:


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 4 2009, 09:41 PM~13785753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha x2.................she's twisted up like one of those circus contortionists


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 4 2009, 08:41 PM~13785753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A MEXICAN DECEPITICON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Mar 12 2009, 01:38 PM~13261171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Poor 63 :uh:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 02:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat a waste of a 62 :uh: :angry:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@May 4 2009, 04:56 PM~13783139
> *i saw that hunk of tin down in ft lauderdale u should see when the sun hits looks like a pack of rolos in a parking spot  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@May 4 2009, 09:06 PM~13786163
> *haha x2.................she's twisted up like one of those circus contortionists
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 4 2009, 08:41 PM~13785753
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:barf:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@May 3 2009, 08:54 AM~13770041
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :guns: lol fat girlz need love too haha


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> > Infamous white gorilla car......
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## powerballs (Dec 23, 2004)

http://img151.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=0505091335.jpg


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 13 2009, 08:16 AM~13268983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they fuked every thing they put on that ride...except the rims, those are already made fuked up. :buttkick: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@May 5 2009, 08:30 AM~13789963
> *damn fat girlz everywhere :guns:
> *


that girl didnt have a skeletal structure :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :rofl:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 2 2009, 10:46 PM~13768712
> *U CANT GET N E MORE GANGSTA THAN THIS....
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 4 2009, 08:41 PM~13785753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: agreed, good runner up


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Apr 6 2009, 05:55 PM~13500998
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lion dog would look cool if it had a bath


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 4 2009, 09:41 PM~13785753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a mural of a pregnant stripper :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Apr 24 2009, 07:38 AM~13675911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah he is way too happy to own that car. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

i know nothing about volks but i think its wrong... :0 



















sorry i dont have more detail pics it was on highway with my phone :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Apr 24 2009, 09:38 AM~13675911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a piece of shit, is that gods son 2? ????


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 3 2009, 12:46 AM~13768712
> *U CANT GET N E MORE GANGSTA THAN THIS....
> 
> 
> ...


i think i found the owner


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@May 6 2009, 04:05 PM~13806779
> *i think i found the owner
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 6 2009, 04:37 PM~13807004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice skirts :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 6 2009, 12:00 AM~13799839
> *what a piece of shit, is that gods son 2? ????
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@May 6 2009, 04:05 PM~13806779
> *i think i found the owner
> 
> 
> ...


thats capriceman75 showing his watermelon money :0


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 6 2009, 06:59 PM~13807873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fakin the funk, get a real old school :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 6 2009, 05:37 PM~13807004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 7 2009, 01:59 AM~13807873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that paint looks pretty good on a late model car like that.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 6 2009, 05:59 PM~13807873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

dont know if its a repost


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 6 2009, 12:00 AM~13799839
> *what a piece of shit, is that gods son 2? ????
> *


 :uh: YEAP


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 6 2009, 07:59 PM~13807873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Points for effort and originality, cuz how many people want their car to look rusted out...


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's more of those vent ports for you :biggrin: 


















And I saw one lady while I was there that was driving around this little civic or something like that with this ridiculously huge spoiler, but she drove by too fast for a picture and didn't come back around.  :roflmao:


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@May 4 2009, 09:06 PM~13786163
> *haha x2.................she's twisted up like one of those circus contortionists
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yep and gurl on the top looks like...shemale :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 7 2009, 10:24 AM~13814592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :0 :0 :0 !


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 7 2009, 06:31 AM~13812627
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'S SO WRONG! :no:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 6 2009, 05:37 PM~13807004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 7 2009, 09:24 AM~13814592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: not cool :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 7 2009, 10:37 AM~13815218
> *Here's more of those vent ports for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

this was at a parts store in MN. what a dumb ass fool :uh: :twak: :banghead:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

And I've seen so many just out and about but never had my camera with me and the cell phone camera won't ever load fast enough to even try. I'll have to start carrying the camera then I think


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@May 3 2009, 12:20 AM~13768496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would buy this car in a heart beat.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 7 2009, 03:42 PM~13817099
> *i would buy this car in a heart beat.
> *


With all that fur and shit on it? lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 6 2009, 07:59 PM~13807873
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cooler than most


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@May 7 2009, 12:44 PM~13816433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 7 2009, 03:42 PM~13817110
> *With all that fur and shit on it? lol
> *



:yes:


----------



## powerballs (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## powerballs (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## powerballs (Dec 23, 2004)

this is in st paul


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by powerballs+May 7 2009, 01:57 PM~13817269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks like it's fast :0


----------



## powerballs (Dec 23, 2004)

It is because it has the glued on hood scoop :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by powerballs_@May 7 2009, 02:18 PM~13817485
> *It is because it has the glued on hood scoop :roflmao:
> *


That's right that bad boy adds about 20hp :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 7 2009, 03:49 PM~13817191
> *:yes:
> *


Well to each his own I guess  :cheesy:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by powerballs_@May 7 2009, 02:57 PM~13817269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the handicapped parking is a dead give away


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 7 2009, 12:24 PM~13814592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :burn:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 6 2009, 04:37 PM~13807004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang thats in SF city !!!!!!!!!!!!!! pinche paisa!!!!!!!!! pero el muy chingon!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :nono: :scrutinize: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Escandaloso (Apr 16, 2008)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Escandaloso_@May 7 2009, 10:09 PM~13822518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aawwwwww. now thats grounds for a beatin. :buttkick:


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 7 2009, 05:31 AM~13812627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND THEY HAVE THE NERVE TO ENTER THE SHOWS. :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :ugh:


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Escandaloso_@May 7 2009, 10:09 PM~13822518
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. This fucking nightmare started out as a 4 door. The guy welded the back doors shut than cut off the top. That piece of crap on the roof is his failed attempt at making a Carson Top. The Carson Top name came from the shop that made the look famous and can be seen on old photos of Barris Kustom Cars of the fifties. 

http://www.kustomrama.com/index.php?title=Carson_Top

Last time I saw this rolling abortion it was broke down on the 57 fwy leaving the pomona swap meet. Too bad it didn't catch on fire.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Escandaloso_@May 7 2009, 10:09 PM~13822518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Escandaloso_@May 8 2009, 01:09 AM~13822518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fawk :angry:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@May 8 2009, 07:03 AM~13824650
> *Fawk  :angry:
> *


YEP THATS WHAT GIVES US RAT ROD GUYS A BAD NAME, IM SHURE ITS A NEWBEE, AND ILL BET HE WILL MOVE ON TO VWS SOON,


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 8 2009, 02:53 AM~13215106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i actually seen the mountain dew car yesterday. i guess recession's hittin the scraper boys hard. he's back to stock wheels. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Escandaloso_@May 7 2009, 11:09 PM~13822518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Escandaloso_@May 7 2009, 10:09 PM~13822518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

NICE CAR UGLY PAINT JOB


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:0 :barf:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 13 2009, 06:26 PM~12997095
> *NO,THIS IS PURO PAISA
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 6 2009, 04:37 PM~13807004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 7 2009, 10:37 AM~13815218
> *Here's more of those vent ports for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CHANGE THE RIMS ITLL LOOK ALRIGHT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@May 8 2009, 12:50 AM~13822956
> *AND THEY HAVE THE NERVE TO ENTER THE SHOWS. :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :ugh:
> *


notice theres no other vehicles around it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 9 2009, 04:54 PM~13838487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that supposed to be some type of anti-theft device?lol


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@May 9 2009, 08:38 PM~13839868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AH SHIT THATS ACTUALLY KINDA SMART HAHA :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@May 9 2009, 10:38 PM~13839868
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats probally a midget :biggrin:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 9 2009, 01:25 AM~13833198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@May 9 2009, 09:23 PM~13840216
> *is that supposed to be some type of anti-theft device?lol
> *


Hi-tech Homie :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 17 2009, 05:09 AM~13603694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TAKE OFF THAT LATTER IN THE BACK N THE SHIT ON THE ROOF PUT SOME ALL GOLD 26" WIRES N EVERYONE WOULD CHANGE THEIR OPINION


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 10 2009, 12:13 PM~13843122
> *TAKE OFF THAT LATTER IN THE BACK N THE SHIT ON THE ROOF PUT SOME ALL GOLD 26" WIRES N EVERYONE WOULD CHANGE THEIR OPINION
> *


YEAH IT WOULD STILL LOOK LIKE SHIT WITH LESS SHIT ON IT


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> > Infamous white gorilla car......
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@May 9 2009, 08:38 PM~13839868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: R U FUCKING SERIOUS!!!!!!!!!!RUNNING BOARDS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? ALL IT NEEDS NOW IS THE BOOMERANG ANTENNA :biggrin:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@May 10 2009, 10:32 AM~13843295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Jun 4 2008, 10:50 PM~10802477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF??????????????????


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 23 2009, 08:26 AM~13665419
> *me i like it
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn this is where you need to go just after waking up to get a good laugh :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 6 2009, 04:37 PM~13807004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

this is some of the uglyest shit i"ve ever seen


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Escandaloso_@May 7 2009, 10:09 PM~13822518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 11 2009, 09:32 AM~13849954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: THAT BEATLE IS THE SHIT WAT U TALKIN BOUT, THATS OG SHIT THERE U AINT KNOWIN


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 11 2009, 12:46 PM~13851780
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  THAT BEATLE IS THE SHIT WAT U TALKIN BOUT, THATS OG SHIT THERE U AINT KNOWIN
> *



what are you, retarted? that beetle is OG european gold! that car is a classic legend!


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 8 2009, 10:25 PM~13833198
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That car looks nice....... is it because its sitting on big wheels? is that why you feel the need to hate?


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 18 2009, 03:48 PM~12741728
> *The thing that had me laughin the most about this one is of course the ride, but the dude holding the doll.  Like its an accessory to the car or something.WTF?
> *


 that aint a doll, thats a keychain for it :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 5 2009, 09:58 PM~13797263
> *i know nothing about volks but i think its wrong... :0
> 
> 
> ...


They made those stock. :uh: It just didn't have the hood scoop.


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 9 2009, 12:59 AM~12948499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 HOMEBOY NEEDS TO ARMOR ALL THEM RIMS WITH SOME VARNISH, THOMPSONS WATER SEAL!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 11 2009, 06:32 AM~13849954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE RIDES WERE OK BACK IN THE DAYS, THE GOLD ONE HAS A BAD ASS PAINT JOB


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESE CALI_@May 11 2009, 01:25 PM~13853361
> *HOMEBOY NEEDS TO ARMOR ALL THEM RIMS WITH SOME VARNISH, THOMPSONS WATER SEAL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 10 2009, 01:40 AM~13841152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESE CALI_@May 11 2009, 03:25 PM~13853361
> *HOMEBOY NEEDS TO ARMOR ALL THEM RIMS WITH SOME VARNISH, THOMPSONS WATER SEAL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 11 2009, 10:46 AM~13851780
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  THAT BEATLE IS THE SHIT WAT U TALKIN BOUT, THATS OG SHIT THERE U AINT KNOWIN
> *


what im knowing is that beetle looks like shit now and when they built that peice of shit a waist of a nice paint job :0


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ttt!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

i snapped some pics of this fuckin superman pontiac that was at the local cruise night this guy thinks its the shit too u cant see in the pics but he has the words superman bondoed on his rear bumper and yes that is a diamond plate s bolted to his hood :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 11 2009, 03:03 PM~13853158
> *They made those stock. :uh: It just didn't have the hood scoop.
> *



yeah but its still fucking uglyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 16 2009, 09:11 AM~13904672
> *yeah but its still fucking uglyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 13 2009, 06:26 PM~12997095
> *NO,THIS IS PURO PAISA
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well about a month ago i see this thing driving to work in the morining and of course like any normal person i was like WTF and did a double take.........so today i saw it parked and got close enough to get pics so here ya go................



























its a chevy van with a boat around it complete with an outboard







:uh: :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 17 2009, 04:08 PM~13913538
> *Well about a month ago i see this thing driving to work in the morining and of course like any normal person i was like WTF and did a double take.........so today i saw it parked and got close enough to get pics so here ya go................
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 02:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dat not ugly dats paisa


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 17 2008, 11:49 PM~10679374
> *THIS IS NOT UGLY AS HELL! THIS IS A {REAL CRIME} CALLED {IMPALA ABUSE}!
> THIS JUST PROVES DON'T DO CRACK! :yessad:  :nosad:    :angry:  :thumbsdown:    :scrutinize:  :loco:  :banghead:  :nono:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :nosad: sadly is true :tears:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 18 2009, 09:16 AM~13919543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF ARE THIS PEPS SMOKING :uh: :no:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 18 2009, 09:16 AM~13919543
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:banghead: :loco:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 03:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THIS FOOL GOT BUMPER GUARDS FOR DAYZZ!!! I NEED 1 SET :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 16 2009, 04:11 PM~13904672
> *yeah but its still fucking uglyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> *


You are wrong
Take a look on my VW Caddy (Rabbit Pick Up)


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Thats a badass fuckin caddy (truck). :thumbsup: Under the hood is too clean.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@May 18 2009, 01:31 PM~13922098
> *You are wrong
> Take a look on my VW Caddy (Rabbit Pick Up)
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@May 18 2009, 02:31 PM~13922098
> *You are wrong
> Take a look on my VW Caddy (Rabbit Pick Up)
> 
> ...



I like those............nice


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 9 2009, 04:54 PM~13838487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 9 2009, 04:54 PM~13838487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WOW CHAINS? :scrutinize: HES PROBABLY WAIGHTED :rofl:


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@May 18 2009, 01:31 PM~13922098
> *You are wrong
> Take a look on my VW Caddy (Rabbit Pick Up)
> 
> ...


I AGREE NOT BECOUSE YOU OWN IT IM GONNA SAY ITS NICE, THATS A UGLY ASS P, O, S, WHAT A WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY  SHOULD OF SPENT THAT ON A CHEVY.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

you can polish a turd, but it will always be a turd :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 16 2009, 11:57 AM~13904599
> *i snapped some pics of this fuckin superman pontiac that was at the local cruise night this guy thinks its the shit too u cant see in the pics but he has the words superman bondoed on his rear bumper and yes that is a diamond plate s bolted to his hood :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


poor guy


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@May 18 2009, 01:31 PM~13922098
> *You are wrong
> Take a look on my VW Caddy (Rabbit Pick Up)
> 
> ...


Not saying this to hate on your work, but the bodylines of that car doesnt look anywhere near good IMO. 
Some older VW´s has clean looks but that one right there... :nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 18 2009, 07:17 PM~12741871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does it ever end :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2009, 01:02 PM~13933917
> *does it ever end :uh:
> *


Nope...


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 19 2009, 03:43 PM~13935978
> *Nope...
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 16 2009, 10:57 AM~13904599
> *i snapped some pics of this fuckin superman pontiac that was at the local cruise night this guy thinks its the shit too u cant see in the pics but he has the words superman bondoed on his rear bumper and yes that is a diamond plate s bolted to his hood :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


1,000% GARBAGE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@May 18 2009, 02:31 PM~13922098
> *You are wrong
> Take a look on my VW Caddy (Rabbit Pick Up)
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Look an oversize PT cruiser....lol


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2009, 01:02 PM~13933917
> *does it ever end :uh:
> *


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 20 2009, 11:19 AM~13943839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those were the ugliest seat covers Ive ever seen


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 20 2009, 07:43 AM~13944202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was out the other day and something very similar to this (except it was red with a Chevy symbol striped onto the back quarter panel) came racing out of a fast food lot and almost hit somebody. Frigging idiots :uh:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 16 2009, 07:44 AM~13592803
> *wow...ummm was he trying to contact aliens or talk to 50 truckers at 1 time lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


some sort of drugs were involved...!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 20 2009, 08:51 AM~13944984
> *I was out the other day and something very similar to this (except it was red with a Chevy symbol striped onto the back quarter panel) came racing out of a fast food lot and almost hit somebody.  Frigging idiots :uh:
> *


go stupid go dumb dumb.....


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 20 2009, 05:41 AM~13944196
> *Look an oversize PT cruiser....lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:roflmao: only in Miami...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

my homies car after a night of drinking








saw this a while back it was juiced


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 23 2009, 02:50 PM~13978819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@May 23 2009, 08:08 PM~13980707
> *my homies car after a night of drinking
> 
> 
> ...


rent-n-roll repowned :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 23 2009, 12:18 PM~13978617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 20 2009, 01:41 PM~13944196
> *Look an oversize PT cruiser....lol
> 
> 
> ...



WTF ?

:rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutlasssupreme84 (May 10, 2008)

> looks like a shopping cart! :uh:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 20 2009, 06:43 AM~13944202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 23 2009, 12:18 PM~13978617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that shit??"?????


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 25 2009, 06:39 PM~13993092
> *
> 
> 
> ...



... Really? ...


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

I GUESS MA RIDE 
WHAT U GUYS TINK?????????/
























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 25 2009, 05:39 PM~13993092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

12


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@May 26 2009, 12:36 AM~13996479
> *I GUESS MA RIDE
> WHAT U GUYS TINK?????????/
> 
> ...


without being mean, this smiley is for you :|


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@May 25 2009, 10:36 PM~13996479
> *I GUESS MA RIDE
> WHAT U GUYS TINK?????????/
> 
> ...


ill give it props for the gullwings


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:roflmao: 


Just saw this... Best ever!!!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 03:41 PM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :0 DAMN!!!!


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

Love the cadillac !!!!! in the back!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 11:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


flood seasons approaching


----------



## sick with it (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 20 2009, 05:43 AM~13944202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see them shits all the time in atlanta :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That makes baby jesus cry! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

LOOK I AINT NO HATER BUT WAT DA FUK WAS THAT PERSON THINKIN WRAPIN HIS CAR IN CRUSHED VELVET WAT A IDIOT AND THEN HE GOT DA BALLS TO SHOW IT AW WELL IL GIVE EM PROPS


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@May 18 2009, 08:00 PM~13929647
> *I AGREE NOT BECOUSE YOU OWN IT IM GONNA SAY ITS NICE, THATS A UGLY ASS P, O, S, WHAT A WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY   SHOULD OF SPENT THAT ON A CHEVY.
> *


says the guy wiyh a dime a dozen g body


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 01:41 PM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What a fuckin waste! :angry:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

pretty shitty pic but its the best one i could get. yah, its a pt crusier w a wheelie bar and a huge wing. i wish i had a pic of the sweet flame job and custom hood scoop on the front :uh:


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 11:33 AM~14001625
> *What a fuckin waste! :angry:
> *


X55636744676545 :angry: :angry:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nosad:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 09:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@May 26 2009, 04:33 PM~14004104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks FAST


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 26 2009, 03:42 PM~14004811
> *looks FAST
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 12:41 PM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like the one that won best donk at the N.I.L.A. show from IL State, lol


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 26 2009, 11:20 AM~14000733
> *ill give it props for the gullwings
> *


YEAH I JUST NEED 2 FINISH IT BUT 4 NOW IT LOOKS KING OF WEARD :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 25 2009, 05:39 PM~13993092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NEW RANCHERO


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 11:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 20 2009, 05:41 AM~13944196
> *Look an oversize PT cruiser....lol
> 
> 
> ...



Would *probably* look nice without the skirts and the visor.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Saw this last year Labor Day Weekend, and thought WTF? This was up in VA


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@May 27 2009, 09:46 AM~14012728
> *Saw this last year Labor Day Weekend, and thought WTF? This was up in VA
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i belive this FRUIT CAKE belongs on this topic :biggrin:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 WHY!!???


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2009, 10:42 PM~14019661
> *i belive this FRUIT CAKE belongs on this topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sure does


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 28 2009, 01:40 AM~14021789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He must of been a big fan :uh:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 27 2009, 10:40 PM~14021789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2009, 07:42 PM~14019661
> *i belive this FRUIT CAKE belongs on this topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That aint so bad, i bet theres tons of kids that thinks that car looks real cool! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@May 28 2009, 08:04 AM~14024571
> *That aint so bad, i bet theres tons of kids that thinks that car looks real cool!  :biggrin:
> *


I agree.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@May 28 2009, 10:04 AM~14024571
> *That aint so bad, i bet theres tons of kids that thinks that car looks real cool!  :biggrin:
> *


my 4 year old nephew would love it :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2009, 07:42 PM~14019661
> *i belive this FRUIT CAKE belongs on this topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :twak: what a waste of money


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 27 2009, 10:40 PM~14021789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 28 2009, 11:47 AM~14026250
> *:0  :twak: what a waste of money
> *


On that i agree.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why would sumbody wanna fuck up a good car by doing this poor car :tears:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Whats wrong with the front doors?.........


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 29 2009, 09:51 AM~14036370
> *Whats wrong with the front doors?.........
> 
> 
> ...



HOW DO YOU TELL SOMEONE YOU BUILT THIS CRAP. LOL


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 29 2009, 11:51 AM~14036370
> *Whats wrong with the front doors?.........
> 
> 
> ...


They ran out of hinges and lifts :biggrin:


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 29 2009, 09:51 AM~14036370
> *Whats wrong with the front doors?.........
> 
> 
> ...


THE FUCKED UP THING IS THEY OVER LOOKED OR FORGOT THE TWO FRONT DOORS AT LEAST LAMBO OR WING IT. I THINK THATS WHY THIS CAR LOOKS UGLY THEY DIDN'T CUSTOMIZE DA FRONT ONE LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK EVERYBODY THAT'S WHY THEY CREATED 4X4s YOU WANNA RIDE HIGH IN THE SKY BUILT YOUR SELF A MONSTER TRUCK DAMMIT :rant:LEAVE THESE CLASSIC VEHICLES FOR THE LOXLOs.


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 29 2009, 10:55 AM~14036407
> *HOW DO YOU TELL SOMEONE YOU BUILT THIS CRAP. LOL
> *


i build it is dat a problem whid dat??????
ITS NOT DONE YET BUT 4 NOW I TINK IT LOOK NASTY :uh:


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 29 2009, 10:51 AM~14036370
> *Whats wrong with the front doors?.........
> 
> 
> ...


NAH BRO, I DIDNT HAVE DA $$$$$$ BUT AMA KEEP DOING SHIT IN IT 
(LAMBO DOORS R GONNA B DONE BY JULY ) :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 9 2009, 06:22 PM~13838995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE MUST LIKE TETRIS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 1 2009, 01:09 AM~14058437
> *DUDE MUST LIKE TETRIS
> *


haha


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 28 2009, 02:54 PM~14028267
> *:angry:
> *


why why da 61 dey shoulda use a fuken 90s buik no 1 really care about those=<  :nosad: :nosad: :dunno: wats wrong with people


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@May 18 2009, 11:00 PM~13929647
> *I AGREE NOT BECOUSE YOU OWN IT IM GONNA SAY ITS NICE, THATS A UGLY ASS P, O, S, WHAT A WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY   SHOULD OF SPENT THAT ON A CHEVY.
> *


i agree with u and dat money should a bein on a little chevy luv


----------



## bootking09 (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 8 2009, 10:25 PM~13833198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS S$!T IS HELLA CLEAN :worship: :yes:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

WTF LOL,


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 11:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS A TRUE CRIME OF OG ABUSE! :angry: :yessad: :nosad: :rant: :loco: :werd: :scrutinize: :nono: :guns: :twak: :machinegun: :barf:

THIS IS JUST WHY I MADE THIS POST! DONKIN IS NOT CUSTOMIZATION! IT'S A DISEASE! :angry: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2009, 08:42 PM~14019661
> *i belive this FRUIT CAKE belongs on this topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTB! TO THE BOTTOM! :thumbsdown: :yessad: :loco: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Words cannot express how bad I feel for that '61.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 1 2009, 01:41 PM~14062692
> *Words cannot express how bad I feel for that '61.
> *



I KNOW WHAT U MEAN BROTHA! :angry: :yessad: :nosad: :werd: :thumbsdown: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2009, 07:42 PM~14019661
> *i belive this FRUIT CAKE belongs on this topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :guns: :burn: i bet all the kids love this car.


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 11:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :angry: F****D THIS RIDE UP! :angry:  :guns: :burn: < DONK OWNER :angry:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 12:41 PM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Wonder how much it cost to convert this back to normal


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 16 2009, 10:57 AM~13904599
> *i snapped some pics of this fuckin superman pontiac that was at the local cruise night this guy thinks its the shit too u cant see in the pics but he has the words superman bondoed on his rear bumper and yes that is a diamond plate s bolted to his hood :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? :0


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@May 7 2009, 02:44 PM~13816433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he is buying a socket set and some bondo to take that thing off


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 17 2009, 07:09 AM~13603694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you beat me to it. The other day i saw this thing driving I wanted to take a picture of it and post it here.


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2009, 09:24 AM~13592665
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This guy must be the biggest dork


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jun 3 2009, 11:13 AM~14082895
> *:0
> :0 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!  Wonder how much it cost to convert this back to normal
> *


probly not much, a stock frame and fix doors :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@May 29 2009, 02:25 PM~14037275
> *THE FUCKED UP THING IS THEY OVER LOOKED OR FORGOT THE TWO FRONT DOORS AT LEAST LAMBO OR WING IT. I THINK THATS WHY THIS CAR LOOKS UGLY THEY DIDN'T CUSTOMIZE DA FRONT ONE LMAO :roflmao:
> *


No, what they should have done was NOT do the goofy shit on the rear doors. Somewhere out there there is a lonely closet door leaning up against the wall missing the hinges...


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 17 2008, 01:28 PM~10677407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO MAMMES :barf: :banghead: :loco: :buttkick:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@May 25 2009, 09:36 PM~13996479
> *I GUESS MA RIDE
> WHAT U GUYS TINK?????????/
> 
> ...



hope the decepticons get to this one.......... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Jun 3 2009, 01:17 PM~14084026
> *hope the decepticons get to this one.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@May 23 2008, 08:57 AM~10719648
> *lol I was waitin for someone to post this one!
> *


This car is from saginaw mi


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 1 2009, 06:24 PM~14065998
> *I KNOW WHAT U MEAN BROTHA!  :angry:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :werd:  :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> *


me 2 poor six1 :tears: :tears:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jun 3 2009, 11:59 AM~14083289
> *No, what they should have done was NOT do the goofy shit on the rear doors.  Somewhere out there there is a lonely closet door leaning up against the wall missing the hinges...
> 
> 
> ...


haha diss shit is hella funny :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Jun 3 2009, 01:17 PM~14084026
> *hope the decepticons get to this one.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 4 2009, 08:49 AM~14092642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING PRICELESS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 4 2009, 11:49 AM~14092642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I guess its good if you get hungry on a long trip :uh:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


noooooooo!!this guy doesnt deserve this car.he deserves to get hit 
wtf are people thinking these days.
the only thing i like on this car is the paint


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 4 2009, 08:49 AM~14092642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf??????, fucking retards :uh: , lol


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 4 2009, 10:49 AM~14092642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn crack heads. :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 4 2009, 10:49 AM~14092642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 08:40 AM~13998767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOO!!! :tears:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@May 10 2009, 09:45 AM~13842001
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *


 YES U A HATER :machinegun:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 5 2009, 11:46 AM~14103693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Where the milk, I feel hungry for some reason!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> > Where the milk, I feel hungry for some reason!!!
> 
> 
> :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 7 2009, 10:58 AM~14118112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WOODEN DRIVE IT LOL


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 7 2009, 11:01 AM~14118124
> *I WOODEN DRIVE IT LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 5 2009, 09:46 AM~14103693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: they SHOULD arrest that car for being butt ugly


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 7 2009, 02:01 PM~14118124
> *I WOODEN DRIVE IT LOL
> *


You would finally have some wood....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 4 2009, 08:49 AM~14092642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they definatly used the right cereal FRUIT LOOPS ,I guess its there way of being a cereal killer LOL


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 7 2009, 10:58 AM~14118112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd drive to a bon fire


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 7 2009, 02:12 PM~14118223
> *I'd drive to a bon fire
> *


You could drive it into a wood chipper.... :uh:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF I HAD A SOUL I WOULD CRY :uh: this guy was getting high on his own supply


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

its a little blurry but ya gotta love the old duct tape racing stripe :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Jun 7 2009, 11:18 AM~14118259
> *its a little blurry but ya gotta love the old duct tape racing stripe :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Crack Heads :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

This bike was made from the scraps left over on the car build.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

The bike Helmet.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 7 2009, 11:20 AM~14118272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/60s-KUSTOM-...A1%7C240%3A1308


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jun 7 2009, 11:31 AM~14118336
> *:uh:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/60s-KUSTOM-...A1%7C240%3A1308
> *


thats a little steep :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 7 2009, 02:41 PM~14119403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :uh:


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 7 2009, 04:41 PM~14119403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just when ya think a donk cant get any worse :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 07:35 PM~14121228
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*hahahah could you imagine the look on the upholsterers face???


" you want me to do what?"


hahahahaha*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Jun 7 2009, 10:17 PM~14121097
> *just when ya think a SLAB cant get any worse :uh:
> *


*fixed*


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 09:43 PM~14121278
> *hahahah could you imagine the look on the upholsterers face???
> " you want me to do what?"
> hahahahaha
> *


and to leave the factory material under that ,They might as well have at least did it red then put the cereal cover on lol


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Jun 7 2009, 07:17 PM~14121097
> *just when ya think a donk cant get any worse :uh:
> *


WTF was he thinking :twak: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears: :buttkick: :nono: :barf: :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 20 2009, 07:41 AM~13944196
> *Look an oversize PT cruiser....lol
> 
> 
> ...


aye puto!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 4 2009, 10:41 PM~13785753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the chick in the back has major clammage.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 8 2009, 10:59 AM~14125242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 8 2009, 10:59 AM~14125242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL now way


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 8 2009, 11:59 AM~14125242
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: i think this one is actually pretty sweet!


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a waste


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 8 2009, 08:59 AM~14125242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Goddamn!


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> > :roflmao: :roflmao: damn this one takes it
> > :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Wifey shot these 2 pictures of this flying object lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jun 10 2009, 06:35 PM~14154396
> *Wifey shot these 2 pictures of this flying object lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :twak:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 9 2009, 04:26 PM~14140834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shits tough mayne.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

no its not


----------



## goldspokes (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jun 10 2009, 07:35 PM~14154396
> *Wifey shot these 2 pictures of this flying object lol
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! looks like they bought every add on that Pep Boys sells! thats a Chunti Rocket


----------



## goldspokes (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 08:35 PM~14121228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 7 2009, 03:41 PM~14119403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> > > :roflmao: :roflmao: damn this one takes it
> > > :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:
> > >
> > >
> > > ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

the only nice thing here is the paint


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like bathtub


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 11 2009, 04:00 PM~14163118
> *the only nice thing here is the paint
> 
> 
> ...



You wouldn't want to get a flat tire :uh:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Jun 11 2009, 12:15 AM~14157899
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


THE DUMBEST THING IVE EVER SEEN...WAT A WAIST OF A CONTI KIT.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Jun 11 2009, 03:22 PM~14163362
> *looks like bathtub
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: it does


----------



## cartucho (May 12, 2009)

a


----------



## cartucho (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 8 2009, 02:53 AM~13215106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want to see a picture of any other "race" that does stupid shit like this to their cars ive only seen blacks :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## texas loco (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2008, 11:01 PM~10684041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ill probabaly buy just in case the want to make a new ghost busters movie lol.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texas loco_@Jun 11 2009, 05:01 PM~14164327
> *ill probabaly buy just in case the want to make a new ghost busters movie lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 07:35 PM~14121228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SNACKS TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 15 2009, 05:06 AM~14192806
> *
> 
> 
> ...



An H6 Rolls??? :uh:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

took a road trip to tulsa oklahoma n saw this


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 16 2009, 06:30 AM~14204404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that thing on fire :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 16 2009, 07:27 AM~14204206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

Straight from my town :uh: :uh: 
crapchero


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Jun 16 2009, 07:46 PM~14210252
> *Straight from my town :uh:  :uh:
> crapchero
> 
> ...


That poor poor thing


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 16 2009, 05:53 PM~14210326
> *That poor poor thing
> *


Aint got pics of back but..damn its got extra stop-lights that are indicators and some truck-look shit :uh:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 16 2009, 06:32 PM~14210657
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mud racing :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 16 2009, 06:32 PM~14210657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 11 2009, 03:00 PM~14163118
> *the only nice thing here is the paint
> 
> 
> ...


good luck with changin the tires.
geesh some people must be on crack when they build cars


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'l have to try and bring my camera to work with me tomorrow, there's this civic or camry or something like that parked on one of the streets I drive down with no back bumper, just chilling on the street


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jun 16 2009, 08:57 PM~14210905
> *good luck with changin the tires.
> geesh some people must be on crack when they build cars
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartucho_@Jun 11 2009, 04:59 PM~14164306
> *i want to see a picture of any other "race" that does stupid shit like this to their cars ive only seen blacks  :0  :0    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

...


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 12:41 PM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns:  :buttkick: :nono: :banghead:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> [/quote


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 16 2009, 10:01 PM~14210941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he said he drives it coming up on that 3-11....... :dunno: Maybe he meant the 7-11


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 16 2009, 10:18 PM~14211169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH Damn that shit is funny :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 10:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


thtat is some funny ass shit,I wouldve had that shit sanded off as soon as it was sprayed WTF!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 08:17 AM~14215194
> *GAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH Damn that shit is funny :biggrin:
> *


More like very very sad :uh:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 16 2009, 07:18 PM~14211169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THIS MUST BEEN WHERE DONKS FIRST BEGAN! :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf: :loco: :yes: :no: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THESE FOOLS MUST HAVE CALLED AND PAID A LOT MONEY TO RENT A HOES TO HELP THEM IN THERE DONK VIDEOS BECAUSE NO REALS CHICKS DON'T WANT TO SEEN ON TV OR IN REAL LIFE THESE UGLY 4X4 CHUCK WAGON MACHINES! :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf: :tongue: :werd: :loco: :nosad: :yessad: :yes: :no: :roflmao: :rofl: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yfArN-e2OU


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

BLUEBERRY should post up my frame on the cutty I had! It was cut with a angle grinder in the rear arches and pushed in to fit big rims on it :uh: 

It was BAD!


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no mamen!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 18 2009, 04:39 AM~14225809
> *THESE FOOLS MUST HAVE CALLED AND PAID A LOT MONEY TO RENT A HOES TO HELP THEM IN THERE DONK VIDEOS BECAUSE NO REALS CHICKS DON'T WANT TO SEEN ON TV OR IN REAL LIFE THESE UGLY 4X4 CHUCK WAGON MACHINES!  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :barf:  :tongue:  :werd:  :loco:  :nosad:  :yessad:  :yes:  :no:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :nicoderm:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yfArN-e2OU
> *


yeah your right, girls like small cars and sometimes trucks


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 8 2009, 10:59 AM~14125242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen this car in person its for a seafood restaurant


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 18 2009, 05:06 AM~14225865
> *BLUEBERRY should post up my frame on the cutty I had!  It was cut with a angle grinder in the rear arches and pushed in to fit big rims on it :uh:
> 
> It was BAD!
> *


its called notching ,we do that all the time down here the right way molded and all...i bet ur shit was hacked up :uh:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)




----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

A few ive come across


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 22 2009, 11:15 AM~14262268
> *its called notching ,we do that all the time down here the right way molded and all...i bet ur shit was hacked up :uh:
> *


I know what notching is man I got a sonoma lowrider. This way ghetto far from notching


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jun 22 2009, 11:54 AM~14263066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SERIO213 (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 09:40 AM~13998767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears:
Fuckin PPL Man 
I See Shit Like This All Over Atl :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIO213_@Jun 24 2009, 01:05 PM~14284546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Must of not had one idea but many 

What drugs do to a person!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SERIO213_@Jun 24 2009, 01:05 PM~14284546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i knew this would end up in here


----------



## OGHARDBODY (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 20 2008, 01:45 AM~10694241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 4 2009, 08:49 AM~14092642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we alrady know hes a fruitlop....  :twak: :werd: :roflmao:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 7 2009, 02:41 PM~14119403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nnnnooooooo mmaaaaammmeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzz :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> > > :roflmao: :roflmao: damn this one takes it
> > > :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:
> > >
> > >
> > > ...


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 16 2009, 06:32 PM~14210657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nooooo wat da fuck not 2 a camaro :uh: :tears: :banghead: hno: :nosad: :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you gotta love the a arms. :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 28 2009, 12:40 AM~14021789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 12:41 PM~14001005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

i feel like eating cereal now


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 1 2009, 01:54 AM~14059086
> *THIS IS A TRUE CRIME OF OG ABUSE!  :angry:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :rant:  :loco:  :werd:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :guns:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :barf:
> 
> THIS IS JUST WHY I MADE THIS POST! DONKIN IS NOT CUSTOMIZATION! IT'S A DISEASE!  :angry:  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> *


...I agree the car is way to high, and he should of tucked them wheels..but dont be a bitch and hate on the whole scene becasue of one car..bitch


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jun 25 2009, 12:58 PM~14295928
> *nooooo wat da fuck not 2 a camaro  :uh:  :tears:  :banghead:  hno:  :nosad:  :twak:
> *


I'll get pictures of the corvette locally on a truck frane set up with super swamper tires and all. The same "shop" has a 70s camaro on a truck frame with big mud tires on it too :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jun 28 2009, 10:21 AM~14320305
> *...I agree the car is way to high, and he should of tucked them wheels..but dont be a bitch and hate on the whole scene becasue of one car..bitch
> *



HEY IT'S THE U.S. I TREAT ALL TYPES OF UGLY RIDES WITH THE SAME DIS. YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO LIKE THE UGLY DONK SCENE. AND I HAVE THE RIGHT NOT TO LIKE IT IF IT LOOKS UGLY AS HELL IN MY EYES AND THE MAJORITY OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY ESPECIALLY ON A LOWRIDER WEBSITE WHICH SO HAPPENS A LOT OF THE UGLY CARS ON THIS POST ARE DONKS OR THE DONK STYLE. ALSO TO ADD TO THAT. MOST OF THESE PICS THAT ARE PLACE IN THIS POST ARE NOT FROM ME SO YOU CAN'T GET ALL MAD AT ME BECAUSE DONK STYLE DOESN'T MEASURE UP AND LAUGHED AT BY MANY PEOPLE THAT'S SUBMITTING PICS OF WHICH ARE MANY, MANY, MANY DONK STYLE RIDES NOT BY ME. CAN'T HANDLE IT. MAKE YOUR OWN WEBSITE DEDICATED TO UGLY DONKS IF THAT'S YOUR PREFERENCE. THIS IS LAYITLOW.COM NOT DONKITHIGH.COM. WE SAY NO TO DONKS HERE DONK SUPPORTER. :thumbsdown: :nicoderm: :werd: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SERIO213_@Jun 24 2009, 02:05 PM~14284546
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: THAT'S WHAT MESSIN WITH SPEED DOES TO YOU! :uh: :no:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> > [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: [email protected]#CKED UP A GOOD DAM MUSTANG! :uh: :angry:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 4 2009, 09:41 PM~13785753
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: ARE THESE MURALS OF KNOCKED UP CHICKS?! :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 09:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: OMG! I SEE A FAT CHICK ON CRACK! :uh: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 7 2009, 03:41 PM~14119403
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: WHAT THA HELL THIS SUPPOSED TO BE! :uh: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jun 28 2009, 10:21 AM~14320305
> *...I agree the car is way to high, and he should of tucked them wheels..but dont be a bitch and hate on the whole scene becasue of one car..bitch
> *


:uh: 

 :ugh: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: 

THIS ARE WANNA BE DONK DEFENDER GANGSTER [email protected]#T TALKIN kc07CHARGER! AND THIS HOW HE ROLLS AND HE WANT WANNA TALK?! :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









AND HERES HIS BUSTED UP TRUCK! MY FRIEND. YOU NEED TO STOP TALKIN [email protected]#T AND START FIXIN YOUR [email protected]#T! :ugh:  :yes: :roflmao: 










:uh: AND CUT YOUR GRASS WHILE U AT IT! :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wtf are these peps smoking these days :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 5 2009, 05:31 PM~14386020
> *wtf are these peps smoking these days :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


looks the the damn door fell off :uh:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 4 2009, 09:14 AM~14378885
> *:uh:
> 
> :ugh:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> ...


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 4 2009, 08:14 AM~14378885
> *:uh:
> 
> :ugh:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> ...


Ok...so you proved what? that I have a charger and a 2 door tahoe project truck..and thats not my crib, thats the " spot" were we work on our cars. Thanks for giving me the spot light tho..I am a little confused about what you are trying to prove. I mean, I see threads of guys working on their own cars all day, so whats your point?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 09:43 PM~14121278
> *hahahah could you imagine the look on the upholsterers face???
> " you want me to do what?"
> hahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 4 2009, 09:51 AM~14378790
> *:uh: OMG! I SEE A FAT CHICK ON CRACK!  :uh:  :barf:
> *


I have never seen any other pic then that of that car anyone have pics of the full car


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 6 2009, 11:15 AM~14392744
> *looks the the damn door fell off :uh:
> *


SHIT LOOKS FUKED UP DONT IT?...WONT BE LONG BEFORE IT DOES.


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 1 2009, 04:47 PM~13456655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No way dude.... :dunno:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 6 2009, 04:10 PM~14394763
> *Ok...so you proved what? that I have a charger and a 2 door tahoe project truck..and thats not my crib, thats the " spot" were we work on our cars. Thanks for giving me the spot light tho..I am a little confused about what you are trying to prove. I mean, I see threads of guys working on their own cars all day, so whats your point?
> *



:uh: :scrutinize: JUST LIKE TO START [email protected]#t TO UGLY CAR SUPPORTERS THAT TALK SH#T THAT'S ALL. :scrutinize: 

:uh: WAIT I C ANOTHER D :rofl: NK & THERE'S ANOTHER D :roflmao: NK! :uh: OOPS! 1 MORE D :barf: NK!


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 6 2009, 09:26 PM~14398310
> *:uh:  :scrutinize: JUST LIKE TO START [email protected]#t TO UGLY CAR SUPPORTERS THAT TALK SH#T THAT'S ALL. :scrutinize:
> 
> :uh: WAIT I C ANOTHER D :rofl: NK & THERE'S ANOTHER D :roflmao: NK!  :uh: OOPS! 1 MORE D :barf: NK!
> *


 Ok.........so you know what a donk is right? its a 71-76 impala or caprice only. 

some examples for you..all tucking the way I like to see them sit


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 7 2009, 01:59 AM~14399853
> *Ok.........so you know what a donk is right? its a  71-76 impala or caprice only.
> 
> some examples for you..all tucking the way I like to see them sit
> ...


and the perfect topic to post them in


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 7 2009, 01:20 AM~14399978
> *and the perfect topic to post them in
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 6 2009, 11:59 PM~14399853
> *Ok.........so you know what a donk is right? its a  71-76 impala or caprice only.
> 
> some examples for you..all tucking the way I like to see them sit
> ...


NICE


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> Ok.........so you know what a donk is right? its a 71-76 impala or caprice only.
> 
> some examples for you..all tucking the way I like to see them sit
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 5 2009, 06:31 PM~14386020
> *wtf are these peps smoking these days :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


ghey


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 6 2009, 12:15 PM~14392744
> *looks the the damn door fell off :uh:
> *


hahaha i was jus about to say that


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 6 2009, 11:59 PM~14399853
> *Ok.........so you know what a donk is right? its a  71-76 impala or caprice only.
> 
> some examples for you..all tucking the way I like to see them sit
> ...


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 7 2009, 12:20 AM~14399978
> *and the perfect topic to post them in
> *


Haters only make us stronger bro.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 7 2009, 10:46 AM~14401182
> *Haters only make us stronger bro.
> *


you have no "haters"
noone knows who you are.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 7 2009, 07:46 AM~14401182
> *Haters only make us stronger bro.
> *


no, u just keep making ur selves look like idiots


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 7 2009, 01:05 PM~14403654
> *no, u just keep making ur selves look like idiots
> *


Why because we have a diffrent taste in cars?..why do lowriders hate on this style so much? .lol..come on man,there is room for all types of cars. I go to car shows, and the only group of car owners that really hate on us, are the low riders, and its a shame, becuse I have owned and built a couple of lowriders myself. I would think that of all car owners, lowriders would show some love, but it just seems that all we get is hate....so its cool , like i said, the hate only makes us stronger.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 7 2009, 09:46 AM~14401182
> *Haters only make us stronger bro.
> *


wrong, i like car with big wheels but those cars have rims that are way to big, they arent even tucking. 22" would of been fine


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 7 2009, 01:59 AM~14399853
> *Ok.........so you know what a donk is right? its a  71-76 impala or caprice only.
> 
> some examples for you..all tucking the way I like to see them sit
> ...


my GLASSHOUSE is not called a stupid fucking donk and if i ever had the idea of puting some big stupid fucked up rims on it someone blow my car up and blow my fuckin brains out


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 8 2009, 12:11 AM~14409074
> *wrong, i like car with big wheels but those cars have rims that are way to big, they arent even tucking. 22" would of been fine
> *



:scrutinize: U PREACH BROTHER! :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 8 2009, 12:44 AM~14409277
> *my GLASSHOUSE is not called a stupid fucking donk and if i ever had the idea of puting some big stupid fucked up rims on it someone blow my car up and blow my fuckin brains out
> *



I'LL PULL THE TRIGGER 4 U BROTHER! :scrutinize: :werd: AGAIN!


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 7 2009, 04:27 PM~14404958
> *Why because we have a diffrent taste in cars?..why do lowriders hate on this style so much? .lol..come on man,there is room for all types of cars. I go to car shows, and the only group of car owners that really hate on us, are the low riders, and its a shame, becuse I have owned and built a couple of lowriders myself. I would think that of all car owners, lowriders would show some love, but it just seems that all we get is hate....so its cool , like i said, the hate only makes us stronger.
> *



BECAUSE ITS NOT LOW TO ENHANCE ITS SLEEK BODY LINES. U GUYS GO AGAINST THE GRAIN MAKING THE STYLE OF THE CAR MAKIN IT HIGH LIKE A 4X4 TRUCK AND THEN TAKE THAT STYLE OF CARS TO MIX IT UP WITH THE LOWRIDERS. REGARDLESS IF U HAD OR OWN A LOWRIDERS DONT JUSTIFY HANGIN AROUND THE LOWRIDERS, LOWRIDER CAR SHOW, AND ESPECIALLY TRYING TO MERGE THE HISTORY LOWRIDERS TO YOUR UGLY BIG DONK STYLE CARS. YOUR BIG WHEEL STYLE CARS ARE NOT RELATED TO LOWRIDERS.THEY ARE NOT AND NEVER WILL BE. AND THATS GOES WAY BACK BY HISTORY OF LOWRIDER PUBLICATIONS AND BY REAL OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER OGS FROM BACK IN THE DAY NO MATTER HOW U GUYS TRY TO TWIST AND LIE TO MERGE THAT BIG WHEEL 4X4 WASHED UP STYLE PIMPMOBILES
TO THE LOWRIDERS AND LOWRIDERS HISTORY. BUT I GOT GOOD NEWS 4 U. U GOT A TRUCK SO WHEN THA BIG WHEEL FAD GETS PLAYED OUT U CAN USE YOUR TRUCK TO TAKE THE BIG UGLY WHEELS TO THE RECYCLER TO GET SOME YOUR MONEY BACK TO BY SOME OF YOUR DIGINATY BACK. :scrutinize: :rofl: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

:uh: AND THIS VANDERSLICE PAINT JOB IS AS UGLY AS THE BIG WHEEL DONK STYLE CARS. :uh: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 8 2009, 01:37 AM~14409663
> *BECAUSE ITS NOT LOW TO ENHANCE ITS SLEEK BODY LINES. U GUYS GO AGAINST THE GRAIN MAKING THE STYLE OF THE CAR MAKIN IT HIGH LIKE A 4X4 TRUCK AND THEN TAKE THAT STYLE OF CARS TO MIX IT UP WITH THE LOWRIDERS. REGARDLESS IF U HAD OR OWN A LOWRIDERS DONT JUSTIFY HANGIN AROUND THE LOWRIDERS, LOWRIDER CAR SHOW, AND ESPECIALLY TRYING TO MERGE THE HISTORY LOWRIDERS TO YOUR UGLY BIG DONK STYLE CARS. YOUR BIG WHEEL STYLE CARS ARE NOT RELATED TO LOWRIDERS.THEY ARE NOT AND NEVER WILL BE. AND THATS GOES WAY BACK BY HISTORY OF LOWRIDER PUBLICATIONS AND BY REAL OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER OGS FROM BACK IN THE DAY NO MATTER HOW U GUYS TRY TO TWIST AND LIE TO MERGE THAT BIG WHEEL 4X4 WASHED UP STYLE PIMPMOBILES
> TO THE LOWRIDERS AND LOWRIDERS HISTORY. BUT I GOT GOOD NEWS 4 U. U GOT A TRUCK SO WHEN THA BIG WHEEL FAD GETS PLAYED OUT U CAN USE YOUR TRUCK TO TAKE THE BIG UGLY WHEELS TO THE RECYCLER TO GET SOME YOUR MONEY BACK TO BY SOME OF YOUR DIGINATY BACK.  :scrutinize:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

:uh: :ugh: :scrutinize: KNOW WAT. I KINDA LIKE IT HERE! :scrutinize: TT :barf: !


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> > Ok.........so you know what a donk is right? its a 71-76 impala or caprice only.
> >
> > some examples for you..all tucking the way I like to see them sit
> >
> ...


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Jul 8 2009, 11:19 PM~14419235
> *you posted a gay ass cavalier...lol who in the fuck would spend money on one of those
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i was thinking the same thing. was digging the pics till i saw the cavalier.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 5 2009, 04:31 PM~14386020
> *wtf are these peps smoking these days :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


damm, this shit is getting ridiculous. seen an seen like three cars with doors like that at wallisville and the beltway, including a grand am.


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Jul 8 2009, 11:19 PM~14419235
> *you posted a gay ass cavalier...lol who in the fuck would spend money on one of those
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: IT DON'T MATTER! IT'S THA PRINCIPLE! :uh:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 9 2009, 03:53 AM~14420623
> *:uh: IT DON'T MATTER! IT'S THA PRINCIPLE!  :uh:
> *


not really you doggin donks but you posted a gay-moblie, you cant dogg somthing and post a worse pic....i like SOME donks... and i like SOME lowriders.... each to his own. BUT SOME cars should never be a DONK nor Lowrider and that cavalier is one of them.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 9 2009, 03:15 AM~14420453
> *i was thinking the same thing. was digging the pics till i saw the cavalier.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 9 2009, 03:25 AM~14420503
> *damm, this shit is getting ridiculous. seen an seen like three cars with doors like that at wallisville and the beltway, including a grand am.
> *


i know right, that shit is ugly!!! i dont care what style you go with...lowrider, slab, DONK, lowrod etc.... its still ugly


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 7 2009, 08:20 AM~14399978
> *and the perfect topic to post them in
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 9 2009, 08:22 PM~13838995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no shit...I know exactly where this car came from.


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> > [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)




----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@May 9 2009, 08:38 PM~13839868
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

:dunno: :dunno: What he thinking


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)




----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2009, 07:24 AM~13592665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha i dont understand?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

to me this is da way donks look good


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jul 9 2009, 02:47 PM~14425895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fast :0


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 9 2009, 04:41 PM~14426565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think it would look better if the rims were a bit smaller


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

FUCK A DONK/SLAB/HI RIDER ALL GAY!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 07:47 PM~14427262
> *FUCK A DONK/SLAB/HI RIDER ALL GAY!!!
> *


STR8 HATIN RIGHT THERE


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2009, 05:49 PM~14427279
> *STR8 HATIN RIGHT THERE
> *


why is that hating hes just expressing his dislike for that type of cars


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 05:47 PM~14427262
> *FUCK A DONK/SLAB/HI RIDER ALL GAY!!!
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: U GOT THAT RITE BROTHER! I'M A UGLY HATER AND I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE! :scrutinize:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 9 2009, 09:46 PM~14428245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow! ugliest car ever.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jul 9 2009, 08:58 PM~14428361
> *wow! ugliest car ever.
> *


the car or the rims? i would take that car and just ditch the rims


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

both and the 2 combined is awful.
dodge is garbage. always been. always will be.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jul 9 2009, 07:07 PM~14428432
> *both and the 2 combined is awful.
> dodge is garbage. always been. always will be.*


speakin the truth brother


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 9 2009, 08:04 PM~14427433
> *why is that hating hes just expressing his dislike for that type of cars
> *


because he could of said nice car,not feeling the wheels, not my style though or simply not even commented if i commented on every car i disliked id have a lot of posts...grow da fuck up u dont like whatever style it is kick roks they obviously didnt build their cars any different then us, for us by us...

u see the difference :uh: if u dont guess what ?u fall in that category


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 9 2009, 07:31 PM~14428137
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:  U GOT THAT RITE BROTHER! I'M A UGLY HATER AND I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE! :scrutinize:
> *


bitch you prolly dont even have a lo lo or a decent car at that point


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 9 2009, 08:46 PM~14428245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you have got to be kidding me
they just ruined a badass car :uh:


----------



## girldog66 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jul 9 2009, 03:41 PM~14425814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THAT CAR NEEDS TO BE SHOT! :uh:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 9 2009, 08:54 PM~14428922
> *bitch you prolly dont even have a lo lo or a decent car at that point
> *


 :uh: THAT'S ALL YOU DONK RIDERS KEEP SAYING. "BITCH" THIS "BITCH" THAT! YOU NEED TO QUIT "BITCHIN" LIKE A CHICK IN THE KITCHEN AND START SPELLING RIGHT LIKE THE WORD "PROLLY" IS NOT WORD DUMMY! IT "PROBABLY". GO BACK TO SCHOOL! IT'S NOT TO LATE! :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 9 2009, 07:46 PM~14428245
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:  :scrutinize: O MY G :barf: ! SLABS! :barf:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Jul 10 2009, 01:34 AM~14429364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That car is cool!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jul 9 2009, 07:31 PM~14425703
> *:barf:
> 
> waste of a car...
> *


OMFG!!!!!!!! that is ........ Nevermind! :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 5 2009, 05:31 PM~14386020
> *wtf are these peps smoking these days :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


*LA RESPUESTA A SU PREGUNTA NO EXISTE, LA UNICA RAZON LOGICA ES: DEMACIADA IMAGINACION+TIEMPO INLIMITADO VIENDO TRANSFORMERS UNA Y OTRA VEZ* :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn wtf it looks like the door fell off that piece of crap :guns:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*THIS IS A LOWRIDER WEBSITE. WE LOWRIDE HERE. IF YOU BRING THAT HI RIDER BULLSHIT IN HERE THE

EXPECT TO BE DISRESPECTED!!!!*
*
IF YOU DONT LIKE IT GO START YOUR OWN WEBSITE OR JOIN A DONK WEBSITE!!!

SO I SAY IT AGAIN

FUCK A DONK/SLAB/HI RIDER OR ANY OF THAT BULLSHIT!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 9 2009, 09:50 PM~14428880
> *because he could of said nice car,not feeling the wheels, not my style though or simply not even commented if i commented on every car i disliked id have a lot of posts...grow da fuck up u dont like whatever style it is kick roks they obviously didnt build their cars any different then us, for us by us...
> 
> u see the difference :uh: if u dont guess what ?u fall in that category
> *


Take your own advice player. dont get butt hurt. Once again you are on a lowrider website. we like lowriders! I comment on what I want when I want. this is a public forum and as long as the post is contributing to the thread it is ok. Not every one is going to agree.


----------



## donkeydotcom (Jul 3, 2009)

WOULD THIS SPEAKER BOX BE CONSIDERED UGLY ASS HELL?
DUDE MADE IT OUT OF PLYWOOD AND VARNISH...LMFAO


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 03:15 PM~14435751
> *THIS IS A LOWRIDER WEBSITE. WE LOWRIDE HERE. IF YOU BRING THAT HI RIDER BULLSHIT IN HERE THE
> 
> EXPECT TO BE DISRESPECTED!!!!
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: 

www.donksforum.net for all you high riders


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 02:15 PM~14435751
> *THIS IS A LOWRIDER WEBSITE. WE LOWRIDE HERE. IF YOU BRING THAT HI RIDER BULLSHIT IN HERE THE
> 
> EXPECT TO BE DISRESPECTED!!!!
> ...



PREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEACH BROTHER! :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jul 10 2009, 03:14 PM~14436445
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> www.donksforum.net for all you high riders
> *


AND STAY THERE! :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 02:19 PM~14435791
> *Take your own advice player. dont get butt hurt. Once again you are on a lowrider website. we like lowriders! I comment on what I want when I want. this is a public forum and as long as the post is contributing to the thread it is ok. Not every one is going to agree.
> *


U TELL IT BROTHER! :scrutinize:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Jul 9 2009, 08:34 PM~14429364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this does not belong in here :uh:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Jul 10 2009, 08:34 PM~14438953
> *this does not belong in here :uh:
> *


SHIT IS KOO !!!!!! ONLY THING WRONG IS HE WANTS $15K FOR A G-BODY :0


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 1 2009, 05:47 PM~13456655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we should blow up his phone# on his key chain LIL style


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Jul 9 2009, 09:34 PM~14429364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE. THIS RIDE SHOULDN'T BE HERE. IT'S CLEAN FOR A WAGON!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 01:15 PM~14435751
> *THIS IS A LOWRIDER WEBSITE. WE LOWRIDE HERE. IF YOU BRING THAT HI RIDER BULLSHIT IN HERE THE
> 
> EXPECT TO BE DISRESPECTED!!!!
> ...


stfu tubby


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 04:19 PM~14435791
> *Take your own advice player. dont get butt hurt. Once again you are on a lowrider website. we like lowriders! I comment on what I want when I want. this is a public forum and as long as the post is contributing to the thread it is ok. Not every one is going to agree.
> *


kill urself bruh u aint make no sense "say what u want when u want" i dont give 3 fuks, man up and accept it u know damn real u wont say shit to any owner of any car u stated in front of their face so go ahead and type on brother ur a real tuff guy in my book..

thanks for ur contributions bruh they reflect somewhat of a hater.. :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2009, 01:31 AM~14441377
> *stuff me buddy
> *


:burn:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Jul 9 2009, 08:34 PM~14429364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a sweet wagon  no way that should be considerd ugly :0 :uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 01:21 PM~14435802
> *WOULD THIS SPEAKER BOX BE CONSIDERED UGLY ASS HELL?
> DUDE MADE IT OUT OF PLYWOOD AND VARNISH...LMFAO
> 
> ...


DAM WHAT WAS THAT DUDE THINKING..........HE WAS PROABABLY TRYING TO SAVE A BUCK!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 03:21 PM~14435802
> *WOULD THIS SPEAKER BOX BE CONSIDERED UGLY ASS HELL?
> DUDE MADE IT OUT OF PLYWOOD AND VARNISH...LMFAO
> 
> ...


WOODGRAIN.... :dunno:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 11 2009, 12:00 PM~14443525
> *WOODGRAIN.... :dunno:
> *


WHY WOULD THIS FOOL BE SO PROUD OF THIS BOX HE SAYS ITS THE LOUDEST THING OUT THERE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Jul 9 2009, 08:34 PM~14429364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS BADASS, NOTHING WRONG WITH THIS ONE, BUT POSTED IN THE WRONG TOPIC


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

NOW THIS IS WHAT I CALL UGLY IN MOTION! :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf: 









[/quote]


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

^That looks sooo stupid. :angry:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

:uh: :around: :barf:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 12 2009, 01:12 AM~14447629
> *NOW THIS IS WHAT I CALL UGLY IN MOTION!  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


that monte is shittin :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

yes its a CHEVETTE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2009, 07:51 AM~14448330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong thread


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 10 2009, 12:59 AM~14431617
> *:uh: THAT'S ALL YOU DONK RIDERS KEEP SAYING. "BITCH" THIS "BITCH" THAT! YOU NEED TO QUIT "BITCHIN" LIKE A CHICK IN THE KITCHEN AND START SPELLING RIGHT LIKE THE WORD "PROLLY" IS NOT WORD DUMMY! IT "PROBABLY". GO BACK TO SCHOOL! IT'S NOT TO LATE!  :scrutinize:
> *


YOu lil hater.....why dont you post up your car( caugh) oh what , you dont have one. Yeah, you still live at home dont you. still gotta ask mom for the keys to roll dont you. still playing "rub down" with betty thumb and four fingers while lookin at your 15 year old cousins pic dont you. Still come on this site hating on other cars, but posted that busted as caviler..dont you.. here is some advice lil fella, stop typing in caps, or at least take your RITILIN before you come on line, get a car, get a job,move out moms basement, and lose your virginity, then hope fully you can get a life, and not be such a ....................H........A............T...........E.................R........... OR YOU CAN KEEP SPAZING OUT ON YOUR POST..........


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> NOW THIS IS WHAT I CALL UGLY IN MOTION! :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf:


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
[/quote]
WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!! :scrutinize: :thumbsdown:


----------



## loco montecarlo (Mar 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 9 2009, 06:46 PM~14428245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car is bad ass wheels on this car are fake.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 12 2009, 08:09 AM~14448394
> *Wrong thread
> *


i thawt i was in the UGLY fest :dunno:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 12 2009, 09:44 AM~14448538
> *YOu lil hater.....why dont you post up your car( caugh)  oh what , you dont have one. Yeah, you still live at home dont you. still gotta ask mom for the keys to roll dont you. still playing "rub down" with betty thumb and four fingers while lookin at your 15 year old cousins pic dont you. Still come on this site hating on other cars, but posted that busted as caviler..dont you.. here is some advice lil fella, stop typing in caps, or at least take your RITILIN before you come on line, get a car, get a job,move out moms basement, and lose your virginity, then hope fully you can get a life, and not be such a ....................H........A............T...........E.................R........... OR YOU CAN KEEP SPAZING OUT ON YOUR POST..........
> *


 :uh: I'M A ......................H...........A..............T............E.....................R.........?!
:scrutinize: WOW! HOW DID YOU FIGURE THAT GENIOUS?! :loco: 

OF COURSE I'M A HATER! I'M A HATER OF UGLY AS HELL CARS LIKE YOUR TYPE AND OTHER UGLY STYLES BESIDES YOURS THE [HIGH DONK STYLE] EVEN THOUGH THERE ARE THE MAJORITY TO BE LAUGHED AND VOMIT UP AT ON LIL! :barf: 
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 12 2009, 09:09 AM~14448394
> *Wrong thread
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: NO IT'S THE RIGHT THREAD! WING DOORS AND MONITORS ON THE BOTTOM OF THE TRUCK?! :scrutinize: :nono: YEAP! IT'S THE RIGHT THREAD! :barf:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 12 2009, 11:44 AM~14448538
> *YOu lil hater.....why dont you post up your car( caugh)  oh what , you dont have one. Yeah, you still live at home dont you. still gotta ask mom for the keys to roll dont you. still playing "rub down" with betty thumb and four fingers while lookin at your 15 year old cousins pic dont you. Still come on this site hating on other cars, but posted that busted as caviler..dont you.. here is some advice lil fella, stop typing in caps, or at least take your RITILIN before you come on line, get a car, get a job,move out moms basement, and lose your virginity, then hope fully you can get a life, and not be such a ....................H........A............T...........E.................R........... OR YOU CAN KEEP SPAZING OUT ON YOUR POST..........
> *





> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 12 2009, 03:14 PM~14449641
> *:uh: I'M A ......................H...........A..............T............E.....................R.........?!
> :scrutinize: WOW! HOW DID YOU FIGURE THAT GENIOUS?!  :loco:
> 
> ...


U GOT OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE ALL KNOW U DONT DRIVE SHIT COMEPINGA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

:uh: HOW ABOUT THIS UGLY OVER KILL!?! :uh: :no: :loco: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: U CAN FIND MORE COLLECTION OVER UGLY RIDES BY CLICKING THIS LINK! AND IF YOU WANT TO SHARE WHAT U DISCOVERED AND GOT HORRIFIED WITH PLEASE! SHARE WITH US SO WE NO NOT WHAT TO DO! :scrutinize: :yessad: :h5: :scrutinize: :barf: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...168610&st=22060


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 12 2009, 01:44 PM~14449800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WOW! A COUNTRY DONK! U GOT ME BEAT! :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 12 2009, 01:35 PM~14449732
> *U GOT OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE ALL KNOW U DONT DRIVE SHIT COMEPINGA!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: AH SHUT UP HORSE WAGON WHEEL LOVER! JUST TAKE LIKE A MAN WITHOUT THE KYB! IF YOU BUILD IT! WE'LL VOMIT ON IT! :ugh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Holy Shit! 



> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2009, 10:49 AM~14448323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 12 2009, 02:52 PM~14449874
> *:uh: AH SHUT UP HORSE WAGON WHEEL LOVER! JUST TAKE LIKE A MAN WITHOUT THE KYB! IF YOU BUILD IT! WE'LL VOMIT ON IT!  :ugh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


you registered a name JUST to hate on these cars. you went so far out of youre way just to talk shit. fuck you internet scum


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!! :scrutinize: :thumbsdown:
[/quote]
it looks like those mighty machines they sell at autozone
damn even the pic wouldn't show itself


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i30.tinypic.com/2rzovw2.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Jul 9 2009, 10:34 PM~14429364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should be banned.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 12 2009, 04:46 PM~14451097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is thiz shit? TOO MUCH CRACK :uh: :uh:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 23 2008, 08:37 PM~10724597
> *that car won 1place unfinished evey show it was in
> *


includeing this one! lol :biggrin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 12 2009, 02:34 PM~14450074
> *http://i30.tinypic.com/2rzovw2.jpg[/img]]420
> *


 :uh: OH DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! DONKS GOT COMPETITION! THAT CAN'T BE REAL! CAN IT?! :uh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 12 2009, 02:05 PM~14449952
> *you registered a name JUST to hate on these cars. you went so far out of youre way just to talk shit. fuck you internet scum
> *


 :uh:  hno: :ugh: UH YEAH! I DID! BUT NOT JUST ON ANY CARS. JUST THE UGLY ONES YOU LIKE! AND WHERE U GET THE NAME "BUNG"?! DON'T LET ME START A UGLY AS HELL NAME FEST! :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 12 2009, 05:46 PM~14451097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: PESCRIPTION DRUGS WILL DO THIS TO YOU! :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 12 2009, 07:21 PM~14451257
> *:uh:    hno:  :ugh: UH YEAH! I DID! BUT NOT JUST ON ANY CARS. JUST THE UGLY ONES YOU LIKE! AND WHERE U GET THE NAME "BUNG"?! DON'T LET ME START A UGLY AS HELL NAME FEST!  :scrutinize:
> *


its a nickname bro dont sweat me.


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 12 2009, 06:25 PM~14451281
> *its a nickname bro dont sweat me.
> *


 :scrutinize: ALRIGHT THEN! NOW WHERE WAS I! OH YEAH! 

:ugh: CALLED THE EMERGENCY HOTLINE! BUT GOT PUT ON HOLD AS THE OPERATOR TOLD ME THERE FLOODED WITH CALLS PEOPLE GETTING SICK OF SEEING DONKS! :ugh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

you act like there arent lows that look like shit too. 1 of the biggest threads in post your ride is the dubs and above topic, ON A LOWRIDER FORUM obviously SOMEONE likes them ******


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2009, 08:51 AM~14448330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not as bad as those wheels on a g body


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> NOW THIS IS WHAT I CALL UGLY IN MOTION! :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf:


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
[/quote]
Oh I think I get it make the convertable top too big so the wheels dont look soo big.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 12 2009, 12:49 PM~14449848
> *:uh: WOW! A COUNTRY DONK! U GOT ME BEAT!  :scrutinize:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


DONK? WHAT DONK? ALL I SEE IS A G BODY


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 3 2009, 11:32 PM~14377120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant hate cause he has no problem ridin by his self in the carpool lane. once the driver is in it looks like a carr full. :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERIO213_@Jun 24 2009, 02:05 PM~14284546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the same paint from the wrecking yard


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Jul 9 2009, 09:34 PM~14429364
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HATIN ASS BITCH LET ME POST A PIC OF YOUR TRUCK


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 12 2009, 05:12 PM~14451211
> *:uh: OH DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! DONKS GOT COMPETITION! THAT CAN'T BE REAL! CAN IT?!  :uh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


not sure if its real


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i26.tinypic.com/34nnmew.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 12 2009, 12:44 PM~14449800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ITS A RED NECK DONK,


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 12 2009, 01:34 PM~14450074
> *http://i30.tinypic.com/2rzovw2.jpg[/img]]420
> *



YOU GOT YOU DODGE IN MY PINTO,


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 12 2009, 07:28 PM~14451631
> *DONK? WHAT DONK? ALL I SEE IS A G BODY
> *


OK DONK STYLE OR BIG WHEEL STYLE. WE DON'T CARE ABOUT THE MEANING JUST THE STYLE THAT IT IS. :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jul 12 2009, 10:51 PM~14453412
> *YOU GOT YOU DODGE IN MY PINTO,
> *


HMMM! I THOUGHT IT IS DODGE IN FORD GRANADA? :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 12 2009, 07:06 PM~14451499
> *you act like there arent lows that look like shit too.  1 of the biggest threads in post your ride is the dubs and above topic, ON A LOWRIDER FORUM obviously SOMEONE likes them ******
> *


 :uh: BOY BUNG. YOU SOUNDS DESPERATE TO MAKE ME CRY. OK I'LL CRY 4 U BUNG. :tears: BOO HOO HOO BUNG CALLED ME A ******! HE GOT ME GOOD! :tears: 

:scrutinize: OK SATISFIED BUNG? BUT FOR YOUR INFORMATION BUNG! I GET ON UGLY LOWRIDERS TO LIKE THIS!

































SO GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT! BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNG! :uh: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 11 2009, 05:08 AM~14441516
> *kill urself bruh u aint make no sense  "say what u want when u want" i dont give 3 fuks, man up and accept it u know damn real u wont say shit to any owner of any car u stated in front of their face so go ahead and type on brother ur a real tuff guy in my book..
> 
> thanks for ur contributions bruh they reflect somewhat of a hater.. :biggrin:
> *


LMAO. "yeah OK!"


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2009, 07:48 AM~14448318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

:uh: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMG :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: !


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r422/st...tAttachment.jpg[/img]


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 30 2009, 02:38 AM~14337817
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: EVEN THE LITTLE INNOCENT ONES HAVE TO SUFFER TOO! :uh: :nosad: :nono: :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 12:29 AM~14454821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL LOOK GOOD TO ME :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 12:17 AM~14454738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rims and tires in that box cost more than yo house *****!!!


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 13 2009, 01:48 AM~14454916
> *rims and tires in that box cost more than yo house *****!!!
> *


 :uh: WOW! U HURT FEELINGS! :tears: :scrutinize: IF THOSE LARGE OVER PRICED WHEELS COST MOST THAN MY HOUSE. WHY WASTE YOUR MONEY ON OVERSIZED BIG WHEELS INSTEAD WORKING ON THE REST OF THE CAR SO THE CAR CAN STAND OUT NOT JUST ON BIG WHEELS? IF SPENDING THE MOST ON BIG WHEELS ON A CAR IS MORE IMPORTATANT THAN CUSTOMIZING THE WHOLE CAR THEN YOU GUY'S ARE :loco: :loco: :loco: !


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

:scrutinize: WHEELS COSTING MORE THAN MY HOUSE. NOT A WISE INVESTMENT. MAKE NO DAMN SENSE. :scrutinize:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Jul 12 2009, 10:26 PM~14452036
> *HATIN ASS BITCH LET ME POST A PIC OF YOUR TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahahahahahahaaaaa. He inherited his pa paws huntin truck an got some garbage ass bolt ons from the hub cap store ..... He just a troll anyway


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Deep dish wheels on a fwd car


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

i know that dodge is in traffic but it has to be going atleast 200mph


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 02:52 AM~14455043
> *:scrutinize: WHEELS COSTING MORE THAN MY HOUSE. NOT A WISE INVESTMENT. MAKE NO DAMN SENSE.  :scrutinize:
> *


if you got the money then do it bitch


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 13 2009, 08:10 AM~14455687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :scrutinize: YEAH. THAT'S A GOOD 1 ! :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 13 2009, 10:55 AM~14456818
> *if you got the money then do it bitch
> *


SO IT'S ALL ABOUT ROLLIN BIG ON WHEELS LOOKIN LIKE A CLOWN AND OVER SPENDING LIKE A DUMMY TO FLAUNT LIKE YOU GOT A LOT OF MONEY?! :uh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf: 

:scrutinize: ONE THING TO SAY ABOUT THAT! :scrutinize: 









:scrutinize: OH YEAH! ALMOST FORGOT! :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2009, 07:48 AM~14448315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A WIRED BOMB READY TO BLOW.


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

:uh: WHAT WASTE OF HORSEPOWER! :uh: :nosad: :scrutinize:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 13 2009, 07:10 AM~14455687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Autozone fest :biggrin: *


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 13 2009, 11:46 AM~14457358
> *Autozone fest  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

CHECK THESE OUT! :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 11:25 AM~14457116
> *SO IT'S ALL ABOUT ROLLIN BIG ON WHEELS LOOKIN LIKE A CLOWN AND OVER SPENDING LIKE A DUMMY TO FLAUNT LIKE YOU GOT A LOT OF MONEY?!  :uh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> 
> :scrutinize:  ONE THING TO SAY ABOUT THAT! :scrutinize:
> ...


so your sayin your gonna put a price limit on your lifestyle? opps i mean our lifestyle your lifestyle is hatin on everybodys ride thinkin yours is the best out there. i highly doubt any of those are you car. probably just random pics from google or some shit :uh: rims and tires cost more than your car more than likely. its a pos anyways


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 13 2009, 12:30 PM~14457750
> *so your sayin your gonna put a price limit on your lifestyle? opps i mean our lifestyle your lifestyle is hatin on everybodys ride thinkin yours is the best out there. i highly doubt any of those are you car. probably just random pics from google or some shit :uh:  rims and tires cost more than your car more than likely. its a pos anyways
> *


I'M CONFUSED. :ugh: 
I will role spokes before dubs or any of those big wheels pieces of shit 

member of the official Layitlow zombie squad (squad starter) 

TEAM TEXAS KING OF BIKES/TRIKES

LOWLILMAMA is my tia,Lil_Lowrdr_Niki is my cousin....both owe me a paleta  

ps3 online gamer tag: da_squid1

BUT YET YOUR ALL DOWN FOR THE OVER PRICED BIG WHEEL THING?! :loco: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 13 2009, 07:10 AM~14455687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 01:45 PM~14457340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U STILL DONT DRIVE SHIT BUT A PAIR OF NUTZ U DIK RYDIN ******....UR A WASTE OF SPERM UR DAD SHOULD OF PULLED OUT OR SKEETED ON HER FACE BUT INSTEAD HE GRACES US WITH THIS LOSER WHO DOES NOT EVEN OWN A CAR LET ALONE DRIVE ONE...UR A JOKE HATE ON WHAT YA WANT U WILL NEVER HAVE SHIT...

BROKE BITCH


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i27.tinypic.com/107l5i0.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## 00chevys10 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Jul 9 2009, 08:34 PM~14429364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this wagon is clean the patterns r fresh


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 9 2009, 07:04 PM~14428421
> *the car or the rims? i would take that car and just ditch the rims
> *


X2


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 03:29 AM~14454821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol lol lol lol lol :roflmao:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 12 2009, 01:53 PM~14450151
> *you should be banned.
> *



LOL X2


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 10:45 AM~14457340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



not a donk fan at all... but this car don't belong here IMO


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

bfore


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

after


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

r.i.p tranin day monte


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 12 2009, 05:15 PM~14451222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWW, MAN!!! NOW THIS IS SUM UGLY SHIT :thumbsdown:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 12 2009, 06:15 PM~14451222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put some 13'' on this and it killer!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562+Jul 13 2009, 12:46 PM~14457358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fantastic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24+Jul 13 2009, 05:47 PM~14461900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean mc y u post it in here?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 13 2009, 05:49 PM~14461916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that mc was ugly as hell in the before
pic


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 13 2009, 06:49 PM~14461916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it would looked a lot better if they left it all black.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 13 2009, 08:44 PM~14463281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :barf:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 14 2009, 02:47 PM~14469871
> *it would looked a lot better if they left it all black.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338863


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

i think we have a winner....this guy have put 100k and more on that crap,,,,this is the only pic i have for now :0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2009, 10:02 PM~14477737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats scary :around: :around:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

who has a email please pm me. I need it so I can send u pics of a corvette and a 70s camaro with lifts and big tires!!!!!!


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2009, 11:02 PM~14477737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm thats gotta be the ugliest thing i ever seen


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Jul 9 2009, 07:34 PM~14429364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats ugly about that?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Jul 15 2009, 01:27 AM~14478610
> *whats ugly about that?
> *



daaaaaaaaaaaamn he do a 3 wheel :barf: 



























j/k this car look great :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 14 2009, 11:17 PM~14478531
> *who has a email please pm me. I need it so I can send u pics of a corvette and a 70s camaro with lifts and big tires!!!!!!
> *


TTT :uh:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2009, 10:02 PM~14477737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Jul 12 2009, 01:07 PM~14449957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this at shows before... NO COMMENT :biggrin: 

Always wanted to ask him why he is using the Corvette emblem on an Elco :dunno:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

caught this one today...lmao


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 15 2009, 02:19 PM~14484039
> *I actually like this (Maybe not the wheels though)
> Seen this at shows before... NO COMMENT  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



I see a guy with corvette emblems on an f-150 every morning..lol
I need to get a pic of that..


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jul 15 2009, 03:26 PM~14484780
> *caught this one today...lmao
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2009, 10:02 PM~14477737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jul 15 2009, 04:26 PM~14484780
> *caught this one today...lmao
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i like the garbage truck handle on the side


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

a chevy lumina on 28's lol


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Jul 15 2009, 05:24 PM~14485454
> *a chevy lumina on 28's lol
> 
> 
> ...


custom cut finder wells !!!! lolz


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2009, 10:02 PM~14477737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit!!! TOTALLY AGREED!!!, game over, this ugly thing wins the crown :barf:


----------



## brickcity98 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jul 15 2009, 05:26 PM~14484780
> *caught this one today...lmao
> 
> 
> ...


this guy has four little kids tied up in this van


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Jul 9 2009, 10:34 PM~14429364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking HATER hahah u dont get it so u HATE you cant even afford the wheels on the wagon oh and i get it your jealous but since you can only dream of a ride of that caliber...i see why u have the truck hahahah 









i wanna ride this instead ^^^^^^^^^^^^

hahah :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

$40 BODY KITS,JUS COME HOLLA ATCHA BOI :biggrin: ......











CHROME PLATING AVAILBLE ASWELL.....










INCOME TAX BALLERS ARE TRULLY WELCOME ASWELL :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 10:51 AM~14457410
> *CHECK THESE OUT!  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


SWERVE KING?.....MAN IF U EVEN TRY U'LL FLIPP OVER IN THAT MUG :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2009, 10:02 PM~14477737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: aww man!!, still cant get over this one, we need more pics :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 15 2009, 05:40 PM~14486138
> *oh shit!!! TOTALLY AGREED!!!, game over, this ugly thing wins the crown :barf:
> *


laughed my ass off :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 15 2009, 12:02 AM~14477737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill give him props for doing all that custom work, but that shit is ugly, he didnt put no thought into it


----------



## dectrone (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@May 21 2008, 07:50 AM~10703115
> *
> 
> 
> ...



they both are cool as hell, and nothing wrong with the grills makes the car i find


----------



## dectrone (May 3, 2009)

> yo the tweedie mobile is legit......everyone knows tweedie bird!!
> elmer fud next


----------



## dectrone (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@May 24 2008, 02:59 PM~10728942
> *mis type it is a ls 1
> *



naw thats not a ls1....thats a lt1


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dectrone_@Jul 15 2009, 08:33 PM~14487896
> *they both are cool as hell, and nothing wrong with the grills makes the car i find
> *


they both look nice to me  uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


Oh I think I get it make the convertable top too big so the wheels dont look soo big.
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> > yo the tweedie mobile is legit......everyone knows tweedie bird!!
> > elmer fud next
> 
> 
> Damn thats a clean fleetwood  i'm not liking the theme looks like a DONK theme :uh:


----------



## 94ciera (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94ciera_@Jul 17 2009, 02:55 AM~14500270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAT SHIT IS SOOOO STUPID??!! THEY NOT EVEN GETTIN PAID FOR HAVIN THEM TAMPON SHITS ON THEIR FUCKIN RIDES! :uh: 
A BUNCH OF DUMBASS ******.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Jul 15 2009, 07:26 PM~14485464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE TOO! WAT THE FUCK?? YO, PEOPLE ARE SOOO FUCKIN DUMB!?
WAT WERE THEY THINKIN? CHEAP ASS ******


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 13 2009, 08:49 PM~14461916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEYYY YOU!! WHY DID U POST UR RIDE N HERE?? UR SHIT IS FARRR FROM "UGLY"!!! LOL... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 15 2009, 01:02 AM~14477737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG... WTF!!!
THESE PEOPLE MUST BE SMOKIN ROCKS!!!! LMAO


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 17 2009, 01:59 AM~14500292
> *DAT SHIT IS SOOOO STUPID??!! THEY NOT EVEN GETTIN PAID FOR HAVIN THEM TAMPON SHITS ON THEIR FUCKIN RIDES! :uh:
> A BUNCH OF DUMBASS ******.
> *


your the dumass here for not realizing thats photoshopped :uh:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 16 2009, 08:43 PM~14495685
> *Damn thats a clean fleetwood    i'm not liking the theme looks like a DONK theme :uh:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Jul 15 2009, 04:24 PM~14485454
> *a chevy lumina on 26's</span> lol
> 
> <img src=\'http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z154/mite28/l_6edaf38dd8f149da99716b37cb5a5036.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>fixed


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94ciera_@Jul 16 2009, 11:55 PM~14500270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PUROS BOLA DE PENDEJOS


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

the maxi pad car might be photo shopped but that lemon head piece of shit is real an ugly as sin


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Jul 15 2009, 04:24 PM~14485454
> *a chevy lumina on fixed</span>*


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 7 2009, 04:27 PM~14404958
> *Why because we have a diffrent taste in cars?..why do lowriders hate on this style so much? .lol..come on man,there is room for all types of cars. I go to car shows, and the only group of car owners that really hate on us, are the low riders, and its a shame, becuse I have owned and built a couple of lowriders myself. I would think that of all car owners, lowriders would show some love, but it just seems that all we get is hate....so its cool , like i said, the hate only makes us stronger.
> *


The whole "hate" word being thrown around isn't accurate. Hate, in this context, means that there is something that a certain person wants, that the next man has, but can't ever get so he/she is envious. Most of the lowriders can build a donk any day of the week with no problem so the "hate" thing is invaild. For a lot a people, the whole big rim thing is just plain ugly. For a lot of the lowriders, its so opposite of lowriding that is almost distasteful. And the bigger point of all the donk/big rim comments on THIS site is the fact that these are NOT lowriders and this is a lowrider site. They have their own site. If the the big rim topic was on *off topic*, where it rightfully should be, there would be no aurguement.


----------



## 94ciera (Feb 26, 2009)

the maxi pad car is real its from clevland ohio


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

what did yall fix on the chevy lumina pic.all yall did was fuck it up.the car does have 28" on it.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94ciera_@Jul 17 2009, 03:42 PM~14504525
> *the maxi pad car is real its from clevland ohio
> *


no its not u idiot its from ft walton beach :uh: fl and its long gone now


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Jul 17 2009, 12:45 PM~14504552
> *what did yall fix on the chevy lumina pic.all yall did was fuck it up.the car does have 28" on it.
> *


no it doesnt


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2009, 08:49 AM~14448323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

i hate to do this cause hes cool as fuck but


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

what makes you say it don't have 28's i see this piece of shit all the time


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/maxomega2002


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

http://emob.photobucket.com/albums/uu84/Bi.../1247858665.jpg
:uh:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

same Wheels


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

those wheels don't belong on that car


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Jul 17 2009, 05:15 PM~14505409
> *those wheels don't belong on ANY car
> *


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94ciera_@Jul 17 2009, 12:42 PM~14504525
> *the maxi pad car is real its from clevland ohio
> *


Nope, its photoshopped


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jul 17 2009, 03:45 PM~14505670
> *those wheels don't belong on ANY car
> *


Batman could use them on the bat mobile. They would be good to ride up on the side of another car and shred up their tires!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 17 2009, 04:59 PM~14505788
> *Nope, its photoshopped
> *


well...its both :/


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 17 2009, 03:37 PM~14505046
> *http://emob.photobucket.com/albums/uu84/Bi.../1247858665.jpg
> :uh:
> *


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 17 2009, 04:55 PM~14506774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 17 2009, 07:38 PM~14507102
> *Thanks bro
> *


no prob homie. both these cars were in ther world of wheels show in duluth :uh:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

custom continental kit and skirts


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 17 2009, 02:03 PM~14505298
> *WTF</span>
> 
> :tears:  :ugh: :guns: :barf: :barf: :banghead:*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jul 17 2009, 12:52 PM~14503935
> *The whole "hate" word being thrown around isn't accurate. Hate, in this context, means that there is something that a certain person wants, that the next man has, but can't ever get so he/she is envious. Most of the lowriders can build a donk any day of the week with no problem so the "hate" thing is invaild. For a lot a people, the whole big rim thing is just plain ugly. For a lot of the lowriders, its so opposite of lowriding that is almost distasteful. And the bigger point of all the donk/big rim comments on THIS site is the fact that these are NOT lowriders and this is a lowrider site. They have their own site. If the the big rim topic was on off topic, where it rightfully should be, there would be no aurguement.
> *


WELL SAID GOLDEN ONE! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 17 2009, 07:23 PM~14507369
> *WELL SAID GOLDEN ONE!  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 17 2009, 07:10 PM~14507290
> *custom continental kit and skirts
> 
> 
> ...


holy fucking shit :wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 14 2008, 04:21 PM~11861042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!? :roflmao: Junkies would be all over this. :rofl:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Jul 17 2009, 01:31 PM~14504995
> *what makes you say it don't have 28's i see this piece of shit all the time
> *


they just dont look like 8s but maybe they are you should look at the tire to make sure :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jul 17 2009, 11:52 AM~14503935
> *The whole "hate" word being thrown around isn't accurate. Hate, in this context, means that there is something that a certain person wants, that the next man has, but can't ever get so he/she is envious. Most of the lowriders can build a donk any day of the week with no problem so the "hate" thing is invaild. For a lot a people, the whole big rim thing is just plain ugly. For a lot of the lowriders, its so opposite of lowriding that is almost distasteful. And the bigger point of all the donk/big rim comments on THIS site is the fact that these are NOT lowriders and this is a lowrider site. They have their own site. If the the big rim topic was on off topic, where it rightfully should be, there would be no aurguement.
> *



right on homie THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 13 2009, 12:48 AM~14454916
> *rims and tires in that box cost more than yo house *****!!!
> *


NOW WHAT DOESNT EVEN OWN A FUCKEN HOUSE :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 20 2009, 02:08 AM~14522551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makes me wanna take a donk


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Jul 20 2009, 01:24 AM~14522846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: NAW. THIS IS JUST UNDERCONSTRUCTION. IT'S DISQUALIFIED FROM THE UGLY AS HELL FEST. DOESN'T MEET LEGIT UGLY QUALIFICATIONS. :no: :nicoderm:


----------



## zhan.mary (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=13


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zhan.mary_@Jul 20 2009, 02:51 AM~14522933
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=13
> *


SUCK MY NUTS BITCH ASS CUNT!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2009, 11:02 PM~14477737
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: I HAVE TO SAY IT! THIS IS OFFICIALLY HANDS DOWN WHILE TAKING THE CROWN THE UGLIEST! "UGLY AS HELL" RIDE EVER POSTED HERE! THIS TITLE IS ON STANDING BY ME JROCK UNTIL SOMEONE! ANYONE! CAN POSSIBLY DETHROWN THIS? :uh: THIS? :uh: I THINK WAS AN AVALANCH! :uh: 

SO I JROCK OFFICIALLY GIVE THIS THE! :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zhan.mary_@Jul 20 2009, 01:51 AM~14522933
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=13
> *


 :uh: I JUST SEE BAGS FOR SALE.  :dunno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 14 2008, 04:21 PM~11861042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: OBVIOUSLY MONEY NOT WELL SPENT. :uh:


----------



## zhan.mary (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.zshare.net/audio/6286184062e0acc2/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CHECK THIS OUT FELLAS! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=488284


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 20 2009, 12:50 AM~14522929
> *:uh: NAW. THIS IS JUST UNDERCONSTRUCTION. IT'S DISQUALIFIED FROM THE UGLY AS HELL FEST. DOESN'T MEET LEGIT UGLY QUALIFICATIONS.  :no:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: JROCK, okay it's underconstruction :cheesy: , should be painted in a month; but it is ugly ass hell to me :biggrin: . Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2009, 10:02 PM~14477737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jul 20 2009, 10:00 AM~14524272
> *:wave: JROCK, okay it's underconstruction  :cheesy: , should be painted in a month; but it is ugly ass hell to me  :biggrin: . Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


Damm J=rock. I cant stop laughing. and I am only at page 2!
maybe the mural on this trunk, has been put there to keep the cops away?
like a scair crow is meant to keep crows away...........man I just thought of 
something, I bet no birds will ever shit on that trunk... maybe it's a hollowween
rider? if you make a child look at that trunk for more than two minutes,
It's guaranteed to give them night mares....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jul 17 2009, 11:52 AM~14503935
> *The whole "hate" word being thrown around isn't accurate. Hate, in this context, means that there is something that a certain person wants, that the next man has, but can't ever get so he/she is envious. Most of the lowriders can build a donk any day of the week with no problem so the "hate" thing is invaild. For a lot a people, the whole big rim thing is just plain ugly. For a lot of the lowriders, its so opposite of lowriding that is almost distasteful. And the bigger point of all the donk/big rim comments on THIS site is the fact that these are NOT lowriders and this is a lowrider site. They have their own site. If the the big rim topic was on off topic, where it rightfully should be, there would be no aurguement.
> *


okay, now (soap box time for Markie) I feel it might be a little more 
to it, (As to why, some lowriders are so anti dunk) i personaly dont like the way out colors,,,,,,checker board patterns....ect. but at the same time seeing 
GM car, (rollin or parked) if its dunked has a certain appeal to me.
because of the car sitting so high, it reminds me of when a lifted and 
is locked up all the way around. I dontgo to car show's or hardly cruzz at all any more because, i just never really got over my ex when we broke up 4 or 5 years ago...And keepin real to myself. i dont want to be out trying to shine.
seeing friends family ect. when in reality i know i am not right.
I am a man, so you know you cant help but notice a female if she looks good and
is in your preasance.....but I am not comfortable looking at another mans
wife, girl friend, or daughter.. so i dont go anyplace cause i know the results
are the same...I go home alone.....I CAN BE IN ANY ONE OF MY TWO 
lowriders. sitting at a light next to a car load of females, and i wont even look 
in there direction, because i feel so invisable....Now something tell's me that 
if i was dunked out, then the female along with others would still be jockin.
But then that would make me a person who went with the flow, just to fit in.
and that's not how I want to see myself..... pretending to be cool on the outside
when on the inside I am all fucked up.... well I know that dunk cars are getting
alot of attention.. And I think that some lowriders may actualy be a little
jealouse of dunk cars, cause maybe its catching on more and more.
But that is why (as lowriders) we shoud not be so quick to judge or 
insult that which we do not understand...after all, as lowriders were'nt we
in that same situation just a few years ago?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 19 2009, 11:12 PM~14522569
> *makes me wanna take a donk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 17 2009, 06:10 PM~14507290
> *custom continental kit and skirts
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh: :barf: :barf:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 20 2009, 04:17 PM~14528106
> *okay, now (soap box time for Markie) I feel it might be a little more
> to it, (As to why, some lowriders are so anti dunk) i personaly dont like the way out colors,,,,,,checker board patterns....ect. but at the same time seeing
> GM car, (rollin or parked) if its dunked has a certain appeal to me.
> ...


An 800 pound lady on a tricycle would get more attention than the dunk (donk) and the low low. Getting attention doesn't always mean being jocked.......  
And it's funny how many times the females, who's in their mans dunk (donk), break their neck trying to check out the low lows when they slide through......... :0
And we're not "quick to judge". We are just stating our opinion on how those cars look.


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

26 :machinegun:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jul 20 2009, 04:38 PM~14529095
> *An 800 pound lady on a tricycle would get more attention than the dunk (donk) and the low low. Getting attention doesn't always mean being jocked.......
> And it's funny how many times the females, who's in their mans dunk (donk), break their neck trying to check out the low lows when they slide through......... :0
> And we're not "quick to judge". We are just stating our opinion on how those cars look.
> *


Hate. hate hate hate hate hate hate...lol..man you know what, maybe in cali the hoes break their necks..but not in the Mid, or south or out east. The big wheel movement is here, and its taking over chump, so hate hate hate hate hate, but still aint going any where. So you can accept that fact and act like a man , or be a bitch and hate...golden one? shit, all you middle aged lowriders hate us, its okay, we hate you too.


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 20 2009, 05:17 PM~14528106
> *okay, now (soap box time for Markie) I feel it might be a little more
> to it, (As to why, some lowriders are so anti dunk) i personaly dont like the way out colors,,,,,,checker board patterns....ect. but at the same time seeing
> GM car, (rollin or parked) if its dunked has a certain appeal to me.
> ...


Donks are a southern thing. I personally like the ones with rims tucked not the ones that are jacked up with 26" on it. I grew up in the northeast and moved down here like 3 years ago and still don't understand the donk thing. No one in the northeast has ever seen a donk in person and everyone clowns on these cars. If you ask a hotrod guy or muscle car guy if they can appreciate a lowrider and they will say yes most of the time, as far as a donk they feel the same way us lowrider guys feel, they hate it. It might catch on it , it might not, but the donk guys need to go to www.donkforums.net if they want to see shit they like and leave lay it low to the low lows. I don't understand why the highriders feel like there part of the lowrider movement they aren't. Its like saying a dodge challenger with candy paint and cragers is a lowrider because it has candy paint. Its not its a lowrider its a muscle car. So as far as i'm concerned a chevy with candy paint and 20" + wheels is not a lowrider its a highriser. So to all the highrisers that complain about how everyone hates the style and we are on your jocks, your on a lowrider forum so your jocking our style, you'll never catch me on a highriser forum unless I want a good laugh.


----------



## cp63 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 16 2009, 02:43 PM~14495685
> *Damn thats a clean fleetwood    i'm not liking the theme looks like a DONK theme :uh:
> *


 :barf: somebody buy it and burn it please


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 16 2008, 08:03 AM~10669632
> *You could just post them here with the other ugly cars.
> 
> Or just visit the Donk fest.   :dunno:
> *




:h5: I agree!!!!


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Jul 21 2009, 10:54 PM~14545929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!?

That's a T-Bird :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 22 2009, 02:28 PM~14551662
> *WTF?!?
> 
> That's a T-Bird  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they sell a kit to do that :uh:


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Jul 17 2009, 03:15 PM~14504859
> *:biggrin:
> *


lollllllll ive seen lots of arms like that in ohio


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 22 2009, 03:36 PM~14552402
> *they sell a kit to do that :uh:
> *


 :yessad: yes they do :uh: a guy up here has one i don't care for them to much :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 22 2009, 04:16 PM~14552925
> *:yessad:  yes  they do  :uh:  a guy up here has one i don't care for them to much :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


X2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Jul 22 2009, 12:54 AM~14545929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf i seen a car just like that here in houston


----------



## BIG CAT 65 (May 30, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Jul 22 2009, 01:54 AM~14545929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY CALL IT A SHOE BIRD ITS WORTH SOME MONEY :uh:


----------



## MusicMan (Jul 20, 2009)

Here we go homies, Not a low, but COULD be a nice car. 1991 Chevy Camaro. 

Where you can buy this beauty? Of course, in Poland. And this fella wants 5000$ for it :biggrin:


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MusicMan_@Jul 23 2009, 02:36 AM~14557709
> *Here we go homies, Not a low, but COULD be a nice car. 1991 Chevy Camaro.
> 
> Where you can buy this beauty? Of course, in Poland. And this fella wants 5000$ for it  :biggrin:
> ...


Ferramaro? Kurva .Rzeźnia :uh:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2009, 10:02 PM~14477737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MusicMan_@Jul 23 2009, 02:36 AM~14557709
> *Here we go homies, Not a low, but COULD be a nice car. 1991 Chevy Camaro.
> 
> Where you can buy this beauty? Of course, in Poland. And this fella wants 5000$ for it  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

if these have been posted already...I am sorry


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jul 23 2009, 04:17 PM~14561418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Batmobile is definately ugly, but kinda cool I guess. the other is the green hornet car I think. Not a big comic book reader, but that looks like it. Still ugly. hah


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MusicMan_@Jul 23 2009, 04:36 AM~14557709
> *Here we go homies, Not a low, but COULD be a nice car. 1991 Chevy Camaro.
> 
> Where you can buy this beauty? Of course, in Poland. And this fella wants 5000$ for it  :biggrin:
> ...



repaint it red put a regular hood on and some sick staggerd wheels it would look aight.....


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jul 23 2009, 03:17 PM~14561418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the vet/batmobile not that bad


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 23 2009, 04:20 PM~14562078
> *the vet/batmobile not that bad
> *


x2 makes the vette look half ass good lol


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Jul 21 2009, 11:54 PM~14545929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these shoe box t-birds wouldn't look that bad if they did something about the top and windshield and maybe some skirts








:dunno:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 20 2009, 06:32 PM~14528276
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

This is actually a funny topic


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

This is TATA something.Made in India. 
I can't imagine man in dealership saying "I want that car!" 
Funny thing is that TATA means Dad in Polish


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jul 23 2009, 04:49 PM~14561756
> *Batmobile is definately ugly, but kinda cool I guess.  the other is the green hornet car I think.  Not a big comic book reader, but that looks like it.  Still ugly.  hah
> *






ide whip the batmobile, dont look half bad, not as ugly as some of the other shit in this topic  

and the other ride is the green hornet ride, with some tlc it looks like it has potential  


and spike, get off chevys nuts, go fix a dodge or some shit! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by MusicMan_@Jul 23 2009, 02:36 AM~14557709
> *Here we go homies, Not a low, but COULD be a nice car. 1991 Chevy Camaro.
> 
> Where you can buy this beauty? Of course, in Poland. And this fella wants 5000$ for it  :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh: Thats Ugly :uh:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> the batmobile is sick id ride that


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

This Guy!! Can Not Believed This!!! :loco:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

hno:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Jul 25 2009, 05:47 PM~14579995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


???  :dunno: :thumbsdown: 
I THOUGHT THIS WAS FOR CARS???


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 23 2009, 04:11 PM~14561353
> *if these have been posted already...I am sorry
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 26 2009, 06:36 PM~14588446
> *???   :dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> I THOUGHT THIS WAS FOR CARS???
> *


do he was watching the cars!


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 17 2009, 04:55 PM~14506774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is wrong with people?


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Jul 21 2009, 10:54 PM~14545929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that aint bad,, id rock that


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Jul 25 2009, 01:47 PM~14579995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :uh:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Jul 25 2009, 10:36 AM~14578722
> *This is TATA something.Made in India.
> I can't imagine man in dealership saying "I want that car!"
> Funny thing is that TATA means Dad in Polish
> ...



Funny thing... TATA in french means... somebody that's stupid! HAHAHA!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

why do people make things that may look somewhat decent and turn them into something totally horrible :nosad:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

I think this belongs in here


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 28 2009, 08:37 AM~14595056
> *I think this belongs in here
> 
> 
> ...


You thought right :yessad:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Jul 28 2009, 04:28 AM~14601977
> *You thought right :yessad:
> *


AGREED :yessad:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2009, 03:25 PM~14504952
> *i hate to do this cause hes cool as fuck but
> 
> 
> ...



this car was tight ....did he ever get it finished...?


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 27 2009, 01:37 PM~14595056
> *I think this belongs in here
> 
> 
> ...










:barf: :barf: :nono: :nono: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :loco:  :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Jul 28 2009, 02:28 AM~14601977
> *You thought right :yessad:
> *


I don't understand this guy [he is local] spending how ever much on those big rims like buy a can of spray paint and paint the rusted undercarriage :uh: :uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 27 2009, 02:37 PM~14595056
> *I think this belongs in here
> 
> 
> ...


this wouldnt look so fuckin bad if he didnt have a stupid lift kit on it. :angry:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jul 29 2009, 05:35 PM~14620163
> *this wouldnt look so fuckin bad if he didnt have a stupid lift kit on it.  :angry:
> *


X2  it would look good tucking some 20's or 22's


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Jul 29 2009, 08:22 PM~14622147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Jul 29 2009, 09:22 PM~14622147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

SOOOOO UGLY!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 31 2009, 01:47 PM~14639592
> *SOOOOO UGLY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## VaLenZ64 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Jul 29 2009, 08:22 PM~14622147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: WTF THATS GHETTO!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VaLenZ64_@Jul 31 2009, 04:21 PM~14641078
> *:roflmao: WTF THATS GHETTO!
> *


His nieghbors must love it :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 31 2009, 12:47 PM~14639592
> *SOOOOO UGLY!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: thats ganstat ronald !!


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 31 2009, 12:47 PM~14639592
> *SOOOOO UGLY!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if they get free Happy Meals!! :roflmao:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 2 2009, 04:28 PM~14649613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf: :twak:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 1 2009, 11:28 PM~14649613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Not bad at all`!! but doors are the shit :uh: ... some real shit :barf:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@May 19 2008, 06:27 PM~10690429
> *HERES ONE I TOOK IN MEXICO TWO WEEKS AGO (HAVE A BLAST ON THIS FOKKERZ)
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nosad: :nosad: :loco: :nono: :barf:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 1 2009, 09:28 PM~14649613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS NICE.........EXEPT THIS DOORS AND GHEETO TIRES............DEAM WHY DO PEOPLE DO THIS SHIT...........HAD TO BE A TINTO.....


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

just saw these in the dub and above so thought theyd might go here


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Aug 3 2009, 07:02 PM~14664720
> *just saw these in the dub and above so thought theyd might go here
> 
> 
> ...


agreed, dub and above topic has sum badass cars, BUT SUM OF THEM BELONG IN HERE, LOL


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 3 2009, 10:04 PM~14666377
> *:|
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Jul 29 2009, 10:22 PM~14622147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

At my sister's graduation a few months ago, I just kept forgetting where the picture was.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 2 2009, 12:28 AM~14649613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn those white walls are thick as hell lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 23 2008, 10:20 AM~10719167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum I just realized he had a Lexan Hood :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Jul 29 2009, 11:22 PM~14622147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You cant hide money :no: :cheesy:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> > the batmobile is sick id ride that
> 
> 
> x2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2009, 11:53 AM~14693931
> *Dayum I just realized he had a Lexan Hood :0  :0
> *


Good heads up! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 6 2009, 03:26 PM~14694282
> *Good heads up!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Well it was clear :dunno: If I was a bird I would of hit my head :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 1 2009, 09:28 PM~14649613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 1 2009, 11:28 PM~14649613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BESIDES THOSE THICK ASS WHITEWALLS AND THE LAMBO DOORS THAT BITCH IS CLEAN AS FCK


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

73 Donk :uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:angry: FUCKET UP A NICE LINCOLN :uh: :twak: :barf:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Aug 3 2009, 07:02 PM~14664720
> *just saw these in the dub and above so thought theyd might go here
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 2 2009, 12:28 AM~14649613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



seen this car in person and the car was black before and its got real 100 dollars in the trunk literally 10 bills cleared over on the trunk.... and gold leafing marujanua leaves all over it too

heres tha trunk


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 8 2009, 07:59 AM~14710475
> *seen this car in person and the car was black before and its got real  100 dollars in the trunk literally 10 bills cleared over on the trunk.... and gold leafing marujanua leaves all over it too
> 
> heres tha trunk
> ...


i count 12


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 8 2009, 12:34 PM~14710882
> *i count 12
> *



ok 1200 then :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 8 2009, 07:59 AM~14710475
> *seen this car in person and the car was black before and its got real  100 dollars in the trunk literally 10 bills cleared over on the trunk.... and gold leafing marujanua leaves all over it too
> 
> heres tha trunk
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 17 2009, 03:03 PM~14505298
> *same Wheels
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 31 2009, 01:47 PM~14639592
> *SOOOOO UGLY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/1313385944.html


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Aug 9 2009, 12:36 PM~14717337
> *
> :uh:
> *


wtf


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Aug 9 2009, 09:34 AM~14716458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Would look 100 percent better just plain stock.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 9 2009, 03:16 PM~14718140
> *Would look 100 percent better just plain stock.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 9 2009, 05:15 PM~14718136
> *wtf
> *


lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll this shit might be the worst car on this topic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 04:29 PM~14718619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :uh:


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

Look what i spotted today :biggrin: real gangsta daewoo nexia :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 8 2009, 07:59 AM~14710475
> *seen this car in person and the car was black before and its got real  100 dollars in the trunk literally 10 bills cleared over on the trunk.... and gold leafing marujanua leaves all over it too
> 
> heres tha trunk
> ...


yes car is clean and vey nices.. some these folks just stupid... plus the owner is real cool. he bought the whole show dinner that night!! his other rides are tight too..


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Not that ugly...But looks all wrong.


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 11 2009, 06:31 AM~14733384
> *Not that ugly...But looks all wrong.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.....61 AND A HALF IMPALA???


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 11 2009, 03:31 AM~14733384
> *Not that ugly...But looks all wrong.
> 
> 
> ...


the paint doesnt even match.the fender is darker then the rest of the car


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Aug 10 2009, 07:04 AM~14723356
> *Look what i spotted today  :biggrin:  real gangsta daewoo nexia  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i28.tinypic.com/eqzbcx.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 11 2009, 01:54 PM~14737289
> *http://i28.tinypic.com/eqzbcx.jpg[/img]]420
> *


 wtf is wrong with people :uh: looks like after head-on crash with a moped


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 11 2009, 03:44 PM~14738378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 11 2009, 06:03 PM~14739854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN"T STOP LAUGHING :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 11 2009, 06:03 PM~14739854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :loco:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 11 2009, 08:03 PM~14739854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 11 2009, 06:03 PM~14739854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 11 2009, 06:03 PM~14739854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capriceclassic1996 (Jun 17, 2008)

Al right ........this guy pulls up cruzin at a Lowrider picnic ...and parks the damn car to show it off ......AND TELLS ME "ITS FOR SALE"....."A REAL CLASSIC".....plus he cuts grass .....LMAO I didnt ask him for his number cuz its on the car!!!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

I saw this Ford LTD on the 5 fwy one day and had to snap a shot. Who needs a F150 when you could build a roof rack that doubles as a truck bed. Putting them 4X4's and I beams to good use :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 12 2009, 06:11 AM~14744867
> *I saw this Ford LTD on the 5 fwy one day and had to snap a shot. Who needs a F150 when you could build a roof rack that doubles as a truck bed. Putting them 4X4's and I beams to good use :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fucken funny!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 07:49 PM~14665294
> *agreed, dub and above topic has sum badass cars, BUT SUM OF THEM BELONG IN HERE, LOL
> *


for yall information that 300 has taken many 1st place at many big events so i really dont find nothing ugly with it


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 11 2009, 06:03 PM~14739854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

COME ON FELLAS,TIME ARE HARD RIGHT NOW.THAT'S BEIGN ON A BUDGET.DO IT YOUR SELF KITS.LOL


----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PAYASO'S49, goldregal, westcoastridin

i'm going to post you car on here fucker. :biggrin:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 11 2009, 08:03 PM~14739854
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceclassic1996_@Aug 12 2009, 02:49 AM~14744051
> *Al right ........this guy pulls up cruzin at a Lowrider picnic ...and parks the damn car to show it off ......AND TELLS ME "ITS FOR SALE"....."A REAL CLASSIC".....plus he cuts grass .....LMAO  I didnt ask him for his number cuz its on the car!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a real good lowrider picnic


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 11 2009, 01:54 PM~14737289
> *http://i28.tinypic.com/eqzbcx.jpg[/img]]420
> *


WHAT A WASTE OF A '71 RIVI


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 11 2009, 08:03 PM~14739854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capriceclassic1996 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 12 2009, 07:40 PM~14750870
> *looks like a real good lowrider picnic
> *



This was towards the end of the picnic..............


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Apr 6 2009, 06:55 PM~13500998
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DO YOU HAVE LION CUBS 4 SALE?? I could sling these way faster than my Blue Pits in the hood :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VaLenZ64 (Apr 9, 2009)

ugly ass 61 impala


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Jul 29 2009, 08:22 PM~14622147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS GHETTO ASS HOUSE HAS TO BE IN ALABAMA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 14 2009, 01:18 AM~14766391
> *THIS GHETTO ASS HOUSE HAS TO BE IN ALABAMA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



NO,NO,NO :nono: THATS SOME MIAMI DADE COUNTY Kinda Shit, Im Surprised there's not a BIG BODY CADILLAC ON MONSTER TIRES painted in Louie as well in the Driveway or parked in Front of it


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 31 2009, 01:47 PM~14639592
> *SOOOOO UGLY!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I Got the perfect commercial for this Car!!!! The Burger King Dude Driving this Shit into a Wall...


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Jul 25 2009, 02:47 PM~14579995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the Video after he got home from riding in that McDonalds Car


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 28 2009, 06:41 AM~14602643
> *this car was tight ....did he ever get it finished...?
> *


said he's still building it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

walmart parkin lot :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

57 nova..front looks awful
http://i27.tinypic.com/2n8pz54.jpg[/img]]420
http://i27.tinypic.com/ofwope.jpg[/img]]42=
http://i31.tinypic.com/358o36q.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2009, 12:53 AM~14782409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U ALWAYS FIND THE MOST INTERESTING WHIPS @ WAL*MART's PARKING LOT :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Aug 9 2009, 02:54 PM~14718047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHH

















SHIIITT









OHH SHIITTT


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Aug 17 2009, 01:52 AM~14790064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 16 2009, 10:38 PM~14788608
> *57 nova..front looks awful
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2n8pz54.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i27.tinypic.com/ofwope.jpg[/img]]42=
> ...


awww hell naw :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

ok ummmmmmmmm what can i say about these cars................................... :machinegun: 
now what about a donk/slab/high rider :guns: 
:barf: to all ugly ass cars blow them to hell


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 16 2009, 11:39 PM~14787802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Im always suprised when I look in here


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: ___________ :0 _____________ :buttkick:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

My homie ran across this ................................


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 18 2009, 06:45 AM~14802424
> *My homie ran across this ................................
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 18 2009, 09:43 AM~14802727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of body work went into that one you atleast have to respect that.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 11 2009, 05:31 AM~14733384
> *Not that ugly...But looks all wrong.
> 
> 
> ...


Its a rear 61 1/2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 18 2009, 08:51 AM~14803230
> *Lots of body work went into that one you atleast have to respect that.
> *


yes sir, i just think that if they did put so much work into it, they could have at least put a diferent front end, or maybe is just that ugly hood making look bad


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 18 2009, 09:45 AM~14802424
> *My homie ran across this ................................
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 11 2009, 03:31 AM~14733384
> *Not that ugly...But looks all wrong.
> 
> 
> ...



yeah that's really weird lookin


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 16 2009, 08:39 PM~14787802
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nothing wrong with this is there?


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 18 2009, 09:24 AM~14803602
> *nothing wrong with this is there?
> *


X2


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 18 2009, 10:51 AM~14803230
> *Lots of body work went into that one you atleast have to respect that.
> *


I GIVE THE BODYMAN PROPS :thumbsup: 

DESIGNER :twak: FOR THE WASTE


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 18 2009, 09:24 AM~14803602
> *nothing wrong with this is there?
> *


I can't find anything wrong with it


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 18 2009, 08:43 AM~14802727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i don't htink that's all that bad.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 18 2009, 11:24 AM~14803602
> *nothing wrong with this is there?
> *


 :dunno: maybe the suicide door in the back!??


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yet I may be wrong, I'm sure someone Fruity might like it....</span> :uh:


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Aug 19 2009, 02:57 PM~14817845
> *Yet I may be wrong, I'm sure someone Fruity might like it....</span>  :uh:
> *


 :uh: just imagine the owner!!! wish it's a girl :barf:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 20 2009, 08:14 AM~14826020
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ha ha


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i26.tinypic.com/2m79860.jpg[/img]]420
http://i30.tinypic.com/2s79fzd.jpg[/img]]420
http://i29.tinypic.com/2hi595g.jpg[/img]]420
tons more http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...ugliest+customs


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 20 2009, 09:25 AM~14826663
> *http://i26.tinypic.com/2m79860.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i30.tinypic.com/2s79fzd.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i29.tinypic.com/2hi595g.jpg[/img]]420
> ...


WTF? Did you find these in the Junkyard's Junkyard?


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

:0 damn check this shit out some fool is selling on craigslist looks crazy lmao

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1322335714.html


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Aug 20 2009, 12:49 PM~14828750
> *WTF? Did you find these in the Junkyard's Junkyard?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 6 2009, 05:35 PM~14695507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :loco:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> > yo the tweedie mobile is legit......everyone knows tweedie bird!!
> > elmer fud next
> 
> 
> Funny part bro he can paint that shit over and kill any wip you bring to the table !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 12 2009, 08:15 PM~14451222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** you lame az fuck bro that bitch iz hard ! I like to see your wip out shine this bowtie bro .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


Oh I think I get it make the convertable top too big so the wheels dont look soo big.
[/quote]
EiSs2p_JODk&feature
Dawg you talkin shit bring any wip you got i bet my ***** shit on it Power Rag Top ridin 30's fuck ***** play wit it !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


Oh I think I get it make the convertable top too big so the wheels dont look soo big.
[/quote]
I wanna see your wip post it bro since u talkin shit .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 03:29 AM~14454821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dawg u just shitted on str8 pimpin . Bro they have tight wips . Funny you say you gonna spot and pull a ***** bitch card homie what your shit lookin like ?


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 18 2009, 06:24 AM~14803602
> *nothing wrong with this is there?
> *


at a show with your top looking like that id say it belongs here.


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2009, 10:51 AM~14448330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass wip the tv's gotta go that undercar shit iz gay !


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 18 2009, 06:45 AM~14802424
> *My homie ran across this ................................
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN BURRITO (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i31.tinypic.com/muyka8.jpg[/img]]420
http://i25.tinypic.com/ok8mdi.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 22 2009, 01:40 AM~14846162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A TONKA TOY


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 22 2009, 01:40 AM~14846162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice elco it would look way better with 13 or 14 inch D's or Z's IMO :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

herman munsters daily due to the reccession


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 17 2008, 04:28 PM~10677407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 18 2009, 06:45 AM~14802424
> *My homie ran across this ................................
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 16 2008, 04:11 PM~10671839
> *THIS IS UGLY  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Naw bro thats ugly that shit dont effect dubs and above you hit that bitch on the money


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 10:35 PM~14121228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thats shit is fuckin funny holy shit


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2009, 10:42 PM~14019661
> *i belive this FRUIT CAKE belongs on this topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Killer paint air brush that spong bob shit gotta go


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 5 2009, 12:46 PM~14103693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 9 2009, 01:25 AM~13833198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro your hatin on dude thats all


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Aug 19 2009, 03:57 PM~14817845
> *Yet I may be wrong, I'm sure someone Fruity might like it....</span>  :uh:
> *


ballin on a budget :cheesy:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

I wish are trap house's look like this :biggrin: Hoes love that shit :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

I still dont understand why people love this shit in texas !


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 24 2009, 04:32 AM~14861336
> *Bro your hatin on dude thats all
> *


this ***** just hating cus he aint got dat cheese to make his car look like this one


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 24 2009, 08:35 AM~14861437
> *this ***** just hating cus he aint got dat cheese to make his car look like this one
> *


Thats real talk homie . That wip tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 20 2009, 07:14 AM~14826020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: let me :buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 25 2009, 11:43 PM~14881539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whoa :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 25 2009, 08:43 PM~14881539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't understand this one either. :uh:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@May 16 2008, 08:18 AM~10669703
> *didnt the guy who bought that car drive it with a plastic bag over the trunk  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Aug 23 2009, 02:47 PM~14855681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wierd as hell :uh:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 16 2008, 01:04 PM~10671784
> *THAT'S NOT UGLY!!! IS A PROJECT
> *


That's right.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty+Aug 25 2009, 08:43 PM~14881539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats to understand?? He's shakin dem haterz off One by One :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Aug 23 2009, 02:47 PM~14855681
> *
> 
> 
> ...



So thats where my old garden shed went. :uh:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

I dont even know what the fuck is goin through the minds of some people :dunno: Looks like it was spotted at a car show..how the hell are they gonna let that death trap enter the show?? You turn that fool away no matter how much he cries about it... :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 26 2009, 01:41 PM~14887282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:

lookit them speakers on the dash :rofl:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 26 2009, 11:41 AM~14887282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what I wanna know is how anyone could drive this with a straight face...seriously


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 26 2009, 02:55 PM~14887424
> *:rofl:
> 
> lookit them speakers on the dash :rofl:
> *


fuk da speakers he has matching slippers right there ..i cant believe this shit :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 18 2009, 03:29 AM~14801803
> *really?
> *


NOT 90'D N NO WINDSHIELD CHROME :0


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 26 2009, 11:41 AM~14887282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


""SHAKE THE HATERS"" THE ONLY HATERS THIS DUDE HAS IS HIS ALTER EGOS!!!! one of his Brain Cells had to still be good after all that Cracc and Herion he smoked, It had to be sayin HEY DUMBASS WHAT THE FUCC, DONT PUT YOUR MOTHERS CURTAINS ALL OVER YOU CAR, QUIT SMOKIN THAT SHIT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 25 2009, 08:43 PM~14881539
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this thing *MUST* be photoshoped


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 24 2009, 04:48 AM~14861365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am from here and dont understand that wack shit :uh:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Aug 17 2009, 01:01 AM~14788846
> *U ALWAYS FIND THE MOST INTERESTING WHIPS @ WAL*MART's PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> *


Plus a shit load of car clubs actin like they runnin it :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 26 2009, 08:25 PM~14890651
> *I am from here and dont understand that wack shit :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 25 2009, 10:43 PM~14881539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuck does he need a duster for?


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 20 2009, 10:14 AM~14826020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey pal this is the Ugly as Hell Fest and last I checked it wasn't opposites day..lol :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 27 2009, 09:54 AM~14895394
> *Hey pal this is the Ugly as Hell Fest and last I checked it wasn't opposites day..lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

you know if they could...they would


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:barf: :barf:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 05:24 AM~14906870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


booty kits are definitly not for some cars :roflmao:


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 25 2009, 08:43 PM~14881539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What a shit. I wonder how it'll look after rain :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Aug 28 2009, 03:26 PM~14910755
> *What a shit. I wonder how it'll look after rain  :roflmao:
> *


like a wet dog :biggrin:


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 05:24 AM~14906870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wow


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 04:24 AM~14906870
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:rant: :rant: :rant: :loco: :guns:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Aug 28 2009, 11:46 AM~14910261
> *booty kits are definitly not for some cars :roflmao:
> *


 A booty kit is not everybodys booty! but two booty kits are 
not for anybody,,now if this person ever blow's one of those vougue tires,
they better have a spare considering they roll the dual booty kit shot!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 25 2009, 08:43 PM~14881539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this is one of those accaisions's when you try to keep it to yourself, 
hold it in, give the guy his prozac and send him on his way,
(after all, you don want to upset a person like that) keep him in a happy place
untill you can get to safety!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 18 2009, 06:45 AM~14802424
> *My homie ran across this ................................
> 
> 
> ...


thats the new crime fighting car of gothem city!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Aug 9 2009, 09:34 AM~14716458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Okay some people we laugh at, some people we sorry for because we
know something is wrong with them, for the most part maybe they cant help
the way they are wired...but then there is some people you just get mad at.
like you really want to attact them..like how could someone do this, how could someone do this to this car? and not be an ass hole?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 18 2008, 07:37 PM~10682526
> *before anybody else post's it.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THEY SAID POST UGLY CARS, NOT POST UGLY GIRLS DRIVING UGLY CARS :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 04:29 PM~14718619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it is ugly. but it is a 61 (i think) thaT is probably a tight chevy?


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 05:24 AM~14906870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OMG :0 hahahaha some one should teach this guy how to put a boootyo on... Screw all the screws.loL Not one...hahahaha


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 25 2009, 08:43 PM~14881539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:    

\Must of had alot of rust on the body.. "COVER THAT SHIT UP" Naaa Not like that budd..hahhahahaha


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jul 21 2009, 03:05 PM~14540921
> *Hate. hate  hate hate hate hate hate...lol..man you know what, maybe in cali the hoes break their necks..but not in the Mid, or south or out east. The big wheel movement is here, and its taking over chump, so hate hate hate hate hate, but still aint going any where. So you can accept that fact and act like a man , or be a bitch and hate...golden one? shit, all you middle aged lowriders hate us, its okay, we hate you too.
> *


 middle aged lowriders? hate us too? well then what do you want on this
site...? if you hate us then we got nothin for you homie.. dont bite nothing that you steal from the lo lo culture.. chrome..clothes,, beat...movies...
when paul wall, Nelly, Mike Jones Mike Jones Mike jones, come out to cali-It's 
the Low Low that they are always posted up in...now i defended the right to dunk.
No matter how many night mares i have to get counsling for after being the victom
of one of those eye sores! but then you say you hate us? you cant come on this block and dis it like that and think it's notin but love! middlle aged? 
Ice Cube and W.C. have a saying..(if your born in the 80's then I'm problaly
your pappa) cause nine times out of ten i fu%Kd your ect...Oh and the mike jones 
thing? He said his name in the song so much I thought it was repeated on his driver licence...Mike Jones Mike Jones Mike Jones....Is that why you wrote the word hate so much..? you guys have stuter? st stu stu stuter!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 9 2009, 03:41 PM~14426565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 If somebody said (Mark) you can have this car. for $1.000.00
but only if you agree to keep the car the way it is for at least one year.
I would give up the cheader, and roll that bitch for 364 days! On day 365
the chrome front end goes...and then nip tuck!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Aug 28 2009, 11:46 AM~14910261
> *booty kits are definitly not for some cars :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 29 2009, 12:40 AM~14917590
> *thats the new crime fighting car of gothem city!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 06:24 AM~14906870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuck???? What were they thinking??? :barf: :barf: :loco: :loco: :loco: :no: :no: You cant fix stupid!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Aug 26 2009, 12:37 PM~14887832
> *""SHAKE THE HATERS""  THE ONLY HATERS THIS DUDE HAS IS HIS ALTER EGOS!!!! one of his Brain Cells had to still be good after all that Cracc and Herion he smoked, It had to be sayin HEY DUMBASS WHAT THE FUCC, DONT PUT YOUR MOTHERS CURTAINS ALL OVER YOU CAR, QUIT SMOKIN THAT SHIT
> *


funny


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 05:24 AM~14906870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the bumper kit, (or the 6th wheel) is for sale? maybe there in a 
town that has no newspaper, or recycler, or internet, or tv studio's..so the only way
to advertise is word of mouth? He puts a sign in the window, so people could read
the details while he cruzz's the parking lot of the Piggly Wiggly!
BUTT DAMM DID HE HAVE TO PAINT THE CHROME STRIP IN THE SAME UGLY 
FORD PEARL THAT THE CAR HAS?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 05:24 AM~14906870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 22 2009, 03:40 AM~14846162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like everything on this elco except 2 things

- Its jacked up like a ******* truck
- Wheels that don't fit the vehicle


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 05:24 AM~14906870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 29 2009, 04:41 PM~14921083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

aint shit ugly bout this car fool!!! :angry:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 26 2009, 11:41 AM~14887282
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW I GOTTA CLOWN!!!! Did ANY OF YOU Think of this!! Who ever owns this Car might Have a Girlfriend or Wife?? is she riding with him like she is just as Fly as her Dude in there own world!! Things to make you go Hymmm!!! doesnt it make you wonder who the is this guys friends and did they hype him up and tell him this piece of shit WAS THE SHIT!!! and does the chic(if its a chic) that rides in the passenger seat does she/He have a pair of Slippers too!!! Things to make you go Hymmm!!!! AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST is he in a Club? or Worse He might be the President of a Club???????????????????
:twak: :twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmm

:biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Aug 29 2009, 03:59 PM~14921559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

Good Body work.. But what about The end of it??


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't like it!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Aug 29 2009, 05:59 PM~14921559
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks like one of those vanderslice random tapeout jobs that are easier to do than patterns that actually fit the car and have a design


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 05:24 AM~14906870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Aug 23 2009, 03:47 PM~14855681
> *herman munsters daily due to the reccession
> 
> 
> ...


most newer cars do look like that


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 1 2009, 08:41 PM~14954013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ugly ugly


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

here is another fruitcake :biggrin: , maybe these car should be on a cartoon-kids topic


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Aug 29 2009, 05:59 PM~14921559
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i actually like this paint job


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

x2 , its not that bad at all.


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Jul 29 2009, 10:22 PM~14622147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn wheres the trap house! :angry: aww shit :cheesy: i found it uffin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 1 2009, 11:41 PM~14954013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like it i dont like the back half but i drive shit out of it


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 1 2009, 07:41 PM~14954013
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think is Ugly the finish work!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:rofl: @ this topic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 1 2009, 11:38 PM~14953970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Could you imagine wearing a black shirt in there........ :barf: when you get out, lookin like you got 10 cats in your house :barf:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 08:02 PM~14965419
> *Could you imagine wearing a black shirt in there........ :barf: when you get out, lookin like you got 10 cats in your house :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 1 2009, 08:46 PM~14954096
> *looks like one of those vanderslice random tapeout jobs that are easier to do than patterns that actually fit the car and have a design
> *


it is actualy he's an old friend .he painted my wifes car aswell....thanx 4 all the feed back .some people just like to hate.fucken haters..


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 1 2009, 10:38 PM~14953970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They should make it illegal to have fur ineteriors :uh:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 2 2009, 05:42 PM~14963205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hip hop cars????
never heard spice 1, big pun, tupac, or dre ever say anything about spongebob on his car...... :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Sep 3 2009, 03:49 AM~14967189
> *hip hop cars????
> never heard spice 1, big pun, tupac, or dre ever say anything about spongebob on his car...... :twak:  :machinegun:
> *


The OG rappers are prolly turning over in their graves right now


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

WHAT THE HELL!! Who ever installed that interior should have their License revoked and NEVER be able to do Upholstery Again.. That shit almost looks like someone skinned a bunch of Persian Cats!! Like Someone Captured the Abominal Snow Man and wanted to Display the damn thing to his Friends!!! Like FUCC GATOR NIxxA I GOT ABOMINAL SNOWMAN in My Shit!! TOP THAT, Go Catch you one and put it in your 64..LOL, BUT BUT Wait a minute. It Also looks like he only Caught one so he didnt have enough Material to do the Seats so He Grabed a ZEBRA seat Cover??? Like that compliments the Abominal Snowman interior, People should not make Decisions while on Medication!!!


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 3 2009, 03:55 PM~14971208
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Big Poppa Pump That shit just made my comment that much more funnier :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 22 2009, 02:40 AM~14846162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Would be a beast on 13's! But ugly as hell on the big rims :angry:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 3 2009, 02:55 PM~14971208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of thoes steering wheel fur covers girls put in the car because they think its cute and its nasty as fuck once it has a bunch of nasty hand greese on it


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Aug 29 2009, 04:59 PM~14921559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Aug 11 2009, 08:02 AM~14734350
> *LOL.....61 AND A HALF IMPALA???
> *


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:0 :uh:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 05:30 PM~14963069
> *here is another fruitcake  :biggrin: , maybe these car should be on a cartoon-kids topic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

thanx big dog Chuko 204...


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 3 2009, 11:55 AM~14971208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 05:24 AM~14906870
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LET ME TAKE A WILD GUESS.....

TEXAS????? :uh: :dunno:   :nosad: :buttkick: :twak: :angry: 
THAT IS TRULY A TRAGETY I FEEL FOR THE CAR


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 2 2009, 05:30 PM~14963069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why is it that you can tell when there black when u see a ugly ass stupid ass cars like these


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 3 2009, 10:04 PM~14975498
> *LET ME TAKE A WILD GUESS.....
> 
> TEXAS????? :uh:  :dunno:      :nosad:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :angry:
> ...


at least its only a 90s+ imp and not say a six fo


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Sep 3 2009, 07:51 PM~14973712
> *:0  :uh:
> *


I bet he shit on your wip and send you home droppin more love comments :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 08:30 PM~14963069
> *here is another fruitcake  :biggrin: , maybe these car should be on a cartoon-kids topic
> 
> 
> ...


Bro if your gonna hate do a better job dont half ass it like your car bro :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Sep 3 2009, 11:26 PM~14975758
> *why is it that you can tell when there black when u see a ugly ass stupid ass cars like these
> *


Bro that racist card aint kool big homie . This topic has nothing to do with color . Respect bro .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 3 2009, 11:04 PM~14975498
> *LET ME TAKE A WILD GUESS.....
> 
> TEXAS????? :uh:  :dunno:      :nosad:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :angry:
> ...


:yessad:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 3 2009, 10:58 PM~14976896
> *Bro if your gonna hate do a better job dont half ass it like your car bro  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow. why would a grown ass man do this to his car? I'm sure this cost a lot. 
"fool, that's "spooonge boob". :uh:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 3 2009, 09:58 PM~14976896
> *Bro if your gonna hate do a better job dont half ass it like your car bro  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


michael jackson would've loved that shit....... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Aug 29 2009, 04:59 PM~14921559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: ...that car was parked across from my buddys car in vegas two years ago. had some wavy ass body work...it looks better in the picture that it did in real life. dont let the pics fool you


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Sep 3 2009, 06:21 PM~14974534
> *thanx big dog Chuko 204...
> *


your glasshouse is sick Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 3 2009, 09:50 PM~14976803
> *I bet he shit on your wip and send you home droppin more love comments  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: not a sponge bob fan not feelin the paint Homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 3 2009, 11:58 PM~14976896
> *Bro if your gonna hate do a better job dont half ass it like your car bro  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


my 9 year old bro wouldnt even wanna be seen in that shit :uh:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 3 2009, 09:07 PM~14977009
> *Bro that racist card aint kool big homie . This topic has nothing to do with color . Respect bro .
> *



I agree! all about ugly cars!! no racism ! but ugly cars are sometimes funny!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 3 2009, 09:58 PM~14976896
> *Bro if your gonna hate do a better job dont half ass it like your car bro  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NAH, homie, lets be realistic, its a good car, and it has a lot of goog work in it , specially the interior work, but come on man,..they kill the car with all that sponge bob shit, i seen g bodies and front wheel drive cars with big ass wheels and some of them look alright, but havnt seen these cartoon shit here yet, what yall smoking?? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 4 2009, 08:09 AM~14979477
> *wow. why would a grown ass man do this to his car? I'm sure this cost a lot.
> "fool, that's "spooonge boob". :uh:
> *


exactly, or they can convert this car into the first ice cream car, the car is almost there :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 4 2009, 12:58 AM~14976896
> *Bro if your gonna hate do a better job dont half ass it like your car bro  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's great. It's still fuckin ugly


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 11:53 AM~14988210
> *NAH, homie, lets be realistic, its a good car, and it has a lot of goog work in it , specially the interior work, but come on man,..they kill the car with all that sponge bob shit,  i seen g bodies and front wheel drive  cars with big ass wheels and some of them look alright, but havnt seen these cartoon shit here yet, what yall smoking?? :biggrin:
> *


Big homie i own lowriders in this family and one big rim with no paint scheme simple and clean .
















I can only say laugh now till you pull up beside him on the blvd he runnin nasty and bring it to any show and park beside him i bet he steal the show . You have not seen it cause people cant afford it on your side . Its human nature to hate what you dont understand .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 5 2009, 12:02 PM~14989263
> *Big homie i own lowriders in this family and one big rim with no paint scheme simple and clean .
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride Homie   And i don't understand the paint scheme's :0 :0 so explain them why the sponge bob, m&m's, Mcdonalds and etc......
And IMO i don't care how much you have invested in that sponge bob car the paint as nice as the work is kills it for me


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 5 2009, 01:19 PM~14989970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: I think they used Roofing tar instead of Bondo on the bodywork, 




:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 5 2009, 12:02 PM~14989263
> *Big homie i own lowriders in this family and one big rim with no paint scheme simple and clean .
> 
> 
> ...


u could be wrong homie, here is my car  









and still kids like it, but it doesnt have sponge bob :biggrin: 
and i do have sum 28s, i do like big wheels too, but i have them on a truck, where they belong


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 03:42 PM~14990425
> *u could be wrong homie, here is my car
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride Homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Sep 5 2009, 06:44 PM~14990835
> *Nice ride Homie
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Sep 5 2009, 04:44 PM~14990835
> *Nice ride Homie
> *


thanks homie, and spikekid999 thank u too


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 5 2009, 02:19 PM~14989970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wasnt this one with NOkTURNAL San Diego??
all their rides look like this


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 3 2009, 12:55 PM~14971208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we could smoke all the crack we want in this, nowone would suspect
a thing!..oh shit theres the cops,,,try to look inconspicuious! 
(oh yea thats easy in this thing)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Sep 3 2009, 08:26 PM~14975758
> *why is it that you can tell when there black when u see a ugly ass stupid ass cars like these
> *


these are my car's! and i have about 30 more! can you tell that I am
black. puerto-rican, and jewish? with a little cheerakee sprinkled in from my grandmother!....leave the race card alone dogg..we have enough mess in all the prisons in this country! I dont want to go back! do you like prison? I dont!


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Aug 3 2009, 10:02 PM~14664720
> *just saw these in the dub and above so thought theyd might go here
> 
> 
> ...


NO ***** DONT FUCKIN HATE BITCH WHEN U ANT GOT SHIT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 5 2009, 08:02 PM~14989263
> *
> I can only say laugh now till you pull up beside him on the blvd he runnin nasty and bring it to any show and park beside him i bet he steal the show . You have not seen it cause people cant afford it on your side . Its human nature to hate what you dont understand .
> *


That car would steal any show with any competition, hell i would be there checkin the car out thinking: _"What the hell was this guy thinking!?"_
And about affording it or not, even if i had a Billion $ i would never make a car like this.

Even though i dont understand it i dont hate it, if he´s a hardcore sponge bob-fan or something i can dig it...Thats his thing, i dont fuck with peoples convictions.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

now you could start a bad ass hell speller fest. And I would be all over the place in there,,but thats not because I am black, or any of my other rainbow race's
it's because i killed millions of my brain cells for many years...and I just dont evan try to spell words corectly...And unless i am trying to sale something or get laid.
I dont look for spell check!


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 03:29 AM~14454821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ***** Y U TALKING SHIT FUCK ***** I WANNA SEE UR FACE CUZ U ARE PUSSY AND NOT SAY IT TO OUR FACE THATS WAT I CALL A FUCKING PUSSY................


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 5 2009, 02:19 PM~14989970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And you thought super hero's only exsisted in comic books!
dont look now but it's( evil baby man) in his crime fighting evil baby car!
his life long quest is to rid the streets of nice G-bodys and evil babys!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

:uh: :uh: Thts shit fuckin scary azz hell! :uh: :uh:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 5 2009, 04:32 PM~14990052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the worst thing ive ever seen in my life


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 05:30 PM~14963069
> *here is another fruitcake  :biggrin: , maybe these car should be on a cartoon-kids topic
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 




 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Sep 5 2009, 05:15 PM~14989949
> *Nice ride Homie     And i don't understand the paint scheme's  :0  :0  so explain them why the sponge bob, m&m's, Mcdonalds and etc......
> And IMO i don't care how much you have invested in that sponge bob car the paint as nice as the work is kills it for me
> *


When i started ridin i learn one thing diffrent styles keeps the lifestyle alive i dont feel the sponge bob same as i dont like imports but im not gonna dawg a ***** that put work into his wip now if he done the shit gay as fuck then ill clown . The shit i dont feel im with you but to clown on just the sponge bob is weak az fuck to judge the whole car as a whole . On the real im sick of ****** ridin big shittin on 13's same as 13's shittin on big rims when both are tight in the right hands cause i seen to many gay ass lowriders that are a straight joke same as gay ass donks shit look at the import game that went to hell and never came back .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Sep 5 2009, 09:09 PM~14991387
> *LOL ***** Y U TALKING SHIT FUCK ***** I WANNA SEE UR FACE CUZ U ARE PUSSY AND NOT SAY IT TO OUR FACE THATS WAT I CALL A FUCKING PUSSY................
> *


Bro i feel you . You boys have nice wips . Im a cool as ***** but shit if a bitch wanna clown on me im with you show me a face and see me cause we can adjust the gay back talkin and dissin when ****** workin hard to keep the lifestyle alive to turn it over to dick riders that aint done shit for it . Bro just take as a new groupie to add to the fan club .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 11:21 PM~14992322
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thats some funny shit there i luv it ! Mad luv 2 Rooster for holdin down that club .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 06:42 PM~14990425
> *u could be wrong homie, here is my car
> 
> 
> ...


Love the olds big homie but hate to bust your bubble down south lowriders dont shine like ****** ridin big i dont like it cause i luv em both but thats facts not a personal opinion :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Sep 5 2009, 05:15 PM~14989949
> *Nice ride Homie     And i don't understand the paint scheme's  :0  :0  so explain them why the sponge bob, m&m's, Mcdonalds and etc......
> And IMO i don't care how much you have invested in that sponge bob car the paint as nice as the work is kills it for me
> *


Bro your askin the wrong person . I ride clean and simple . As you see there thing and dont understand is the same as people killin a classic 64 impala lowrider with suicide doors or a rev hood . Thats straight up gay shit if you ask me .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 5 2009, 09:00 PM~14991331
> *these are my car's!  and i have about 30 more! can you tell that I am
> black. puerto-rican, and jewish? with a little cheerakee sprinkled in from my grandmother!....leave the race card alone dogg..we have enough mess in all the prisons in this country!  I dont want to go  back! do you like prison? I dont!
> 
> ...


Tonight big homie i was passin out flyers to help raise money for kids . I handed out some flyers to a few white boys with imports . I started to walk away i heard them say who wanna see fuckin ******** and ******* cars . I turn around and said bro if you wanna get that chip knocked off bro we can do this . He didnt do shit i was solo he was 6 deep just shows the heart of cowards . Shit kills me thats why i gave up on car shows and events solo riders and clubs not all but about 70% live with hate toward the next with no true reason just hate with out justice .


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 6 2009, 01:38 AM~14994194
> *Bro your askin the wrong person . I ride clean and simple . As you see there thing and dont understand is the same as people killin a classic 64 impala lowrider with suicide doors or a rev hood . Thats straight up gay shit if you ask me .
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 6 2009, 01:45 AM~14994213
> *Tonight big homie i was passin out flyers to help raise money for kids . I handed out some flyers to a few white boys with imports . I started to walk away i heard them say who wanna see fuckin ******** and ******* cars . I turn around and said bro if you wanna get that chip knocked off bro we can do this . He didnt do shit i was solo he was 6 deep just shows the heart of cowards . Shit kills me thats why i gave up on car shows and events solo riders and clubs not all but about 70% live with hate toward the next with no true reason just hate with out justice .
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Thats fucked up Homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 6 2009, 01:45 AM~14994213
> *Tonight big homie i was passin out flyers to help raise money for kids . I handed out some flyers to a few white boys with imports . I started to walk away i heard them say who wanna see fuckin ******** and ******* cars . I turn around and said bro if you wanna get that chip knocked off bro we can do this . He didnt do shit i was solo he was 6 deep just shows the heart of cowards . Shit kills me thats why i gave up on car shows and events solo riders and clubs not all but about 70% live with hate toward the next with no true reason just hate with out justice .
> *


 (******** and *******) That stupid fuck, Jethrow is to much of a retard
to realize that he would'nt fuckin be realizing the lofty privllage of driving that imported peace of shit, in his American state. while putting gas in it. 
(at less than 6 dollars a gallon) if some so called wet back or ****** did not lay down his or her life in combat, in some fuckin far off fuckin land going as far back as 90 fuckin years...that fuckin hitler worshiping white sheeted human cancer!
I wish you could send that fuck back in time. put a Nazi ss uniform on him.
and dump him in the hands of the russians! or put his ass in cambodia 1970
it would be funny if the viat-namisse fighters said.( all wet backs *******, and any 
body other than the Klan can go in peace! but any shit pant's want a be racist 
retard's have to stay and fight) his tune would change in record time..let him be in an alley in Afganistan, with metal in both arm's (roadside bomb fragments)rendering him helpless, bleading out while huddled behind a dumpster with two
strong healthy american servicemen,,,one so-called wet back and one so called 
******! mean while taliban rebel's are coming.. ak's are shreading anything in it's path...how would he feel if those two soldiers used there M-16's to get there two ass's to saftey while leaving Jethrow behind? that's where he belong's!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 6 2009, 02:14 PM~14995933
> *(******** and *******) That stupid fuck, Jethrow is to much of a retard
> to realize that he would'nt fuckin be realizing the lofty privllage of driving that imported peace of shit, in his American state. while putting gas in it.
> (at less than 6 dollars a gallon) if some so called wet back or ****** did not lay down his or her life in combat, in some fuckin far off fuckin land going as far back as 90 fuckin years...that fuckin hitler worshiping white sheeted human cancer!
> ...


My lil son asked me a question when i took him with me to his first hang out . What he said killed me inside . Papi why people with cars hate each other you said they love it like you do . My reply to my son 7 years old at the time . Rome those pople dont love it . Those kind of people do it cause they think its cool . Thats why i say your gonna be unique like those around the world still standing with pride and love for the lifestyle . Those that love to hate have become common and weak they will do there best to bring you down remember rome your gonna be the reason they have a weak excuse to hate a person for no reason .


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 6 2009, 01:38 AM~14994194
> *Bro your askin the wrong person . I ride clean and simple . As you see there thing and dont understand is the same as people killin a classic 64 impala lowrider with suicide doors or a rev hood . Thats straight up gay shit if you ask me .
> *


naw lu u wrong cuz down here in miami they both shine the same and now the lowrider are picking back up :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 06:42 PM~14990425
> *u could be wrong homie, here is my car
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Im clownin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Sep 5 2009, 06:01 PM~14991334
> *NO ***** DONT FUCKIN HATE BITCH WHEN U ANT GOT SHIT
> *


just my 2 cents bitch!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 6 2009, 04:23 PM~14997668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 08:53 AM~14988210
> *NAH, homie, lets be realistic, its a good car, and it has a lot of goog work in it , specially the interior work, but come on man,..they kill the car with all that sponge bob shit,  i seen g bodies and front wheel drive  cars with big ass wheels and some of them look alright, but havnt seen these cartoon shit here yet, what yall smoking?? :biggrin:
> *



x2, the car looks like it has quality work minus the rims. but with all that sponge bob bull you cant really tell.


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez+Sep 6 2009, 02:45 AM~14994213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo bro this is some real shit u talkin. good lessen to teach to ur son. props to u on the truth :biggrin: when my daughter gets old enough she to will have to learn about bitch ******. See im Puerto Rican, and Mexican, and she is also mixed wit African too so when she gets older i gotta teach the truth about race and haterz.   u on a great start wit ur son bro just gotta give u respect on that. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 6 2009, 07:27 PM~14997685
> *naw lu u wrong cuz down here in miami they both shine the same and now the lowrider are picking back up  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Lord knows F.L.A riders aint nuttin to play wit !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Sep 6 2009, 10:27 PM~14998925
> *well i live in Minnesota and you get that shit here to. imports are the biggest here then low lows and big rims. Me i love all three and have all three types but most dont and espacially the whites. see they love the way it looks but they can never own one b/c of there image here in MN b/c its a gang thing or thugs or some other b/c  but man do they want u to hit a switch when u rollin :biggrin:
> yo bro this is some real shit u talkin. good lessen to teach to ur son. props to u on the truth :biggrin: when my daughter gets old enough she to will have to learn about bitch ******. See im Puerto Rican, and Mexican, and she is also mixed wit African too so when she gets older i gotta teach the truth about race and haterz.     u on a great start wit ur son bro just gotta give u respect on that.  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Big homie i wish you the best and your lil girl . Feels good to know people like you and your princess holdin it down like those few still standin from my family to yours big homie if we ever meet know youll have a friend down south . :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 6 2009, 11:27 PM~15001051
> *Big homie i wish you the best and your lil girl . Feels good to know people like you and your princess holdin it down like those few still standin from my family to yours big homie if we ever meet know youll have a friend down south .  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


I :uh: am hatin on both you guys,(minisota and Fla.) i always wanted to be a family man! who could share his love for the culture with his kids....
Now it's kind of late for my old ass...
Unless 239 got a hook up on one of them Fla. female's?
P.s. and the comment I earlier about me having 30 more cars!
(one or two of them are 1/25 scale)  I dont want to try to come off like a
baller. and God bles both you guys kids...wish them long and good life...


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Now i see shit like that . Thats ugly to me .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 7 2009, 04:05 AM~15001513
> *I  :uh: am hatin on both you guys,(minisota and Fla.) i always wanted to be a family man! who could share his love for the culture with his kids....
> Now it's kind of late for my old ass...
> Unless 239 got a hook up on one of them Fla. female's?
> ...


Bro u might not find a wife but shit we have groupies your age dont mean shit i got pills if u need em :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Im not gonna hate im just callin out facts on ugly shit to me is when you dont put heart or even attemp to do it right like this shit


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

decal or plaque in the window like this car we have a fuckin problem !!!!!!! 14 inches left for 22's :twak:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

it takes a hell of a guy to rock a car with contact paper wood on the side


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

I cant understand this shit please explane why i cant ?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Respect the work and time but why ? for a fuckin plastic trophie to have a worthless car parked ?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

how can this shit win best of show ?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

ill trade my 64 4 this any day :barf:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

they talk shit about us been ******** and ******* but have you seen what these dumb ass's be been buildin !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

check out the missiles up front :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: this hoe was cocky thinkin she was runnin it that day . Oh she BALLIN on 20's !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Sep 7 2009, 05:27 AM~15001699
> *it takes a hell of a guy to rock a car with contact paper wood on the side
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

3 years seen this shit around ?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

4 years u think it be done huh . fuck this club of riders straight up cowards luv to holla fuck monkeys and specs but u boys see me 911 be the hotline you clowns dial !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

This shit makes no sense . I want the rims !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats hot Dude :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Imma buy my wife one what u think or should i buy the pink mini ? Its a tose up .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

How can you truly stack trophies for this ?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Love this *** . Bitch has a gas station throwin cash and a dick ridin paint shop doin it free and wanna diss people that build there shit but still claims winning divides the real from the fake ? Got mad when he asked did i like it . My reply . Its ugly and i have no respect for it cause u didnt build it !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Vs








same shit in my eyes :barf:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

No one hates on shit like this 








But let a ***** drive this you see people quick to hate on us ! 
















Cant understand fuck it none have ever confronted us face to face that speaks loud and clear .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Lotta tomatoes picked dont hate !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

We dont drink hateraid !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

The best part we drive are shit daily !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Even the ladys have there own style in this family some ride high some ride low !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats fuckin hot Mang !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

BALLIN BeOITCH !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

You dont want none of diss 








pissin on that olds :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Dont hate wit your chrome a-arms bitch dude keepin it O.G wit his !








Dont make em pop the trunk on you :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

***** u aint no them boys stay open 24-7 to clown on your rides !








:angry:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG Becky Thats So Fuckin Hot :barf:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

We Welcome Haters !








































Lord knows wit out you we wouldnt have shit to wipe are ass with !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Sucker Free !








I dont need to pay no fee's or run no franchise 2 let my balls hang 12 dicks 1 set of nutz dont impress me !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

I Live & Die By ! Bitch Wit A Clit Or Dick Dont Like It I Dont Hide Behind A Screen See Me ! Imma Be Damn If You Hoes Give The Real People Livin This Life A Fucked Up Spineless Reputation Like You **** In Drag !


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 7 2009, 01:20 AM~15001693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 7 2009, 02:45 AM~15001732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 6 2009, 04:24 AM~14994166
> *Bro i feel you . You boys have nice wips . Im a cool as ***** but shit if a bitch wanna clown on me im with you show me a face and see me cause we can adjust the gay back talkin and dissin when ****** workin hard to keep the lifestyle alive to turn it over to dick riders that aint done shit for it . Bro just take as a new groupie to add to the fan club .
> *


for real cuz


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Sep 6 2009, 08:36 PM~14998118
> *just my 2 cents bitch!!!!!
> *


and wat dat fuck u got fuck *****


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

isn't this supposed to be ugly ass cars!?1 I seen some cool rides!! :dunno:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez+Sep 7 2009, 01:30 AM~15001705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 7 2009, 01:41 PM~15004811
> *Thats fuckin hot Mang !
> 
> 
> ...



LULU-- MY *****-- THESE ARE FUCCIN UGLY AS FUCC :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 3 2009, 09:58 PM~14976896
> *Bro if your gonna hate do a better job dont half ass it like your car bro  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 7 2009, 02:37 AM~15001721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was she hot???????????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 7 2009, 01:44 PM~15004843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

well at least the donks are getting posted in the right topic. The mini trucks dont need to be here........ they more than likely got more fab time then most of these donks posted


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 7 2009, 10:10 PM~15010689
> *well at least the donks are getting posted in the right topic. The mini trucks dont need to be here........ they more than likely got more fab time then most of these donks posted
> *


true


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

they might have more fab time thean the donks but still ugly as hell


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 6 2009, 03:32 AM~14994186
> *Love the olds big homie but hate to bust your bubble down south lowriders dont shine like ****** ridin big i dont like it cause i luv em both but thats facts not a personal opinion :biggrin:
> *


big rims lil weener


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

personally down south has some of the worst lookin cars ive ever seen , ride that shit up in mn jokes on you


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 03:45 PM~15017354
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW IF MY COUSIN IN PRISON EVER and I MEAN EVER, EVER sent me some SHIT LIKE THIS from WoodShop he made for me I SURELY WOULD NOT PUT that shit ON MY CAR!!!! WHAT THE FUCC DUDE put that shit in your GARAGE or BETTER YET PUT IT IN THE GARAGE SALE someone would grab it for their Fireplace split the Money and send some bacc to your cousin on his Books tell him open a store in prison 2 for 1's thats gotta keep him more busy than BUILDING SHIT that makes no Fucc'n Sense!!! maybe he was in the Therepy Ward and this was a way to Vent or something.. maybe you Dared Him to be all he could be in Prison and This is how he showed you!! STOP DARING YOUR RELATIVES TO MAKE SHIT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 8 2009, 06:19 PM~15017653
> *NOW IF MY COUSIN IN PRISON EVER and I MEAN EVER, EVER sent me some SHIT LIKE THIS from WoodShop he made for me I SURELY WOULD NOT PUT that shit ON MY CAR!!!! WHAT THE FUCC DUDE put that shit in your GARAGE or BETTER YET PUT IT IN THE GARAGE SALE someone would grab it for their Fireplace split the Money and send some bacc to your cousin on his Books tell him open a store in prison 2 for 1's thats gotta keep him more busy than BUILDING SHIT that makes no Fucc'n Sense!!! maybe he was in the Therepy Ward and this was a way to Vent or something.. maybe you Dared Him to be all he could be in Prison and This is how he showed you!! STOP DARING YOUR RELATIVES TO MAKE SHIT
> *


he has his own custom steering wheel too :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Sep 7 2009, 08:17 PM~15009217
> *and wat dat fuck u got fuck *****
> *


Learn how to speak fuck ***** you make no sense "wat dat fuck" fucken idiot!!! An 03 Escalade that's what the fuck i got *****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Sep 7 2009, 11:17 PM~15009217
> *and wat dat fuck u got fuck *****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: My fuckin side hurts oh shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That fool gonna bust out wit a ford escort on spinnin hub caps choppin hard az fuck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 8 2009, 07:03 PM~15017516
> *big rims lil weener
> *


The sad part this aint the place to come out the closet or tell us about you and pops alone when moms workin bro :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 08:22 PM~15019011
> *The sad part this aint the place to come out the closet or tell us about you and pops alone when moms workin bro  :biggrin:
> *


i dont know if you know but, you can can click on the little grey box of the upper right side of each quote to quote more than one at one time


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 8 2009, 07:04 PM~15017526
> *personally down south has some of the worst lookin cars ive ever seen , ride that shit up in mn jokes on you
> *


i doubt u been down south and u from mn what da fuk u know bout da south...plus u dress like whitepapi so killurself :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


u ol' buying 20 dollar matching sets from the flea market with matching cap ass ***** :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 8 2009, 07:04 PM~15017526
> *personally down south has some of the worst lookin cars ive ever seen , ride that shit up in mn jokes on you
> *


Billy go up that hill you came down from . I bet every show you attend your house is parked in the field :roflmao:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

that wooden texas 5th wheel goes hard...custom as fuck


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 8 2009, 01:10 AM~15010689
> *well at least the donks are getting posted in the right topic. The mini trucks dont need to be here........ they more than likely got more fab time then most of these donks posted
> *


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 06:17 PM~15018938
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: My fuckin side hurts oh shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: That fool gonna bust out wit a ford escort on spinnin hub caps choppin hard az fuck  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: no its a pinto on spinner hub caps :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

really know how to waste some money huh? :0


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 8 2009, 09:51 PM~15019405
> *really know how to waste some money huh? :0
> *


I dont give a fuck ill take the boat hit the texas beach and snatch all them hoes that dig that shit im game to ride shot gun :thumbsup: Texas has some bad ass chicks !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

This fool took custom to the next level :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Thats pride ! I cant knock em .


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 03:45 PM~15017354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this really dnt make sense, wtf are these cats smoking?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 7 2009, 11:31 PM~15009443
> *    isn't this supposed to be ugly ass cars!?1 I seen some cool rides!!    :dunno:
> *


Im with you on that big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 09:00 PM~15019532
> *I dont give a fuck ill take the boat hit the texas beach and snatch all them hoes that dig that shit im game to ride shot gun  :thumbsup: Texas has some bad ass chicks !
> *


yup with no motor your not going no wheres


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 8 2009, 10:07 PM~15019645
> *this really dnt make sense,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Wipe'n off the tears . "wtf are these cats smoking?" They say texas has the best thats proof !


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 08:00 PM~15019532
> *I dont give a fuck ill take the boat hit the texas beach and snatch all them hoes that dig that shit im game to ride shot gun  :thumbsup: Texas has some bad ass chicks !
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/91/l_7e4f6cf9611a4fc8a4527879602dbadd.jpg[/quote]


[quote][i]Originally posted by ROBERTO G[/i]@Sep 8 2009, 10:09 PM~15019683
[b]yup with no motor your not going no wheres
[/b][/quote]
Damn you fucked my dreams up :scrutinize:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Sep 7 2009, 11:37 PM~15009512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich white girls 85% always look good ill hit it . ***** i dont own it but dude with the Lv rides with us . The other i dont kno i was talkin shit about it looks good man gotta switch it up with DUDE :biggrin: She aint have no ass but i bet that throat make up for it :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 06:43 PM~15019295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!!!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 07:04 PM~15019593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 07:09 PM~15019683
> *yup with no motor your not going no wheres
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: didnt even noticed that shit, well, maybe hes got them wooden palas :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Sep 8 2009, 07:49 PM~15017932
> *Learn how to speak fuck ***** you make no sense "wat dat fuck" fucken idiot!!! An 03 Escalade that's what the fuck i got *****!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol ESCALADE IN UR FUCKING WET DREAM ... U HAVE A CHEVY TAHOE MADE INTO A ESCALADE FUCK *****..............


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Sep 8 2009, 09:17 PM~15021651
> *lol ESCALADE IN UR FUCKING WET DREAM ... U HAVE A CHEVY TAHOE MADE INTO A ESCALADE FUCK *****..............
> *


I have an escalade fuck ***** and no not a tahoe dumb fuck its all cadillac its the one on my avatar fuck *****


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 9 2009, 12:08 AM~15021497
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: didnt even noticed that shit, well, maybe hes got them wooden palas  :biggrin:
> *


I was all happy and shit till some one killed my dream i was gonna ride that bitch home with exotic texas pussy to florida but that shit went to hell :angry:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Dont You Feel The Luv On LayItLow :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i27.tinypic.com/20u371w.jpg[/img]]420
http://i29.tinypic.com/15pfime.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

dayn, they be ugly


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 07:04 PM~15019593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whut tha fuck


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Sep 9 2009, 03:38 AM~15023589
> *dayn, they be ugly
> 
> 
> ...


Looks almost like your default photo hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 10:31 PM~15022811
> *Dont You Feel The Luv On LayItLow  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 9 2009, 12:34 AM~15023581
> *http://i27.tinypic.com/20u371w.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i29.tinypic.com/15pfime.jpg[/img]]420
> *


THE FRONT DONT LOOK TO BAD EXCEPT THE BUMPER
AND THE REAR IS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 10:04 PM~15019593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can knock him, that sheit is fubar'd


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 06:43 PM~15019295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THATS A GHETTO YACHT!!!


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 06:43 PM~15019295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AFTER FURTHER INSPECTION!!! IM ABOUT TO CLOWN, everyone look at the girl by the car.. Now look behind her leg at the fender above the REAR WHEEL!!! DID THIS IDIOT PAINT OVER A RUSTED HOLE IN THE WHEEL well???? All that Money he put in the Boat he could have had the body work done on this HIGH END BUICK


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 9 2009, 03:59 PM~15028041
> *AFTER FURTHER INSPECTION!!! IM ABOUT TO CLOWN, everyone look at the girl by the car.. Now look behind her leg at the fender above the REAR WHEEL!!! DID THIS IDIOT PAINT OVER A RUSTED HOLE IN THE WHEEL well????  All that Money he put in the Boat he could have had the body work done on this HIGH END BUICK
> *


He shoulda spent the money on a new belt...


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Sep 9 2009, 01:05 PM~15028110
> *He shoulda spent the money on a new belt...
> *


aint that the truth!!!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 9 2009, 02:58 PM~15027369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"AFTER FURTHER INSPECTION" Dude workin for D.O.T :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

LowRidinManny gonna change the game with his custom S-10 Lowrider !


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Sep 8 2009, 07:21 PM~15020775
> *WTF!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:
> *



x2 WTF


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow+Sep 8 2009, 11:38 PM~15023589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

now who the fuck is gonna take resposibilty 4all this bullshit huuh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Sep 10 2009, 04:02 AM~15035799
> *now who the fuck is gonna take resposibilty 4all this bullshit huuh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 8 2009, 07:04 PM~15017526
> *personally down south has some of the worst lookin cars ive ever seen , ride that shit up in mn jokes on you
> *


I wanna see what you bring to the table since we have the ugly shit down south last time i did a role call bitch we dont rock one fuckin style !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 06:43 PM~15019295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT- I LIKE THAT BOAT-- chROme that trailer- and the shit would be dope- could you imagine if the ***** was ballin hard enough to buy a bigger boat and do it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 07:09 PM~15019683
> *yup with no motor your not going no wheres
> *


I was to busy think how tight it looked-- but fuc it-- Im sure I could put a motor on it- and the 5th wheel


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 07:18 PM~15019803
> *Rich white girls 85% always look good ill hit it . ***** i dont own it but dude with the Lv rides with us . The other i dont kno i was talkin shit about it looks good man gotta switch it up with DUDE  :biggrin: She aint have no ass but i bet that throat make up for it  :thumbsup:
> *


Ill make that ass gRow after a few hours of diggin deep in it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 9 2009, 07:56 PM~15032459
> *LowRidinManny gonna change the game with his custom S-10 Lowrider !
> 
> 
> ...



Homie-- Im a born minitruccer- and it takes alot to change the game in the MINITRUC WORLD-- but that BOMB HOOD grafted on is definetly a dope mod for sure


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 10 2009, 10:25 AM~15038303
> *Homie-- Im a born minitruccer- and it takes alot to change the game in the MINITRUC WORLD-- but that BOMB HOOD grafted on is definetly a dope mod for sure
> *


We did it once or twice.. LOL Last Look NUFF SAID!!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 9 2009, 12:34 AM~15023581
> *http://i27.tinypic.com/20u371w.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i29.tinypic.com/15pfime.jpg[/img]]420
> *


Now that is funny. Being a Monte Carlo ower I see a lot of humore in that... :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 06:43 PM~15019295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We fittin na go fishin... lol


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Sep 10 2009, 01:02 AM~15035799
> *now who the fuck is gonna take resposibilty 4all this bullshit huuh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 10 2009, 11:41 AM~15039042
> *We fittin na go fishin... lol
> 
> 
> ...


I think i saw that shit on A&E First 48!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 3 2009, 11:58 PM~14976896
> * :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGEJVUcFA2U


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 10 2009, 01:25 PM~15038303
> *Homie-- Im a born minitruccer- and it takes alot to change the game in the MINITRUC WORLD-- but that BOMB HOOD grafted on is definetly a dope mod for sure
> *


 :roflmao: 
Bro i got the mini of your dreams 








Because your my dawg i only get you th best homie :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Sep 10 2009, 03:03 PM~15039279
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGEJVUcFA2U
> *


Post some pics of your caddy bro . I wanna check em out .


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 10 2009, 11:41 AM~15039042
> *We fittin na go fishin... lol
> 
> 
> ...



daaamn texas even slaughters the boats :0


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 10 2009, 04:02 PM~15039797
> *daaamn texas even slaughters the boats  :0
> *


:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 10 2009, 11:25 AM~15038303
> * but that BOMB HOOD grafted on is definetly a dope mod for sure
> *


I agree


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Cali boys do it no one says shit but florida does every body starts to gag and choke after suckin are dick !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@Sep 10 2009, 05:50 PM~15041166
> *I agree
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Sep 10 2009, 01:22 PM~15038269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 10 2009, 02:38 PM~15039000
> *We did it once or twice.. LOL Last Look NUFF SAID!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


***** i was born in the ghetto not some damn gated community . Hell if you have a extra room ill move ASAP :biggrin: You kno a bitch got money when he has his own dope plane :thumbsup:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 10 2009, 02:57 PM~15041262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well I WILL BE THE FIRST to say all That is Garbage. No Matter what Color you paint that DONK/PHANTOM its gonna be Ugly it was Burgundy at SEMA. Now its Pink!! That Green Dodge is Over Kill, I bet they dont drive that everyday that shit sits on someones show floor and that YUKON is OVERKILL too.


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 10 2009, 06:20 PM~15041527
> *Well I WILL BE THE FIRST to say all That is Garbage. No Matter what Color you paint that DONK/PHANTOM its gonna be Ugly it was Burgundy at SEMA. Now its Pink!!  That Green Dodge is Over Kill, I bet they dont drive that everyday that shit sits on someones show floor and that YUKON is OVERKILL too.
> *


This man see it just as i do :thumbsup: That phantom is a bootleg ver i think :roflmao: even the legit one is fuckin ugly "In My Eyes" :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

just another ugly ass car, not hatin, they need to drop this beatch sum inches :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 10 2009, 11:38 AM~15039000
> *We did it once or twice.. LOL Last Look NUFF SAID!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



LAS LOOK IS ON A WHOL ENOTHA LEVEL COMPARED TO that Chevy-- wild paint jus doesnt do it for me--- it takes alot more- and a S-10 or sonoma has to be off the charts. That paint is sic- but thats all I would look at on that truc. LAS LOOK-0 will have you doin jus that- takin ONE LAS LOOK


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 10 2009, 12:39 PM~15039570
> *:roflmao:
> Bro i got the mini of your dreams
> 
> ...


NO HONDAS FOR ME- it could have atleast been a suzuki-- Im gonna have to take you outta my will now :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 10 2009, 02:57 PM~15041262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jus a clip dont do shit for me- lets see some pics of the 64 on vogues beside it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2009, 07:27 PM~15044185
> *just another ugly ass car, not hatin, they need to drop this beatch sum inches :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FUC IT- leave it as it is- and put some super swampers on them rims- THAT WOULD BE SOME SIC SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 10 2009, 10:40 PM~15047013
> *FUC IT- leave it as it is- and put some super swampers on them rims- THAT WOULD BE SOME SIC SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YEAH, THAT TOO, FUCK IT :biggrin:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2009, 07:27 PM~15044185
> *just another ugly ass car, not hatin, they need to drop this beatch sum inches :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I Wouldnt Drive this on the Street BUT it would be a helluva Advertising Gimmicc for the Longhorns Football Team Have it Rolling over the Oklahoma Sooners Wagon or Just Crushing the Other Mascots thats really all its Good for..


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 08:43 PM~15019295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Drug money, no doubt. :uh:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 11 2009, 09:26 AM~15049851
> *Drug money, no doubt.  :uh:
> *


His Stash spot is that big ass hole in the Rear Quarter Panel


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

We got a new winner!!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498321


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 11 2009, 01:40 PM~15050710
> *We got a new winner!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498321
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez+Sep 10 2009, 03:14 PM~15041461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The S10 we did was frame off to just not as intense as the Last Look. We got a secret weapon were building for MT scene. its hush hush...


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 11 2009, 12:27 PM~15050578
> *His Stash spot is that big ass hole in the Rear Quarter Panel
> *


oh shit I didn't even notice that :ugh:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 11 2009, 03:33 PM~15051832
> *WE ARE NOT RICH!!!!  We got skills that pay the bills homie...
> *


Its called wip it right and put it by the fan when you done :roflmao:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

LULU you beat me to it cuz i was Definately gonna post this!!! this is Runner up to the Monte with the Nasty Bitch on the Trunk HELL FOR ALL WE KNOW this is the Same Car with the Same Artist painting Murals


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 11 2009, 04:57 PM~15052768
> *LULU you beat me to it cuz i was Definately gonna post this!!! this is Runner up to the Monte with the Nasty Bitch on the Trunk HELL FOR ALL WE KNOW this is the Same Car with the Same Artist painting Murals
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 11 2009, 02:57 PM~15052768
> *LULU you beat me to it cuz i was Definately gonna post this!!! this is Runner up to the Monte with the Nasty Bitch on the Trunk HELL FOR ALL WE KNOW this is the Same Car with the Same Artist painting Murals
> *



Nah mayn.....I aint royal image....that's for damn sure!



Oh n LULU was that a stab @ DOWN II CLOWN?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dtown_@Sep 11 2009, 07:37 PM~15054484
> *Nah mayn.....I aint royal image....that's for damn sure!
> Oh n  LULU  was that a stab @ DOWN II CLOWN?
> *


Naw Your Livin Up 2 The Name :biggrin: Down 2 Clown !


----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

.................


----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

calm down 2pac! pffffffft! haha


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 10 2009, 02:57 PM~15041262
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Thats their club standards make it ugly as shit and then show it off


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Sep 11 2009, 11:38 PM~15056715
> *Thats their club standards make it ugly as shit and then show it off
> *


Your right Nok iz a tight club but over kill shit fucks a car up i wont lie ****** do the same shit in this family but its not a standerd . I respect them boys they keep the game alive in a diffrent style not mine .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

haha.....so u emptied ur bank acct to take that pic of ur 100's....lol....kool guy... nice mc but i see plenty of them like that here in dallas......subliminal has one just like that.... choppd top....sooooooooo yea....not impressed...... next? u dissd my club first *****.....u opened ur mouf....not me i just added after u


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dtown_@Sep 11 2009, 11:58 PM~15056948
> *haha.....so u emptied ur bank acct to take that pic of ur 100's....lol....kool guy... nice mc  but i see plenty of them like that here in dallas......subliminal has one just like that.... choppd top....sooooooooo yea....not impressed...... next?  u dissd my club first *****.....u opened ur mouf....not me  i just added after u
> *


Fool why the fuck imma call out cars not in my family like you thats some gay shit . Hope when you fuck your lady with your small dick you dont talk about your home boys size :werd:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Bro my ****** gone pass that chop top shit they went power top .








Sad part i dont have to speak about cars out side of the family . Since you that limited rider hate on it .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Sep 12 2009, 12:06 AM~15057035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro your a fuckin trip :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 09:07 PM~15057043
> *Bro your a fuckin trip  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Sep 12 2009, 12:08 AM~15057046
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your the man bro . I saw that fool eat'n popcorn i was laughin so hard i couldnt breath . :worship:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 10 2009, 10:38 PM~15046977
> *Jus a clip dont do shit for me- lets see some pics of the 64 on vogues beside it :biggrin:
> *



thats a 62 on the VOGUES next to that pink thing


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 10 2009, 07:03 PM~15043892
> *
> 
> 
> ...




yeah thats a bootleg the real phantom donk is clean ass fuck but still ugly in the front.... :angry:


----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

> Started out with the plaque and the rest fall into place with it !


Meaning what ever goes your down 2 clown . But you wanna diss M.O.B ***** get smart . Like i said big homie im not hatin but u had to run off the lip !








Next time say my name man up i dont kno how they do it where you from but down south we keep it sucker free !
[/quote]


i guess i took that outta context, but the way u ****** been tryna tlk shit n clown wtf u expect..... thats all yall ****** been doin today,


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 09:41 PM~15056748
> *Your right Nok iz a tight club but over kill shit fucks a car up i wont lie ****** do the same shit in this family but its not a standerd . I respect them boys they keep the game alive in a diffrent style not mine . Fuck it better then seen the same of Down 2 Clown shit around here  :roflmao:*


thats the shit i was tlkn bout...


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dtown_@Sep 12 2009, 12:19 AM~15057155
> *thats the shit i was tlkn bout...
> *


Thats after u put my family that aint got shit to do with this its you and i if it went there . Im man anuff to say bro no diss respect but i love my Family 2 death imma ride for mines ***** u do the same .


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 10:54 AM~15050827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

n dats how i feel bout my ******...... i thought u was dissin my fam. id neva diss another krew kuz of 1 *****....


----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Sep 11 2009, 10:23 PM~15057206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooooooooooooh yea!!!!!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 10:54 AM~15050827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

haha ..... damn.....this site just like dallas riders....****** always tryna put otha peeps shit down.....guess if thats wha u gotta do to make urself feel betta....haha aint doin nuffin for me homieeeeeeeeeeeeeeees








DOWN II CLOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dtown_@Sep 12 2009, 12:24 AM~15057218
> *n dats how i feel bout my ******...... i thought u was dissin my fam.    id neva diss another krew kuz of 1 *****....
> *


Bro the mc tight . The air brush is you fuck me and the others . We dont pay your bills and wipe your ass . Thats how i see it . ****** can diss you but they can never break you . Your wip gettin vibes and chit chat and all they doin is attackin the M&Ms dont trip or lose sleep . You pop up with a kia on spokes & juice then bro you have a serious problem :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Sep 12 2009, 12:29 AM~15057253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man you bust out wit some of the off the chain icons :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 09:09 PM~15056441
> *Naw Your Livin Up 2 The Name  :biggrin: Down 2 Clown !
> 
> 
> ...




Thats wha i was tlkn bout right there......... that came b4 i said anything bout u period!


----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 10:36 PM~15057304
> *Bro the mc tight . The air brush is you fuck me and the others . We dont pay your bills and wipe your ass . Thats how i see it . ****** can diss you but they can never break you . Your wip gettin vibes and chit chat and all they doin is attackin the M&Ms dont trip or lose sleep . You pop up with a kia on spokes & juice then bro you have a serious problem  :biggrin:
> *




thas wha i mean.......no1 on here faze me nuff to bow my head and take my shit off....... imma rep my mural and my club til da wheels fall off n my heart beat stop..... dats wut it is...... ya feel me..... like i said my shit in progress....


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dtown_@Sep 12 2009, 12:42 AM~15057367
> *Thats wha i was tlkn bout right there......... that came b4 i said anything bout u period!
> *


LMFAO fool i edit that . You aint gonna let it go . Man dont make me take you to Mc D's and buy you a happy meal :twak:


----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

haha na mayn..... im done.... but ill still take that happy meal! shyts done...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Sep 11 2009, 11:23 PM~15057206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: Got my vote!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dtown_@Sep 12 2009, 12:49 AM~15057424
> *haha na mayn..... im done.... but ill still take that happy meal!  shyts done...
> *


All i say you and my son better not drop shit in my car i dont need no roaches on any dates lmao u kno how we do . Fuck the motel straight to the bucket cant be fuckin a hoe and roaches be fuckin up my game :banghead:


----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

i best get cheese on dat shit tho


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dtown_@Sep 12 2009, 12:59 AM~15057524
> *i best get cheese on dat shit tho
> *


----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh shit.....should i be worried


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

My public attorney has told me i must plead the 5th . Do 2 further investigation on members shootin up my crib in a brown car with M&M's on the hood . Swiph will have power over future questions . Thank you .


----------



## Dtown (Nov 12, 2008)

haha este vato....


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i26.tinypic.com/ri65nc.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 12 2009, 01:41 AM~15057810
> *http://i26.tinypic.com/ri65nc.jpg[/img]]420
> *











Dont make me call my dawg with the olds he down to clown :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

how bout these?
http://i29.tinypic.com/2cx8ck5.jpg[/img]]420
http://i25.tinypic.com/2hxapht.jpg[/img]]420
http://i30.tinypic.com/2n6dw5j.jpg[/img]]420
http://i30.tinypic.com/2eb9u6x.jpg[/img]]420
http://i32.tinypic.com/aayg7q.gif[/img]]420


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 12 2009, 01:58 AM~15057914
> *how bout these?
> http://i29.tinypic.com/2cx8ck5.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i25.tinypic.com/2hxapht.jpg[/img]]420
> ...


Im speachless i dont kno what to say


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 12 2009, 01:58 AM~15057914
> *how bout these?
> http://i29.tinypic.com/2cx8ck5.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i25.tinypic.com/2hxapht.jpg[/img]]420
> ...


hno:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

http://i25.tinypic.com/2hxapht.jpg[/img]]420
http://i30.tinypic.com/2n6dw5j.jpg[/img]]420

Whats that JIM CAREY Movie?? the one about WHOVILLE?? or paint it Green and The Grinch could have drove that shit in his Cartoon


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 11 2009, 10:58 PM~15057914
> *how bout these?
> http://i29.tinypic.com/2cx8ck5.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i25.tinypic.com/2hxapht.jpg[/img]]420
> ...


the orange thing wins, game over :biggrin: , that one is zuper ugly


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 10:50 PM~15057874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 3 2009, 01:55 PM~14971208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HOPE HE DOESNT SMOKE IN HERE


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 11 2009, 10:58 PM~15057914
> *how bout these?
> http://i29.tinypic.com/2cx8ck5.jpg[/img]]420
> 
> *


watse of a 57 and a firebird


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 13 2009, 03:12 PM~15068042
> *watse of a 57 and a firebird
> *


how about this one LMAO
http://i27.tinypic.com/2dhuwrb.jpg[/img]]420
http://i26.tinypic.com/drcb9c.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the back half of the 57 nova actually dont look too bad


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 13 2009, 06:48 PM~15069433
> *the back half of the 57 nova actually dont look too bad
> *


yeah backs kool... its the front that kills it


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 10 2009, 10:40 PM~15047013
> *FUC IT- leave it as it is- and put some super swampers on them rims- THAT WOULD BE SOME SIC SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: some Mickey tompsons tires and hit the mud


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

lol at leas it belong to a female


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> <img src=\'http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii9/lowdeville/post-27415-1139422586.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


TO THE TOP FOR UGLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

first donk :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://i29.tinypic.com/1zdw1i1.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 15 2009, 08:03 PM~15092156
> *first donk  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 15 2009, 07:03 PM~15092156
> *first donk  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://i29.tinypic.com/1zdw1i1.jpg[/img]]420
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 15 2009, 07:03 PM~15092156
> *first donk  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://i29.tinypic.com/1zdw1i1.jpg[/img]]420
> *


It even has the Suiside Doors on it!!!! Them Cats was Doin it Early in DADE County!!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 16 2009, 04:15 PM~15101140
> *It even has the Suiside Doors on it!!!! Them Cats was Doin it Early in DADE County!!!
> *


somebodys grand daddy was a donker :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 16 2009, 04:31 PM~15101258
> *somebodys grand daddy was a donker :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 THAT SHIT WAS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 22 2009, 02:40 AM~14846162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would look better if it had rims that fit the car and tucked nicely under the fenders


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 07:04 PM~15019593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

Let me get this straight. You spent money. To paint money. On the side of your Impala. Yet, you don’t have rims and you drive an Impala with money painted on the side, so that suggests you don’t really have money…..now I’m confused.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

^ looks like he got a shit load of brake dust too


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 20 2009, 04:21 PM~15134413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW This Ninja must be the Cracc Kingpin in Missouri, Texas,Kansas City??? Where eva he is from this fool has the matching Boat and Trailer(look a few pages bacc) AND THIS trailer with the speakers in all 4 corners!!! Now not to Hate cuz im sure all that cost some change BUT WHY IN THE HELL would you spend that on a Fucc'n Buicc and Swamp Boat????? PLEASE Someone help me understand That!!! He Could have put that into a Cadillac, Lincoln, MERCEDES, Ole' School!! he could have even bought a better boat....


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Sep 20 2009, 05:24 PM~15134893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe its my computer but does Mr. MoneyBags have a Big ass Dent in his STOCC Rim and in the front door??? and it looks like the Pass. lower bumper area is tore up!!


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 06:43 PM~15019295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST HAD TO PUT THIS on the same page as this BALLERS other shit


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 20 2009, 04:21 PM~15134413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 20 2009, 06:21 PM~15134413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that dude is from houston....we call him "STUPID TIM" real cool cat he just dont giv-a-fuc.....that car is the place to be around carshow time......a stripper pole gose in the center of that trailer and those hos that dont giv-a-fuc put it down on that pole......that car is very old and fallin apart but hey.....the hos still luv his stripper pole :biggrin: but on another note can sumone pleaze ask the guy that posted pics of this if he has ever had a lowrider... slab... donk... and what dose he drive now


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 20 2009, 06:18 PM~15135344
> *that dude is from houston....we call him "STUPID TIM" real cool cat he just dont giv-a-fuc.....that car is the place to be around carshow time......a stripper pole gose in the center of that trailer and those hos that dont giv-a-fuc put it down on that pole......that car is very old and fallin apart but hey.....the hos still luv his stripper pole :biggrin: but on another note can sumone pleaze ask the guy that posted pics of this if he has ever had a lowrider... slab... donk... and what dose he drive now
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 08:22 PM~15135382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


neoooooooooonnnnnnn :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: with our street model sic713 presenting our new "drank"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 20 2009, 06:25 PM~15135418
> *neoooooooooonnnnnnn  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: with our street model sic713 presenting our new "drank"
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: at least he is friends with rolln :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 08:26 PM~15135428
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  at least he is friends with rolln :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: imagin them two in the neon


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i mean how r u gonna dog on another mans ride if u ride around in a neon>>>>>>>its not even an srt-4 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 20 2009, 06:30 PM~15135453
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: imagin them two in the neon
> *


you wrong fool cut that boy sum slack fool :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 08:41 PM~15135550
> *you wrong fool cut that boy sum slack fool  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i would fool i just get tired of that ***** doggin on people....sum times its better to sit back shut up and watch it go down


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 08:45 PM~15135577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 20 2009, 06:45 PM~15135579
> *i would fool i just get tired of that ***** doggin on people....sum times its better to sit back shut up and watch it go down
> *











:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


gooooooood damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

breakin boys off


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 08:24 PM~15019051
> *i doubt u been down south and u from mn what da fuk u know bout da south...plus u dress like whitepapi so killurself :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> u ol' buying 20 dollar matching sets from the flea market with matching cap ass ***** :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 9 2009, 02:59 PM~15028041
> *AFTER FURTHER INSPECTION!!! IM ABOUT TO CLOWN, everyone look at the girl by the car.. Now look behind her leg at the fender above the REAR WHEEL!!! DID THIS IDIOT PAINT OVER A RUSTED HOLE IN THE WHEEL well????  All that Money he put in the Boat he could have had the body work done on this HIGH END BUICK
> *


gorrillas in tha trunk roadmasters and fleets always slpit right there.....if u dont port the box into the car


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mayne....


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

one more Donk! :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 20 2009, 11:06 PM~15136319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat the fuck is dat :biggrin:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 20 2009, 06:18 PM~15135344
> *that dude is from houston....we call him "STUPID TIM" real cool cat he just dont giv-a-fuc.....that car is the place to be around carshow time......a stripper pole gose in the center of that trailer and those hos that dont giv-a-fuc put it down on that pole......that car is very old and fallin apart but hey.....the hos still luv his stripper pole :biggrin: but on another note can sumone pleaze ask the guy that posted pics of this if he has ever had a lowrider... slab... donk... and what dose he drive now
> *


Well Then The Last Trailer makes since, I guess everybody in they town has a dude like hime that just dont give a fucc and do what they do!! I Mean you gotta give the Nig Credit for Havin the portable Strip Club goin Down!!! This Nig could go State to State having Try-Outs in the Parking lot of your local Hole N the Wall and Knocc Bitches and have a Van full of Hoes following in the Caravan of Love!! Coming to a City near You!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 21 2009, 12:14 AM~15137901
> *Well Then The Last Trailer makes since, I guess everybody in they town has a dude like hime that just dont give a fucc and do what they do!! I Mean you gotta give the Nig Credit for Havin the portable Strip Club goin Down!!! This Nig could go State to State having Try-Outs in the Parking lot of your local Hole N the Wall and Knocc Bitches and have a Van full of Hoes following in the Caravan of Love!! Coming to a City near You!!!
> *


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 20 2009, 10:07 PM~15136325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shits tight as hell! except for that gay ass trailer hitch! wtf is up with that?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:| :|


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@Aug 26 2009, 11:30 AM~14886545
> *I didn't understand this one either. :uh:
> *


 hno:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 20 2009, 07:07 PM~15136325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yup Nice Bug, but wtf is the big ass hitch ball doing there? Anybody knows?/ something different maybe?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 20 2009, 08:23 PM~15135936
> *gorrillas in tha trunk roadmasters and fleets always slpit right there.....if u dont port the box into the car
> *


wtf


----------



## sdlowrider87 (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 20 2009, 08:22 PM~15136548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Sep 20 2009, 08:07 PM~15136325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a new shit called rat rod they remove the paint and pinstripe it and let it rust. looks like shit imo , not sure whats up with that big ass hitch in the back :around:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 20 2009, 09:21 PM~15134413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

I dont know...another ford-excalibur-shit . Now in my town


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 15 2009, 10:03 PM~15092156
> *first donk  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://i29.tinypic.com/1zdw1i1.jpg[/img]]420
> *


ed gein lookin mofo hno:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Sep 22 2009, 06:03 PM~15154972
> *I dont know...another ford-excalibur-shit . Now in my town
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN clean them white walls


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Sep 22 2009, 03:03 PM~15154972
> *I dont know...another ford-excalibur-shit . Now in my town
> 
> 
> ...


The Bacc of this one looks wierd like it was a kit car was it a Ford Taurus before or one of those Mercury's


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Sep 20 2009, 05:24 PM~15134893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Sep 20 2009, 05:24 PM~15134893
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What he is saying is, the car is for sale $900


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Sep 22 2009, 03:03 PM~15154972
> *I dont know...another ford-excalibur-shit . Now in my town
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 22 2009, 04:47 PM~15156074
> *The Bacc of this one looks wierd like it was a kit car was it a Ford Taurus before or one of those Mercury's
> *


ford sierra


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.dannyboy_@Sep 26 2009, 01:26 AM~15190230
> *What he is saying is, the car is for sale  $900
> *


haha! how do you know he doesn't have 9 more on the passenger side?
best part is they are mos-def fake, could you imagine adding 1800 bux on top of a shitty 500 dolla maaco spray job!?


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 09:45 PM~15189846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 

:barf: :barf: :barf: 

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

HE SHOULD HAVE LET HIS FOOT OFF THE BRAKE AND RAN THAT SHIT INTO THE GARAGE JUMP'D OVER THE LIFT AND CRASHED INTO THE BACC BRICK WALL,


All Those poor Dogs, They went to the Groomer not knowing they where donating their Hair to a Monte Carlo with Cancer!!

The Police should pull him over and give him a Ticc't for Driving an Endangered Species!!


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 11:45 PM~15189846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why does god make so many dumb ass people? god if your listening please stop


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 28 2009, 05:00 PM~15211134
> *why does god make so many dumb ass people?  god if your listening please stop
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Milcc+Sep 28 2009, 03:44 PM~15210214-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the sad thing is that people actually left him good comments on his you tube page 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jan-qXTPbMc


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 09:45 PM~15189846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Donk E Kong?more like a Big Foot Transformer,yuck


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 09:45 PM~15189846
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ewwwwwwwwwwwww...I don't know what's worse!


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 26 2009, 05:30 PM~15193266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Sep 28 2009, 09:51 PM~15214530
> *ewwwwwwwwwwwww...I don't know what's worse!
> 
> 
> ...


That kinda looks like the dude at the end of the Video minus the beard!! Maybe he shaved his beard cuz he needed to fix a patch on the Monte!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 28 2009, 08:00 PM~15211134
> *why does god make so many dumb ass people?  god if your listening please stop
> *


 :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Sep 29 2009, 07:36 AM~15216225
> *That is bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 29 2009, 09:54 AM~15218262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WTF!!


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 29 2009, 09:54 AM~15218272
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this el camino, corvette lights and Montecarlo front clip?? :uh:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 30 2009, 06:05 AM~15218370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :rant:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 29 2009, 12:52 PM~15218240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 29 2009, 10:52 AM~15218240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i in now way condone this use of a towncar


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 26 2009, 12:30 PM~15193266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think thats 2 bad


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 29 2009, 11:05 AM~15218370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UR A FUKING HATER BIG UPS TO THE BIG RIMS DOING THERE THANG AND DEM LOWRIDERS LOOKING CLASSIC AND ALL DICK PULLERS FALL BACK AND THAT HATING AIN'T GONNA GET U NO WERE


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 29 2009, 11:05 AM~15218370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo mama ugly bitch


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 29 2009, 11:05 AM~15218370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


honestly all bullshit aside that shit looks disgusting ...keep it real thats not cool at all there is nothing nice about a 4x4 looking cadillac ..i give credit where credit is due and this one is not cool thats my opinion :thumbsdown:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@May 17 2008, 10:40 AM~10676761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF IS THAT?
Do wheels count?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Sep 30 2009, 03:03 PM~15231060
> *WTF IS THAT?
> Do wheels count?
> 
> ...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

these ****** crazy the lac is HARD 
rims uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 29 2009, 11:05 AM~15218370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this lac looks like shit, it does belong on this topic, lets be real, , they could at least put some 26s with skinnies, and it would be ok, BUT 28S AND FAT TIRES?, COME ON, :barf: :barf:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Sep 30 2009, 03:03 PM~15231060
> *WTF IS THAT?
> Do wheels count?
> 
> ...


WTF? i got to see this :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 30 2009, 04:40 PM~15231984
> *these ****** crazy  the lac is HARD
> rims    uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


go head, take those 24s off and put some 28s with fat tires, oh, and a 4x4 lift :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 30 2009, 02:27 AM~15225763
> *UR A FUKING HATER BIG UPS TO THE BIG RIMS DOING THERE THANG AND DEM LOWRIDERS LOOKING CLASSIC AND ALL DICK PULLERS FALL BACK AND THAT HATING AIN'T GONNA GET U NO WERE
> *


What do you expect on a low low site. we hate big wheels. shit happens of fucking well!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 29 2009, 11:05 AM~15218370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Like school on saturday.....no class


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 30 2009, 06:28 PM~15232411
> *this lac looks like shit, it does belong on this topic, lets be real, , they could at least put some 14s with skinnies, and it would be ok, BUT 28S AND FAT TIRES?, COME ON,  :barf:  :barf:
> *


agreed


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Sep 30 2009, 05:03 PM~15231060
> *WTF IS THAT?
> Do wheels count?
> 
> ...


i need a set of them for my ext .....but i dont ball like that  :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 29 2009, 11:05 AM~15218370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 30 2009, 07:28 PM~15232411
> *this lac looks like shit, it does belong on this topic, lets be real, , they could at least put some 26s with skinnies, and it would be ok, BUT 28S AND FAT TIRES?, COME ON,  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PLOTLAKER5 (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2008, 09:08 PM~10684078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one will look siiiiiiick if it was fixed up


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 2 2009, 03:40 PM~15250968
> *Clean!
> *


 :uh: JUST THE PAINT JOB. :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE ANOTHER NO NO TO AN IMPALA!  :angry: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :thumbsdown: :twak: :barf: :nosad: :barf:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

old school donk
http://i34.tinypic.com/2hoierr.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 30 2009, 12:27 AM~15225763
> *UR A FUKING HATER BIG UPS TO THE BIG RIMS DOING THERE THANG AND DEM LOWRIDERS LOOKING CLASSIC AND ALL DICK PULLERS FALL BACK AND THAT HATING AIN'T GONNA GET U NO WERE
> *


 :uh: stfu that shit looks like garbage


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 4 2009, 11:10 AM~15263552
> *:uh: stfu that shit looks like garbage
> *


X1000000000000


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 30 2009, 02:18 PM~15230672
> *honestly all bullshit aside  that shit looks disgusting ...keep it real thats not cool at all there is nothing nice about a 4x4 looking cadillac ..i give credit where credit is due and this one is not cool thats my opinion :thumbsdown:
> *


Very well said!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

^^^^^^He's talking about this pic, if y'all didn't know :cheesy: 

UGLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

wrong post my bad


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i have a good one coming up soon.. its a drop riviera with a 300 front end and suicide doors. still in the works


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 30 2009, 05:30 PM~15232425
> *WTF? i got to see this  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WHIP IS LONG GONE.... THAT WAS MY HOMIES SHIT HE USED TO GET HIS CLOWN ON....I TOOK THOSE PICS ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO.

THE WHEELS ARE DUB PIMPSTARS ....GOOGLE PIMPSTARS THEY GOT VIDEOS :thumbsup:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Oct 9 2009, 05:31 AM~15309997
> *
> :uh:
> *


why do people waste their money on something that will never bee... that peice of garbage will never ever be a phantom their is a burgandy peice of shit donk with that same front end what a waste of money...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 9 2009, 08:18 AM~15310137
> *why do people waste their money on something that will never bee... that peice of garbage will never ever be a phantom their is a burgandy peice of shit donk with that same front end what a waste of money...
> *


tHIS piece of shit is on ebay and i just love the plastic grille its real gangster :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 4 2009, 09:28 AM~15263307
> *HERE ANOTHER NO NO TO AN IMPALA!    :angry:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :banghead:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :barf:  :nosad:  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

MAN THAT FURRY ASS MONTE IS WRONG!!!! YOU CAN TELL THAT ***** BEEN BRUSHING THAT SHIT ON THE SIDE LOL,, WHAT HAPPENDS WHEN IT GET WET LOOK LIKE A WET CAT N SHIT!!!! :uh: NoNE OF THIS SHIT IS RIGHT!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 5 2009, 07:33 PM~15276976
> *^^^^^^He's talking about this pic, if y'all didn't know  :cheesy:
> 
> UGLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



THAT CAR IS THE 1ST LAC ON 28'S WHEN THEY 1ST CAME OUT , ITS BEEN LIKE THAT FOR YEARS

THAT MUST BE AN OLD PIC KUZ IT AINT BEEN AROUND RECENTLY


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 9 2009, 11:41 AM~15310939
> *
> 
> 
> ...











hmmmm :uh:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 4 2009, 12:28 PM~15263307
> *HERE ANOTHER NO NO TO AN IMPALA!    :angry:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :banghead:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :barf:  :nosad:  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...










my dream car what a waste


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 9 2009, 11:59 AM~15311091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beware i see em lurkin around the elementry school


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Oct 9 2009, 05:31 AM~15309997
> *
> :uh:
> *


they forgot the clown..every clown car needs a clown
http://i33.tinypic.com/33adls0.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

You have got to be kidding :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/1395545335.html


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Oct 14 2009, 09:06 PM~15361162
> *You have got to be kidding  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this shyt cant be serious !!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Oct 14 2009, 09:06 PM~15361162
> *You have got to be kidding  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


AW WTF???, LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , ABOUT TO TRANSFER THIS TO DUBS AND ABOVE TOPIC, WATCH THEY GO NUTS OVER THIS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

the owner of that regal really needs to eat shit and die


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Oct 14 2009, 09:06 PM~15361162
> *You have got to be kidding  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Come on! I hope that's a chop!


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Oct 14 2009, 09:06 PM~15361162
> *You have got to be kidding  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK!!!! :0 :0   :dunno: :barf: :loco:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Oct 14 2009, 09:06 PM~15361162
> *You have got to be kidding  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


WHAT YEAR IS THIS REGAL? :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 14 2009, 10:05 PM~15362064
> *WHAT YEAR IS THIS REGAL? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Oct 14 2009, 10:06 PM~15361162
> *You have got to be kidding  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


So the driver door doesnt fold down?Its horrible...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 14 2009, 10:05 PM~15362064
> *WHAT YEAR IS THIS REGAL? :dunno:
> *


  i was thinkn the same thing lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2009, 10:25 PM~15362284
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

im fuckin dying!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

fugly monte..


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

Kansas City produces some really clean lowriders. But not everybody out here gets it.


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 15 2009, 12:30 PM~15364172
> *Kansas City produces some really clean lowriders. But not everybody out here gets it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 WOW shaved doors and all!!! They got it going on at that show!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

thats one of the ugliest excuses for a lowrider i have EVER seen


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 14 2009, 10:05 PM~15362064
> *WHAT YEAR IS THIS REGAL? :dunno:
> *



obviously 86


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 15 2009, 09:43 AM~15365195
> *obviously 86
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i was thinking it was a 64 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Sep 28 2009, 09:17 PM~15214097
> *Donk E Kong?more like a Big Foot Transformer,yuck
> *


i got a big ass hair comb for that car if the owner wants it let me know, wtf does he do take his car for a grooming every week??


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 15 2009, 10:30 AM~15364172
> *Kansas City produces some really clean lowriders. But not everybody out here gets it.
> 
> 
> ...


wtf!!! :0


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 15 2009, 07:30 AM~15364172
> *Kansas City produces some really clean lowriders. But not everybody out here gets it.
> 
> 
> ...



NOW yall know thats the fucc'n Rednecc hillbillys making fun of us and lowriders!! thats like if we took a John Deer Tractor and put 13's Hydraulics and a stereo on it!! They would be offended


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 15 2009, 02:14 AM~15363538
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Does this give you more power by Running DUAL, DUAL PIPES?? or maybe he couldnt decide on which look he wanted and said fucc it!! No one will notice


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Oct 14 2009, 09:06 PM~15361162
> *You have got to be kidding  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



NO HE DIDNT CUT THE BUMPER to install the year of this car, which is not the question people are going to ask you when they see that Monstracity(LOL Big Word) what they ARE GOING TO ASK IS: What the Fucc was you think'n?? What made you cut the bumper then use the Middle half as a support for the fucc'n year?? Why would you fold the DOOR down and not do the other? BETTER YET Why would you fold either door down?? What made you do that to the Trunk?Where you neglected as child? Did your parents beat you, to make you rebel like this? Are you one of Jerry's Kids??


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Oct 14 2009, 10:06 PM~15361162
> *You have got to be kidding  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


WOW!!! A regular donk is ugly enough......... :angry:


----------



## Grand_Marquis_82 (Jul 3, 2006)

that`s one ugly Regal that`s a 78 or 79


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 15 2009, 09:30 AM~15364172
> *Kansas City produces some really clean lowriders. But not everybody out here gets it.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW giving kansas a fucked up rep there


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 16 2009, 05:33 PM~15379801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck is that? :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Oct 16 2009, 02:39 PM~15379863
> *what the fuck is that? :0
> *


Thats a custom ride Homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 15 2009, 07:30 AM~15364172
> *Kansas City produces some really clean lowriders. But not everybody out here gets it.
> 
> 
> ...


if im not mistaken the owner to this car is a L.I.L. member an i think he put pics of him building this, i think its in one of the tech sections


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 16 2009, 02:33 PM~15379801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :| im really diggn the custom grill and hood scoop


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 16 2009, 02:49 PM~15379952
> *:|  im really diggn the custom grill and hood scoop
> *


I think it's a E&G Castle Grille Homie :biggrin:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon+Sep 30 2009, 04:03 PM~15231060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i 2nd that. it would like fine wit some big rims wit less rubber and no lift kit. i like big rims as long as u dont need a lift kit bigger then like 3 inches and as long as the rims can tuck then im in there like swim wear :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 16 2009, 04:33 PM~15379801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im fucking disgusted after seeing this shit i think i need to go take a walk :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 15 2009, 07:30 AM~15364172
> *Kansas City produces some really clean lowriders. But not everybody out here gets it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## BIG RANDY (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Oct 16 2009, 02:39 PM~15379863
> *what the fuck is that? :0
> *


X2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RANDY_@Oct 16 2009, 11:33 PM~15384540
> *X2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

....


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Oct 15 2009, 07:12 PM~15367781
> *NOW yall know thats the fucc'n Rednecc hillbillys making fun of us and lowriders!! thats like if we took a John Deer Tractor and put 13's Hydraulics and a stereo on it!! They would be offended
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 17 2009, 01:05 AM~15385175
> *X3 :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 16 2009, 03:33 PM~15379801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 16 2009, 02:33 PM~15379801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK OK!!! FIRST WHO THE HELL JUDGED THIS "THING" and gave it trophys, or did he buy the trophys at the goodwill and think no one would doubt he won them?? 

A Testerosa body Kit :twak: 

Escalade lights and some scrap Metal and a Cadillac wreath :twak: 

NOT EVERYTHING looks good on 13's :buttkick: 

AND THE STOLEN TROPHYS in front of the ride that made people come look at WTF some retard put together!! you must be the Waterboys cousin puttin some shit like that in a show " MOMMA SAYS I AM SPECIAL AND CAN BUILD ANYTHING I PUT MY MIND TO" DUUUUURR :barf:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Oct 18 2009, 02:20 AM~15391446
> *OK OK!!! FIRST WHO THE HELL JUDGED THIS "THING" and gave it trophys, or did he buy the trophys at the goodwill and think no one would doubt he won them??
> 
> A Testerosa body Kit :twak:
> ...



I WAS GONNA SAY IS THAT A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PLAQUE IN FRONT OF IT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Oct 14 2009, 09:06 PM~15361162
> *You have got to be kidding  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


that shit it pretty tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 18 2009, 02:26 AM~15391456
> *I WAS GONNA SAY IS THAT A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PLAQUE IN FRONT OF IT
> *



you know at first look i thought that was a piece of cardboard they made the grill with and added a cadillac emblem on it!!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

FOUND THIS IN VEGAS MUCHACHOS :biggrin: ....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I LIKE THAT REGAL WITH THE 2 SUN ROOFS


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Oct 19 2009, 08:49 AM~15399342
> *
> 
> 
> ...



starship enterprise?


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## photoshop poser (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Oct 19 2009, 07:16 AM~15399454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this for when u want as much rain in your muffler as possible :uh:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by photoshop poser_@Oct 19 2009, 02:42 PM~15403327
> *is this for when u want as much rain in your muffler as possible  :uh:
> *


its the perfect height for some kid to grab and get burned thats for sure


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

http://louisville.craigslist.org/ctd/1381300485.html


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 19 2009, 08:36 PM~15405239
> *http://louisville.craigslist.org/ctd/1381300485.html
> *


The interior is clean as a whistle


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Oct 19 2009, 06:49 AM~15399342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i34.tinypic.com/282ngd2.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

wow


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Oct 22 2009, 05:32 PM~15438050
> *http://i34.tinypic.com/282ngd2.jpg[/img]]420
> *


 :uh:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 19 2009, 05:56 AM~15399372
> *starship enterprise?
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 26 2009, 04:04 PM~15472417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that dude needs to kill himself


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 26 2009, 07:04 PM~15472417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE FUNNY PART IS HE WAISTED MNY IN PAINTING AND PUTING RIMS ON AN UGLY AS CAR....THE SHIT PPL DO..


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 26 2009, 05:04 PM~15472417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this guy is 51/50 he has to be :thumbsdown: what a waist of car :twak: :dunno:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 27 2009, 04:22 PM~15484214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uh wow


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Oct 27 2009, 04:42 PM~15484380
> *uh wow
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 27 2009, 06:22 PM~15484214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo i dunno about usin it for cars but for home use that 'great stuff' is the shit


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 27 2009, 07:22 PM~15484214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no they didnt :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 27 2009, 03:22 PM~15484214
> *
> 
> 
> ...



jeje funny!! do it yourself!!


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2009, 09:21 PM~15519075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2009, 10:21 PM~15519075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THAT'S JUST WROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG! :uh: :nono: :no: :nosad: :rant: :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2009, 10:21 PM~15519075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That poor monte :nosad:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2009, 09:21 PM~15519075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WASTE OF CAR 
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Oct 19 2009, 07:16 AM~15399454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf.kinda looks like a gas filler neck


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2009, 11:21 PM~15519075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking stupid


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 27 2009, 10:54 PM~15489054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



god damn ! :uh:


----------



## RidnHigh (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 18 2008, 05:06 PM~10682362
> *The back view....the owner has the straw hat
> 
> 
> ...



This car would make a good dcepticon in Transformers 3,4,5,...


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2009, 09:21 PM~15519075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!this vato loco must be on medication.............. :thumbsdown:


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RidnHigh_@Oct 31 2009, 10:37 PM~15526223
> *This car would make a good dcepticon in Transformers 3,4,5,...
> *


yeah right. they should take away his rights to even have a low low. i wonder is he in a car club and whats the damn name of it.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Oct 31 2009, 10:57 PM~15526339
> *WUT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!this vato loco must be on medication.............. :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RidnHigh (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@May 23 2008, 06:53 PM~10724127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now why would you do this? 1987 Bleeding Vagina.


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RidnHigh_@Oct 31 2009, 11:03 PM~15526377
> *Now why would you do this? 1987 Bleeding Vagina.
> *


u know im wondering what the paint person was thinking when he did the shit


----------



## RidnHigh (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Jun 6 2008, 06:14 PM~10816006
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cutomizations by Kragen


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

hey ridnhigh is that maxi car in cali???


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty+Oct 15 2009, 12:06 AM~15361162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: *in the words of Nicholas Cage,in Gone In 60 Seconds... 
"All of your decision making priveleges, have been revoked....!"...LMFAO!!!*


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Oct 31 2009, 11:34 PM~15526528
> *:angry: in the words of Nicholas Cage,in Gone In 60 Seconds...
> "All of your decision making priveleges, have been revoked....!"...LMFAO!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Oct 14 2009, 10:06 PM~15361162
> *You have got to be kidding  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

:0 O!


:0 NO!


:0 U!


:rant: DIDN'T!




:scrutinize: :wow: :loco: :nosad:  :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Oct 9 2009, 06:31 AM~15309997
> *
> :uh:
> *



:uh: A CONVERTED LINCOLN TOWN CAR HURST WITH A ROLLS ROYCE PHANTOM FRONT CLIP?! THIS MUST BE SPECIAL ORDERED FOR A PIMP FUNERAL! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :nicoderm:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 10 2009, 01:41 PM~15039042
> *We fittin na go fishin... lol
> 
> 
> ...



STOP WASTING ALL THE GOD DAMN BOOTY KITS...... :angry: 

I HAVE A CADI I COULD USE 1 OF THOSE ON....


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 13 2009, 03:41 PM~15068207
> *how about this one LMAO
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2dhuwrb.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i26.tinypic.com/drcb9c.jpg[/img]]420
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS IS ONE OF THA FUNNYEST THREADS EVER :roflmao: FEEL SO BAD FOR WHO EVER CHECKS THIS SHIT...AND THERE CARS ON HEAR :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 2 2009, 01:14 AM~15533775
> *:uh: A CONVERTED LINCOLN TOWN CAR HURST WITH A ROLLS ROYCE PHANTOM FRONT CLIP?! THIS MUST BE SPECIAL ORDERED FOR A PIMP FUNERAL!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :nicoderm:
> *


thats "hearse"


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 2 2009, 12:25 PM~15537965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UH..drugs are bad


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 2 2009, 12:25 PM~15537975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


after this guy finds his meds he is gonna realize he put those parts on his car instead of his truck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: some people are funny as hell and don't even know it


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 2 2009, 12:25 PM~15537975
> *
> 
> 
> ...



was this really neccessary?


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes that is diamond plate  :cheesy:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Nov 3 2009, 11:05 PM~15555008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


G-monkeys new project? :0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :barf: :nono:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

[/quote]


thats awesome :roflmao:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

http://www.myvideo.at/watch/6744111


http://www.myvideo.at/watch/6509546


----------



## photoshop poser (Jan 12, 2003)

just look at all the abortions of cars in nascar themed rides, wooow is all i have to say


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

Hell yeah! I'm gonna paint the Cutty yellow and make it an Always Save themed car with a black racing stripe!!! SWEET.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 15 2009, 07:30 AM~15364172
> *Kansas City produces some really clean lowriders. But not everybody out here gets it.
> 
> 
> ...


*"notalac" on the plates...is this guys name captain obvious??*


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STW_@Nov 5 2009, 06:15 AM~15568294
> *http://www.myvideo.at/watch/6744111
> http://www.myvideo.at/watch/6509546
> *


Back bumper action!!! :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Nov 4 2009, 10:51 PM~15566920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Nov 3 2009, 08:43 PM~15554684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 :barf:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Nov 5 2009, 01:51 AM~15566920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what were they thinking :twak: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Nov 3 2009, 08:43 PM~15554684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd: :loco:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 2 2009, 01:14 AM~15533775
> *:uh: A CONVERTED LINCOLN TOWN CAR HURST WITH A ROLLS ROYCE PHANTOM FRONT CLIP?! THIS MUST BE SPECIAL ORDERED FOR A PIMP FUNERAL!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :nicoderm:
> *


They fucked this hearse up its on ebay ,They would have sold it before they did that shit to it and the plastic grille is the worst thing ever


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 15 2009, 07:30 AM~15364172
> *Kansas City produces some really clean lowriders. But not everybody out here gets it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbl5LYMV4c0


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 2 2009, 03:25 PM~15537975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cruisin.........................in my 5.0 :uh:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Oct 9 2009, 05:31 AM~15309997
> *
> :uh:
> *



another Nokturnal recruit 

they be puttin that front end on every car possible
:barf:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 2 2009, 12:25 PM~15537965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOO MUCH FREE TIME :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Moe Swift cc (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Nov 8 2009, 10:12 PM~15603335
> *another Nokturnal recruit
> 
> they be puttin that front end on every car possible
> ...


lol now thats some funny shit right their.


----------



## Measy (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Nov 9 2009, 02:40 AM~15602924
> *cruisin.........................in my 5.0 :uh:
> *


But with no rag top!!!!! But it has pipes!!!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

is that a scion? look pretty crazy.. kinda cool actually..


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 10 2009, 08:40 PM~15627565
> *is that a scion? look pretty crazy.. kinda cool actually..
> *


 :loco: :yes: :yes: :werd: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 10 2009, 09:40 PM~15627565
> *is that a scion? look pretty crazy.. kinda cool actually..
> *


thats the same thing i a was thinking.. reminds me of those vw truck.or what ever they are.

it actually looks better than the way they were originally made


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 11:54 AM~15050827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn making dallas look bad!! :angry:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

:werd: :werd: :werd: :dunno:


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

What the hell are those? Gangster M&Ms? :dunno:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 9 2009, 08:41 AM~15310939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i think this one is tight, Ill roll that lol


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@May 23 2009, 07:08 PM~13980707
> *my homies car after a night of drinking
> 
> 
> ...


Dam what the fuck did he do? did change his suspension to make it a donk, then decieded to put switches on the donk suspension, shit looks wild, wonder how that hopps


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 11 2009, 04:40 AM~15627565
> *is that a scion? look pretty crazy.. kinda cool actually..
> *



x2..


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet+Jul 9 2009, 07:46 PM~14428245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: what the fuck what a shame


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 26 2009, 06:40 AM~13998767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not ugly, its better in person :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

him so famous


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 12 2009, 04:07 AM~15641757
> *thats not ugly, its better in person :biggrin:
> *


he still ruined a 61


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 12 2009, 09:07 AM~15641757
> *thats not ugly, its better in person :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :banghead:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by girldog66_@Jul 9 2009, 11:34 PM~14429364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wagons suck, might as weel build a minivan :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2009, 10:49 AM~14448323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that chrome?? Looks liker it but then again why would anybody waste their money if thats the outcome :twak:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

Looks like shit.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 09:06 AM~15642212
> *wagons suck, might as weel build a minivan :uh:
> *


 :twak: Wagons are the shizzzzznit man. You heard wrong.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 16 2009, 02:33 PM~15379801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: 

that shit has trophies


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

theres a heart shape cutout on the hood like a giant cookie bwahaha


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1462356257.html

its not all that ugly to me. just alil odd


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 01:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 12 2009, 05:07 AM~15641757
> *thats not ugly, its better in person :biggrin:
> *


wtf. That's my avitar.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> still cant get over this one


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 18 2008, 05:06 PM~10682362
> *The back view....the owner has the straw hat
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> > still cant get over this one
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 10 2009, 07:40 PM~15627565
> *is that a scion? look pretty crazy.. kinda cool actually..
> *


true.. its a cutup xb


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 13 2009, 08:10 AM~15653665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Sweet! Jus some good ole boys!


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 13 2009, 09:10 AM~15653665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 13 2009, 07:10 AM~15653665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not ugly, its kinda kool


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 12 2009, 06:22 AM~15642036
> *he still ruined a 61
> *


true, hes gotta chrome rear end if ya need it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 13 2009, 10:41 AM~15655158
> *thats not ugly, its kinda kool
> *


x2 I wouldn't drive it (I probably wouldn't fit anyway) but it's cool


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 13 2009, 09:10 AM~15653665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you know the economy is bad whn the duke boys gottaget a smart car


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 13 2009, 09:10 AM~15653665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEEEEEE HAAAAAWWWWW!!!! I'd like to see THAT bad boy jump over a trailer through some bales of hay and keep going! How in the hell are they gonna jump through those little windows? Looks like them Duke boys aint so smart afterall....


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Nov 13 2009, 06:24 PM~15659029
> *YEEEEEE HAAAAAWWWWW!!!! I'd like to see THAT bad boy jump over a trailer through some bales of hay and keep going! How in the hell are they gonna jump through those little windows? Looks like them Duke boys aint so smart afterall....
> *


IT WOULDN'T. IT WOULD FLIP LIKE THIS


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 13 2009, 08:31 PM~15659084
> *IT WOULDN'T. IT WOULD FLIP LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh damn!


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 13 2009, 10:51 PM~15658768
> *:0 you know the economy is bad whn the duke boys gottaget a smart car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Nov 14 2009, 10:08 AM~15662853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:barf: POLICE ! HERE A REAL POLICE CAR FROM TEXAS ! ! I DONT KNOW WHAT MAKE IT MORE UGLY? IT BEING THE POLICE,OR IT BEING A EURO :loco: :werd: :loco:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Nov 14 2009, 08:08 AM~15662853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

>


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@May 16 2008, 01:16 AM~10668582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK DONKS LOWRIDER ALL THE WAY


----------



## TOOF DEVILLE (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 07:06 AM~15642212
> *wagons suck, might as weel build a minivan :uh:
> *


X26416746


----------



## TOOF DEVILLE (Nov 17, 2009)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Oct 18 2009, 10:41 PM~15397854
> *FOUND THIS IN VEGAS MUCHACHOS :biggrin: ....
> 
> 
> ...


J U N K!!!!!!!DID U SEE THE PAINT????????LOL :uh:


----------



## TOOF DEVILLE (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 15 2009, 07:30 AM~15364172
> *Kansas City produces some really clean lowriders. But not everybody out here gets it.
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THIS CAR IS FROM ADICTIVE C.C IN VEGAS!!!!!LOL....


----------



## TOOF DEVILLE (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 03:45 PM~15017354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

always funny as hell!


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Nov 14 2009, 09:08 AM~15662853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one word = TEXAS :uh:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Nov 12 2009, 11:47 AM~15644292
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1462356257.html
> 
> its not all that ugly to me. just alil odd
> *


WOW YOU ARE RETARDED THAT MOTAFUCKA IS ULGY AS HELL :0 :0


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 14 2008, 04:18 PM~11861008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BLAHHHH ...........UUUUHHHHHH WE HAVE A WINNER OMG WTF IS HE THINKING :twak: :roflmao: :barf: :barf:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 15 2009, 09:30 AM~15364172
> *Kansas City produces some really clean lowriders. But not everybody out here gets it.
> 
> 
> ...



WOW that thing should be stripped of pump's and wheel's and be crushed.

I'm offended as a Native


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

:werd: :werd: :werd: :420:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: MULTIPLE PERSONALITIES, WANT TO BE A CHEVY THEN EURO THEN HARLEY :twak:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 18 2009, 07:45 AM~14802424
> *My homie ran across this ................................
> 
> 
> ...


He got them extended skirts to tuck them chinas


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 16 2009, 10:49 AM~15679260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF IS THIS SHIT :uh: :uh:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> :loco: :loco: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Nov 14 2009, 08:08 AM~15662853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:nono: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 08:16 PM~15708721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :0 :angry: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:  :buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 10:16 PM~15708721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that WAS a nice wagon :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 18 2009, 09:26 PM~15708870
> *:0 that WAS a nice wagon :uh:
> *


Til they DONKified it :angry:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@May 16 2008, 01:16 AM~10668582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


messed this car up :thumbsdown: fuck donks :angry:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 18 2009, 08:31 PM~15708930
> *messed this car up  :thumbsdown: fuck donks :angry:
> *


agreed 100000%


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

lwMd-uaOX0M&hl


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 07:16 PM~15708721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT..I almost threw up


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 10:40 PM~15709017
> *lwMd-uaOX0M&hl
> *


that thing is ratty as hell :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 08:40 PM~15709017
> *lwMd-uaOX0M&hl
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOTHINGS NICE ABOUT THIS HOMIES LOOKS LIKE SHIT OSTRICH SEATS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 08:25 PM~15708862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE MEGATRON FORGOT WEATHER HE WAS A PLANE OR A CAR IN THE MIDDLE OF HIS TRANFORMATION... :twak: LMFAO :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 18 2009, 09:16 PM~15709504
> *LOOKS LIKE MEGATRON FORGOT WEATHER HE WAS A PLANE OR A CAR IN THE MIDDLE OF HIS TRANFORMATION... :twak:  LMFAO :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 10:40 PM~15709017
> *lwMd-uaOX0M&hl
> *


 :0 its not a 4x4 its a ''foe bah foe!''


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 07:40 PM~15709017
> *lwMd-uaOX0M&hl
> *


click on the right bottom corner where it says you tube and read the comments..I laughed so hard my side hurts


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 12:06 AM~15711424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 11:25 PM~15708862
> *
> 
> 
> ...



they love that shit in Japan....


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Nov 19 2009, 12:56 AM~15710732
> *click on the right bottom corner where it says you tube and read the comments..I laughed so hard my side hurts
> *


i would rather be shot in my left leg right at the knee cap, point blank, with a ruger 40cal then drive this car for one﻿ hour. this guy may be the dumbest person ever. i have just one question.....does the "fo by fo" work????

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 20 2009, 12:34 PM~15728309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there are no words to explain that


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Nov 20 2009, 11:53 AM~15727863
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That looks ratty INSIDE

and Out!!!!!!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Nov 20 2009, 11:53 AM~15727863
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: :banghead: hno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 08:40 PM~15709017
> *lwMd-uaOX0M&hl
> *


 :uh: Thats a damn fire hazard..


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 20 2009, 02:34 PM~15728309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 18 2009, 11:26 PM~15708870
> *:0 that WAS a nice wagon :uh:
> *


:nosad: that wagon was never nice  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 20 2009, 04:34 PM~15728309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a photoshop :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 08:25 PM~15708862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats alot of work


----------



## javierizzi (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 11:36 AM~10721182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAZ UP WIT THE MEXICAN NIGHT RIDER!!!!! JAJAJAJAJA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## javierizzi (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 07:25 PM~15708862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POKEMON MOBILE!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

wow


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/cto/1475460227.html


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Nov 20 2009, 08:34 PM~15731592
> *http://huntsville.craigslist.org/cto/1475460227.html
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 20 2009, 01:34 PM~15728309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :wow: :wow: :loco: :loco:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

just another ugly candidate :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> just another ugly candidate :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Nov 20 2009, 02:53 PM~15727863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i need that nose cone for my trokita


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 21 2009, 09:04 PM~15741266
> *just another ugly candidate :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 10:40 PM~15709017
> *lwMd-uaOX0M&hl
> *


Ya it looks like you did it to


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

I know Im not the only one that thinks this is fucking ugly?????


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Nov 22 2009, 01:46 AM~15742689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the car isnt ugly but that paint jobs got to go


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 21 2009, 08:04 PM~15741266
> *just another ugly candidate :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


someone actually thought that up... then did it?


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 09:40 PM~15709017
> *lwMd-uaOX0M&hl
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Nothing like a rat's nest under the hood
Jankey ass 4x4 shifter like it was a afterthought 
bondo fender's :0


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

*AND U WILL MAKE GOOD MONEY DURING WINTER *


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> > just another ugly candidate :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 02:48 PM~15745414
> *AND U WILL MAKE GOOD MONEY DURING WINTER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Nov 20 2009, 07:34 PM~15731592
> *http://huntsville.craigslist.org/cto/1475460227.html
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE IT USED TO BE A REGAL :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Oct 14 2009, 09:06 PM~15361162
> *You have got to be kidding  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...




 I COULD BE WRONG BUT I THINK ITS A 78


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 02:50 PM~15745752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up midget...why dont you post your shity ass lac with those dingy china wheels and dirty ass white walls....booster seat riding motherfucker


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 22 2009, 02:54 PM~15745789
> *Whats up midget...why dont you post your shity ass lac with those dingy china wheels and dirty ass white walls....booster seat riding motherfucker
> *


***** said booster seat BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 22 2009, 02:54 PM~15745789
> *Whats up midget...why dont you post your shity ass lac with those dingy china wheels and dirty ass white walls....booster seat riding motherfucker
> *


here ill post something 4 u, u donk loving *** or should i say dong loving ***


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 03:01 PM~15745830
> *here ill post something 4 u, u donk loving *** or should i say dong loving ***
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: Seriously.............post that lac with the booster seat homie..and those dingy white walls....midget ryder


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

better tie it up before it get away!



> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 23 2008, 09:12 PM~10724893
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

:buttkick: :around: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 22 2009, 03:24 PM~15745952
> *:uh:  :uh:  Seriously.............post that lac with the booster seat homie..and those dingy white walls....midget ryder
> *


your ah joke you fuckin fat fuck you and your rides


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 02:35 PM~15745672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think this should be here


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 03:35 PM~15745672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :burn:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that stang is ugly as shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH MAN, good topic :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 03:07 PM~15745865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Nov 22 2009, 10:13 PM~15749772
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

[/quote]

:roflmao: ah man some people cant build a classy car with big wheels :uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

>


 :roflmao: ah man some people cant build a classy car with big wheels :uh:
[/quote]
ANY CAR ON BIG WHEELS SUCK DICK


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> :roflmao: ah man some people cant build a classy car with big wheels :uh:


ANY CAR ON BIG WHEELS SUCK DICK
[/quote]

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Common Sense (Nov 23, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

the rims cost more than the car


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Common Sense_@Nov 22 2009, 10:47 PM~15750084
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Nov 22 2009, 01:05 PM~15745144
> *
> 
> 
> ...




UMMMM I DONT C WAT THIS PIC IS DOING HERE....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

. :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 04:44 PM~15745731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i like this


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 29 2009, 09:45 PM~15816731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Nov 25 2009, 11:51 PM~15785240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 29 2009, 08:45 PM~15816731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really good body moldin. Rather have the classic


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 29 2009, 08:45 PM~15816731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 29 2009, 08:45 PM~15816731
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS FUCKIN HORRIBLE


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that craftsmanship is awesome but the look is an overall fail


----------



## calicaddy (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the guy that painted that mural had his blow up doll in his mind.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Nov 25 2009, 10:51 PM~15785240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


by the looks of the way the front driver is sitting, looks like he really thinks its a cool ride :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 28 2009, 05:32 PM~15807449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Common Sense_@Nov 22 2009, 10:47 PM~15750084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 30 2009, 11:11 AM~15821891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think its not thats bad...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Nov 25 2009, 10:51 PM~15785240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How many turns can this car make U-turn???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 30 2009, 11:11 AM~15821891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheels, needs doors back on


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 30 2009, 01:11 PM~15821891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW JACK CITY! :0


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Nov 25 2009, 11:51 PM~15785240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just 1 rim probably cost more than the car


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 30 2009, 12:11 PM~15821891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


atleast they got the right vehicle to lift. now only if they could get the right tire and rim size, they just might be making progress. :biggrin:


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

> Just 1 rim probably cost more than the car
> 
> the tires for the rims might cost more than the car.lol


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

Being Pulled over for ugliness while in public
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3VkY3nFksk


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Dec 1 2009, 10:49 AM~15833053
> *Being Pulled over for ugliness while in public
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3VkY3nFksk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Nov 30 2009, 08:32 PM~15827382
> *Just 1 rim probably cost more than the car
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 1 2009, 12:06 PM~15833221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GODDAMM :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Dec 1 2009, 11:49 AM~15833053
> *Being Pulled over for ugliness while in public
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3VkY3nFksk
> *


The electric chair for that man!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Dec 1 2009, 11:49 AM~15833053
> *Being Pulled over for ugliness while in public
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3VkY3nFksk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:uh: 










:uh:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

IN A ZONE....AUTOZONE! :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Dec 1 2009, 06:49 PM~15833053
> *Being Pulled over for ugliness while in public
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3VkY3nFksk
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 3 2009, 10:02 AM~15856621
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 3 2009, 09:02 AM~15856621
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


hell naw all i can say is why???????


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 02:42 PM~15745714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Nov 21 2009, 11:46 PM~15742689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What a HATER :0


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 3 2009, 06:14 AM~15856685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: a Pinche Paisa!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Classic


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 3 2009, 09:02 AM~15856621
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


more like PURE SLAP to the face


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 30 2009, 11:11 AM~15821891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


needs mud tires and sum rims that you can bang up...Thats a off road vehicle


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 3 2009, 05:19 PM~15862548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 3 2009, 12:02 PM~15856621
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: FAIL!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :nosad:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 3 2009, 10:14 AM~15856685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these guys cany be serious


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 7 2009, 10:20 PM~15907694
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :barf: :barf: :barf: WTF IS THAT SHIT?! :banghead:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Magnate 72_@Dec 3 2009, 07:38 PM~15862775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 8 2009, 03:20 AM~15907694
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 03:10 PM~15910453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 7 2009, 09:20 PM~15907694
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WTF so much shit it makes it look cheap and fugly! :loco:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 11:55 AM~15910397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!! No not the speakers in the headrests!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

what does that mean?


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 9 2009, 06:13 PM~15929485
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The pussy hunter


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 22 2009, 05:11 PM~15745537
> *IF THEY WOULDN'T HAVE PUT THE REVERSE HOOD HINGES, THOSE TVS, IDIOTIC REAR DOORS, ND ALL THAT STUPID S*** IN THE BACK IT WOULDN'T BE SO BAD
> *


yes it would...


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 7 2009, 10:20 PM~15907694
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow :uh: i just lost 2:38 of my life


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## jarhead_615 (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@May 21 2008, 08:50 AM~10703115
> *
> 
> 
> ...



There is a 69 Impala in the Jan 10 issue with the same type grill...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:barf: :barf: :barf: HOW CAN THEY DO THIS TO A 59 IMPALA  :dunno: :tears:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 3 2009, 08:14 AM~15856685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 08:25 PM~15708862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES THE RIDE FROM "DUMB AND DUMBER"?


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 7 2009, 10:20 PM~15907694
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



with stock bumpers and hood this would be alright


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Saw this today @ a toy drive


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 08:11 PM~15969947
> *Saw this today @ a toy drive
> 
> 
> ...


I always though that guys that drive sebring verts were gay (****)


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 15 2009, 07:46 AM~15986606
> *I always though that guys that drive sebring verts were gay (****)
> *



x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 7 2009, 11:20 PM~15907694
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that must be some east coast crap :uh:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:







TILL THE DOORS FALL OFF :uh:


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

:angry: :biggrin: :angry:


> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 05:11 PM~15969947
> *Saw this today @ a toy drive
> 
> 
> ...


GAY I FUCKIGN HATE THOSE DOORS HAHAHAH


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 07:10 AM~15910453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO EVEN LET THAT BITCH IN THE SHOW HAHAHA UGLY ASS BIATCHHH!!! :dunno:  :uh: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Nov 25 2009, 10:51 PM~15785240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS JUST SAD


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Dec 15 2009, 05:16 PM~15991550
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF????? LOL!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 07:10 AM~15910453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERES NOT ENOUGH BEER IN THE WORLD :barf: :barf:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Dec 15 2009, 06:16 PM~15991550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just another shitty fad that will last till next year. Total waste of money, and doesn't even look cool


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Dec 15 2009, 05:16 PM~15991550
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> esta como patada el los guevos!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 1 2009, 02:06 PM~15833221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 10:06 AM~15642212
> *wagons suck, might as weel build a minivan :uh:
> *


Bro your a straight hater homie . That Malibu sitting nasty on three . The way your speakin is on your personal taste not what the car looks like . Like i tell mother fuckers i eat pussy you might suck dick to each there own thats on u dont bring that shit on my side .



Found the pic bigger . Bitch you a mutha fuckin lie this wagon iz tight az fuck !!!!








uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Not ugly just diffrent love the rims slap them bad boys on my g body .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

[/quote]
This fool needs help bro at least film that bitch rollin down the blvd not back & forth in a parkinlot :roflmao: . The spoiler kit gotta go . Love the bowtie .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 09:55 AM~15910397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :biggrin: 
Holy shit they slap the speakers in the head rest thats official dumb shit there :loco:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Now thats a pimped out ******** dream muddin wagon there .


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 07:10 AM~15910453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHES UGLY BUT YALL ARE LYING IF YALL SAY YALL WONT BEND HER OVER AND STICK IT IN HER BROWNY BAKER! :biggrin:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

>


This fool needs help bro at least film that bitch rollin down the blvd not back & forth in a parkinlot :roflmao:[/quote]

I was thinking the same thing lol. 2:38 of it going 5mph back and forth in a small parking lot :uh:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

This iz official !!!!!!
-7B8abzj24Y&feature
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Radical Lowrider Show Car :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Dec 15 2009, 11:53 PM~15995667
> *Bro your a straight hater homie . That Malibu sitting nasty on three . The way your speakin is on your personal taste not what the car looks like . Like i tell mother fuckers i eat pussy you might suck dick to each there own thats on u dont bring that shit on my side .
> Found the pic bigger . Bitch you a mutha fuckin lie this wagon iz tight az fuck !!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

:|


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Dec 18 2009, 05:42 PM~16023455
> *This iz official !!!!!!
> -7B8abzj24Y&feature
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


what was that knocking sound? regardless, another fad that should die a quick death...


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@Dec 15 2009, 07:14 PM~15992702
> *THIS IS JUST SAD
> *


 isnt this robertog's avi??


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:twak:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Dec 15 2009, 11:53 PM~15995667
> *Bro your a straight hater homie . That Malibu sitting nasty on three . The way your speakin is on your personal taste not what the car looks like . Like i tell mother fuckers i eat pussy you might suck dick to each there own thats on u dont bring that shit on my side .
> Found the pic bigger . Bitch you a mutha fuckin lie this wagon iz tight az fuck !!!!
> 
> ...


SPEAK THE TRUTH, THERE AIN'T NOTHIN WRONG WITH IT, IT USED TO BE MY BROTHERS BEFORE PAINT AND JUICE :biggrin:


----------



## DropTop (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 16 2009, 12:14 AM~15996114
> *SHES UGLY BUT YALL ARE LYING IF YALL SAY YALL WONT BEND HER OVER AND STICK IT IN HER BROWNY BAKER!  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Dec 18 2009, 06:42 PM~16023455
> *This iz official !!!!!!
> -7B8abzj24Y&feature
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsdown: :uh: :scrutinize: :barf: :loco: :nosad: :nosad: :buttkick: :twak: UGLIEST THING ON THE ROAD


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 16 2009, 01:14 AM~15996114
> *SHES UGLY BUT YALL ARE LYING IF YALL SAY YALL WONT BEND HER OVER AND STICK IT IN HER BROWNY BAKER!  :biggrin:
> *


A MAN X2


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 3 2009, 07:02 AM~15856621
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MFU#*#ER NEED A BITCH SLAP


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> > still cant get over this one
> 
> 
> WE HAVE A WINNER


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@May 17 2008, 10:40 AM~10676761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuccin *****! i bet that bitch herself broke the camera! its posed to be Adam and Eve, not Eve and Eve...silly bitch


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 18 2008, 01:24 AM~10679579
> *looks like she has a bigger dick than me :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 20 2008, 02:45 AM~10694241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit! i cant believe it! this is tops for me so far! just because homie is tryin to hard! :uh:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 21 2008, 10:40 AM~10704130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really nice!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i_did_it_@May 17 2008, 07:38 AM~10676145
> *here it is pulled over for being an asshat
> 
> 
> ...


 does this guy know his car is in this topic? is he a lil member?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 22 2009, 11:10 PM~16062937
> *does this guy know his car is in this topic? is he a lil member?
> *


yeah if that is the gorilla monte.... I think he bought it off someone and since then has gotten it repainted.......... If I remember right


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@May 17 2008, 01:40 PM~10676761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :ugh:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 21 2009, 05:51 PM~16049493
> *fuccin *****! i bet that bitch herself broke the camera! its posed to be Adam and Eve, not Eve and Eve...silly bitch
> *


**** fest


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Kustom woody  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1940-Chevro...ZUS_Cars_Trucks?


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> > esta como patada el los guevos!
> 
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJA NO CHINGES :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Nov 25 2009, 10:51 PM~15785240
> *
> 
> 
> ...












rims cost more than both these cars together


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 3 2009, 07:02 AM~15856621
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


PURE SLAB

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 24 2009, 03:07 PM~16080003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: NICE CONTINENTAL KIT :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Dec 15 2009, 11:53 PM~15995667
> *Bro your a straight hater homie . That Malibu sitting nasty on three . The way your speakin is on your personal taste not what the car looks like . Like i tell mother fuckers i eat pussy you might suck dick to each there own thats on u dont bring that shit on my side .
> Found the pic bigger . Bitch you a mutha fuckin lie this wagon iz tight az fuck !!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

http://mobile.craigslist.org/cto/1519064985.html
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

http://mobile.craigslist.org/cto/1519058623.html
:0 :0 :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 8 wheels :uh: :uh:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Dec 16 2009, 12:53 AM~15995667
> *Bro your a straight hater homie . That Malibu sitting nasty on three . The way your speakin is on your personal taste not what the car looks like . Like i tell mother fuckers i eat pussy you might suck dick to each there own thats on u dont bring that shit on my side .
> Found the pic bigger . Bitch you a mutha fuckin lie this wagon iz tight az fuck !!!!
> 
> ...


That wagon looks kick ass, no way does it belong in this topic.


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 27 2009, 02:29 AM~16099352
> *
> 
> 
> ...




now thats funny :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Dec 27 2009, 02:05 PM~16100936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :0


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 30 2009, 01:45 PM~16133597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF THE WHEELS ARE NOT EVEN ON THE GROUND


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 22 2009, 02:15 PM~15745559
> *LOOKS LIKE IT USED TO BE A REGAL :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


FWD El Dorado


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 21 2008, 09:55 AM~10703144
> *serious? i like it!!!
> *


x2


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 30 2009, 01:45 PM~16133597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ummmmmm wtf can you say bout this but uuuuuummmmmm hahahahahaha


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 30 2009, 09:58 PM~16138508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone should kill that car


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 30 2009, 09:58 PM~16138508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lo desmadro


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 25 2008, 09:17 PM~10735670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dont fuck wit the RatRoders, some of those guys are fuckin crazy


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 23 2008, 03:40 PM~10721970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta remember this is from the 60's this kinda stuff was top notch back then, and TVs in cars is old news, these guys were puttin TVs in cars in the mid 50's


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 30 2009, 07:58 PM~16138508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK WE HAVE A WINNER :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Dec 27 2009, 12:05 PM~16100936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I TINK IS GONNA LOOK NICE WEN IS DONE


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 30 2009, 08:56 PM~16138494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY PEOPLE DO THIS ON HONDAS


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

i dont think i can compete with you guys but i found this on craigslist


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by reglos84_@Dec 31 2009, 08:03 PM~16149904
> *lo desmadro
> *



X2


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey+Dec 30 2009, 12:45 PM~16133597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Speechless*


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

havent post it in hella long but diz shyt is fukin ugly :barf:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Dec 27 2009, 11:05 AM~16100936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a bad ass truck


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

fuckign texas hahahhahaha


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Dec 15 2009, 11:53 PM~15995667
> *Bro your a straight hater homie . That Malibu sitting nasty on three . The way your speakin is on your personal taste not what the car looks like . Like i tell mother fuckers i eat pussy you might suck dick to each there own thats on u dont bring that shit on my side .
> Found the pic bigger . Bitch you a mutha fuckin lie this wagon iz tight az fuck !!!!
> 
> ...



thats brents old car AKA MR PITBULL  the same man who built my frame one of the best fabribators on the East Coast :uh: 

and that wagon is sick its got atleast 30,000 rolled up in it the paint job alone was 14,000 :uh: you really stuck your foot in your mouth


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 3 2010, 08:45 PM~16174450
> *thats brents old car AKA MR PITBULL   the same man who built my frame one of the best fabribators on the East Coast  :uh:
> 
> and that wagon is sick its got atleast 30,000 rolled up in it the paint job alone was 14,000  :uh: you really stuck your foot in your mouth
> *



14'000 dollar paint job??

30'000 dollar car??



:|


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@Jan 1 2010, 11:32 AM~16152957
> *I TINK IS GONNA LOOK NICE WEN IS DONE
> *



maybe they should wait 'till is done to post pics :dunno:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 1 2010, 09:28 AM~16152315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: looks fast


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jan 3 2010, 08:12 PM~16174100
> *havent post it in hella long but diz shyt is fukin ugly :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 3 2010, 10:29 PM~16175005
> *14'000 dollar paint job??
> 
> 30'000 dollar car??
> ...


x2
put it in a gbody atleast :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jan 3 2010, 11:12 PM~16174100
> *havent post it in hella long but diz shyt is fukin ugly :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


he prolly cashed the insurance check from that nasty dent on the back and bought some color matched pieces of shit :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Dec 31 2009, 12:27 AM~16139703
> *someone should kill that car
> *


and the hacks that did the Fuckimizing


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 30 2009, 07:58 PM~16138508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 30 2009, 08:58 PM~16138508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, thats not even a paisa driving either


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 1 2010, 12:19 PM~16153653
> *i dont think i can compete with you guys but i found this on craigslist
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by raystrey+Dec 30 2009, 12:45 PM~16133597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn :wow: And I thought HARDLUCK88 was the accessory king :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TX Cars :facepalm:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* UGLY Bass*
:biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: :barf:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 10 2010, 06:19 PM~16247504
> * UGLY Bass
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :barf:
> 
> ...


seen that done in other countries nothing new, NEEEEXXXT


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

VEEEEERY rare BMW


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 17 2008, 01:28 PM~10677407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck this pix just wont stop :barf: :barf:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 30 2009, 07:58 PM~16138508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 3 2010, 08:21 PM~16174192
> *fuckign texas hahahhahaha
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell no, this one takes the cake :biggrin:


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

hahhhahahhahahahahhaha,, too many people with to much time on there hands and stuff layin' around there house.... ahhahahahhhaha


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Nov 22 2009, 12:46 AM~15742689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


actually i like that car homie,dunno wtf your issue is... and i know the both of us have seen that car in person..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:barf: :barf










:barf: :barf:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 11 2010, 04:48 PM~16257761
> *:barf: :barf
> 
> 
> ...


car doesnt drive its a Billboard


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 11 2010, 07:04 PM~16257958
> *car doesnt drive its a Billboard
> *


dont matter, still ugly as hell


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 10 2010, 09:19 PM~16247504
> * UGLY Bass
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :barf:
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 11 2010, 04:48 PM~16257761
> *:barf: :barf
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@Jan 1 2010, 01:32 PM~16152957
> *I TINK IS GONNA LOOK NICE WEN IS DONE
> *



That says R.O and Vanderslice...


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 3 2010, 10:21 PM~16174192
> *fuckign texas hahahhahaha
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: WTF is all that about???


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*
I saw this over the weekend on the Vegas strip... :roflmao: 
*


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 12 2010, 10:32 AM~16265952
> *
> I saw this over the weekend on the Vegas strip...  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: lol look at all the bondo caked onto it


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 10 2010, 01:23 PM~16244250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice G ride


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Dec 18 2009, 07:42 PM~16023455
> *This iz official !!!!!!
> -7B8abzj24Y&feature
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:0 The guy say WOOOOWWWW! at the end!!! suck-her :barf:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 15 2010, 06:09 PM~16304064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 11 2010, 04:48 PM~16257761
> *:barf: :barf
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 16 2010, 07:21 PM~16312271
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yo what up show low i see them cars getting uglier and uglier :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

wow.....................wow


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 10 2009, 02:57 PM~15041262
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that sticker alone was the beginning of shit gone wrong


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

yea da guy said wow but the female was like thats a waste of a fucking car wtf was he thinkin he her language lol




> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 15 2010, 06:04 PM~16304026
> *:0 The guy say WOOOOWWWW! at the end!!! suck-her :barf:
> *


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Dec 21 2009, 08:37 AM~16045491
> *THIS MFU#*#ER NEED A BITCH SLAP
> *


 on the back it says pure slap lol not slab lol


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 18 2010, 03:50 PM~16327686
> *yea da guy said wow but the female was like thats a waste of a fucking car wtf was he thinkin he her language lol
> *



hehehe! Maybe she will say WOW if she take a look a this :uh:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 15 2010, 06:09 PM~16304064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOO BIG TO BE AN EVO, PROLLY A KIT CAR :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jan 21 2010, 04:16 PM~16365322
> *TOO BIG TO BE AN EVO, PROLLY A KIT CAR  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



I think it's a costume, look at the wheels :0 :0 With some Walmart spinners :barf:


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 21 2010, 11:15 AM~16362375
> *hehehe! Maybe she will say WOW if she take a look a this :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice scooby-doo paint :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 21 2010, 02:36 PM~16365556
> *I think it's a costume, look at the wheels :0  :0 With some Walmart spinners :barf:
> *


YOURE PROLLY RIGHT :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+May 23 2008, 02:57 PM~10722067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry but WTF is with people and mixing plastic crap compacts with classics? they just dont mix.
:nono:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 21 2010, 09:15 AM~16362375
> *hehehe! Maybe she will say WOW if she take a look a this :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

gangster raper :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: maybe it was suppose to say gangster rapper?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:wow: wtf this guy is missed up :uh: 




> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 08:05 PM~16247972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 22 2010, 09:14 PM~16380667
> *gangster raper :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: maybe it was suppose to say gangster rapper?
> *


 :rimshot: maybe he is in a band :boink: :dunno:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 22 2010, 09:50 PM~16381139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no mamas :wow: :around: :around: :around: :around: i dont know why .lol


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jan 22 2010, 09:52 PM~16381159
> *no mamas :wow:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around: i dont know why .lol
> *


i know,damm vinal wraps.....cars need paint, leave the vinal for signs


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Nov 17 2008, 06:50 PM~12184556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit i just seen this on tv about an hour ago. :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 8 2009, 08:59 AM~14125242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS THE PIRFECT MASCOT FOR THE RED LOBBSTER!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 22 2010, 08:58 PM~16381223
> *i know,damm vinal wraps.....cars need paint, leave the vinal for signs
> *


it is paint the only wrap is on the window


----------



## crazy compton (Jun 25, 2009)

came across some pics of this ugly ass shit in a club fourm. its funny how people think they can make a european car a lowrider its a joke and then mix match interior and two sun roofs lol this *****







\:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

this isent half as bad as all ive seen in here. but it deserves to be in here i think.



















ive got more but need to digg them out.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 23 2010, 04:02 PM~16386970
> *this isent half as bad as all ive seen in here. but it deserves to be in here i think.
> 
> 
> ...


that was out side of the road house lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

this again is not much but the fools drive it daily. and the retarded part is they dont even work at mcdonalds.


----------



## 73drop JS (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

and a few more.


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 01:42 AM~16383077
> *it is paint the only wrap is on the window
> *


nope, skinz dallas did the whole car in a wrap, the only paint is below the hood and the engine bay and a few other spots the skinz guys could not wrap....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i cant get enoghf this pile of sheet metal. :cheesy:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Poeple like that makes me wanna :loco: :run: :rant:   :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Look like an guy with brads and tits :uh: :barf:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 23 2010, 04:48 PM~16387740
> *nope, skinz dallas did the whole car in a wrap, the only paint is below the hood and the engine bay and a few other spots the skinz guys could not wrap....
> *


damm thats a glossy ass wrap most of the ones ive seen look like shit


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 08:20 PM~16388392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf? nice to have the vw behind it for size comparisons


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jan 23 2010, 06:49 PM~16388593
> *wtf? nice to have the vw behind it for size comparisons
> *


im waiting on engine pics someone on the forum claimed its a Ls3 car


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 09:09 PM~16388740
> *im waiting on engine pics someone on the forum claimed its a Ls3 car
> *


please share :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HERE WE HAVE A 1979 PINTO COUPE, I BEEN WONDERING IF I SHOULD SELL THIS OR NOT, CAR HAS 130,000 MILES ON IT CUSTOM GRILL, CUSTOM PAINT, AND CUSTOM INTERIOR WITH A LITTLE WORK CAN BE A SHOW WINNER. THE WIRES HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF RUST BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP EASY, THE CAR HAS A MURAL ON THE REAR HATCHBAK LID AZTEC WARRIOR ON THE ROOF, AND HAS HORSES ON THE SIDE WITH DIAMOND STUDS IN THIER EYES THAT FOLLOW YOU WHEN YOU MOVE, ALSO HAVE A MOONROOF FOR THIS CAR. CAR HAS A CLEAN TITLE AND RUNS GOOD, YOU WILL NEVER SEE ONE OF THESE AT ANOTHER SHOW, YOU CAN BE DIFFRENT, I WILL TAKE A TRADE AND CASH OR JUST TRADES, REALLY TESTING THE WATERS, CAR IS LOCATED IN UTAH, LET ME KNOW  
















































SOME PEOPLE THINK ITS UGLY BUT HEY, I LIKE IT


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2010, 10:40 PM~16389528
> *HERE WE HAVE A 1979 PINTO COUPE, I BEEN WONDERING IF I SHOULD SELL THIS OR NOT, CAR HAS 130,000 MILES ON IT CUSTOM GRILL, CUSTOM PAINT, AND CUSTOM INTERIOR WITH A LITTLE WORK CAN BE A SHOW WINNER. THE WIRES HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF RUST BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP EASY, THE CAR HAS A MURAL ON THE REAR HATCHBAK LID AZTEC WARRIOR ON THE ROOF, AND HAS HORSES ON THE SIDE WITH DIAMOND STUDS IN THIER EYES THAT FOLLOW YOU WHEN YOU MOVE, ALSO HAVE A MOONROOF FOR THIS CAR. CAR HAS A CLEAN TITLE AND RUNS GOOD, YOU WILL NEVER SEE ONE OF THESE AT ANOTHER SHOW, YOU CAN BE DIFFRENT, I WILL TAKE A TRADE AND CASH OR JUST TRADES,  REALLY TESTING THE WATERS, CAR IS LOCATED IN UTAH, LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not tryin to hate but that is the most optimistic thing I've EVER heard :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jan 23 2010, 09:00 PM~16389734
> *I'm not tryin to hate but that is the most optimistic thing I've EVER heard :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW BRO ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT LIKE IT BUT THIS IS THE WAY I FOUND IT :biggrin: DONT WANT TO LOOSE THE HISTORY OF THIS ONE


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2010, 09:03 PM~16389763
> *I KNOW BRO ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT LIKE IT BUT THIS IS THE WAY I FOUND IT :biggrin: DONT WANT TO LOOSE THE HISTORY OF THIS ONE
> *


ARE YOU KEEPING THE DIRT IT CAME WITH TO :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 09:06 PM~16389795
> *ARE YOU KEEPING THE DIRT IT CAME WITH TO :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW IT IS UGLY, :biggrin: BUT ITS GROWN ON ME AND THATS REAL :cheesy: PEOPLE ARE LIKE HELL NO


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2010, 09:09 PM~16389816
> *I KNOW IT IS UGLY, :biggrin:  BUT ITS GROWN ON ME AND THATS REAL :cheesy: PEOPLE ARE LIKE HELL NO
> *


J/P HOMIE :biggrin: PEOPLE DONT LIKE 4 DOORS AND I GOT ONE THAT I LOVE FOR THE FACT THAT I PICKED HER UP WHEN I WAS 13 YEARS OLD AND I JUST CANT GET RID OF IT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 09:15 PM~16389874
> *J/P HOMIE  :biggrin:  PEOPLE DONT LIKE 4 DOORS AND I GOT ONE THAT I LOVE FOR THE FACT THAT I PICKED HER UP WHEN I WAS 13 YEARS OLD  AND I JUST CANT GET RID OF IT
> *


WERE YOU AT IN COLORADO, MY MOM LIVES IN DENVER AND I USED TO LIVE IN LARKSPUR :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2010, 09:17 PM~16389890
> *WERE YOU AT IN COLORADO, MY MOM LIVES IN DENVER AND I USED TO LIVE IN LARKSPUR :biggrin:
> *


IM UP IN GREELEY HOMIE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 09:20 PM~16389915
> *IM UP IN GREELEY HOMIE
> *


YEAH, I LIKED GOING TO THE SHOWS OUT THERE YOU GET A DIFFRENT VIBE, I ONLY TOOK MY CAR TO ONE SHOW OUT THERE BUT PLAN ON BEING BACK FOR THE DENVER SHOW WITH MY RIDE


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2010, 09:39 PM~16390069
> *YEAH, I LIKED GOING TO THE SHOWS OUT THERE YOU GET A DIFFRENT VIBE, I ONLY TOOK MY CAR TO ONE SHOW OUT THERE BUT PLAN ON BEING BACK FOR THE DENVER SHOW WITH MY RIDE
> *


HELL YEA THIS SUMMER OR WHAT WHAT RIDE YOU BRINGING


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 09:44 PM~16390102
> *HELL YEA THIS SUMMER OR WHAT WHAT RIDE YOU BRINGING
> *


MY CADILLAC


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2010, 08:40 PM~16389528
> *HERE WE HAVE A 1979 PINTO COUPE, I BEEN WONDERING IF I SHOULD SELL THIS OR NOT, CAR HAS 130,000 MILES ON IT CUSTOM GRILL, CUSTOM PAINT, AND CUSTOM INTERIOR WITH A LITTLE WORK CAN BE A SHOW WINNER. THE WIRES HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF RUST BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP EASY, THE CAR HAS A MURAL ON THE REAR HATCHBAK LID AZTEC WARRIOR ON THE ROOF, AND HAS HORSES ON THE SIDE WITH DIAMOND STUDS IN THIER EYES THAT FOLLOW YOU WHEN YOU MOVE, ALSO HAVE A MOONROOF FOR THIS CAR. CAR HAS A CLEAN TITLE AND RUNS GOOD, YOU WILL NEVER SEE ONE OF THESE AT ANOTHER SHOW, YOU CAN BE DIFFRENT, I WILL TAKE A TRADE AND CASH OR JUST TRADES,  REALLY TESTING THE WATERS, CAR IS LOCATED IN UTAH, LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


NOT TOO BAD, OTHER PEOPLE ARE JUST HATERS ON OTHER PEOPLES CREATIVITY


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jan 24 2010, 12:25 AM~16390525
> *NOT TOO BAD, OTHER PEOPLE ARE JUST HATERS ON OTHER PEOPLES CREATIVITY
> *


x2


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

id fix that pinto up its got potential, swap the 4 for a 302, modernize the paint a little, phantom grille led tails. 



yeah thats right i can see the potential in that ride


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

its for sale if you like it :roflmao:


----------



## fredmex64 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@May 21 2008, 09:25 AM~10703605
> *that old ice cream truck was muraled up to tell a story about wat happened in a nieghbor in la in the 40s or 50s not sure but dodgers stadium is sittin on top of that nieghbor now where ppl were dragged out of their homes and left homeless.
> the truck serves a purpose, not ugly. but you do have ur own opinion.
> 
> ...


I love the grill and the truck is just history in paint built by some of the LEGENDS in the lowrider world . Look at the history of the truck you will be impressed


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94+Jan 23 2010, 10:25 PM~16390525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot about adding some supremes with w/w :yessad:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

WILL SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME Y THIS CAR ALWAYS MAKES AN APPEARANCE @ EVERY VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW EVERY YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









THE WORST PART IS,THAT I TOOK A PIC OF IT
:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jan 16 2010, 05:51 PM~16312027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They might as well put a big "Deport me now!!" sticker on it. :biggrin:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 24 2010, 05:25 PM~16396741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :run:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Jan 25 2010, 02:59 AM~16402064
> *They might as well put a big "Deport me now!!" sticker on it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

some fool just sent this to me in an e-mail










:loco:


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

haha, check it out: lowriding (highrising) japan :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvxnwaKMMUk...layer_embedded#


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 06:20 PM~16388392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :nono:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

This thread never seems to fail even though its full of Fail :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 26 2010, 05:41 PM~16418905
> *This thread never seems to fail even though its full of Fail :yes:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I know maybe we should respect because of what's wrote in the bottom of the pic, IS IT REAL?????????????............ but it still :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## bonitoromeo (Mar 17, 2007)

try this website if u wanna get a laugh.
youdrivewhat.com


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

ANT-WAN I don't know if it was in the magazine or not,I could see it being real though.Even though it's not what 95% of the people in here would build,it encourages people to build lowriders.You know in the hopes of one day making the magazine,no matter what it is.I would rather drive that then a riced out one making a pussy ass 150 hp and pretending it's fast.


----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)

damn! the only other '65 caddy that i've seen on these forums 
is this one. makes me wanna paint mine just to represent on here.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 28 2010, 08:50 AM~16437956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my kids posed by that car and got their pictures taken :happysad:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2010, 07:54 AM~16437962
> *my kids posed by that car and got their pictures taken :happysad:
> *



I'm sure they are making the picture look beautiful, cause these rims making a scrapped Fleetwood :tears:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 28 2010, 09:04 AM~16437979
> *I'm sure they are making the picture look beautiful, cause these rims making a scrapped Fleetwood :tears:
> *


yeah it was just to compare the rims to my kids height


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 28 2010, 12:53 AM~16436392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WTF?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2010, 08:51 AM~16438110
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Funny!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 24 2010, 08:59 PM~16397419
> *You forgot about adding some supremes with w/w :yessad:
> *


or some tru's


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2010, 08:51 AM~16438110
> *
> 
> 
> ...












I'm 6'5" and car was a little shorter than me


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

That furry lac would be tite if you were on ecstacy.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

I FOUND THIS THE OTHER DAY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jan-qXTPbMc


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe_@Jan 27 2010, 11:38 PM~16437304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta take it to the dry cleaners to get it washed. :0 :sprint:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

this is the future 









:dunno:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

honestly wat do u think?


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

hahaha the paint job lolz :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Jan 29 2010, 03:55 PM~16453795
> *hahaha the paint job lolz :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: bwahahah pimpin aint EZ


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Jan 29 2010, 04:07 PM~16453899
> *
> *


WWWAAAOOO :guns:  :barf: :barf: :barf: :banghead:


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 06:20 PM~16388392
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammit i know that car it was for sale about 30miles from my town in 2007. Its replica based on fiero


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jan 28 2010, 11:53 PM~16445961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

The looks on thier faces is classic....like.DAYAMM we famous..........NOT! complete garbage IMO...


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Jan 30 2010, 08:10 AM~16459428
> *dammit i know that car it was for sale about 30miles from my town in 2007. Its replica based on fiero
> *


was it a v8


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Jan 29 2010, 02:55 PM~16453795
> *hahaha the paint job lolz :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Jan 25 2010, 01:59 AM~16402064
> *They might as well put a big "Deport me now!!" sticker on it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOPI-Lowrid...=item4ced510832


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

flawless car but 20" std offset 144 spokes must be the ugliest wheel ever.


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Jan 31 2010, 02:02 AM~16466145
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOPI-Lowrid...=item4ced510832
> *


6500 wahaha .maybe 6,50


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 30 2010, 03:21 PM~16461909
> *was it a v8
> *


no. v6


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 31 2010, 08:34 AM~16466415
> *flawless car but 20" std offset 144 spokes must be the ugliest wheel ever.
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Jan 31 2010, 01:02 AM~16466145
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOPI-Lowrid...=item4ced510832
> *


are them spokes rusty or gold? :run:  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Jan 29 2010, 03:53 PM~16453777
> *honestly wat do u think?
> 
> 
> ...


IT WOULDNT LOOK TOO BAD IF IT DIDNT HAVE THE KIT ND HOOD COWL


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 31 2010, 11:08 AM~16467821
> *are them spokes rusty or gold? :run:    :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


THEY LOOK RUSTY, OR MAYBE AN ORANGE GOLD :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Jan 31 2010, 04:02 AM~16466145
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOPI-Lowrid...=item4ced510832
> *


"ex-NOPI show car" :wow: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

OK


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE'S MY CONTRIBUTION .... :wow:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 31 2010, 07:01 PM~16469835
> *"ex-NOPI show car"  :wow:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Somebody tell that guy he spent all that money on .... A taurus. :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

YES FOR SOMETHINGS AND NO FOR THE REST


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 08:51 AM~16498268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOES THIS EVEN DO ANYTHING BUT LIFT THE REAREND??


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 08:37 AM~16498176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :ugh: :loco: :loco: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 31 2010, 04:17 PM~16469933
> *HERE'S MY CONTRIBUTION .... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


this looks like something from jurassic park


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Feb 3 2010, 07:48 PM~16503058
> *this looks like something from jurassic park
> *


exact same thing i thought


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 09:45 AM~16498233
> *YES FOR SOMETHINGS AND NO FOR THE REST
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like this one, but it needed color matched rims and more work on the rear door windows. But you have to wonder if this will have a stuck gas pedal or faulty breaks :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Feb 3 2010, 05:48 PM~16503058
> *this looks like something from jurassic park
> *


that would explain the sign behind it :0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 09:37 AM~16498176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 3 2010, 04:26 PM~16500961
> *DOES THIS EVEN DO ANYTHING BUT LIFT THE REAREND??
> *



No,
she also have a sexy back.....



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 08:42 AM~16498218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT REALLY DOES BELONG IN THIS TOPIC :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Jan 29 2010, 03:53 PM~16453777
> *honestly wat do u think?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/1571010601.html 

This dudes record label and album must have not done well .... :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Jan 29 2010, 06:53 PM~16453777
> *honestly wat do u think?
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jan 31 2010, 08:35 PM~16468478
> *IT WOULDNT LOOK TOO BAD IF IT DIDNT HAVE THE KIT ND HOOD COWL
> *


you mean if it didn't had that grill the cowl hood might not look that bad? :biggrin:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jan 29 2010, 02:29 PM~16452938
> *I FOUND THIS THE OTHER DAY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jan-qXTPbMc
> *


 :wow: i want to know how much shampo it takes to was that :wow:


----------



## izekmart (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 21 2008, 08:46 PM~10709121
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL :0


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Just hide that you are driving a Nissan :0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* Dont sleep on this HOT Deal*

:biggrin: 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/1588780360.html


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 7 2010, 06:59 AM~16538389
> * Dont sleep on this HOT Deal
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


$30,000 invested for ugliness :loco:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 7 2010, 08:07 AM~16538408
> *$30,000 invested for ugliness :loco:
> *


lol instead of throwing away money they should give it to me :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for funny shit!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 30 2010, 12:15 PM~16460928
> *The looks on thier faces is classic....like.DAYAMM we famous..........NOT! complete garbage IMO...
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 7 2010, 11:07 AM~16538408
> *$30,000 invested for ugliness :loco:
> *


x9999999 that shit is fugly


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe_@Jan 28 2010, 12:38 AM~16437304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Needs some black stripes then you can call it the tigger car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 7 2010, 03:46 PM~16540083
> *Needs some black stripes then you can call it the tigger car :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


then that would be cruelty to animals


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 7 2010, 12:49 PM~16540105
> *then that would be cruelty to animals
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 7 2010, 12:49 PM~16540105
> *then that would be cruelty to animals
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 7 2010, 01:49 PM~16540105
> *then that would be cruelty to animals
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 08:45 AM~16498233
> *YES FOR SOMETHINGS AND NO FOR THE REST
> 
> 
> ...


this's ones not so bad


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 7 2010, 11:24 PM~16545421
> *this's ones not so bad
> *


COOL CARS BUILT IT HERE IN LOUISVILLE :biggrin: ITS NOT THE WORST THING TO COME OUT THEIR GARAGE


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

you really got to question all these people. What were they thinking


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Feb 8 2010, 10:52 AM~16548816
> *you really got to question all these people. What were they thinking
> *


U REALLY DO, THEY COME UP WITH SOME OF THE CRAZIEST S**T


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 7 2010, 09:59 AM~16538389
> * Dont sleep on this HOT Deal
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


wow, what a piece of shit... I can see ALOT of craftsmanship but why try to gold plate a terd?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 8 2010, 11:42 AM~16549197
> *wow, what a piece of shit... I can see ALOT of craftsmanship but why try to gold plate a terd?
> *


A LINCOLN THAT COULD HAVE BEEN USED TO BREAK SOMEONE OFF, BUT NOW ITS A WANNA BE BENTLEY :twak: :twak:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 8 2010, 03:14 PM~16550952
> *A LINCOLN THAT COULD HAVE BEEN USED TO BREAK SOMEONE OFF, BUT NOW ITS A WANNA BE BENTLEY :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 07:51 AM~16498268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a "lowrider" toy car youd find at walmart


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Dec 21 2009, 12:02 AM~16044296
> *
> *


this is what you get when you ask for the ?discount ?funeral


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


i gotta bring this picture back up cuz it is funny as hell :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: TTT FOR THIS UGLY ASS MURAL...........


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 03:51 PM~16498268
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this guy is french i think. i once saw this thing on a car show a few years ago.

:loco:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

what you guys think ? :cheesy: even got a pic of the owner with the car :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 01:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



he took the rug out his house and used it on the fifth wheel...lol


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 02:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:buttkick: i bet he thinks thats SO cool :twak:
and his booty kit is leanin. :uh:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 01:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 02:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 08:51 AM~16498268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*IS THIS A MODIFIED 63-65 RIVI!!!* :dunno:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 02:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 03:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 02:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Durham fail


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 02:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Feb 3 2010, 08:42 AM~16498218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOTTA GIVE'M PROPS! THE SHIT HAS A CUSTOM REAR SUSPESION BETTER THEN SOME HOPPERS OUT THERE! LAYS FAILY GOOD AND LOCKS UP PRETTY HIGH. ALTHOUGH ITS A UGLY PIECE OF SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

wut you mean dat caddy iz not kool :dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 03:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


return of.................................................like a pimp?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 03:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: that guy thinks hes the shit :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :barf: want a be pimp :uh:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 02:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :sprint:


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Dec 30 2009, 05:22 PM~16135028
> *That wagon looks kick ass, no way does it belong in this topic.
> *


that wagon is bad azz ive seen it in person it dont belong on here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 10:45 AM~16498233
> *YES FOR SOMETHINGS AND NO FOR THE REST
> 
> 
> ...


i would drive the shit out of this


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 15 2010, 11:29 PM~16623372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 04:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: he thinks he is kool


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 02:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsdown: :burn: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: hno: :werd: :loco: :rimshot:


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 01:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER BAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 15 2010, 09:29 PM~16623372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that.......


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 08:37 AM~16498176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this shit reminds me of GTA san andreas lowrider cars.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 08:51 AM~16498268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its a life sized hot wheel with a lift kit. :cheesy:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 10:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


You guys can all hate as much but this fool's got his trims all goldplainted :cheesy:


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 04:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


even pimps are broke in this economy


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 15 2010, 09:29 PM~16623372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i kindalike it. i would flat black it out.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 15 2010, 09:29 PM~16623372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS OK BUT THE DOORS NEED TO BE A LITTLE LONGER, AND THE SPOILER NEEDS TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 15 2010, 10:29 PM~16623372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the rims got to go . but the car does not look that bad


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Feb 5 2010, 05:38 PM~16525364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just like tskylines are banned from the streets. this should be too. :cheesy:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 15 2010, 09:29 PM~16623372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think its alright,but i think the windshield is ugly as hell without a post on top.and it looks a lil small


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 02:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


damn you beet me to it i saw this thing crusing down folsom blvd last week and tryed to get a pic, the owner thinks he's the shit


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 03:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


the 5th wheel is siting on side to side.


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

seen this car on craigslist wtf was he thinking it could be yours 







:twak:  :dunno: :nono: :loco:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 28 2010, 12:53 AM~16436392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 03:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



whoa... A black paisa :0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Feb 18 2010, 11:01 PM~16658557
> *whoa... A black paisa  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 12 2010, 02:17 PM~16595263
> *:buttkick: i bet he thinks thats SO cool :twak:
> and his booty kit is leanin. :uh:
> *


that's the gangtser lean man :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 03:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


PIMP DADDY CADDY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 15 2010, 10:29 PM~16623372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Topo himself would swing a lead pipe at this till his arms broke off :roflmao:


----------



## 619CHEVY (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@May 31 2008, 12:37 AM~10776586
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


well gota give the guy credit.......he is driving a chevy!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 05:05 PM~16419116
> *I know maybe we should respect because of what's wrote in the bottom of the pic, IS IT REAL?????????????............ but it still :barf: :barf: :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna see a video of this thing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...bust that three n u definetly be rollin round the corner :sprint:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 31 2010, 05:34 AM~16466415
> *flawless car but 20" std offset 144 spokes must be the ugliest wheel ever.
> 
> 
> ...



FWD offset rims would have spokes up to the lip... they're just standards IMO...

I had some on my old 67 back in 2002 :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73drop JS_@Jan 23 2010, 03:47 PM~16387313
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How can you lay low with these straight exhausts under the car? :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 19 2010, 12:36 PM~16661922
> *How can you lay low with these straight exhausts under the car?  :biggrin:
> *


Looks like straight up PhotoShop to me.


----------



## Lil'Chuko (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Feb 19 2010, 12:01 AM~16658557
> *whoa... A black paisa  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Feb 18 2010, 10:38 PM~16657830
> *
> *


wth is that?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Feb 19 2010, 02:47 PM~16663434
> *wth is that?
> *


ITS A F***ED UP CAPRICE


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Feb 19 2010, 04:30 AM~16658999
> *i wanna see a video of this thing  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...bust that three n u definetly be rollin round the corner :sprint:
> *


I think its a photoshop.... :uh:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Feb 19 2010, 05:47 PM~16663434
> *wth is that?
> *


A fucked up $600 car. Oh well


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 7 2010, 03:49 PM~16540105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:h5: :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 16 2008, 12:46 PM~10671611
> *Don't go to no shows, but this what I been daily driving lol, gonna get painted in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> ...


*ay dont trip your car is the cleanest one of all of these wack ass donks!* :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 16 2008, 12:46 PM~10671611
> *Don't go to no shows, but this what I been daily driving lol, gonna get painted in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> ...



I'd drive that bitch the way it sits! :biggrin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 02:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


pimp down pimp in distress :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :run: :run:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Feb 12 2010, 05:37 PM~16595426
> *IS THIS A MODIFIED 63-65 RIVI!!! :dunno:
> *



:yes: Right on!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:dunno: I never saw that kind of brake before!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:dunno: I never saw that kind of wing before!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Gotta freakin love this!!! NO plate, door not shut [wont close], rear door jambs filled w/ bondo & the unknown cargo under the sheet !!!!!!!!!! What a death trap..... :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 11:51 AM~16670443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice golfcart.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 12:29 PM~16670296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS GUY :uh:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 12:51 PM~16670443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS FUN TO DRIVE AROUND THE NAGHBORHOOD


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 11:29 AM~16670296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 11:21 AM~16670253
> *:dunno: I never saw that kind of wing before!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


*thats at LAX
their getting ready for take off..
*


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 07:51 AM~16498268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


poor rivi


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 11:29 AM~16670296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Feb 20 2010, 11:27 PM~16675244
> *poor rivi
> *


WELL WHATS LEFT OF IT ANYWAYS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

I reposted this from Skim... couldn't help myself :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 25 2010, 05:00 PM~16725214
> *I reposted this from Skim... couldn't help myself :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 25 2010, 07:00 PM~16725214
> *I reposted this from Skim... couldn't help myself :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit, this makes me want to puke.


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 02:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I GIVE THE OWNER MAD PROPS TO PULL UP N E WHERE N THIS BAD BOY!THIS SHITE IS TIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@Feb 25 2010, 09:13 PM~16726474
> *holy shit, this makes me want to puke.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

saw this one at Autorama..... :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Feb 20 2010, 11:02 AM~16670154
> *pimp down pimp in distress :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 11:51 AM~16670443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: Kinda kool :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 22 2010, 03:36 AM~16686296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Feb 20 2010, 10:30 PM~16674721
> *thats at LAX
> their getting ready for take off..
> 
> *


yup they do speedtrials there everynow and then and yes you need a big ass wing


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 19 2010, 12:27 PM~16662371
> *Looks like straight up PhotoShop to me.
> *


its real, no suspension either "No-Sansu" is the way these cats roll


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tripleblack_@Feb 16 2010, 09:44 PM~16635513
> *seen this car on craigslist wtf was he thinking it could be yours
> 
> 
> ...


id roll this. take the hubcaps off get bigger whitewalls and i has a nice jalopy


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Feb 22 2010, 03:36 AM~16686296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :twak:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Feb 25 2010, 08:21 PM~16727211
> *saw this one at Autorama..... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


it would look alright if it was lime green instead of that goldish color


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Feb 26 2010, 05:10 AM~16727948
> *it would look alright if it was lime green instead of that goldish color
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 25 2010, 06:00 PM~16725214
> *I reposted this from Skim... couldn't help myself :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i took those pics sunday. theres more.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 25 2010, 05:00 PM~16725214
> *I reposted this from Skim... couldn't help myself :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2010, 11:39 PM~16730122
> *yeah i took those pics sunday.  theres more.
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE ORIGINAL CAR OR BODY??


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Feb 25 2010, 08:21 PM~16727211
> *saw this one at Autorama..... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


IF IT WAS DIFFERENT COLORS I WOULD DRIVE IT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 26 2010, 02:51 PM~16734650
> *WHATS THE ORIGINAL CAR OR BODY??
> *


71 oldsmobile delta convertible I believe


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 26 2010, 04:52 PM~16734653
> *IF IT WAS DIFFERENT COLORS I WOULD DRIVE IT
> *


Pea Green & Pee Yellow


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 22 2010, 06:36 AM~16686296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks like a life sized micro machine.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Feb 26 2010, 04:55 PM~16736157
> *Pea Green & Pee Yellow
> *


NO


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 26 2010, 12:39 AM~16730122
> *yeah i took those pics sunday.  theres more.
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :around: :around:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cant believe they still making super ugly cars now days


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 06:02 PM~16744419
> *cant believe they still making super ugly cars now days
> 
> 
> ...


i cant believe people actually buy these


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont know what the hell some people are thinking??? :0


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Feb 27 2010, 11:50 PM~16746216
> *I dont know what the hell some people are thinking???  :0
> *


x2


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 22 2010, 05:36 AM~16686296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 06:02 PM~16744419
> *cant believe they still making super ugly cars now days
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW ALL THE TIMES IVE SEEN THESE DRIVING AROUND IVE NEVER NOTICED THAT THE REAR WINDOW CONTINUES ON THE SIDE


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 22 2010, 03:36 AM~16686296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2010, 11:39 PM~16730122
> *yeah i took those pics sunday.  theres more.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

its a olds delta 88


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 26 2010, 12:39 AM~16730122
> *yeah i took those pics sunday.  theres more.
> 
> 
> ...


Dood what the FUCK is the story on this?!?!


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Mar 2 2010, 08:59 AM~16770246
> *Dood what the FUCK is the story on this?!?!
> *


Nevermind found out in rotting away impalas fest


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 18 2008, 10:08 PM~10683615
> *I THINK THESE WILL QUALIFY
> 
> 
> ...


Pincki crack smokers !!!!!!!!! Say no to crack cause your car will suffer !!!!!!
:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 03:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If this poor car could talk . It hopes the ower leaves it running so it can drive itself away to a good owner!
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

:twak: :dunno: :around: :nono: :barf: :sprint:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC_@Mar 2 2010, 10:25 AM~16770414
> *Pincki crack smokers !!!!!!!!! Say no to crack cause your car will suffer !!!!!!
> :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC_@Mar 2 2010, 09:28 AM~16770439
> *If this poor car could talk . It hopes the ower leaves it running so it can drive itself away to a good owner!
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 03:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS CAT SERIOUS :dunno:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 03:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THE PEOPLE OUT THERE LOOKIN FOR A 2-DOOR IMPALA LOOK AT THIS SHIT


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:ugh: what a waste


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 27 2010, 06:02 PM~16744419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell me this fool aint trying to pass them fugly ass rims for daytons?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Mar 2 2010, 07:48 PM~16776742
> *:ugh: what a waste
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Mar 2 2010, 07:48 PM~16776742
> *:ugh: what a waste
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

http://mobile.craigslist.org/cto/1616771692.html


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 21 2008, 09:46 PM~10709121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 funny shit,, :cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 4 2010, 05:18 PM~16798253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WTF!! i guess these poeple enjoy distroying old cars with this plastic bullshit.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i almost like that morphed bmw cutty. i need some rest i think


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 4 2010, 05:18 PM~16798253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Feb 25 2010, 07:21 PM~16727211
> *saw this one at Autorama..... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



that's actually a george barris design. i've always hated that thing.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 4 2010, 05:18 PM~16798253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


at first i was like wtf
now that i look more at it,its alright.not as bad as some others


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 5 2010, 10:24 AM~16805095
> *at first i was like wtf
> now that i look more at it,its alright.not as bad as some others
> *


X2
I DONT THINK ITS THAT BAD, YOU GOTTA ADMIRED THEIR CREATIVITY


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

saw this today


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:44 PM~16809072
> *saw this today
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:44 PM~16809072
> *saw this today
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :ninja:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC+Mar 2 2010, 08:28 AM~16770439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT GUY HAS HAD THAT CAR FOR YEARS AND HAS JUST KEPT ADDING SHIT! ONE OF THE HOMIES LIFTED IT FOR HIM SOME YEARS BACK AND QUIT MESSING W/ HIM WHEN HE STARTED TO ADD ALL THAT CRAP ON IT :uh: HE'S STILL ADDING AS WE SPEAK :biggrin:


----------



## Francis (Feb 28, 2010)

There's some pics I took year's ago!

CLick here


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:44 PM~16809072
> *saw this today
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 5 2010, 10:16 PM~16810329
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


I snapped pics as I drove by check em out :biggrin: 






































Then I got out to take a pic but with the work I do people are watching me like crazy but i snapped this one 2...sorry its a bad pic but you get the idea


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 11:33 PM~16810500
> *I snapped pics as I drove by check em out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow :wow: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:33 PM~16810500
> *I snapped pics as I drove by check em out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf did he paint those white walls on himself?
wth are people thinking


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 5 2010, 10:45 PM~16810607
> *wtf did he paint those white walls on himself?
> wth are people thinking
> *


 :0 NO HE DROVE DOWN THE STREET REAL SLOW WHILE SOMEONE WALKED ALONGSIDE WITH A PAINTBRUSH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

just when you think there couldn't possibly be any more bullshit cars out there. you are proved wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:33 PM~16810500
> *I snapped pics as I drove by check em out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF are these people thinking??? :roflmao: :twak: :barf:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 5 2010, 10:52 PM~16810671
> *:0 NO HE DROVE DOWN THE STREET REAL SLOW WHILE SOMEONE WALKED ALONGSIDE WITH A PAINTBRUSH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol probably it looks like it was a paint brush


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 5 2010, 10:52 PM~16810671
> *:0 NO HE DROVE DOWN THE STREET REAL SLOW WHILE SOMEONE WALKED ALONGSIDE WITH A PAINTBRUSH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RJ_313 (Jan 5, 2009)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :barf:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

heres a an expo that got bling :uh: :dunno:
















he wanted to add more bling i told him please dont . :uh:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres one i saw its a mini-EVO but by kia. it had cutouts in the rear bumper and stick on roof fins and side scoops


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres one of the worst cars ive seen in Santa Ana theres more but i gotta hunt them down. the car i wanna get is a 95 baby blue honda civic that has all sorts of scoops on every body panel and its got side mirrors zipped tied onto his stock mirrors.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 7 2010, 11:54 AM~16819926
> *Heres one of the worst cars ive seen in Santa Ana theres more but i gotta hunt them down. the car i wanna get is a 95 baby blue honda civic that has all sorts of scoops on every body panel and its got side mirrors zipped tied onto his stock mirrors.
> 
> 
> ...


CHROME JUNKIES


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 7 2010, 11:54 AM~16819926
> *Heres one of the worst cars ive seen in Santa Ana theres more but i gotta hunt them down. the car i wanna get is a 95 baby blue honda civic that has all sorts of scoops on every body panel and its got side mirrors zipped tied onto his stock mirrors.
> 
> 
> ...


i would be embarassed to drive this thing around


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 7 2010, 01:54 PM~16819926
> *Heres one of the worst cars ive seen in Santa Ana theres more but i gotta hunt them down. the car i wanna get is a 95 baby blue honda civic that has all sorts of scoops on every body panel and its got side mirrors zipped tied onto his stock mirrors.
> 
> 
> ...


He got in the zone ""AUTO ZONE"" lol


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Mar 7 2010, 12:10 PM~16820023
> *He got in the zone ""AUTO ZONE"" lol
> *


HE REALLY DID. HE SPENT $1000 IN THE "ACCESSORY ISLE"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 7 2010, 12:23 PM~16820064
> *HE REALLY DID. HE SPENT $1000 IN THE "ACCESSORY ISLE"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i think he got a shopping spree at the ZONE. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 9 2010, 10:48 PM~16845491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This should be the poster child on how-NOT-to customize your ride.... would hate to be behind this monster when those flame throwers kick on. hno: :sprint:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Francis+Mar 5 2010, 11:05 PM~16810239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to know the thought process that goes into building these. Seriously, what is the person thinking? :dunno:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 10 2010, 08:56 AM~16849353
> *This should be the poster child on how-NOT-to customize your ride.... would hate to be behind this monster when those flame throwers kick on. hno: :sprint:
> *


DAMN I didn't even notice the big ass jumbo jet flamethrowers :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 25 2010, 05:00 PM~16725214
> *I reposted this from Skim... couldn't help myself :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

this is some crazy shit right here..... would of been nice to have those extra parts for my truck


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Mar 10 2010, 12:07 PM~16849457
> *I want to know the thought process that goes into building these.  Seriously, what is the person thinking?  :dunno:
> *


Beer and lots of it. :loco:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

hell no ???????????????


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Mar 10 2010, 02:53 PM~16851851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 25 2010, 06:00 PM~16725214
> *I reposted this from Skim... couldn't help myself :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I thought someone on here with a shop was building somethin just like that for a customer. I think its a Delta


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 03:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to figure out what kinda car it is. :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Mar 10 2010, 02:53 PM~16851851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol wtf
isnt that obscruction of vision?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 07:20 PM~16388392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he probably opted on not doing the lambo doors as well.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 22 2010, 08:56 PM~16380441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangsters run and hide hes a gangster raper


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 7 2010, 07:48 PM~16819898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Nice dent or rust cover up....wth would you put things like that at those places??(let alone put those things on a car in the first place)


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 10 2010, 09:51 AM~16849870
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> this is some crazy shit right here..... would of been nice to have those extra parts for my truck
> *


i have one of those escalade clips for sale


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 9 2010, 08:48 PM~16845491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this truck has a lot of work into it too that hood isnt easy to do,iknow ive done it before what a waste


----------



## Francis (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Mar 10 2010, 04:53 PM~16851851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE found my ex g-string!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 10 2010, 10:52 PM~16855301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bet thats loud


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 10 2010, 10:01 PM~16855407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Bad Photoshop job


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Just when I thought the stick on ports were one of the worst fads I've seen, I seen a car with stick on ports on the fenders with stickers that look like ports on the doors. :happysad: :wow:
I guess they made the stickers for those that cant afford the stick on ports or run short on money because they already have 20 stick on ports on their cars?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Mar 11 2010, 03:47 PM~16861211
> *Just when I thought the stick on ports were one of the worst fads I've seen, I seen a car with stick on ports on the fenders with stickers that look like ports on the doors. :happysad:  :wow:
> I guess they made the stickers for those that cant afford the stick on ports or run short on money because they already have 20 stick on ports on their cars?
> *


i was at the junk yard and some dudes were buying the ports off one of the junk cars like they were a rare item lol


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 10 2010, 09:01 PM~16855407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 11 2010, 11:00 AM~16860190
> *:uh:  Bad Photoshop job
> *


x2


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

JUST SAW THIS TODAY COLOR MATCHED WOODGRAIN!! :run: 
I THINK THEY SELL THESE AT HOME DEPOT :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 10 2010, 09:36 PM~16855880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ChingaTuMadre (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 19 2008, 01:08 AM~10684078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Funeral flower car


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 20 2008, 02:45 AM~10694241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 11 2010, 07:58 PM~16863780
> *JUST SAW THIS TODAY COLOR MATCHED WOODGRAIN!! :run:
> I THINK THEY SELL THESE AT HOME DEPOT :uh:
> 
> ...


I was suprised until I seen the license plate :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 7 2010, 02:47 PM~16819894
> *Heres one i saw its a mini-EVO but by kia. it had cutouts in the rear bumper and stick on roof fins and side scoops
> 
> 
> ...


if he puts more scoops on it .... it would go faster :cheesy:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 12 2010, 02:21 PM~16874831
> *I was suprised until I seen the license plate :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Not the worst out there, but it did catch my eye :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 10 2010, 08:52 PM~16855301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChingaTuMadre_@Mar 12 2010, 06:24 AM~16868495
> *Funeral flower car
> *


I LIKE THOSE


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Mar 14 2010, 11:37 AM~16886899
> *Not the worst out there, but it did catch my eye  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOULDNT LOOK BAD WITHOUT THE MUDFLAPS, SPOILER, AND SPARE TIRE


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 14 2010, 04:24 PM~16888496
> *WOULDNT LOOK BAD WITHOUT THE MUDFLAPS, SPOILER, AND SPARE TIRE
> *


id drive it without all that stuff,but i wouldnt mind that spare that much


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 11 2010, 11:00 AM~16860190
> *:uh:  <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Bad Photoshop job
> *


*yup.. but its still a ricer*</span> :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Mar 10 2010, 02:53 PM~16851851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvxnwaKMMUk :ugh:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

my contribution :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :rimshot: :roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 08:45 AM~16498233
> *YES FOR SOMETHINGS AND NO FOR THE REST
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt this on the cover of LRM? :dunno:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 17 2010, 11:22 PM~16923608
> *wasnt this on the cover of LRM? :dunno:*


 :yes: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...amry/index.html


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 12 2010, 03:57 PM~16595106
> *what you guys think ? :cheesy:  even got a pic of the owner with the car  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I pass by dudes house all the time (no ****). The car sticks out like a gangrene thumb. And yes, it looks worst in person than in the pics.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 25 2010, 06:00 PM~16725214
> *I reposted this from Skim... couldn't help myself :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Well, good thing it's at where it should be now! :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

How they keep the panties so clean and the car that dirty? :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 18 2010, 08:30 AM~16926024
> *:yes: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...amry/index.html
> *


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 17 2010, 05:38 PM~16920168
> *my contribution :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


i like it.wouldnt put it on a '63 but on somethin else dont think it would be too bad


----------



## AR 84 CADDY (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:33 PM~16810500
> *I snapped pics as I drove by check em out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the truck park outside the gran plaza one time.. :roflmao:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 18 2010, 05:39 PM~16928961
> *i like it.wouldnt put it on a '63 but on somethin else dont think it would be too bad
> *


X2


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Mar 17 2010, 11:30 AM~16915490
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvxnwaKMMUk  :ugh:
> *



WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

FUNNY AS SHIT THATS WHAT IT WAS


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 22 2010, 05:53 PM~16965585
> *FUNNY AS SHIT THATS WHAT IT WAS
> *


THEY THOUGHT THEY WAS THE ISHH


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@May 16 2008, 04:16 AM~10668582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DDDAMM THAT IS UGLY


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Mar 10 2010, 05:53 PM~16851851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IN THE FLU HELL


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 10 2010, 11:52 PM~16855301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS JUST *ASS*


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 11 2010, 07:58 PM~16863780
> *JUST SAW THIS TODAY COLOR MATCHED WOODGRAIN!! :run:
> I THINK THEY SELL THESE AT HOME DEPOT :uh:
> 
> ...


ITS ALOT OF THESE IN WARRENTUKY


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 11:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEBODY NEEDS THEY ASS BEAT FOR THIS.. I HOPE LIKE HELL THERE WAS NO REAL MODEL


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 16 2008, 03:46 PM~10671611
> *Don't go to no shows, but this what I been daily driving lol, gonna get painted in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LIKE THIS IN MY BACK YARD RIGHT NOW


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@May 17 2008, 12:43 AM~10674433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY STILL STUPID WITH THE DUMB ASS PORTS THAT DONT FUNCTION.. JUST LIKE THE COWLS THAT DONT DO SHIT WTF


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

ALL UGLY Ass pics from the other ugly car post they are good n ugly


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

SAW THIS ROLLIN N THE MEAN STREETS OF PORTLAND YESTERDAY...








I GUESS ITS THE CAR FROM 'THE FAST & THE HILARIOUS' :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 23 2010, 06:15 PM~16978213
> *SAW THIS ROLLIN N THE MEAN STREETS OF PORTLAND YESTERDAY...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## breakitallrafa (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 23 2008, 02:27 PM~10721893
> *Damn that shits ugly and isn't this car featured in this or last months LRM :biggrin:
> *


this cars has had a lot of wrq done to it homie that club and that owner have better lookin cars firme estilo c.c dont fuk off thats the way his daughter wanted it


----------



## Francis (Feb 28, 2010)

There's a web page with some good ones!

Acid cow.com


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Francis_@Mar 30 2010, 09:28 PM~17050686
> *There's a web page with some good ones!
> 
> Acid cow.com
> *


you ain't lieing :wow: 
















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 30 2010, 10:55 PM~17051779
> *you ain't lieing :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


lol what if that guy feel out


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Francis_@Mar 30 2010, 09:28 PM~17050686
> *There's a web page with some good ones!
> 
> Acid cow.com
> *


i like that alien on that green one i wouldnt drive around with it on. lol but the others are funny


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

that shits ugly :wow:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Apr 2 2010, 04:59 PM~17078911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Baller.... :uh:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

why??? :tears: 
http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/1640563510.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 31 2010, 01:58 AM~17051808
> *lol what if that guy feel out
> *


hopefully it would knock sense into him :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 2 2010, 07:58 PM~17079330
> *why??? :tears:
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/1640563510.html
> 
> ...


hes sellin that imp for 39,999 too much :uh:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 2 2010, 04:58 PM~17079330
> *why??? :tears:
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/1640563510.html
> 
> ...


HES PAINTED THAT IMPALA LIKE 4 TIMES, ITS NICE IN PERSON BUT NOT THAT NICE TO SELL IT FOR 40GS. I WOULDNT HAVE RAISED IT. KEPT IT FACTORY HEIGHT THEN PUT LIKE 22S THEN NO BLOWER


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


It Say's PIMP LIFE But What PIMP COUNTS CHANGE????? :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 30 2010, 10:55 PM~17051779
> *you ain't lieing :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## anita (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! some painter got beat up


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 2 2010, 11:58 PM~17079330
> *why??? :tears:
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/1640563510.html
> 
> ...



Nice project start


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 2 2010, 05:58 PM~17079330
> *why??? :tears:
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/1640563510.html
> 
> ...


That is just wrong. No way he will get that much. Why would people do that to cars. :tears:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 2 2010, 10:02 PM~17081640
> *HES PAINTED THAT IMPALA LIKE 4 TIMES, ITS NICE IN PERSON BUT NOT THAT NICE TO SELL IT FOR 40GS. I WOULDNT HAVE RAISED IT. KEPT IT FACTORY HEIGHT THEN PUT LIKE 22S THEN NO BLOWER
> *


without the lambo doors and that ridiculous lift he would have been all right. Some regular 22s or 24s tucked away with lifts or bags would have made that car badass.
This is why people make fun of donk style cars


----------



## Francis (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 30 2010, 10:55 PM~17051779
> *you ain't lieing :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


i seen that blue regal here in miami

that shit is disgusting


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 3 2010, 04:40 PM~17086951
> *without the lambo doors and that ridiculous lift he would have been all right. Some regular 22s or 24s tucked away with lifts or bags would have made that car badass.
> This is why people make fun of donk style cars
> *


I WOULD KEEP THE PAINT AND BODY THE SMAE WAY BUT NO LIFT KIT LAMBOS AND BALLS ON THE BUMPER. DUDE THE FLAKE IN THE CANDY IS FREAKIN HUGE, THERE LIKE A CM ROUND


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2010, 10:53 PM~16436392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf ........ we got a winner !!!!! the no# 1 ugly ass car ....... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2010, 11:43 PM~17082862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*********


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 3 2010, 10:37 PM~17089360
> ********
> *


NO ITS THE ******* BATMAN


----------



## Francis (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 4 2010, 12:44 AM~17089426
> *NO ITS THE ******* BATMAN
> *


So it's a BAtredneck!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Francis_@Apr 3 2010, 11:09 PM~17089666
> *So it's a BAtredneck!
> *


BETTER YET A REDBAT


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Francis_@Apr 3 2010, 08:21 PM~17088321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Francis_@Apr 3 2010, 08:21 PM~17088321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Francis_@Apr 3 2010, 08:21 PM~17088321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH HELL FUCKIN NO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKIN CLOWNS


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## joe558 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

lol


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Francis_@Apr 3 2010, 07:21 PM~17088321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
Hope there's a no **** in there! :roflmao:


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Apr 5 2010, 07:53 PM~17106196
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those are pretty rare I see a guy in a co workers neighborhood that has two of them. Weird though cant believe VW did that.


----------



## Gurule nm chapter (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Francis_@Apr 3 2010, 08:21 PM~17088321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT TO A MONTE!!!!!! :tears: :tears: FUCK HEADS!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 5 2010, 11:31 PM~17109060
> *those are pretty rare I see a guy in a co workers neighborhood that has two of them.    Weird though cant believe VW did that.
> *


x2 and worth some paper too


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Mar 2 2010, 06:46 AM~16770189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Needs more chrome to add that special touch!!! :biggrin: Na, wouldn't be too bad if he took some of that shit off


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 23 2010, 02:34 PM~16387206
> *this again is not much but the fools drive it daily.  and the retarded part is they dont even work at mcdonalds.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't hate homie!!! :biggrin: That's my bosses wife in there, not in grimace!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Apr 11 2010, 10:12 AM~17159343
> *Don't hate homie!!!  :biggrin: That's my bosses wife in there, not in grimace!!
> *


sorry homie. nothing on her or anybody driving it. but seems everytime i go to mcdonolds i get food poision. so hopfuly no affence.


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 11 2010, 09:39 AM~17159492
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


shit like this was meant to be over the top.
the' REAL' ugly cars are the ones that where the owner thinks its the coolest shiet and HAS NO CLUE everyone else is laughing at him


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Apr 11 2010, 10:45 AM~17159524
> *shit like this was meant to be over the top.
> the' REAL' ugly cars are the ones that where the owner thinks its the coolest shiet and HAS NO CLUE everyone else is laughing at him
> *


lol i love when that happens


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Apr 6 2010, 02:53 AM~17106196
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is a special edition from VW they are called "Harlekin"


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Apr 11 2010, 11:57 AM~17159866
> *This is a special edition from VW they are called "Harlekin"
> *


it reminds me of a little kids car


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Apr 11 2010, 10:45 AM~17159524
> *shit like this was meant to be over the top.
> the' REAL' ugly cars are the ones that where the owner thinks its the coolest shiet and HAS NO CLUE everyone else is laughing at him*


lol they do that to the lowrider guyz,all the time :uh: to each there own


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Apr 5 2010, 09:53 PM~17106196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a rubiks cube :biggrin:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Apr 13 2010, 07:34 PM~17184222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that IS ugly as hell


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

call the exterminator...... and here he is :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I would drive this. ... lol


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Is that a gay car??? the plaque means a lot :barf:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: WTF??????????????????????????????????????????????????? :loco: 



no fuckN ****


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 31 2010, 02:09 AM~17051912
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: lmao a mustang backend lol what will the world think of next :uh:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 14 2010, 12:12 AM~17185584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol :wow: the guy that owns this car is truly fuckin his car on a regular...lmao no ****


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 30 2010, 10:55 PM~17051779
> *you ain't lieing :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i hope they fall out an bump there head


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i talked to this guy an asked him why he did this...he said he wanted a truck but didn want to get rid of his car so he made it a "truck" :|


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 13 2010, 10:10 PM~17186255
> *
> 
> 
> ...



secure fastening device
they work great :happysad:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 13 2010, 11:28 PM~17186942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


poor car :tears: :tears:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 14 2010, 02:28 AM~17186942
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 08:00 PM~17185466
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think this is ugly.
more of an art piece though, think of all the work that went into this.

would definately look better as some kinda fountain though haha


----------



## DjPDub (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 14 2010, 12:28 AM~17186942
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice car, but the rims fucked it up, and is that a lowrider emblem right behind the front wheel? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Apr 14 2010, 03:39 AM~17187254
> *i dont think this is ugly.
> more of an art piece though, think of all the work that went into this.
> 
> ...




no I agree, it's a piece of art :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 25 2008, 03:42 PM~10734313
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY THIS GUY GOT PAID TO DO THAT TO HIS CAR.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Apr 13 2010, 08:34 PM~17184222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 10:00 PM~17185466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: WHY . WHY .WHY . WHY :drama: :barf: :barf: :werd:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Apr 14 2010, 01:48 PM~17190800
> *:twak: WHY . WHY  .WHY . WHY  :drama:  :barf:  :barf:  :werd:
> *


why not it was a bug


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 13 2010, 11:28 PM~17186942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this vato has to be on medication.. :loco: :banghead:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 11:00 PM~17185466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shits gay but i can appreciate the metal work


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 14 2010, 06:38 PM~17194853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 14 2010, 10:13 AM~17189923
> *IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY THIS GUY GOT PAID TO DO THAT TO HIS CAR.
> *


that car makes me thirsty


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

these links need to be in here.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409714 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=197341


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 19 2010, 08:10 PM~17240828
> *these links need to be in here.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409714
> ...


that theme topic is full of great stuff.... I feel sorry for thier cars :loco:


----------



## spanks82regal (Nov 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Jan 29 2010, 04:07 PM~16453899
> *
> *


damm they think there cool


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 2 2010, 06:58 PM~17079330
> *why??? :tears:
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/1640563510.html
> 
> ...



the guy that owns it is really a cool dude to chat with and good friends with my family hes always buildin in ur face rides to get people talkin and like normal it might be bad it might be good talk but he got u all talkin about it again  and actualy im pretty sure the car started as a lowrider and whent dont it gots a full frame and everything


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 20 2010, 06:23 PM~17251899
> *the guy that owns it is really a cool dude to chat with and good friends with my family hes always buildin in ur face rides to get people talkin and like normal it might be bad it might be good talk but he got u all talkin about it again    and actualy im pretty sure the car started as a lowrider and whent dont it gots a full frame and everything
> *


I LIKED WHEN HE FIRST BUILT IT, IT WAS THE SAME GREEN AND YELLOW, NO STRIPES AND WITHOUT ALL THE OF ALL OUT STUFF ON IT, WITH ALL CHROME 22S ON IT


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=537448&st=0


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)

found this on Craigslist, what was he thinking?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

mmmm hmmmm....


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FlOsSenHaRd_@Apr 20 2010, 08:42 PM~17254011
> *found this on Craigslist, what was he thinking?
> 
> 
> ...



dang...how much jus for da booty kit hahaha if he had a dayton or a zenith in dat kit i would jus trip hahaha


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 20 2010, 09:01 PM~17254279
> *dang...how much jus for da booty kit hahaha if he had a dayton or a zenith in dat kit i would jus trip hahaha
> *


theres one lika dat frm Nokturnal with a fatass 24" 144 spoke hangin on a booty kit like that 
ill get a pic soon so everyone else can laugh at it


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Apr 20 2010, 09:04 PM~17254317
> *theres one lika dat frm Nokturnal with a fatass 24" 144 spoke hangin on a booty kit like that
> ill get a pic soon so everyone else can laugh at it
> *



hahaha


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlOsSenHaRd_@Apr 20 2010, 08:42 PM~17254011
> *found this on Craigslist, what was he thinking?
> 
> 
> ...
























they probably went to the same shop :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Gotta add some fule 2 the Fire :biggrin: * :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17267373
> *Gotta add some fule 2 the Fire :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 21 2010, 11:27 PM~17267452
> *WTF
> *


x55


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Apr 5 2010, 10:53 PM~17106196
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what is up with this car i see it everywhere, what was he thinking :nosad:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Apr 22 2010, 05:11 PM~17273053
> *what is up with this car i see it everywhere, what was he thinking  :nosad:
> *


VW sold a very limited number of those cars. He didn't do that to it. They are very rare and worth some cash.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 14 2010, 10:13 AM~17189923
> *IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY THIS GUY GOT PAID TO DO THAT TO HIS CAR.
> *


Yea from my understanding it was suppose to be in a tv commercial that's why its like that but. Never seen it on tv :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17267373
> *Gotta add some fule 2 the Fire :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: UGLY ASS SHIT


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17267373
> *Gotta add some fule 2 the Fire :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i love it all that work an crap speaker :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17267373
> *Gotta add some fule 2 the Fire :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THE DAMMM RADIO ENGINE NOISE IS LOUDER THAN HIS ENGINE! :thumbsdown:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 23 2010, 04:15 PM~17283325
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


lol wtf is that.it doesnt even look like the leprechaun at all


----------



## spanks82regal (Nov 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 23 2010, 04:15 PM~17283325
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


luckys on crack lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spanks82regal (Nov 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Apr 23 2010, 04:24 PM~17283417
> *i love it all that work an crap speaker  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WTF WAS THAT GUY THINKING WHEN HE BUILD THAT :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Apr 6 2010, 12:53 PM~17106196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love it, cause i hate color matching lol. :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 24 2010, 09:15 AM~17283325
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is with these themed cars. McDonalds, wendys, burger king. the people who are getting paid to paint and upholster a car like that should be held accountable. it'd be like violating a liquor license, should shut your shop down till you smarten up. oh and that monte should be burned....


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 23 2010, 04:15 PM~17283325
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17267373
> *Gotta add some fule 2 the Fire :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like house speakers for the trunk :uh:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 25 2010, 07:09 AM~17294201
> *wtf is with these themed cars. McDonalds, wendys, burger king. the people who are getting paid to paint and upholster a car like that should be held accountable. it'd be like violating a liquor license, should shut your shop down till you smarten up. oh and that monte should be burned....
> *


X1000000


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

another one bites the dust :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Apr 13 2010, 07:45 PM~17184364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 HAHA THIS IS NOKS SECRET THEY BUSTIN OUT AT THE DUB SHOW CON UN BENTLY FRONT END :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101+Apr 23 2010, 09:01 PM~17285479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres a link for the rest of the car. poor caprice.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...gory=6162#v4-37


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 25 2010, 05:15 PM~17297754
> *heres a link for the rest of the car.  poor caprice.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...gory=6162#v4-37
> *


looks more like mcdonalds than lucky charms on the inside


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 25 2010, 06:13 PM~17298209
> *looks more like mcdonalds than lucky charms on the inside
> *


i thought the same thing. :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

im starting an ugly ass donk rehabilitation program. bring me your ugly ass donk and ill fix it for half price. public service making the community a better place, so your children dont have to be exposed to abusive imagery. "mommy mommy i want 28's" "why god whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy"


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 25 2010, 06:19 PM~17298254
> *i thought the same thing. :roflmao:
> *


i think there shouldve been some green in there somewhere,but it doesnt even matter cause that cars isnt even worth 5gs let alone 16


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Apr 25 2010, 06:24 PM~17297809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe558 (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Apr 5 2010, 08:53 PM~17106196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a PERFECT example of "Just because you can do it, Doesn't mean you should!" Basically, I'm saying just because vw had the dumb idea to make it, doesn't mean Anyone should buy them!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

thats why it posted in the ugly as hell thread... for both reasons :h5:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 22 2010, 12:19 AM~17267373
> *Gotta add some fule 2 the Fire :biggrin: </span> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



YOU KNOW I OWN A SHOP . THIS FUCKEN GUY SPENT GOOD MONEY AT A SHOP THERE . THAT MAYBE TOOK A YEAR TO BULD .THIS IS NOT JUST SELLING DOPE .HES HIGH OFF HIS WHOLE SUPPLY :twak: :thumbsdown: AND HES PROUD OF IT . this guy should be the number one on *<span style=\'color:red\'>ugly as hell *


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/1708238036.html


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@May 4 2010, 05:01 PM~17389866
> *http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/1708238036.html
> *


HUSTLE AND FLOW?


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Apr 13 2010, 10:34 PM~17184222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :roflmao: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 6 2010, 02:31 AM~17109060
> *those are pretty rare I see a guy in a co workers neighborhood that has two of them.    Weird though cant believe VW did that.
> *













that must be the African Edition


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 25 2010, 04:21 PM~17297338
> *another one bites the dust :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2010, 07:15 AM~17417514
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


HA HA looks like hatorade needs some gatorade


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

I KNOW IS NOT A CAR BUT SHE WAS UGLY ASS HELL AT FRESNO SHOW


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 17 2010, 05:12 PM~17519183
> *I KNOW IS NOT A CAR BUT SHE WAS UGLY ASS HELL AT FRESNO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


it applys shes oogly! :uh:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> I KNOW IS NOT A CAR BUT SHE WAS UGLY ASS HELL AT FRESNO SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> > I KNOW IS NOT A CAR BUT SHE WAS UGLY ASS HELL AT FRESNO SHOW
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17267373
> *Gotta add some fule 2 the Fire :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol well bright side is that the LS parts could be used still :dunno:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 20 2010, 08:59 PM~17254258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

:around: :around: :around: 
























http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Other-Makes...=item255ab512a9


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 20 2010, 09:51 PM~17557935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@May 25 2010, 05:11 PM~17602089
> *:around: :around: :around:
> 
> 
> ...


that conti. kit looks like a fucking dart board :uh:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

OPINION ON WHEELS PLEASE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 25 2010, 05:28 PM~17602250
> *that conti. kit looks like a fucking dart board :uh:
> *


thats what i was thinkin


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2008, 04:18 PM~10677545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: oh shit thats the top secret spaceship NASA lost in the 60's


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@May 25 2010, 06:11 PM~17602089
> *:around: :around: :around:
> 
> 
> ...


wow :uh: this fool spent some time and money on that shit he should of had 10 strippers for a night :biggrin:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@May 29 2010, 11:16 AM~17641575
> *OPINION ON WHEELS PLEASE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@May 25 2010, 05:11 PM~17602089
> *:around: :around: :around:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A FORD...SO WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 20 2010, 09:51 PM~17557935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats wrong with this fucking people :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@May 25 2010, 04:11 PM~17602089
> *:around: :around: :around:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@May 25 2010, 08:11 PM~17602089
> *:around: :around: :around:
> 
> 
> ...


better not show that 5th wheel to the boys in texas :barf:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@May 25 2010, 06:11 PM~17602089
> *:around: :around: :around:
> 
> 
> ...


i just talked to the owner this morning, he comes into my work all the time. its sold and going back to australia (thats where he bought it.)

p.s. yes he knows its ugly. i dont remember the significance of it, but there was some big story behind all the chrome.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 20 2010, 09:51 PM~17557935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 20 2010, 09:51 PM~17557935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 20 2010, 09:51 PM~17557935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.

El America Fan :uh:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1744387412.html :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 21 2010, 12:51 AM~17557935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

in my town :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2010, 09:11 PM~17689379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 13 2010, 10:10 PM~17186255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats common in drifting cars always ripping front and rear bumper better a 5 cent zip tie than a 400$ bumper


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

im about to own this topic


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

A FUCKIN YUGO


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2010, 07:11 PM~17689379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 20 2010, 09:51 PM~17557935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 2 2010, 04:28 PM~17678272
> *.
> 
> El America Fan  :uh:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA A DE SER CHILANGO EL DUEÑO NO ? HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 20 2010, 10:51 PM~17557935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2010, 10:36 PM~17689607
> *in my town :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



THE NEW ERA OF TX SLABS


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jun 7 2010, 03:55 AM~17714517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 :nono:


----------



## 64cutty (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## 64cutty (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64cutty_@Jun 18 2010, 06:23 AM~17822563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2010, 08:11 PM~17689379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the *winner*


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2010, 09:11 PM~17689379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64cutty_@Jun 18 2010, 06:07 AM~17822510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this looks like a retarded transformer


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2010, 09:11 PM~17689379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chin chan old school


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jun 7 2010, 03:55 AM~17714517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 23 2010, 06:15 PM~16978213
> *SAW THIS ROLLIN N THE MEAN STREETS OF PORTLAND YESTERDAY...
> 
> 
> ...



hahah the lil kid looks like he mad cauz he gotta ride that,..,


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64cutty_@Jun 18 2010, 06:23 AM~17822563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hillbilly DONK :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64cutty_@Jun 18 2010, 06:07 AM~17822510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jun 7 2010, 03:55 AM~17714517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: sweet jesus wtf


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jun 7 2010, 03:55 AM~17714517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT,Please tell me thats photoshoped.what a waste,theres still hope thou... :dunno:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 7 2010, 05:17 PM~17720231
> *:uh:  :0  :nono:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Jun 19 2010, 05:23 PM~17834244
> *OH SHIT,Please tell me thats photoshoped.what a waste,theres still hope thou... :dunno:
> *


looks like a snap together model :wow:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64cutty_@Jun 18 2010, 06:23 AM~17822563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@May 29 2010, 12:16 PM~17641575
> *OPINION ON WHEELS PLEASE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn check out them new 3 spoke cross lace.... :ugh: :barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 11:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...



I GOT 1 ALMOST AS BAD AS THIS ILL POST LATER FOUND N MY JUNK BOX LOL


----------



## Shyboy_4rm_oc (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 11:29 AM~16670296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THIS WAS A MEXICAN WEDING, JUST THAT THEY WERE ON CRACK AND PUT REFLECTORS INSTEAD OF FLOWERS...


----------



## Shyboy_4rm_oc (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 27 2009, 04:22 PM~15484214
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SHIT!!!!! I KNOW THE ECONOMY IS BAD, BUT THIS IS JUST TOO MUCH :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

heres one that needs to be in here. :cheesy:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

sure you have!












> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 11:21 AM~16670253
> *:dunno: I never saw that kind of wing before!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 5 2010, 12:49 AM~17960247
> *
> 
> 
> ...











Got to love the 80´s!


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

funny how most of these cars got california tags :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Jul 4 2010, 07:04 PM~17960772
> *funny how most of these cars got california tags  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :uh: i only seen about 6 cars from CA in about 25 pages........


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

this topic is always a fucken laugh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

comments are as funny as the cars


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 4 2010, 08:15 PM~17961053
> *this topic is always a fucken laugh  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> comments are as funny as the cars
> *


 :yes:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 4 2010, 06:49 PM~17960247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 4 2010, 09:24 PM~17961342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 4 2010, 07:49 PM~17960247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but is it really turbo?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 4 2010, 04:49 PM~17960247
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















:0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 4 2010, 09:24 PM~17961342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## sincityrider1 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@May 17 2008, 10:40 AM~10676761
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yeah that shitz boogly and that beezy looks like a yetty :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sincityrider1 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 18 2008, 09:58 PM~10684021
> *holy shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit is just retarded looks like ass :thumbsdown: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :loco:


----------



## sincityrider1 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2008, 10:08 PM~10684078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cadillac mirage very rare they only made a handfull :thumbsup: on that one i would take one in a second and floss on nikkas in the 702


----------



## sincityrider1 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 21 2008, 10:41 AM~10704140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


paint that shit and sell ice cream wasent that on nice dreamz with cheech and chong???????????


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> found this on Craigslist, what was he thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

TO THE TOP!! Have to keep this thread alive!! :biggrin:


----------



## joe558 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 5 2010, 12:24 AM~17961342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man please tell me this was photoshopped :twak: :|


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 4 2010, 11:24 PM~17961342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best part about this is the wheel is not coming off :roflmao: shit I have to take the mini skirts off my caddy to get the wheels off and this looks like it was "molded :uh: " if you want to call it that :biggrin: he's fucked :twak:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Jul 7 2010, 05:27 PM~17986068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


today we're gunna learn how to wire a car :ugh:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 4 2010, 09:17 PM~17961314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/1835339428.html


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sincityrider1_@Jul 5 2010, 04:49 PM~17966783
> *thats a cadillac mirage very rare they only made a handfull :thumbsup: on that one i would take one in a second and floss on nikkas in the 702
> *


hell yea


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Oh god.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 12 2010, 12:54 AM~18021648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: shit...


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 11 2010, 10:54 PM~18021648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck.....


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

WTF!!! :wow:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 5 2010, 07:17 PM~17968274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :uh: :uh: :uh:


That should be considered a crime and if convicted one must sell to a real chevy fan for dirt cheap!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 11 2010, 10:54 PM~18021648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :wow:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.moparstyle.com/wiki/images/thum...iserCustom2.jpg


 :dunno:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 12 2010, 03:29 PM~18027349
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:

even the passenger is fat


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jul 12 2010, 10:35 PM~18030527
> *http://www.moparstyle.com/wiki/images/thum...iserCustom2.jpg
> :dunno:
> *


I THINK THIS 1 LOOKS AIGHT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Jul 14 2010, 01:04 PM~18045373
> *:roflmao:
> 
> even the passenger is fat
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 11 2010, 10:54 PM~18021648
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :nono: :barf:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> > found this on Craigslist, what was he thinking?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*I almost forgot about this one  found this gem under the Golden Gate bridge at the fort :biggrin: Check out the skirts :wow: :wow: :nosad: :nosad: *


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Jul 12 2010, 11:07 AM~18024828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its ugly but atleast its on spokes, so it has potential


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 14 2010, 09:43 PM~18050011
> *I almost forgot about this one  found this gem under the Golden Gate bridge at the fort :biggrin: Check out the skirts :wow:  :wow:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Jul 15 2010, 07:43 AM~18052550
> *its ugly but atleast its on spokes, so it has potential
> *


it really needs paint,i love these boxes.al least it only has two doors.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:|







:|


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:barf:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

heres a ugly piece o shit.


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 14 2010, 09:43 PM~18050011
> *I almost forgot about this one  found this gem under the Golden Gate bridge at the fort :biggrin: Check out the skirts :wow:  :wow:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE HE GOT A TICKET FOR BEEN UGLY


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 17 2010, 06:03 PM~18070669
> *:|
> 
> 
> ...


throw some glasses on her and she will look like Peter Griffin from Family Guy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

this did have 24's on it when i saw it driving around few months ago...today at the junkyard...yes....its a cavalier


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 17 2010, 09:03 PM~18070669
> *:|
> 
> 
> ...



wtf :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jul 12 2010, 07:35 PM~18030527
> *http://www.moparstyle.com/wiki/images/thum...iserCustom2.jpg
> :dunno:
> *



something old for something new anyway


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Jul 12 2010, 11:07 AM~18024828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOULDNT BE BAD IF THEY WENT OVER IT WITH A CANDY, SO THE PATTERNS DONT STAND OUT SO MUCH


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jun 7 2010, 03:55 AM~17714517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF IT WAS BLACK IT WOULD BE BETTER, AND DIFFERENT RIMS


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2008, 10:08 PM~10684078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS, I WANNA BUILD ONE


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 24 2010, 07:59 PM~18132367
> *this did have 24's on it when i saw it driving around few months ago...today at the junkyard...yes....its a cavalier
> 
> 
> ...


at least they recycled the autozone portholes off the fenders :happysad:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

The trash can skirts on the van tops it :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

(quote)PASSIONATE63,Jul 25 2010, 07:36 AM


























































































Dammmm and u thought lowriders were attention whores!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 31 2010, 02:24 PM~18193488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW DATS A GHETTO ICE CREAM MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:loco:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 5 2010, 09:44 PM~18241718
> *:loco:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

MY EYES!!!!


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 11 2010, 10:54 PM~18021648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 4 2010, 06:49 PM~17960247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## CadillacBeast (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2Hwkd-redM


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Jul 12 2010, 12:07 PM~18024828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKED UP ITS MY HOMIE RIDE


----------



## streight up (Jun 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 4 2010, 04:49 PM~17960247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  MY BETSY :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:rofl:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 11 2010, 08:53 PM~18287575
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 12 2010, 12:54 AM~18021648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a UFO?????


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

not a car. but i think we can all agree its fucking disturbing.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jul 4 2010, 04:49 PM~17960247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOUGHT IT WAS BETH FROM DOG THE BOUNTY HUNTER


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Aug 12 2010, 01:48 PM~18294153
> *THOUGHT IT WAS BETH FROM DOG THE BOUNTY HUNTER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 12 2010, 03:57 PM~18293801
> *not a car. but i think we can all agree  its fucking disturbing.
> 
> 
> ...


thats my cuzin...


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Aug 12 2010, 09:48 PM~18294153
> *THOUGHT IT WAS BETH FROM DOG THE BOUNTY HUNTER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2008, 10:08 PM~10684078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cadillac Mirage...


http://www.facereplace.com/mirage/History%...ac%20Mirage.htm :0


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 19 2008, 01:08 AM~10684078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are gangsta


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Aug 12 2010, 03:48 PM~18294153
> *THOUGHT IT WAS BETH FROM DOG THE BOUNTY HUNTER
> *


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

no ones up this morning?


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Jul 7 2010, 06:27 PM~17986068
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMM EVEN THE MONTE


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 5 2010, 10:44 PM~18241718
> *:loco:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 13 2010, 08:38 PM~18304747
> *I LIKE IT    :biggrin:
> *


is that a transformers' truck?


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Aug 13 2010, 11:29 PM~18306187
> *is that a transformers' truck?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 12 2010, 12:09 PM~18293395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

this is a 4door impala with cut top in spanish we call this a "convertible a huevo " lol :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 6 2010, 12:44 AM~18241718
> *:loco:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Aug 14 2010, 02:15 AM~18306411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its coming together keep working on it


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 14 2010, 08:04 PM~18049573
> *seenthis car is around the bay :wow:
> *


he was selling it for like 10k ..... :wow:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 14 2010, 04:40 AM~18306825
> *Its coming together keep working on it
> *


4 doors :thumbsdown:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe558_@Jul 7 2010, 08:27 PM~17986068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats some bull shit


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

COME ON PARE THATS ARE FILIPINO LOWRIDERS OVER THERE YOU CANT KNOCK IT :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 15 2010, 01:32 PM~18314863
> *COME ON PARE THATS ARE FILIPINO LOWRIDERS OVER THERE YOU CANT KNOCK IT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 16 2010, 04:18 PM~18325201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam :|


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 16 2010, 05:18 PM~18325201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*what a stupid idiot i bet he dosent get paid for shit for that free advertisement...* :uh:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 16 2010, 07:18 PM~18325201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dumb Azz


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 16 2010, 05:05 PM~18326259
> *what a stupid idiot i bet he dosent get paid for shit for that free advertisement... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 14 2010, 02:40 AM~18306825
> *Its coming together keep working on it
> *


is not my car its from my neighbor  , i hate the 4 doors


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 16 2010, 04:18 PM~18325201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 16 2010, 07:18 PM~18325201
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I swear.... They never seize to amaze me! :uh:


----------



## spanks82regal (Nov 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 16 2010, 04:18 PM~18325201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow what a waste of money weres twitter lol


----------



## spanks82regal (Nov 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 16 2010, 07:48 PM~18327513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos custimized that hummer i want one like that :barf: :barf: :buttkick:


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 757GTimer_@May 23 2008, 10:03 AM~10719677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is a pretty car.. not a fan of black rims but they it.


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 16 2010, 07:46 PM~18327487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 16 2010, 06:05 PM~18326259
> *what a stupid idiot i bet he dosent get paid for shit for that free advertisement... :uh:
> *


I've never understood that :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 5 2010, 09:44 PM~18241718
> *:loco:
> 
> 
> ...


i think spoilers look stupid on trucks :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't know if it's already been posted....


anyway, it's still my kind of tuning


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 16 2010, 05:18 PM~18325201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats too much :twak: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :barf:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 16 2010, 08:46 PM~18327487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and this guy damn i wonder if it was a Pisa :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 21 2010, 10:55 AM~18369288
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 17 2010, 03:45 AM~18327481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES THE BB GUN I WHAT DO I WIN ?


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:05 PM~18326259
> *what a stupid idiot i bet he dosent get paid for shit for that free advertisement... :uh:
> *


thats what Im saying......... what an idiot :twak:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2010, 08:00 PM~18406165
> *thats what Im saying......... what an idiot :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 21 2010, 01:55 PM~18369288
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


wow I bet thats a mexican driving it. (no racist) :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 25 2010, 05:55 PM~18406110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 21 2010, 10:55 AM~18369288
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


The bad thing is the spoiler ends are upside down.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Aug 24 2010, 04:45 PM~18396133
> *WHERES THE BB GUN I WHAT DO I WIN ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

What do you think about this!!!
Eclypse on 28's


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 25 2010, 06:47 PM~18405477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:45 PM~18327481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

i just took this today LOL damm i never thought id see some shit like this LL


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 16 2010, 04:18 PM~18325201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit lol


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 16 2010, 09:48 PM~18327513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE [email protected]$K???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 16 2010, 07:48 PM~18327513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 25 2010, 05:55 PM~18406110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WHO COPIED WHO 1ST???










IM SOOOOOOOOOO BUILDIN THE "JARRITO" CAR









:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 25 2010, 08:55 PM~18406110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It should read......... " Berry Blue BAFOON" :uh:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Sep 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18606456
> *:0  WHO COPIED WHO 1ST???
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

in ATL this weekend


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Sep 17 2010, 02:23 PM~18592608
> *i just took this today LOL damm i never thought id see some shit like this LL
> 
> 
> ...


AINT THAT A BITCH :0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Sep 19 2010, 08:00 PM~18606456
> *:0  WHO COPIED WHO 1ST???
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 27 2010, 04:41 PM~18421848
> *The bad thing is the spoiler ends are upside down.
> *


even worse than that is you know its upside down.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

FOUND THE TRUCK ON THE 5 IN BURBANK AND THE OTHER IN SOUTH CENTRAL. BOTH TODAY. JACKPOT! :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

*Saw this sweet beast @ a stop light and couldnt resist but take some pics and give it the fame it deserves! :uh:*


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Sep 19 2010, 08:00 PM~18606456
> *:0  WHO COPIED WHO 1ST???
> 
> 
> ...


they fucked up their cars and a perfectly good song


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

:uh: :ugh:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHAHAHA


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 22 2010, 10:38 PM~18639043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEONE has to have more pics of this lol


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 22 2010, 10:45 PM~18639112
> *SOMEONE has to have more pics of this lol
> *


I THINK THERE IS VIDEO SOMEWHERE OF IT HOPPING....


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 27 2010, 03:41 PM~18421848
> *The bad thing is the spoiler ends are upside down.
> *


 :uh: thats what you think the bad thing is  :buttkick:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

DAM :wow:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 22 2010, 10:38 PM~18639043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 22 2010, 10:38 PM~18639043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now what the fuk :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 21 2010, 07:49 PM~18626981
> *Saw this sweet beast @ a stop light and couldnt resist but take some pics and give it the fame it deserves!  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: pep boys best shopper


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Sep 19 2010, 06:00 PM~18606456
> *:0  WHO COPIED WHO 1ST???
> 
> 
> ...


bola de ****** idiotas !!!!!!! LOL :biggrin: ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 28 2010, 10:52 PM~18687887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's not that bad besides the dumb ass lambo's.Takes some work to get one of them big ass trucks to lay out on big rollers


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 20 2010, 12:13 PM~18611921
> *even worse than that is you know its upside down.....lol  :biggrin:
> *


Do u know how many of those I sold over the past 7 yrs. The best one was a customer had us mount one on his factory spoiler because it wasn't tall enough. lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 22 2010, 10:38 PM~18639043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

:machinegun: :twak: :dunno: :barf:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SEEN THIZ ON MY WAY BACK TO SD FROM LA....SOME WHERE NEAR DOWN TOWN L.A.. :0 :wow:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 22 2010, 10:38 PM~18639043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 3 2010, 01:45 AM~18722666
> *SEEN THIZ  ON MY WAY BACK TO SD FROM LA....SOME WHERE NEAR DOWN TOWN L.A.. :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Oct 3 2010, 09:28 AM~18722621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


probably to promote a restaurant to eat cock at :uh:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 2 2010, 10:51 AM~18718261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :guns: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Oct 3 2010, 05:56 PM~18726618
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x2  :angry: :angry:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Sep 19 2010, 07:00 PM~18606456
> *:0  WHO COPIED WHO 1ST???
> 
> 
> ...


the negrito with the mountain dew car lives right around the corner from me.....he had to sell the rims though

:roflmao:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Oct 5 2010, 10:34 PM~18748127
> *the negrito with the mountain dew car lives right around the corner from me.....he had to sell the rims though
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Oct 3 2010, 01:28 AM~18722621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW+Oct 3 2010, 03:28 AM~18722621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who cares it was a 4 door :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Oct 6 2010, 05:01 PM~18753904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i Don't care for the flames but thats a nice car it still can be saved


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 6 2010, 07:04 PM~18753918
> *i Don't care for the flames but thats a nice car it still can be saved
> *


thats true but I'd like to talk to whoever paid for the paint :uh:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

SEEN THIS IN NORTH HOLLYWOOD CALIFORNIA :uh:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Oct 6 2010, 11:13 PM~18757234
> *SEEN THIS IN NORTH HOLLYWOOD CALIFORNIA :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM..I THOUGHT I WOULD NEVER SEE SOMETHING LIKE THAT AGAIN... 








SEEN THIZ IN SAN DIEGO @ A CAR SHOW...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 6 2010, 04:04 PM~18753918
> *i Don't care for the flames but thats a nice car it still can be saved
> *



that's exactly why I posted it up  

stupid flames gotta GO :angry:


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

whats uglier than a g body with a skittles paint job??? a 4 door g body with a skittles paint job : (


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Damn they're ugly!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 21 2010, 01:55 PM~18369288
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 8 2010, 09:09 PM~18770713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 3 2010, 01:45 AM~18722666
> *SEEN THIZ  ON MY WAY BACK TO SD FROM LA....SOME WHERE NEAR DOWN TOWN L.A.. :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...




lonzo :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 9 2010, 02:10 AM~18770990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 7 2010, 02:10 AM~18757898
> *DAMM..I THOUGHT I WOULD NEVER SEE SOMETHING LIKE THAT AGAIN...
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a transformer


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Sep 22 2010, 10:46 PM~18639128
> *I THINK THERE IS VIDEO SOMEWHERE OF IT HOPPING....
> *


it had a monster three for a truck! he kept three wheeling it all afternoon and had his music turned up and had a few girls in their with him. man thought he was ballin


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Oct 13 2010, 10:18 PM~18805585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Oct 6 2010, 01:34 AM~18748127
> *the negrito with the mountain dew car lives right around the corner from me.....he had to sell the rims though
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Oct 6 2010, 06:38 PM~18754765
> *thats true but I'd like to talk to whoever paid for the paint :uh:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

* THE NEW ALARM FOR 2010*









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Oct 15 2010, 11:57 AM~18820049
> * THE NEW ALARM FOR 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

it never fails when I come in here.............. I lose my apetite :barf:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gdf321RzI78&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gdf321RzI78&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 14 2010, 09:50 PM~18813622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, PedaLScraperZ, *RML3864*

:wave:

what up homie did you ever do the regal?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 18 2008, 06:06 PM~10682362
> *The back view....the owner has the straw hat
> 
> 
> ...


WHY WHY WHY!!!!!!!!!!   :banghead: :loco: :burn: :tears: :tears:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2008, 09:59 PM~10684029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS THE BAD INFLUENCE, THIS IS WHERE DONKS CAME FROM!!! :twak: :nosad:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 21 2008, 08:46 PM~10709121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 26 2008, 06:47 PM~10741223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT NEEDS SPOKES AND A PAINT JOB AND IT WOULD BE SET!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :nono: :nono:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 1 2010, 10:54 PM~18716192
> *bola  de ****** idiotas !!!!!!!  LOL :biggrin: ha ha ha ha ha ha
> *


YEA BUT FUCK IT UP SO NOBODY HAS TO SEE THEM ANYMORE!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Oct 18 2010, 12:36 AM~18838469
> *<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gdf321RzI78&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gdf321RzI78&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>
> 
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


everything on that truck is loose LOL


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2010, 12:47 PM~18841331
> *everything on that truck is loose LOL
> *


thanks for posting the video, :wow: 
I hate seeing people "lower the bar"


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Oct 17 2010, 10:36 PM~18838469
> *<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gdf321RzI78&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gdf321RzI78&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>
> 
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 2 2010, 12:51 PM~18718261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wtf :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 18 2010, 04:56 PM~18843788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks better :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 18 2010, 03:56 PM~18843788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NO WHAT HAPPENED TO THE SUPERMAN TRUCK


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 18 2010, 02:56 PM~18843788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh thank god :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 18 2010, 03:56 PM~18843788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Oct 18 2010, 04:23 PM~18844021
> *oh thank god :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Oct 18 2010, 09:46 AM~18841315
> *YEA BUT FUCK IT UP SO NOBODY HAS TO SEE THEM ANYMORE!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 18 2010, 05:18 PM~18843966
> *:0 NO WHAT HAPPENED TO THE SUPERMAN TRUCK
> *


KRYPTONITE


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 18 2010, 06:08 PM~18845786
> *KRYPTONITE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:









lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Aug 14 2010, 03:15 AM~18306411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE GRUDGE????


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Apr 25 2010, 09:24 PM~17297809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JAJAJAJAJAJAJ LA CAGAN


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 18 2010, 05:18 PM~18843966
> *:0 NO WHAT HAPPENED TO THE SUPERMAN TRUCK
> *


FLIPTONITE


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Oct 15 2010, 08:47 AM~18819050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats wrong with my homies car ??????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

One of the most ghetto built deathtraps ive ever seen !!!!!!!! These fools need to stick to public transportation....dont worry im sure it had full coverage which will pay out about $50.......


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 25 2010, 08:47 PM~18405477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 19 2010, 08:30 AM~18849404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 19 2010, 05:30 AM~18849404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quote=LAGERO,Oct 17 2010, 09:36 PM
<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gdf321RzI78&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gdf321RzI78&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>

:ugh: :ugh: 

:buttkick: :twak: :rofl: 

that thing only caught about 3in at one point

no ****


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Oct 20 2010, 05:55 PM~18864227
> *One of the most ghetto built deathtraps ive ever seen !!!!!!!! These fools need to stick to public transportation....dont worry im sure it had full coverage which will pay out about $50.......
> 
> 
> ...


best thing thats ever happened to that truck :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Oct 20 2010, 06:55 PM~18864227
> *One of the most ghetto built deathtraps ive ever seen !!!!!!!! These fools need to stick to public transportation....dont worry im sure it had full coverage which will pay out about $50.......
> 
> 
> ...


  wow


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Oct 21 2010, 11:31 PM~18877322
> *quote=LAGERO,Oct 17 2010, 09:36 PM
> <object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gdf321RzI78&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gdf321RzI78&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


damn why he gotta have mexican flag seats.damn he makin us look bad


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 18 2010, 11:27 PM~18848486
> *whats wrong with my homies car ???????  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

move to off topic


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Oct 25 2010, 04:00 PM~18903881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lose the murals, ditch the wheels for some staggered 3pc asantis all black w orange accents.....THEN itll be good.


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cant even post a homies car up without someone hatin..


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Oct 25 2010, 03:13 PM~18904526
> *Cant even post a homies car up without someone hatin..
> *


You expected it homie, didnt you?! You had a feeling it was gonna show up in this thread, huh? I mean... your avi..... Janky Crew?! :uh: Com'on! Just like they say though, "What may be one mans trash is another mans treasure". :cheesy:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yea i always expect some lames to run there mouth on this site. Its all good though, just means it got your attention and thats what its supposed to do. Once it catches the right persons eye itll be sold.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 16 2008, 09:04 PM~10674571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL TALK ID WIP THIS BUT IT IS UGLY ...KINDA GOT A THING FOR UGLY SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

THATS FUCKIN UGLY


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Found this in O.T :0 



> :wow:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

/\ You know somone did that shit in there back yard :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> Found this in O.T :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Mar 8 2009, 12:01 PM~13215891
> *PLEASE tell me this is a joke.......
> THESE FOOLS FOR REAL?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


Coming to a record store near you


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

LETS REVIVE THIS TOPIC WITH MORE CRAP


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 26 2010, 09:38 AM~18912218
> *Found this in O.T  :0
> 
> 
> ...


wat the hell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/2060295818.html


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 15 2010, 05:19 PM~19075547
> *http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/2060295818.html
> 
> 
> ...


i was guna post it ****


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

WTF :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Nov 13 2010, 08:01 AM~19058056
> *LETS REVIVE THIS TOPIC WITH MORE CRAP
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: WTF :uh:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 18 2010, 03:35 PM~19103543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why would people drive this without being forced :twak:


----------



## SargeistExistingII (Nov 1, 2010)

This was a stock ass Caprice Classic Wagon. It has potential but the club sticker was funny. Notice this dude is the VP!


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Nov 13 2010, 08:01 AM~19058056
> *LETS REVIVE THIS TOPIC WITH MORE CRAP
> 
> 
> ...


rawr. :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=168610

THE ENTIRE 20" DUBS AND ABOVE POST IS FUCKING UGLY...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Nov 24 2010, 12:53 AM~19150015
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=168610
> 
> THE ENTIRE 20" DUBS AND ABOVE POST IS FUCKING UGLY...
> *



BE NICE


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Nov 23 2010, 11:53 PM~19150015
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=168610
> 
> THE ENTIRE 20" DUBS AND ABOVE POST IS FUCKING UGLY...
> *


yes granted some are ugly,but some look nice too
just like cars with 13s or 14s some look ugly as shit,and others are real nice


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Nov 24 2010, 12:53 AM~19150015
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=168610
> 
> THE ENTIRE 20" DUBS AND ABOVE POST IS FUCKING UGLY...
> *


there are some clean cars ..im not into the big wheels .


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SargeistExistingII_@Nov 18 2010, 09:50 PM~19106870
> *This was a stock ass Caprice Classic Wagon.  It has potential but the club sticker was funny.  Notice this dude is the VP!
> 
> 
> ...


I can't read it on my phone. I wouldn't even juice or bag the wagon. Not my taste. The newer wagons yeah but not those.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Oct 3 2010, 01:28 AM~18722621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you have been blocked!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 18 2010, 02:35 PM~19103543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: W.T.F :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

some pic's i took :wow:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magik48_@May 22 2008, 02:19 PM~10713922
> *As an airbrush artist, I often see work like this when someone wants to save a few bucks and has their cousin's step brother's nephew's friend paint it because they have an airbrush laying around.  Then they bring it to me to see if I can fix it.  I tell them to pretty much re-base it.
> *


got any pic's? post em.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 18 2010, 03:35 PM~19103543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Oct 20 2010, 05:55 PM~18864227
> *One of the most ghetto built deathtraps ive ever seen !!!!!!!! These fools need to stick to public transportation....dont worry im sure it had full coverage which will pay out about $50.......
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760+Oct 7 2010, 01:10 AM~18757898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: _*It's all good until a real phantom car pulls up...lmfao!!!*_ :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this is some bullshit i dont even wanna be on this street anymore.. :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2010, 03:01 PM~19170033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF THE BIG SPOKE RIMS ARE TAKE OFF AND THE CA$$H SIGN ON THE TRUNK WAS DELETED, THIS MUST BE A NICE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SargeistExistingII_@Nov 18 2010, 09:50 PM~19106870
> *This was a stock ass Caprice Classic Wagon.  It has potential but the club sticker was funny.  Notice this dude is the VP!
> 
> 
> ...


I see crap like this everyday :roflmao:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Nov 27 2010, 01:42 AM~19173758
> *I see crap like this every day  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SargeistExistingII_@Nov 19 2010, 12:50 AM~19106870
> *This was a stock ass Caprice Classic Wagon.  It has potential but the club sticker was funny.  Notice this dude is the VP!
> 
> 
> ...


all wagons should be crushed


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nah not all wagons. Jus those wagons. That's not my taste. No ****.


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13foxtrot_@Nov 27 2010, 11:12 AM~19175070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats just a waste of money


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 27 2010, 12:14 AM~19170118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Oct 21 2010, 10:31 PM~18877322
> *quote=LAGERO,Oct 17 2010, 09:36 PM
> <object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gdf321RzI78&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gdf321RzI78&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


WOW!!
:0 :wow:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13foxtrot_@Nov 27 2010, 10:12 AM~19175070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Oct 15 2010, 09:47 AM~18819050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats wrong with this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13foxtrot_@Nov 27 2010, 11:12 AM~19175070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Nov 27 2010, 08:31 PM~19178553
> *whats wrong with this?
> *


its fucking stupid, if it was floor shift it would still be stupid but not fucking stupid


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Nov 28 2010, 02:53 PM~19183674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: _*all shit white boy doing big thangs..lmfao*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Nov 27 2010, 07:31 PM~19178553
> *whats wrong with this?
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Nov 28 2010, 02:53 PM~19183674
> *
> 
> 
> ...








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:0


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: So thats where G~Crummy been hiding...


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Phenominal tint job


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Nov 29 2010, 12:17 AM~19187898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thats a big ass rim


> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Nov 29 2010, 03:16 PM~19191644
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13foxtrot_@Nov 27 2010, 11:12 AM~19175070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *WOAH* :barf:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> 50's? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Oct 20 2010, 08:55 PM~18864227
> *One of the most ghetto built deathtraps ive ever seen !!!!!!!! These fools need to stick to public transportation....dont worry im sure it had full coverage which will pay out about $50.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 29 2010, 08:35 AM~19189268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damm :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 29 2010, 09:35 AM~19189268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 29 2010, 09:35 AM~19189268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


woooow :wow: that thing is ugly lol


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Why oh why :angry: poor 61 :tears: 
for some reason wouldnt let me post up these pics normally, server must be just as disgusted with this car...


http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/!B-V...ZdCmtdQ~~_3.jpg

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/!B-V...ZdMn+kQ~~_3.jpg

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/!B-V...ZdHTjnw~~_3.jpg


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 29 2010, 09:35 AM~19189268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Supermans cousins???? *


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 29 2010, 10:27 AM~19189587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Niggerfacebook. *


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 29 2010, 09:35 AM~19189268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my car  













NOT! :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 29 2010, 08:26 PM~19194780
> *Why oh why  :angry: poor 61  :tears:
> for some reason wouldnt let me post up these pics normally, server must be just as disgusted with this car...
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/!B-V...ZdCmtdQ~~_3.jpg
> ...


damn.
i can still use those fenders and front clip,since the rest of the car is garbage


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Nov 30 2010, 04:22 PM~19203654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 28 2010, 08:03 PM~19185070
> *:biggrin: all shit white boy doing big thangs..lmfao :biggrin:
> *



He ain't white. He's Hispanic. Car still ugly as hell.........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Nov 24 2010, 12:53 AM~19150015
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=168610
> 
> THE ENTIRE 20" DUBS AND ABOVE POST IS FUCKING UGLY...
> *


X20+


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 3 2010, 07:55 PM~19232757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG Time Homie..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 29 2010, 08:26 PM~19194780
> *Why oh why  :angry: poor 61  :tears:
> for some reason wouldnt let me post up these pics normally, server must be just as disgusted with this car...
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/!B-V...ZdCmtdQ~~_3.jpg
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 4 2010, 08:56 PM~19241083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 4 2010, 09:56 PM~19241083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: that aint right


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 28 2010, 06:57 PM~19185004
> *its fucking stupid, if it was floor shift it would still be stupid but not fucking stupid
> *


Post pics of ur car :cheesy: (and model cars don't count)


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 7 2010, 02:17 PM~19264831
> *Post pics of ur car  :cheesy: (and model cars don't count)
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Donks are ugly as fuk!


----------



## SargeistExistingII (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

funny ass shit


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 29 2010, 10:35 AM~19189268
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That 'just paint it all man' firewall and chrome airbox really accents those custom crudded a-arms


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 5 2010, 12:56 AM~19241083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 4 2010, 09:56 PM~19241083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 stupid as fuck must be his familys first new car ever and he inherited the piece of shit :wow: how better to fix it up for the fam by making them the laughing stock of where ever the fuck they are at any givin :wow: at least its not an impala :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 3 2010, 09:55 PM~19232757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 29 2010, 10:27 AM~19189587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Nov 29 2010, 12:05 AM~19188034
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :wow: :twak: 


:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 4 2010, 09:56 PM~19241083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 3 2010, 09:55 PM~19232757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car is ugly and his tires are rotating the wrong way...atleast his front driver side is.


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 29 2010, 09:35 AM~19189268
> *
> 
> 
> ...




wat is this ^^^^ :uh:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 24 2010, 12:55 AM~19408596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 23 2010, 11:55 PM~19408596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what was he thinking lol


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 23 2010, 11:55 PM~19408596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOD DAMN WHAT THE FUCK!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 24 2010, 12:55 AM~19408596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 23 2010, 11:55 PM~19408596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is wrong with these people :wow:


----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 23 2010, 11:55 PM~19408596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 23 2010, 11:57 PM~19408613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: thats gay


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 23 2010, 11:55 PM~19408596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


another proof of what crack effect does :uh:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Dec 24 2010, 03:01 PM~19413421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 23 2010, 11:55 PM~19408596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Dec 26 2010, 04:42 PM~19422268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks straight up retarded :barf:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

[/quote]


:wow:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Dec 26 2010, 07:06 PM~19426266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WTF!! :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 28 2010, 10:40 PM~19185506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a photo shopped pic :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Dec 26 2010, 08:42 AM~19422268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass.thats a old race car.


----------



## velmar666 (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabe63_@Dec 26 2010, 07:38 AM~19422845
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA :wow:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Found this in Sac


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Dec 29 2010, 01:09 PM~19449814
> *Found this in Sac
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gabe63_@Dec 26 2010, 10:38 AM~19422845
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


shit ill throw 13's on it and mobb it lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just messin homies hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Dec 29 2010, 04:09 PM~19449814
> *Found this in Sac
> 
> 
> ...


It looks too scary to drive hno: hno:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Dec 27 2010, 03:06 AM~19426266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would roll it


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Looking at most of the shit on here just PROVES ONE THING! Some People shouldn't be allowed to have Money


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SargeistExistingII_@Dec 7 2010, 10:57 PM~19269321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Found this in Sac



















Yep, that's Ali's car. I did the doors on it. Think that's bad. You should see his other cars..........


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 29 2010, 05:55 PM~19452173
> *Found this in Sac
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 23 2010, 11:55 PM~19408596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 29 2010, 05:55 PM~19452173
> *Found this in Sac
> 
> 
> ...


WOW I DNT EVEN WANNA ASK ABOUT HIS OTHER CARS.... I SEEN THIS DRIVIN AROUND IDK HOW MANY TIMES IM JUST LIKE :uh:


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 29 2010, 05:55 PM~19452173
> *Found this in Sac
> 
> 
> ...


i love the fact he got to bring tools to make sure the doors work :buttkick:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 29 2010, 05:55 PM~19452173
> *Found this in Sac
> 
> 
> ...


W. T. F . HE'S NOT A PAISA !!!!!!!


----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

NO CUT, NO RUB, NO TURN







> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 3 2010, 10:55 PM~19232757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 24 2010, 12:57 AM~19408613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my 2 year old son would roll it...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Dec 30 2010, 04:34 PM~19460205
> *i love the fact he got to bring tools to make sure the doors work :buttkick:
> *


LOL! Those are MY tools that I was using when I installed the doors. Did it at the owners detail shop. Got me hella business from doing it in the open like that


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Dec 30 2010, 04:39 PM~19460240
> *W. T. F . HE'S NOT A PAISA !!!!!!!
> *


This is very true, which makes things very interesting...... :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gabe63_@Dec 26 2010, 09:38 AM~19422845
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :nono: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One+Dec 29 2010, 04:55 PM~19452173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but maybe cuzz is paisa ***** men :biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 30 2010, 04:01 PM~19460389
> *my 2 year old son would roll it...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 30 2010, 07:49 PM~19462124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

N E BODY WANNA RACE 4 PINKS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Dec 31 2010, 12:28 AM~19464520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Dec 31 2010, 01:28 AM~19464520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

its crazey how much time and money people will put in these cars for them to look like shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^used to be a vynil top :uh:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2010, 11:27 AM~19467443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HOW CAN U TELL?????????????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: I HOPE HE DIDNT PAY FOR THAT BODY WORK


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98+Dec 31 2010, 09:53 AM~19466599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

>













>














>


 :wow:
[/quote]


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

never seen a chrome body kit before :uh: 
theres prolly a good reason for that


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :barf: :barf: :barf: :tongue:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Dec 31 2010, 12:28 AM~19464520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :wow:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Dec 30 2010, 11:28 PM~19464520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2010, 01:27 PM~19467443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow dat bitch is horrible.... :barf: :barf:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

If the pink car is not enuff UGLY 4 you the trunk of the Cutty..... :barf:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 1 2011, 08:15 PM~19476515
> *If the pink car is not enuff UGLY 4 you the trunk of the Cutty..... :barf:
> 
> 
> ...



lol wat the fuk wrong with the muthafukers god dam they clowns :biggrin:


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 1 2011, 07:15 PM~19476515
> *If the pink car is not enuff UGLY 4 you the trunk of the Cutty..... :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: now what would posess anyone to think any of that crap was just so dam cool


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

Ok ? do these fools with donks get sponcered by the companies they put on there trash/cars or is it just cool to put skettels or whatever on there sht


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chicano Life_@Jan 2 2011, 05:46 PM~19482863
> *Ok ? do these fools with donks get sponcered by the companies they put on there trash/cars or is it just cool to put skettels or whatever on there sht
> *


that lifesaver linc that you seen on here is from the town and said he was gettin paid to do it


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 1 2011, 05:15 PM~19476515
> *If the pink car is not enuff UGLY 4 you the trunk of the Cutty..... :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW I wonder how many people threw up in that toilet after seeing them clown cars


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

shit couldnt pay me enough to do that donk crap to my car i think the biggest i would use is 15 puro 13s is the way to go


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Dec 26 2010, 10:42 AM~19422268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ive always thought that dudes that role sebring verts are teh ghey :uh:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 1 2011, 06:15 PM~19476515
> *If the pink car is not enuff UGLY 4 you the trunk of the Cutty..... :barf:
> 
> 
> ...




PEPTO BISMAL PINK, I need some pepto after seeing that bullshit.. A Delta 88 with a Euro Cadillac Clip :barf: 
Cattle Horns? OH THESE CLOWNS TAKE THE CAKE!!! DAVE CHAPPELLE said it "THEY SHOULDA NEVA GAVE U ****** NO MONEY" 
"FUCC YO COUCH, *****" :banghead:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 1 2011, 06:15 PM~19476515
> *If the pink car is not enuff UGLY 4 you the trunk of the Cutty..... :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: retards


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 3 2011, 03:09 PM~19490583
> *:barf:  retards
> *


wow hes got 4 spares


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

:uh: what a bunch of crap


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 1 2011, 07:15 PM~19476515
> *If the pink car is not enuff UGLY 4 you the trunk of the Cutty..... :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking ugly...
though I admit liking the front end of the euro caddy on an olds is different, props to that
but fuck the rest and the blue cutty, WTF a toilet!!


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

:wow: :loco:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

wtf poor impala :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

LRM did a feature on this. you be the judge















































gotta love the color blend / fade.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

and yes thats a naked lady drawn on the gas door.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

somebody at lrm got paid off :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 4 2011, 08:52 PM~19503242
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DIFFERENT LICENSE PLATE U SURE ITS THE SAME CAR..... STILL UGLY....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 31 2010, 12:38 PM~19466466
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2011, 04:28 PM~19511433
> *DIFFERENT LICENSE PLATE U SURE ITS THE SAME CAR..... STILL UGLY....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2011, 02:31 PM~19511458
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOLX2


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 4 2011, 07:52 PM~19503242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...the cop was like "i'm sorry I can't let that ugly shit ride around anymore...your under arrest"...


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Dec 26 2010, 09:42 AM~19422268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A few years later...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 5 2011, 01:48 PM~19511576
> *LOL...the cop was like "i'm sorry I can't let that ugly shit ride around anymore...your under arrest"...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 757GTimer_@May 21 2008, 09:48 AM~10703395
> *lol he tryin to fit in with the crowd like that shit aint mine!
> *


dayum eveory body hating thats a bad ass car


----------



## G_body_Jon (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@May 22 2008, 07:03 AM~10711074
> *With Black Bike Week 2008 coming up this weekend, here's a picture I took back @ 2005. A fucking Chevrolet Nova sittin on 20" DUB Floaters w/lambo doors. He's even pointing at the door that's open. Classic
> 
> 
> ...


WOW what a waste of money! :twak:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2011, 12:05 PM~19511261
> *LRM did a feature on this. you be the judge
> 
> 
> ...



did you notice the name?

nasty86


yeah its nasty :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 5 2011, 03:12 PM~19511788
> *did you notice the name?
> 
> nasty86
> ...


 :0


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

i didnt see a single car i liked......... but they look like they are right at home here.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

This page should be full of donks and bubbles.Lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2011, 01:28 PM~19511433
> *DIFFERENT LICENSE PLATE U SURE ITS THE SAME CAR..... STILL UGLY....
> *


not a 100% sure but the guy how bought the car re-sprayed the trunk and when you sell cars up here the plates stay and the new owner gets new ones or uses ones that they might already have the rest of the airbrushing [if thats what you want to caal it] looks the same i think its the same car


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 5 2011, 01:48 PM~19511576
> *LOL...the cop was like "i'm sorry I can't let that ugly shit ride around anymore...your under arrest"...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2011, 01:05 PM~19511261
> *LRM did a feature on this. you be the judge
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: hno: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

] ugly as hell fest[/URL]


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 4 2011, 03:01 PM~19501610
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS like he tried to turn it into a damn Thunderbird WTF was he thinking,


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 4 2011, 04:01 PM~19501610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :angry: :twak: :dunno: :nono: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jan 6 2011, 09:29 PM~19525198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


....wwwwwhat the hell is that.


----------



## Francis (Feb 28, 2010)

Old school ******* style!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 6 2011, 10:31 PM~19525224
> *....wwwwwhat the hell is that.
> *


I dont know but it looks like its in a good spot..................... far from the road and out of the general publics eye :yessad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jan 6 2011, 07:29 PM~19525198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real bubble car


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2011, 08:38 PM~19526056
> *I dont know but it looks like its in a good spot..................... far from the road and out of the general publics eye :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 1 2011, 05:15 PM~19476515
> *If the pink car is not enuff UGLY 4 you the trunk of the Cutty..... :barf:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: He called the blue car a SS cutlass :nono: :rofl:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 6 2011, 06:31 PM~19525224
> *....wwwwwhat the hell is that.
> *


it's a flower car..used for funerals


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

ALL IN A DAYS WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 1 2011, 06:15 PM~19476515
> *If the pink car is not enuff UGLY 4 you the trunk of the Cutty..... :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


Caution: Cough syrup and money can be harmful to your eyesight...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jan 6 2011, 09:15 PM~19526500
> *:wow:  He called the blue car a SS cutlass    :nono:  :rofl:
> *


@ 2:45 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fucker had a toilet with shit in it up in the trunk.....talkin'bout "Shittin on ******!"... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jan 6 2011, 07:31 PM~19525224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Jan 5 2011, 08:04 PM~19514645
> *This page should be full of donks and bubbles.Lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X100000000000000000


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Jan 5 2011, 08:34 PM~19515026
> *] ugly as hell fest[/URL]
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i got a job at autozone and when people get the stick on bullshit and ask "do you think this would look good" i feel like kicking the shit out of them and asking them do you not have comen sents


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jan 6 2011, 10:15 PM~19526500
> *:wow:  He called the blue car a SS cutlass    :nono:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Dec 31 2010, 09:38 AM~19466466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 14 2011, 11:32 AM~19596755
> *@ 2:45  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fucker had a toilet with shit in it up in the trunk.....talkin'bout "Shittin on ******!"... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



SIMON :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 15 2011, 12:30 PM~19604711
> *:uh:
> *


that's some bullshit right there ! :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabe63_@Dec 26 2010, 12:36 PM~19422820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ONLY @ WALMART ! :wow:


----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

I CAN'T BELEIVE WHAT THESE GUYS DO TO THERE CARS. I'D WOULD RATHER DRIVE SOMETHING STOCK. :cheesy:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by willdecletjr_@Jan 15 2011, 06:41 PM~19607124
> *I CAN'T BELEIVE WHAT THESE GUYS DO TO THERE CARS. I'D WOULD RATHER DRIVE SOMETHING STOCK. :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 4 2011, 07:55 PM~19503277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jan 6 2011, 08:29 PM~19525198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me wanty!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 5 2011, 08:22 PM~19514886
> *not a 100% sure but the guy how bought the car re-sprayed the trunk and when you sell cars up here the plates stay and the new owner gets new ones or uses ones that they might already have the rest of the airbrushing [if thats what you want to caal it] looks the same i think its the same car
> *


Yes it's the same car. And yes when you by a car and you re-register the car and get new plates everytime. Shit I've had three sets of plates with my Riv I own as anytime I take the insurance off they take the plates. 

Also buddie had to paint the trunk as his mom would not allow him to have that eye sore in her drive way.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 18 2011, 10:52 AM~19628984
> *Yes it's the same car. And yes when you by a car and you re-register the car and get new plates everytime. Shit I've had three sets of plates with my Riv I own as anytime I take the insurance off they take the plates.
> 
> Also buddie had to paint the trunk as his mom would not allow him to have that eye sore in her drive way.
> *


Fuck this is painful to read. I should not type while half asleep.


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 23 2008, 06:13 PM~10722146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao thats what an asian would look like on that movie "cars" lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 19 2011, 09:54 AM~19638420
> *lmfao thats what an asian would look like on that movie "cars" lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jan 7 2011, 12:29 PM~19525198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


think thats a funeral flower car.... not sure though... great conversation piece though...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabe63_@Dec 27 2010, 03:38 AM~19422845
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf dude the school buss is dope. :0


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 21 2011, 06:48 PM~19662378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 19 2011, 10:54 AM~19638420
> *lmfao thats what an asian would look like on that movie "cars" lol
> *


LOL! 

"Lighting McQween! Let's wace!" 

:biggrin:


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

the guy put some part of ceramic on the car to do it lol


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 1 2011, 07:15 PM~19476515
> *If the pink car is not enuff UGLY 4 you the trunk of the Cutty..... :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hate to hit that 30 spoke steering wheel in an accident :banghead: :burn:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jan 22 2011, 02:20 PM~19664028
> *I'd hate to hit that 30 spoke steering wheel in an accident  :banghead:  :burn:
> *


dont wish harm to anyone but mabe thats what needs to happen to keep retards with too much money and no taste from mixing pepto bismol with paint work. :thumbsdown:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 21 2011, 07:30 PM~19663053
> *wtf dude the school buss is dope.  :0
> *


the person who did that was on dope!!! lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 14 2011, 08:16 PM~19600265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that sign in the background reads no littering, and somebody had the nerve to leave trash right in front of it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 21 2010, 10:55 AM~18369288
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


POOR ASS CADDY!!! what a waste!!!!  :twak: :tears: :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jan 22 2011, 12:20 AM~19664028
> *I'd hate to hit that 30 spoke steering wheel in an accident  :banghead:  :burn:
> *


thats a huhcap fool


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2011, 01:05 PM~19511261
> *LRM did a feature on this. you be the judge
> 
> 
> ...


 thats why I stopped buying there mag many many years ago.. and dont care about any of there show's or contest.. who are they to dictate whats good?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jan 22 2011, 11:16 PM~19665815
> *the person who did that was on dope!!! lol!!! :biggrin:
> *


i remember when i was a kid i use to see the ones with the full swing open back and you drive a car up into it (low budget nascar shit). you can fun with school buses, possibilities are endless... im still wating to see a bowling alley inside one :around:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jan 22 2011, 02:20 PM~19664028
> *I'd hate to hit that 30 spoke steering wheel in an accident  :banghead:  :burn:
> *


i made a comment on the pink abortion video on youtube told them it was all up in the ugly as hell fest on layitlow.com. sad you cant buy taste lol this is what i got back in a personal email... 

@hiryderAUD first of all ...........you wouldnt even begin 2 understand being from AUSTRALIA MATE. SO LOOK HERE, KEEP YO BULLSHIT COMMIT 2 YOURSELF. GET YOU A OLDS. OR A CUTTY THEN YOU CAN SPEND YOUR MONEY & FIX IT UP THE WAY YOU WANT TOO. I GOT MINE GET YOURS

and they deleted the comment too lol. i live in australia but im from the states...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 21 2011, 06:48 PM~19662378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn do what cha gotta do I guess :sprint:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 22 2011, 04:08 PM~19668440
> *i remember when i was a kid i use to see the ones with the full swing open back and you drive a car up into it (low budget nascar shit). you can fun with school buses, possibilities are endless... im still wating to see a bowling alley inside one :around:
> *


i seen that up here a couple times as well,was amazed to see how much they fit in it though. race car,full size roll away toolbox,tires,and everything for a in pit bbq party,not to mention like 8 of the 10 gallon fuel cans plus seating for the entire crew plus driver,i asked how they fit all that in there and they just answered "well we have room for more,we were debating on bringing an extra motor and some more chassis parts" i just walked away after hearing that. thats some real ******* racing for ya,oh yeah and it was dirt track as well.


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jan 23 2011, 08:52 AM~19672705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf :roflmao:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 24 2011, 12:24 PM~19677451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hill billies are fucktards...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

its ugly now but someone found a way to make it better












by making it look worse


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 23 2011, 08:24 PM~19677451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ass ride lol :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 24 2011, 01:15 PM~19683233
> *its ugly now but someone found a way to make it better
> 
> 
> ...


the new camaros look nice.not sure what your looking at
the paint job is garbage though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 23 2011, 10:23 PM~19677433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


glade it wasent a impala


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

some white dewd drove it i was pointing and laughing at em while i drove by


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 23 2011, 07:24 PM~19677451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao reminds me of a caddy i came across on craigslist :roflmfao: they had put it on a suburban frame n jacked it WAY the fuck up on some 38s i was like wtf


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> > Even without the mural the car is a absolute piece of shit. Sorry dude but you get the trophy for UGLY AS HELL FEST!!!
> 
> 
> Looks like all he did was paint over the ugly gorilla because he got pulled over...


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jan 23 2011, 08:52 AM~19672705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jan 23 2011, 08:52 AM~19672705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that does not look good IMO


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 18 2011, 09:40 PM~19905891
> *that does not look good IMO
> *


x2 maybe without the kit


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jan 23 2011, 08:52 AM~19672705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:buttkick:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 21 2011, 09:08 PM~19928387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jan 6 2011, 07:29 PM~19525198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 21 2011, 10:08 PM~19928387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsdown:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jan 23 2011, 08:52 AM~19672705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MABY WITH 13'S SLAMMED IN THE BACK LOCKED UP IN THE FRONT WOULD MAKE IT LOOK NICER :dunno:


----------



## 1carlows (Apr 30, 2010)

:twak:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1carlows_@Feb 23 2011, 08:11 PM~19945191
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 18 2008, 06:06 PM~10682362
> *The back view....the owner has the straw hat
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW WHO THIS DUDE IS, MET HIM THROUGH A FRIEND ABOUT 7-8 YEARS BACK. HES FROM STOCKTON, GOES BY THE NAME "O".


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Feb 15 2011, 01:03 AM~19873621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats gay :thumbsdown: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :barf: :loco: :x:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Feb 24 2011, 06:15 PM~19953245
> *now thats gay :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :barf:  :loco:  :x:
> *


u think thats something, have you seen the tampon car? its on this ugly fest somewhere


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Feb 24 2011, 08:17 PM~19953271
> *u think thats something, have you seen the tampon car? its on this ugly fest somewhere
> *


lol...its a p-shop u newbie :uh:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2011, 10:23 PM~19689906
> *glade it wasent a impala
> *


BATMAN NANA NANA NANAAAAAA BATMAN !!!!!


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 29 2010, 10:27 AM~19189587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DO THESE PEOPLE GET PAID FOR THE ADVERTISEMENTS OR PROMOTIONS :wow:  :buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 22 2011, 12:08 AM~19928387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had my kids pose by that and take a pic :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 19 2008, 12:08 AM~10683615
> *I THINK THESE WILL QUALIFY
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: for all three of them :yessad:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

talkin about ugly thing i found this on another topic lol


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

FAUCK! :angry: 



> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 21 2011, 09:08 PM~19928387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

:barf: noknok :barf:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Mar 3 2011, 01:00 AM~20004272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :wow: wow :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Mar 3 2011, 12:00 AM~20004272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Mar 3 2011, 12:00 AM~20004272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jan 5 2011, 01:16 PM~19511363
> *somebody at lrm got paid off :dunno:
> *


Or got fired. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jan 23 2011, 08:52 AM~19672705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Mar 3 2011, 12:00 AM~20004272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:x2:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Mar 3 2011, 12:00 AM~20004272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

PUTA MADRE :uh: 



> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Mar 3 2011, 12:00 AM~20004272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

wasn't sure what it was i all most thoat UFO landed


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Paul Stanley (Jan 20, 2011)

ttt


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Feb 21 2011, 09:08 PM~19928387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think this looks better


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Mar 16 2011, 11:50 AM~20106266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was joe dirt driving? :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Mar 30 2011, 06:16 AM~20216707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo there is a 2010 camaro running around up here with a wing worst than that!! :twak: ill try to catch it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Enjoy :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

look @ that custom interior :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 09:08 PM~20269908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 10:08 PM~20269908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And his plates have the nerve to say "SPENDIT" :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 6 2011, 04:06 PM~20275765
> *And his plates have the nerve to say "SPENDIT"  :uh:
> *


im just embarassed its from the same state as me


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2011, 05:07 PM~20276154
> *im just embarassed its from the same state as me
> *


the car its self would clean without all the gadgets...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 09:08 PM~20269908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :twak: :twak:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 09:08 PM~20269908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A WASTE OF A 79 CADDY


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2011, 05:07 PM~20276154
> *im just embarassed its from the same state as me
> *


WHAT THE NAME ON THE PLAQUE? SUM ONE NEED TO GET A CALL :angry:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Apr 6 2011, 08:22 PM~20278287
> *WHAT THE NAME ON THE PLAQUE? SUM ONE NEED TO GET A CALL :angry:
> *


They have nice cars. just sometimes they get a little carried away. good club with some cool dudes.


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 6 2011, 08:27 PM~20278350
> *They have nice cars. just sometimes they get a little carried away. good club with some cool dudes.
> *


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 09:08 PM~20269908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

OH NO HE DIDNT!!!!!!!!THIS CAT MUST BE AUDITIONING FOR A PART IN "BOULEVARD NIGHTS PT.2" W/ALL THOSE USELESS ACCESSORIES :biggrin: .THE WORST PART IS HE GOT 'WASHINGTON' STATE PLATES!!!!!THATS IT,IM MOVIN OUTTA HERE.IF HES NOT EMBAREASSED,THAN I AM EMBARASSED 4 HIM!!!!!!!





















HE SHOULD LINK UP W/THE OWNER OF THIS WHIP & START UP "LOS HERMANOS BROTHERS" c.c. 






























:biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 6 2011, 04:06 PM~20275765
> *And his plates have the nerve to say "SPENDIT"  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 11:08 PM~20269908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 6 2011, 09:29 PM~20278375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! His club aint keeping it real with him. Someone really needs to say "Hey bro, uh......your car.........uh........its.......uh........IT'S UGLY AS FUCK!!!!"

:happysad:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

i couldnt find the exhaust fest so i figured it will fit in this topic


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 6 2011, 09:25 PM~20279075
> *:0
> 
> OH NO HE DIDNT!!!!!!!!THIS CAT MUST BE AUDITIONING FOR A PART IN "BOULEVARD NIGHTS PT.2" W/ALL THOSE USELESS ACCESSORIES  :biggrin:  .THE WORST PART IS HE GOT  'WASHINGTON' STATE PLATES!!!!!THATS IT,IM MOVIN OUTTA HERE.IF HES NOT EMBAREASSED,THAN I AM EMBARASSED 4 HIM!!!!!!!
> ...


Oooooooh Weeeeeee! That sunroof is bangin'!!! :uh:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 6 2011, 08:29 PM~20278375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Noo way that ride fits in with those nice lacs!!


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Apr 10 2011, 12:19 AM~20300735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them sevilles are ugly as fuck even before he cut it up. Them shits looked like they got rearended from the factory :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 6 2011, 08:29 PM~20278375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the white one with the patterns been around for a long time,i remember when it was at si customs when i lived there and thats WAY back when,before it had the patterns,that green caddy needs some attention,someone needs to tell the owner to clean out some of the trinkets n such n remember to KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Apr 10 2011, 02:08 AM~20302037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Apr 10 2011, 01:48 AM~20302125
> *I like that
> *


 :inout:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Apr 10 2011, 02:15 AM~20302163
> *:inout:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Apr 10 2011, 03:15 AM~20302163
> *:inout:
> *


 :cheesy: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## abbeyg123 (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 24 2011, 03:28 AM~19680457
> *hill billies are fucktards...
> *


 hill billies??? HILL BILLIES KICK ASS!!


----------



## abbeyg123 (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Apr 10 2011, 01:08 AM~20302037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this!! barf in your own lap


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

:run: :inout:


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 1 2011, 06:15 PM~19476515
> *If the pink car is not enuff UGLY 4 you the trunk of the Cutty..... :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


I just had to clean up my coffee...I was watching the vid and my 11yo son came in the room and said 
" hey you can't blame them their from Texas".......

That was some funny shit


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SamF2000_@Apr 9 2011, 09:20 PM~20301198
> *Check this out.
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> ...


dammit i opend the link... now my computer has teh aids


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Apr 10 2011, 09:05 AM~20303114
> *dammit i opend the link... now my computer has teh aids
> *


lol sorry bro cant believe you got hit by the spam bot


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

What exactly are the "hood pins" in the back holding down



> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 09:08 PM~20269908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 7 2011, 09:47 PM~20287896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## spanks82regal (Nov 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2011, 05:07 PM~20276154
> *im just embarassed its from the same state as me
> *


what club is that


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

DONT THESE FOOLS HAVE HOMIES THAT SAY DONT DOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 21 2011, 05:48 PM~19662378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*went to eat some hawaiian food this weekend...and came across this* :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 21 2011, 11:14 PM~19663466
> *LOL!
> 
> "Lighting McQween! Let's Rice!"
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spanks82regal_@Apr 10 2011, 03:29 PM~20304819
> *what club is that
> *


cant read the plaque but its semi local to me,just a short drive away :uh:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 14 2011, 06:59 AM~20336457
> *went to eat some hawaiian food this weekend...and came across this      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Apr 10 2011, 12:08 AM~20302037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with this.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 08:08 PM~20269908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That club must be the laughing stock of Washington state.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 14 2011, 06:59 AM~20336457
> *went to eat some hawaiian food this weekend...and came across this      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i first i thought his plates said "Chippin" :roflmao:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Cople of beers (30 pack) and some Patron (2 bottles)...Ill Hit it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 14 2011, 06:06 PM~20339724
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shit looks hot...... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 14 2011, 09:59 AM~20336457
> *went to eat some hawaiian food this weekend...and came across this      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



he ridin around on 14 standards and the side fender says 22..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

NOT MY CAR, A CUSTOMER IS HAVING ME FINISH WHAT SOMEONE HAD STARTED...FIGURED IT FITS IN HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Apr 14 2011, 05:00 PM~20340666
> *NOT MY CAR, A CUSTOMER IS HAVING ME FINISH WHAT SOMEONE HAD STARTED...FIGURED IT FITS IN HERE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what is it?haha


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Apr 14 2011, 05:04 PM~20340696
> *what is it?haha
> *


IT USED TO BE A CHRYSLER NEWYORKER...


----------



## spanks82regal (Nov 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 09:08 PM~20269908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he took it serious when they told him he had to have as many mod to fly the plaque


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 14 2011, 03:06 PM~20339724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a BMW?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 14 2011, 04:44 PM~20340552
> *he ridin around on 14 standards and the side fender says 22..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*he thought nobody would notice all that because he got a lil mural on his gas cover and some blingin triple dipped chrome mudflaps* :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 14 2011, 02:39 PM~20339442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 7 2011, 11:47 PM~20287896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE SHOULD BE A PAISA TOPIC OR CHUNTIS :biggrin: 

FKN GREAT IF THEY ALL WORK :uh:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 1 2011, 06:15 PM~19476515
> *If the pink car is not enuff UGLY 4 you the trunk of the Cutty..... :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF??? LOL :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Apr 15 2011, 05:04 PM~20347929
> *WTF??? LOL :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Yeah, that's pretty bad. Why the Hell would you install a toilet??? Pinche Way!


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Apr 14 2011, 06:00 PM~20340666
> *NOT MY CAR, A CUSTOMER IS HAVING ME FINISH WHAT SOMEONE HAD STARTED...FIGURED IT FITS IN HERE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ELCO-CHRYSLER NEWYORKER... :roflmao: :biggrin:  :loco:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 15 2011, 08:45 PM~20349430
> *Yeah, that's pretty bad. Why the Hell would you install a toilet??? Pinche Way!
> *


hes a dumb ass :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

FOR SALE.BODY KIT FOR A BENZ....









WILL SHIP N E WHERE 

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how do people afford that... a benz, but then do that shit to it... smh


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 17 2011, 09:49 AM~20357924
> *FOR SALE.BODY KIT FOR A BENZ....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 17 2011, 10:49 AM~20357924
> *FOR SALE.BODY KIT FOR A BENZ....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the whole kit can fit in a flat rate box so that should save on shippin


----------



## photoshop poser (Jan 12, 2003)

looks like the kit is a flat rate box


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

there is a box chevy painted baby blue with care bear logos painted on it around here i will have to get a pic and post wtf


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

found in another topic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:around:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 17 2011, 07:56 PM~20360930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The 1st pic, at a distance looks like poop balls hitting toilet water! Hahaha! :biggrin:


----------



## 1979grandprix (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 26 2011, 12:10 PM~19966534
> *talkin about ugly thing i found this on another topic lol
> 
> 
> ...


this was when biggie smalls dated one of his clients :uh:


----------



## 1979grandprix (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 4 2011, 05:52 PM~19503242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL the bills are 20s


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Apr 15 2011, 05:04 PM~20347929
> *WTF??? LOL :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


...don't let anyone @ General Moters see this.. they will lose the desire to make cars! :wow:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 17 2011, 11:49 AM~20357924
> *FOR SALE.BODY KIT FOR A BENZ....
> 
> 
> ...


WTH?? Couldn't get anymore homemade custom than that. :uh:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

This car makes me want to fuck a fat whore on a pile of twenties & arcade tokens.







:wow:


----------



## 1979grandprix (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 22 2010, 10:38 PM~18639043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when somthing seems like a good idea but you dont have the funds for it dont attempt it your self :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 17 2011, 11:20 PM~20362754
> *This car makes me want to fuck a fat whore on a pile of twenties & arcade tokens.
> 
> 
> ...


what is worse is look at the club plaque in the back window :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 18 2011, 01:24 AM~20363128
> *what is worse is look at the club plaque in the back window  :biggrin:
> *


This pic never seems to fail.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

64 IMPALA........RUINED


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Apr 18 2011, 01:23 PM~20365887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :nosad: dum ass people


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Apr 18 2011, 01:23 PM~20365887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


once again confirming my belief that some people should have needed a liscence to breed so stupidity and bad ideas like this CANNOT GET NEAR A GOOD VEHICLE


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 18 2011, 04:13 PM~20366208
> *:banghead:  :nosad: dum ass people
> *




agreed :banghead: :twak:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Apr 18 2011, 01:23 PM~20365887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Burn the car (set its soul free). Kill the owner (get another dumbass off this earth).

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Apr 18 2011, 01:23 PM~20365887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 17 2011, 11:20 PM~20362754
> *This car makes me want to fuck a fat whore on a pile of twenties & arcade tokens.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Apr 18 2011, 01:23 PM~20365887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAMMM HE FUCKED IT ALL UP :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :buttkick: :loco: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Dec 26 2010, 10:00 AM~19422419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :ugh:


----------



## spanks82regal (Nov 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Apr 18 2011, 07:40 PM~20368556
> *DAAAAMMM HE FUCKED IT ALL UP :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


x90000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 damit i ran out of zeros


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Apr 18 2011, 01:23 PM~20365887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is the Dumbest Shit!!! Those are Freakin' Truck Wheels!!!


----------



## Elbubu801 (May 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 09:08 PM~20269908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that an ipad on the seat?


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 17 2011, 09:49 AM~20357924
> *FOR SALE.BODY KIT FOR A BENZ....
> 
> 
> ...


price? and location? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
they look like they might fit my kia :rofl:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Apr 18 2011, 02:23 PM~20365887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 18 2011, 02:20 AM~20362754
> *This car makes me want to fuck a fat whore on a pile of twenties & arcade tokens.
> 
> 
> ...



Owner: You sure you are a good artist?

Artist: Yeah Man! I am the shit! You'll see!

Afterwards!

Owner: I'm gonna Kill You, MF!

Artist: What? Dude, you knew I was only 10 years old!


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Apr 10 2011, 11:56 AM~20303057
> *I just had to clean up my coffee...I was watching the vid and my 11yo son came in the room and said
> " hey you can't blame them their from Texas".......
> 
> ...




Speechless!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

thats funny


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> 64 IMPALA........RUINED
> :twak: :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 09:08 PM~20269908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Boratt goes to mexico!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> > 64 IMPALA........RUINED
> > :twak: :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick:
> 
> 
> this idiot should be hanged


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Apr 18 2011, 01:23 PM~20365887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dumb ass someone needs to save that car
Hot rod+ hot wheel+ donk+ scraper+ 64 Impala= not a good idea


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Mar 3 2011, 12:00 AM~20004272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what's sad about this is? for every one of these dumb mother fuckers out there?
there is at least 1 stupid bitch who would give this guy some pussy!
and when two retarded people fuck, and have children? oh God its only going to get 
worse!


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Mar 3 2011, 12:00 AM~20004272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!? Y? :tears:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Apr 19 2011, 09:57 AM~20372665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin mobile apartment status chit right there


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

I saw this yesterday...?


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 24 2011, 08:58 PM~20412246
> *I saw this yesterday...?
> 
> 
> ...



hey man dont hate on the custom paint job.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheechaz87_@Apr 24 2011, 10:49 PM~20412966
> *hey man dont hate on the custom paint job.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheechaz87_@Apr 25 2011, 01:49 AM~20412966
> *hey man dont hate on the custom paint job.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


must of had some left over house paint and was feelin creative :dunno:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

SIMI VALLEY :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Apr 25 2011, 09:23 AM~20413741
> *SIMI VALLEY :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


looks fast :ugh:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Apr 25 2011, 06:23 AM~20413741
> *SIMI VALLEY :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT! Is that the car from "KICK ASS"??? :roflmao:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cheechaz87_@Apr 24 2011, 10:49 PM~20412966
> *hey man dont hate on the custom paint job.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah Right? Maybe I'll hire him to paint my car!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 24 2011, 10:24 AM~20407992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayyamm looks hot :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Apr 25 2011, 07:23 AM~20413741
> *SIMI VALLEY :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


KICK ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Apr 25 2011, 06:23 AM~20413741
> *SIMI VALLEY :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: thats gotta add about 20HP


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 24 2011, 09:24 AM~20407992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:dunno: Look like he wanted to keep the Honda but couldn't afford to buy a low low :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Apr 25 2011, 03:03 PM~20416753
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :dunno: Look like he wanted to keep the Honda but couldn't afford to buy a low low  :biggrin:
> *


thats a slab not a low low


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Apr 25 2011, 06:23 AM~20413741
> *SIMI VALLEY :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah ive see that shit too it on erringer infront of popeyes i always crack up when i pass by


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Apr 25 2011, 06:23 AM~20413741
> *SIMI VALLEY :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Look who was driving it!


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE (Jan 26, 2011)

> Look who was driving it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 24 2011, 09:24 AM~20407992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daym :i


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 24 2011, 09:24 AM~20407992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy ass people !!! LOL !!!


----------



## EliseoArteaga7 (Apr 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 24 2011, 08:58 PM~20412246
> *I saw this yesterday...?
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I was gunna flake it and clear it B4 the I let fans take pics :angry:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EliseoArteaga7_@Apr 26 2011, 06:00 PM~20426237
> *Hey I was gunna flake it and clear it B4 the I let fans take pics :angry:
> *


O.k.! Flakes might have saved this car! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EliseoArteaga7 (Apr 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 4 2011, 05:55 PM~19503277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: hahah Cheech?


----------



## EliseoArteaga7 (Apr 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 26 2011, 06:08 PM~20426319
> *O.k.! Flakes might have saved this car! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Maybe RAINBOW flake to go with the Paint call it .....call it....call it..............2 Tone :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EliseoArteaga7_@Apr 26 2011, 09:39 PM~20426613
> *Maybe RAINBOW flake to go with the Paint call it .....call it....call it..............2 Tone :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 24 2011, 09:24 AM~20407992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

While driving home with my dad i saw a 90's camaro with a bunch of bumper stickers all over it and it had side steps as well. Just wish i had my camera with me. I'm going to seek that guy out and see if i can get a pic of him and his car.


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

nothing to say


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by siio_@May 4 2011, 06:05 PM~20485760
> *nothing to say
> 
> 
> ...


seems like a new trend..everything chrome except the rims :uh:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by siio_@May 4 2011, 06:05 PM~20485760
> *nothing to say
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Mar 30 2011, 10:16 AM~20216707
> *
> 
> 
> ...




0:27 :yes: :yes:


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

:nono: :nono: 




































:loco:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@May 17 2008, 01:40 PM~10676761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Bitch is a Monster!!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Apr 25 2011, 06:23 AM~20413741
> *SIMI VALLEY :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


maybe if somebody fucc'S it up then it may look cleaner but til then  :barf:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

SAW THIS @ THE SCRAP YARD 2DAY HAHA...

































































THE OWNER LOOKED LIKE JERRY GARCIA TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by showlows76_@May 5 2011, 08:51 AM~20489695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WANT


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@May 1 2011, 10:32 PM~20463746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :squint:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:looks: :fucked:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

THIS THING HAS DEATH TRAP WRITTEN ALL OVER IT hno: hno: hno: 


> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@May 10 2011, 02:03 PM~20522862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

i finally can contribute i saw this in east last vegas


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@May 10 2011, 01:54 PM~20523623
> *i finally can contribute      i saw this in east last vegas
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@May 10 2011, 04:54 PM~20523623
> *i finally can contribute      i saw this in east last vegas
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 17 2011, 11:50 PM~20574758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 17 2011, 08:50 PM~20574758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsdown:  Even put a gate lock for the spare :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 17 2011, 08:50 PM~20574758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 17 2011, 09:50 PM~20574758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 14 2011, 06:59 AM~20336457
> *went to eat some hawaiian food this weekend...and came across this      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


3yrs back I took pics of the same car parked outside th Super show :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 17 2011, 08:50 PM~20574758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: O HELL NA! :biggrin: Probuly started off of as a good idea but just completly went the wrong direction


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 09:08 PM~20269908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THE OWNER HAD THE NERVE TO ASK ME IF I WOULD TRADE THIS CADDY FOR MY BIG BODY :uh:  
:twak: :ugh: :guns: :nono: :fuq:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THERE'S THIS GUY IN MY MODEL FORUM, WHO PUT'S EVERYTHING DOWN.. AND SAYS THAT GUYS LIKE ME NEED TO EVOLVE AS LOWRIDERS.. AND THEN HE LIKE'S THIS CAR..:rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I COULD NOT TAKE IT ANYMORE.. HE HAD THE NERVE TO POST THIS SHIT UP.. WHEN HE PUTS DOWN ALMOST EVERY LOWRIDER AND 
AMERICAN HOT ROD HE SEE'S.. OH MY GOD, WHAT AN INSULTING POMPOUS ASS!
THESE CARS BELONG IN THIS THREAD..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

6T5 SHARK said:


> :wow: O HELL NA! :biggrin: Probuly started off of as a good idea but just completly went the wrong direction


well being its a 4 door Id say it started off in the wrong direction :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> I COULD NOT TAKE IT ANYMORE.. HE HAD THE NERVE TO POST THIS SHIT UP.. WHEN HE PUTS DOWN ALMOST EVERY LOWRIDER AND
> AMERICAN HOT ROD HE SEE'S.. OH MY GOD, WHAT AN INSULTING POMPOUS ASS!
> THESE CARS BELONG IN THIS THREAD..


:rofl: :rofl: japans version of the American Funny Cars :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

:burn::inout:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> I COULD NOT TAKE IT ANYMORE.. HE HAD THE NERVE TO POST THIS SHIT UP.. WHEN HE PUTS DOWN ALMOST EVERY LOWRIDER AND
> AMERICAN HOT ROD HE SEE'S.. OH MY GOD, WHAT AN INSULTING POMPOUS ASS!
> THESE CARS BELONG IN THIS THREAD..


hydrohype i agree with you who in there right mind would do that let alone drive an ugly pieces of shit like that the werdo wankers what fucken dick heads
n that fuck head thats post that shit on your forum needs 2 be shot or be band from this hole site the dick head wouldn,t even own a car the fucken baby
:guns::burn::twak::buttkick::werd::barf::guns::burn::thumbsdown::werd::machinegun::chuck::rant::banghead:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> THERE'S THIS GUY IN MY MODEL FORUM, WHO PUT'S EVERYTHING DOWN.. AND SAYS THAT GUYS LIKE ME NEED TO EVOLVE AS LOWRIDERS.. AND THEN HE LIKE'S THIS CAR..:rofl:


Ummmm.......I don't know what to say to that? That's some funny chit for sure!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> I COULD NOT TAKE IT ANYMORE.. HE HAD THE NERVE TO POST THIS SHIT UP.. WHEN HE PUTS DOWN ALMOST EVERY LOWRIDER AND
> AMERICAN HOT ROD HE SEE'S.. OH MY GOD, WHAT AN INSULTING POMPOUS ASS!
> THESE CARS BELONG IN THIS THREAD..


BBWWWWAAAAAAAAA!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:No Mcdonalds drive thru for those guys with their f***ed up exhaust pipes!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Refined95 said:


> Ummmm.......I don't know what to say to that? That's some funny chit for sure!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 I know somebody would see it the way I do...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I LOVE THOSE JAPANESE CARS, YOU HAVE TO BE AROUND JAPAN TO UNDERSTAND IT, THEY COPYING THE OLD STYLE OF JAPANESE RACE CARS BUT MINUS THE EXHUAST PIPES, THEY USAULY RUN AT NIGHT RACING AND ACTING A FOOL, THE COPS BE CHASING THOSE GUYS ALL THREW THE CITYS OF JAPAN TRYING TO ARREST THEM AND IMPOUND THERE CARS


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

93FleetwoodDreams said:


> THE OWNER HAD THE NERVE TO ASK ME IF I WOULD TRADE THIS CADDY FOR MY BIG BODY :uh:
> :twak: :ugh: :guns: :nono: :fuq:


 fuck makes me appreciate how suddle and clean my 78 looks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:twak::twak::barf::banghead::sprint::inout:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

:420::420::420::420::420::420::420::420::420::420:


RUFFCUTT said:


> SAW THIS @ THE SCRAP YARD 2DAY HAHA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buick regal (Jan 9, 2011)

plague said:


> ARE THERE ANY PICTURES OF THE MODEL OF THIS MURAL, I WOULD LIKE TO SEE HOW CLOSE IT LOOKS LIKE HER AND WHY THEY PICKED HER :wow:


 
I think someone must have put her down like 6' down. Why would anybody have this doneto a car is beyond me. Maybe the owner or the wanna be artist were blind. HA HA but i hear this car has been painted completly.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I LOVE THOSE JAPANESE CARS, YOU HAVE TO BE AROUND JAPAN TO UNDERSTAND IT, THEY COPYING THE OLD STYLE OF JAPANESE RACE CARS BUT MINUS THE EXHUAST PIPES, THEY USAULY RUN AT NIGHT RACING AND ACTING A FOOL, THE COPS BE CHASING THOSE GUYS ALL THREW THE CITYS OF JAPAN TRYING TO ARREST THEM AND IMPOUND THERE CARS


another model building homie from france, gave me the whole back ground history to how these ugly cars came to be statement against 
the cops,, and the unfair way they are being treated... (so I will give them props for there struggle) but the way the other guy was coming at us, was like we were just to dumb to understand the new gangster style? I dont see why the cops would have chase these slow cars anyway? they just need to get a good cowboy to stand up in a sunroof... with a rope.. and lasue there exhaust.. like the would do a bull at the rodeo!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Some of these are classic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> another model building homie from france, gave me the whole back ground history to how these ugly cars came to be statement against
> the cops,, and the unfair way they are being treated... (so I will give them props for there struggle) but the way the other guy was coming at us, was like we were just to dumb to understand the new gangster style? I dont see why the cops would have chase these slow cars anyway? they just need to get a good cowboy to stand up in a sunroof... with a rope.. and lasue there exhaust.. like the would do a bull at the rodeo!


let me guess, its like the dudes wearing skiny jeans also :rofl: :rofl: sorry but not the slightest bit of being a male :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> another model building homie from france, gave me the whole back ground history to how these ugly cars came to be statement against
> the cops,, and the unfair way they are being treated... (so I will give them props for there struggle) but the way the other guy was coming at us, was like we were just to dumb to understand the new gangster style? I dont see why the cops would have chase these slow cars anyway? they just need to get a good cowboy to stand up in a sunroof... with a rope.. and lasue there exhaust.. like the would do a bull at the rodeo!


 WELL WHAT YOU SEIN IN THE VIDEOS ARE AT ORGINIZED EVENTS, YOU AINT SEING THE VIDEOS OF THEM RUNNING AT NIGHT WHOLE DIFFERNT SEEN, LIKE I SAID YOU GOT TO C IT TO UNDER STAND IT


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> looks like some kind of euro street sweeper


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

faya


Skim said:


>


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I felt embarrassed just taking pictures of this.......


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

doctahouse said:


> I felt embarrassed just taking pictures of this.......


:barf:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Needs a wheel swap, vintage slicks and skinnies




doctahouse said:


>


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

doctahouse said:


>


back needs to be slightly lower and front needs some super skinny wheels and tires and itd look sick


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:barf::sprint:


Skim said:


>


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

MICHOACANUNO said:


>


WTF Is wrong with people


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> WTF Is wrong with people


:roflmao::roflmao: THE SNAP ON RAG TOP IS RIDICULOUS.....I THINK THE SAME DUDE DID THIS CAR AS WELL....SAME AUCTION. 

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1108/21124881_9X.jpg


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

GTPLUMBER said:


>


Designed to funnel water in :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MICHOACANUNO said:


>


WHY? :uh:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MICHOACANUNO said:


>




 :nono:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

713Lowriderboy said:


> View attachment 353087


AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH...... FUCK IT WHO AM I KIDDING. ITS UGLY.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:nosad::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


713Lowriderboy said:


> View attachment 353087


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

MR X said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao:




ok ive been drink'n and ive been goin thru a couple pages and all this ugly shit still not making me happy lol


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

doctahouse said:


> I felt embarrassed just taking pictures of this.......


THOSE WHEELS LOOK LIKE SALAMI PIZZAs :barf: :barf:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

713Lowriderboy said:


> View attachment 353087


cant see the state but I bet it comes from TX :ugh:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

86bluemcLS said:


> ok ive been drink'n and ive been goin thru a couple pages and all this ugly shit still not making me happy lol


 I like the booty kit!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

The plates says Texas on it shit


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*fuck..just another reason to hate on Texas... I ain't from Texas when shit like this show up on this site...how embarrassing.*


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

MICHOACANUNO said:


>


......:nosadAM What a waste...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

713Lowriderboy said:


> View attachment 353087


:nicoderm: i want that kit


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

713Lowriderboy said:


> View attachment 353087





KAKALAK said:


> cant see the state but I bet it comes from TX :ugh:





817PETE said:


> The plates says Texas on it shit


:roflmao:MAN I C DAT DUM SHIT EVERYDAY,,SUMTIMES WITH A FIFTH WHEEL KIT ON AND ON DA TRUNK AND FENDERS,,,FUNNY AND SAD PART IS THEY THINK THEY RIDIN CLEAN,,,THEY SO UGLY THEY MAKE DONKS LOOK GOOD,AND EVERYBODY KNOWS HOW DONKS LOOK


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lowlowlow said:


> Needs a wheel swap, vintage slicks and skinnies


actually thats a legit look from the 70s my uncle used to have a 72 chevelle lifted like that


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WELL WHAT YOU SEIN IN THE VIDEOS ARE AT ORGINIZED EVENTS, YOU AINT SEING THE VIDEOS OF THEM RUNNING AT NIGHT WHOLE DIFFERNT SEEN, LIKE I SAID YOU GOT TO C IT TO UNDER STAND IT


hes way the fuck off with that info ive talked to cats in that scene and it has nothing to do with the cops fucking with them


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> :roflmao:MAN I C DAT DUM SHIT EVERYDAY,,SUMTIMES WITH A FIFTH WHEEL KIT ON AND ON DA TRUNK AND FENDERS,,,FUNNY AND SAD PART IS THEY THINK THEY RIDIN CLEAN,,,THEY SO UGLY THEY MAKE DONKS LOOK GOOD,AND EVERYBODY KNOWS HOW DONKS LOOK


 on the fenders...wtf??? they do think they're riding clean too...and it's sad because they do make the donks look good...haha haha.. :shocked:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

73monte said:


> on the fenders...wtf??? they do think they're riding clean too...and it's sad because they do make the donks look good...haha haha.. :shocked:


YUH DA OTHER DAY I SEEN A BUICK LESABRE WITH ONE ON DA BUMPER,ONE ON TOP OF DA TRUNK AND 1 ON DA FRONT LEFT FENDER BY DA TIRE,,I GUESS DAZ SUM OF HOUSTON FOR YA


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> YUH DA OTHER DAY I SEEN A BUICK LESABRE WITH ONE ON DA BUMPER,ONE ON TOP OF DA TRUNK AND 1 ON DA FRONT LEFT FENDER BY DA TIRE,,I GUESS DAZ SUM OF HOUSTON FOR YA


 :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> YUH DA OTHER DAY I SEEN A BUICK LESABRE WITH ONE ON DA BUMPER,ONE ON TOP OF DA TRUNK AND 1 ON DA FRONT LEFT FENDER BY DA TIRE,,I GUESS DAZ SUM OF HOUSTON FOR YA


 You saw it in Houston???


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

73monte said:


> You saw it in Houston???


YEA I SEE A BUNCH OF DEM HERE IN DA SOUTHEAST,,ATLEAST 2-3 A DAY,,SUMTIMES THEY TRY AND SWERVE IN FRONT OF ME,,I JUZ HOP IT A COUPLE TIMES OR LOCK IT UP ON 3 BOTH SIDES AND MOCK THERE ASS ON SWERVIN,,THEN DEY JUZ RIDE OFF CUZ THEY KNO DEY JUZ GOT CLOWNED AND DEY KNOW THEY CANT HOP OR 3 WHEEL IT


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> YEA I SEE A BUNCH OF DEM HERE IN DA SOUTHEAST,,ATLEAST 2-3 A DAY,,SUMTIMES THEY TRY AND SWERVE IN FRONT OF ME,,I JUZ HOP IT A COUPLE TIMES OR LOCK IT UP ON 3 BOTH SIDES AND MOCK THERE ASS ON SWERVIN,,THEN DEY JUZ RIDE OFF CUZ THEY KNO DEY JUZ GOT CLOWNED AND DEY KNOW THEY CANT HOP OR 3 WHEEL IT


 :thumbsup: clowning


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> YEA I SEE A BUNCH OF DEM HERE IN DA SOUTHEAST,,ATLEAST 2-3 A DAY,,SUMTIMES THEY TRY AND SWERVE IN FRONT OF ME,,I JUZ HOP IT A COUPLE TIMES OR LOCK IT UP ON 3 BOTH SIDES AND MOCK THERE ASS ON SWERVIN,,THEN DEY JUZ RIDE OFF CUZ THEY KNO DEY JUZ GOT CLOWNED AND DEY KNOW THEY CANT HOP OR 3 WHEEL IT


 Oh, I was asking because everything under your name says Fl. I do that too, I raise up on the donks and then drop it down and tell them do that....... :rofl:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

MICHOACANUNO said:


>


WHOEVER IS RESPONSIBLE DESERVES JAIL TIME


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

73monte said:


> Oh, I was asking because everything under your name says Fl. I do that too, I raise up on the donks and then drop it down and tell them do that....... :rofl:


 O YEA IM CURRENTLY IN HOUSTON,CAME FOR A COUPLE OF MONTHS [JOB] BROUGHT MY MONTE WITH,,,BUT YEA I USED TO FUCK WITH DONKS TO IN FLA,THEY WOULD GET MAD CUZ THEYL PULL UP NXT TO ME AND LOOK AT MY 13S AND LAUGH,,I WOULD JUZ SHAKE MY HEAD AND THINK ''AGAIN?'' THEN ID LOCK IT UP AND SIT HIGHER THAN THEM AND DEN DROP IT BACK DOWN,,THEN ILL JUZ LEAVEM WIT DER MOUTH OPEN WIT A BLANK FACE LIKE IF THEY WER THINKIN DAM,WAT JUZ HAPPIN LOL THERE AINT NO SWANGERS OVA THERE,JUZ DONKS,LOWRIDERS,BAGS,CLASSICS,HOT ROD,,OVA HERE I NOTICED MORE SWANGERS THAN ANYTHING


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT FOR UGLY CARUCHAS


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

down79 said:


> :thumbsup: clowning


:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

wooooowwwwwww


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> O YEA IM CURRENTLY IN HOUSTON,CAME FOR A COUPLE OF MONTHS [JOB] BROUGHT MY MONTE WITH,,,BUT YEA I USED TO FUCK WITH DONKS TO IN FLA,THEY WOULD GET MAD CUZ THEYL PULL UP NXT TO ME AND LOOK AT MY 13S AND LAUGH,,I WOULD JUZ SHAKE MY HEAD AND THINK ''AGAIN?'' THEN ID LOCK IT UP AND SIT HIGHER THAN THEM AND DEN DROP IT BACK DOWN,,THEN ILL JUZ LEAVEM WIT DER MOUTH OPEN WIT A BLANK FACE LIKE IF THEY WER THINKIN DAM,WAT JUZ HAPPIN LOL THERE AINT NO SWANGERS OVA THERE,JUZ DONKS,LOWRIDERS,BAGS,CLASSICS,HOT ROD,,OVA HERE I NOTICED MORE SWANGERS THAN ANYTHING


haha haha...that's cool...yeah..I been noticing that here in Austin too..I guess it's just cheaper to put wheels on and drive...than putting lifts in or raising the car the right way and not worry about your front end coming out from under you like some donks I have seen riding dangerously...ballers on a budget...haha haha.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

73monte said:


> haha haha...that's cool...yeah..I been noticing that here in Austin too..I guess it's just cheaper to put wheels on and drive...than putting lifts in or raising the car the right way and not worry about your front end coming out from under you like some donks I have seen riding dangerously...ballers on a budget...haha haha.


 HAHAHA BUT MAN I WUZ ON CRAIGSLIST AND TYPED IN LOWRIDER IN AUTO PARTS AND A TITLE CAME OUT SAYIN SPOKES SO I CLICKED ON IT AND IT WUZ DEM DAM RIMS,,A WASTE OF MONEY,THEY SELLIN FOR 1500,,,I GUESS DAZ DA MOST DEY SPENT AND TAKE DA RIDE TO MAACO:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> HAHAHA BUT MAN I WUZ ON CRAIGSLIST AND TYPED IN LOWRIDER IN AUTO PARTS AND A TITLE CAME OUT SAYIN SPOKES SO I CLICKED ON IT AND IT WUZ DEM DAM RIMS,,A WASTE OF MONEY,THEY SELLIN FOR 1500,,,I GUESS DAZ DA MOST DEY SPENT AND TAKE DA RIDE TO MAACO:roflmao:


*:roflmao: That reminds me of a joke..
How do you know if your a blackneck??? When the wheels cost more than the car... 
I know.I was on CL the other day and I typed in wire wheels and daytons and I got those damn wheels from that movie Grease with that car that shreds the other car. Macco , more like Earlschribe,they have to have money left over for the flea market sound system. :roflmao:*


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

73monte said:


> *:roflmao: That reminds me of a joke..
> How do you know if your a blackneck??? When the wheels cost more than the car...
> I know.I was on CL the other day and I typed in wire wheels and daytons and I got those damn wheels from that movie Grease with that car that shreds the other car. Macco , more like Earlschribe,they have to have money left over for the flea market sound system. :roflmao:*


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:MAN I UNDERSTAND JUICEING UP A CADILLAC OR LINCOLNS HOW PEOPLE CALL THEM GRANDMA CARS BUT COME ON A DAM BUICK LESABRE OR A PARK AVENUE,,,AND TO MAKE IT WORST PUT THOSE DAM RIMS ON IT,,I THINK DA TEXAS HEATWAVE COOKIN THERE HEAD


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

73monte said:


> *fuck..just another reason to hate on Texas... I ain't from Texas when shit like this show up on this site...how embarrassing.*



baaaaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

dont worry bro I feel embarassed to be white when i see white guys dressing or acting out of their color type :happysad:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> baaaaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> dont worry bro I feel embarassed to be white when i see white guys dressing or acting out of their color type :happysad:


:roflmao::roflmao:HOW U FEEL ABOUT EMINEM LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:MAN I UNDERSTAND JUICEING UP A CADILLAC OR LINCOLNS HOW PEOPLE CALL THEM GRANDMA CARS BUT COME ON A DAM BUICK LESABRE OR A PARK AVENUE,,,AND TO MAKE IT WORST PUT THOSE DAM RIMS ON IT,,I THINK DA TEXAS HEATWAVE COOKIN THERE HEAD


*Right!!! But no matter how hot it gets here in Texas, I am a lowrider to the bone. I might have worked or help building a donk or a slab or the ugleist cars out here BUT I WILL NEVER OWN one of them ugly mofos in my life... I rather drive a juiced up grandma car than having to get a running start to get in a ride or get taken out by a rims spinner at the knees... :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

73monte said:


> *Right!!! But no matter how hot it gets here in Texas, I am a lowrider to the bone. I might have worked or help building a donk or a slab or the ugleist cars out here BUT I WILL NEVER OWN one of them ugly mofos in my life... I rather drive a juiced up grandma car than having to get a running start to get in a ride or get taken out by a rims spinner at the knees... :roflmao: :roflmao:*


:roflmao::roflmao:IMA START CARRYIN A GRINDER OR PORTABLE TORCH LOL


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

73monte said:


> *Right!!! But no matter how hot it gets here in Texas, I am a lowrider to the bone. I might have worked or help building a donk or a slab or the ugleist cars out here BUT I WILL NEVER OWN one of them ugly mofos in my life... I rather drive a juiced up grandma car than having to get a running start to get in a ride or get taken out by a rims spinner at the knees... :roflmao: :roflmao:*


LOL EXACTLY WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjVjiDHG4d0&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL EXACTLY WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjVjiDHG4d0&feature=player_embedded#!


* WTF?!??!! That fool has an out house in the back of his car.... :roflmao::roflmao: He most get the shits or have problems with his insides....what a waste of a perfectly good g- body...they don't know what to do anymore... :thumbsdown: 
and the other one could be an 18- wheeler with all those tires on it too...he could not afford a Rolls, so he made his own. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* lowrider or donk???  









I hate to hate on a fellow rider. but I feel that's a donk paint job...to me anyway. 

and the green one next to it was slimmer...lol 


..now it's fixed...lol *_


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

73monte said:


> _* lowrider or slab???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





73monte said:


>


AHAHAHA thats awsome.slimmer sucks, but the white one is decent.i like it


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

73monte said:


> * WTF?!??!! That fool has an out house in the back of his car.... :roflmao::roflmao: He most get the shits or have problems with his insides....what a waste of a perfectly good g- body...they don't know what to do anymore... :thumbsdown:
> and the other one could be an 18- wheeler with all those tires on it too...he could not afford a Rolls, so he made his own. *





73monte said:


> _* lowrider or slab???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





crazymexicano101 said:


> AHAHAHA thats awsome.slimmer sucks, but the white one is decent.i like it


ITS LIKE DEY COMPETING ON WAT CARS LOOKS STUPIDER,,AND DA MONTE WUD LOOK CLEAN IF IT AINT HAVE DAT STUPID GHOSTBUSTER SHIT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> ITS LIKE DEY COMPETING ON WAT CARS LOOKS STUPIDER,,AND DA MONTE WUD LOOK CLEAN IF IT AINT HAVE DAT STUPID GHOSTBUSTER SHIT


*that's what I mean, the white one is ok if it didn't have that shit on it...it probably was a donk in its previous life... it looks a little too high to be stock...he probably came to his senses and said " WTF was I thinking??"... :roflmao::roflmao:*


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^You're probably right on that one the graphics have to go ..


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

YEA OR HE MAYBE SAVED IT FROM DA PREVIOUS OWNER,,BUT IF IT WUZ ME ID REMOVE EVERYTHING BE4 IT LEFT MY HOUSE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

down79 said:


> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> > looks like some kind of euro street sweeper
> ...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

I did think its was true but damn


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> down79 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is this from? That shit looks rediculous.
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

73monte said:


>


 DAM


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

73monte said:


>


:wow:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

down79 said:


> DAM


x79


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

franciscojrandrade said:


> WHOEVER IS RESPONSIBLE DESERVES JAIL TIME


:yessad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

What would you do for a Klondike Bar..... I would drop this off a cliff...haha haha


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

73monte said:


> What would you do for a Klondike Bar..... I would drop this off a cliff...haha haha


LOL AND LIKE I SAID FUNNY THING AND SAD THING IS THEY THINK THERE RIDING CLEAN,,PUT IT IN A SHOW AND ALL LOL


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

why would people advertise this shit for free? dumbassx30


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

73monte said:


> _* lowrider or slab???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its better be slab.:guns:


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

crazymexicano101 said:


> why would people advertise this shit for free? dumbassx30


the real question is why would you put that crap on your ride anyway...that's fukn stupid...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

73monte said:


> _* lowrider or slab???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not a a "slab" paint job..never seen a slab paint job with a theme...most slabs are just straight candy paint jobs


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Its not a a "slab" paint job..never seen a slab paint job with a theme...most slabs are just straight candy paint jobs


SLAB OR DONK THER BOTH UGLY ASS HELL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> SLAB OR DONK THER BOTH UGLY ASS HELL


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

73monte said:


> _*lowrider or donk???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 FIXED... Happy now???


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

73monte said:


> THANK YOU!!!!


:h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

73monte said:


> _* lowrider or donk???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I missed a word...haha haha.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> SLAB OR DONK THER BOTH UGLY ASS HELL





73monte said:


> THANK YOU!!!!





73monte said:


> FIXED... Happy now???


lmao...didnt mean for you to get offend(or a sandy vagina)..just pointed something out. I like all types of cars...slabs, big wheels, lows , rat rods ...no hating these way...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> lmao...didnt mean for you to get offend(or a sandy vagina)..just pointed something out. I like all types of cars...slabs, big wheels, lows , rat rods ...no hating these way...


IT DONT BOTHER ME NONE LOL,,,ND NO HATE EITHER,IM JUZ POINTIN OUT A FACT LOL,I LIKE LOWRIDERS,CLASSIC,HOT RODS,LOW RODS,RAT RODS,AND MUSCLE RIDES (NO ****) JUZ NOT DONKS OR SLABS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

913ryderWYCO said:


> lmao...didnt mean for you to get offend(or a sandy vagina)..just pointed something out. I like all types of cars...slabs, big wheels, lows , rat rods ...no hating these way...


 * Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like a sandy vagina...lol. I like all types of rides too, but there's some that are just should not be allowed on the road...lol .. I can appreciate the craftsmen ship on a donk, but don't care for the look. I appreciate the candy wet paint jobs but don't like all the extra wheels on the car on a slab...lol. I don't get offended bro, every one is entitled to their opinion and you were right and I was wrong about that paint job....lol*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> IT DONT BOTHER ME NONE LOL,,,ND NO HATE EITHER,IM JUZ POINTIN OUT A FACT LOL,I LIKE LOWRIDERS,CLASSIC,HOT RODS,LOW RODS,RAT RODS,AND MUSCLE RIDES (NO ****) JUZ NOT DONKS OR SLABS





73monte said:


> * Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like a sandy vagina...lol. I like all types of rides too, but there's some that are just should not be allowed on the road...lol .. I can appreciate the craftsmen ship on a donk, but don't care for the look. I appreciate the candy wet paint jobs but don't like all the extra wheels on the car on a slab...lol. I don't get offended bro, every one is entitled to their opinion and you were right and I was wrong about that paint job....lol*



Its all good ...folks seam to get all bent out of shape on LIL over big wheel cars so I just assumed you guys where too...:thumbsup: Good luck on rebuilding the monte homie, and post pics when you get finished!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Its all good ...folks seam to get all bent out of shape on LIL over big wheel cars so I just assumed you guys where too...:thumbsup: Good luck on rebuilding the monte homie, and post pics when you get finished!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yup, I know what you mean homie..People are so sensitive on here.. We cool though.


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

Caught this fool slippin in Anaheim today, nicca was frontin like he was "speed racer" in a camry.....I had to get him!!


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CLICK HERE---> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/75869-post-pix-slabs-86.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> :rofl:


x2 have u cked it out we made them mad lol


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> x2 have u cked it out we made them mad lol


LOL


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

from mexico


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* what's that on the roof?? lighting rods or something?? it's not in the 2nd picture though!!!! :rofl:*


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 364254


 W. T. F. is that???


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

73monte said:


> W. T. F. is that???



A polished turd.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Kiloz said:


> A polished turd.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

DEBATING,MIGHT TRADE THIS 4 1 OF MY RAGS...















































WANTED 2 DO A STRAIGHT ACROSS TRADE BUT DUDE SAID MY RAG & SOME $$$ 4 THIS CUZ THE BOOTY KIT ON THIS WHIP IS AN EXTRA


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

RUFFCUTT said:


> DEBATING,MIGHT TRADE THIS 4 1 OF MY RAGS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A SWANGER/SLAB,,:roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

RUFFCUTT said:


> DEBATING,MIGHT TRADE THIS 4 1 OF MY RAGS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT TRADE BRO......ONLY CUZ I DONT THINK ITS KANDY PAINT!!


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

72 kutty said:


>


What The F**K!?:banghead::barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

RUFFCUTT said:


> DEBATING,MIGHT TRADE THIS 4 1 OF MY RAGS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah Id agree with him :yessad: betta come off with some money bro.... you see all the mods on that nissan ???? :nicoderm:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

RUFFCUTT said:


> DEBATING,MIGHT TRADE THIS 4 1 OF MY RAGS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think the pipes really work ( mini mad max )


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure what the hell this is but it doesn't belong on the cover of anything. I hate little shorty flatbeds like this. Is it some Australian thing?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* alrighty then... :twak: 








*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im almost ashamed to say i own a cutty now.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

lowlowlow said:


> Not sure what the hell this is but it doesn't belong on the cover of anything. I hate little shorty flatbeds like this. Is it some Australian thing?


Yea its Australian. Ford ute. How is this Ugly as hell? just because its not to your taste doesnt mean anything. 
That thing would be clean as + top quality + etc
In the top 20 at the top show in Australia.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> im almost ashamed to say i own a cutty now.


you can still drive it..... just better not be wearing a BMW shirt :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

DAMN! some people shouldnt be let out the house.....


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

This is an ugly as hell topic, it's ugly, I posted it. Deal with it. I'm not trying to talk you into agreeing with me, don't talk me into agreeing with you.

Give it some rear fenders, a real bed, something, it looks damn silly with that flatbed.



leg46y said:


> Yea its Australian. Ford ute. How is this Ugly as hell? just because its not to your taste doesnt mean anything.
> That thing would be clean as + top quality + etc
> In the top 20 at the top show in Australia.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

73monte said:


> * alrighty then... :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this had to be nokturnal!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Fleetangel said:


> this had to be nokturnal!


* I don't know whose is it?? I found the pic on another site...:roflmao:*


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

lowlowlow said:


> This is an ugly as hell topic, it's ugly, I posted it. Deal with it. I'm not trying to talk you into agreeing with me, don't talk me into agreeing with you.
> 
> Give it some rear fenders, a real bed, something, it looks damn silly with that flatbed.


This is the ugly as hell topic, weird, dopey, dodgy, laughable, not just "i think its ugly because it doesn't suit my taste" 
Thats like me posting a picture of Gypsy Rose because i dont like pink cars with flowers.

A real car enthusiast can appreciate well built cars and quality work. 
Have a look through this topic and see the cars your comparing it too.

Btw im not trying to change your mind, this is my opinion (but in this case *I* think its obvious)

Dont get too worked up, this is just the internet.
Its hard enough trying to make a point, let alone have an argument.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

lowlowlow said:


> This is an ugly as hell topic, it's ugly, I posted it. Deal with it. I'm not trying to talk you into agreeing with me, don't talk me into agreeing with you.
> 
> Give it some rear fenders, a real bed, something, it looks damn silly with that flatbed.


BTW that is a full size bed.


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 364254



Yes I agree, it is ugly as hell, but I like the idea of putning a little engine on a lowrider bike..


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> I COULD NOT TAKE IT ANYMORE.. HE HAD THE NERVE TO POST THIS SHIT UP.. WHEN HE PUTS DOWN ALMOST EVERY LOWRIDER AND
> AMERICAN HOT ROD HE SEE'S.. OH MY GOD, WHAT AN INSULTING POMPOUS ASS!
> THESE CARS BELONG IN THIS THREAD..





That is japanese Bosozoku cars. Moste of them looks like shit, but they have some cars over there that is prety nice to. They have a lot of diffrent styls, but the "Yanky style" and "Kyusha style" is pritty nice.
*Kyusha style*
















-this is funkin hard core!!
Read more here:
http://www.bosozokustyle.com/what-is-bosozoku/


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

lol :roflmao: ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*:dunno::dunno:*


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fleetangel said:


> this had to be nokturnal!


:roflmao::roflmao: its for sale on here in the vehicles section

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/316141-87-cutlass-hopper.html


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

wtf?:rofl:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:fool2:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

93FleetwoodDreams said:


> THE OWNER HAD THE NERVE TO ASK ME IF I WOULD TRADE THIS CADDY FOR MY BIG BODY :uh:
> :twak: :ugh: :guns: :nono: :fuq:


Should have shot him on site :scrutinize:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

73monte said:


> [/Q
> UOTE]
> Tell the guy Shrek want his car back :biggrin:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

HOMEGROWN760 said:


> It Say's PIMP LIFE But What PIMP COUNTS CHANGE????? :dunno:


Do the car an favor and rear end it please


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

That ugly ass euro with the shitty half candy fade and murals is back in LRM as a ”blvd” ride


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* PICS!!! *


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL WTF IS THAT ^^:uh:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

carlito77 said:


> LOL WTF IS THAT ^^:uh:


its a pool table on wheels,, i was tripppn out on it when it rolled pass me on the freeway,, and it looks like a real one


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like big Al's car lol


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

ringo said:


> Looks like big Al's car lol


:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HATE ME said:


> View attachment 383301


 Okayyyy...I guess...Lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

ringo said:


> Looks like big Al's car lol
> 
> 
> Afterlife said:
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Curtis Fisher said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > [/Q
> ...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

HATE ME said:


> View attachment 383301


we did that car we put a system in that piece of junk ,it could have been better if they used a better car .(note the driver owns 6 pool halls)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> Curtis Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > that screams maaco 299 paint special :around:
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

Is that the niccaz hand off adams family?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

73monte said:


> * alrighty then... :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: y?


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

73monte said:


> * alrighty then... :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha ha some guy out in the east bay i wanna say antioch ca was sellin that shit on craigslist and was all proud that it had a "CUSTOM" bmw front clip guess they wanted to full euro ha ha :roflmao:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Drugs are bad!


----------



## KCLowRider (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

verde said:


> ha ha some guy out in the east bay i wanna say antioch ca was sellin that shit on craigslist and was all proud that it had a "CUSTOM" bmw front clip guess they wanted to full euro ha ha :roflmao:


* 

it's for sale on here too....:roflmao:*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

WhiteChocolate said:


>


Sun visors on tha doo's mayne..... Now I can die knowing that I seen it all


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

KCLowRider said:


>


is that what Kcians do with their free time :dunno:


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

KCLowRider said:


>


I would roll it with shorter windshield.


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> it's for sale on here too....:roflmao:*





ha ha i wanna buy jus to video it gettin blown up n post it ... this is what happens when you do stupid shit like this


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

yes those are full white walls not tire shine


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

KCLowRider said:


>


other than that safarie top, it don't look that bad... :dunno::dunno:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> Boratt goes to mexico!


thats an Italian flag dumbass


----------



## KCLowRider (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow... Lol


----------



## KCLowRider (Sep 25, 2011)

.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wtf :ugh:


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

KCLowRider said:


>


That Bitch was.the shit in 95 that was my van , were is it now


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

73monte said:


> other than that safarie top, it don't look that bad... :dunno::dunno:


CHANGE THE BODY AND ULL BE RIDIN


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us





I WUZ DRIVIN FRIDAY AND I RAN IN2 SOME CANDY PATTERNS:rofl:


----------



## KCLowRider (Sep 25, 2011)

chato95ss said:


> That Bitch was.the shit in 95 that was my van , were is it now


Some salvage yard over off 31st and van brunt...


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

KCLowRider said:


> Some salvage yard over off 31st and van brunt...


I'm in Texas were is that ,


----------



## KCLowRider (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh shit my bad i thought you was from here... Its in Kansas city.


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

damn it made it all the way over there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

verde said:


> ha ha some guy out in the east bay i wanna say antioch ca was sellin that shit on craigslist and was all proud that it had a "CUSTOM" bmw front clip guess they wanted to full euro ha ha :roflmao:


Lmao!!!!!


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

KCLowRider said:


>


I got a old auto trader book with the pic of this van forsale in it


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

some nice rides in here looking for ideas:rofl:


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

i neva eva eva eva seen so many ugly carz in intire lyfe & i got a ugly car my self know i don't fill so bad


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

doctahouse said:


>


 Looks really fast:wow:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

doctahouse said:


>


Looks like a transformer


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

doctahouse said:


>


That's the srt straight from japan


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

chato95ss said:


> That Bitch was.the shit in 95 that was my van , were is it now


 i remeber that van... and back in the day it was the shit.... i wouldnt mind seeing it rollin the dallas streets again:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Now THAT'S a balla, laquered a one fuckin dollar bill onto the car...



BigPit903 said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>



I cant believe that some one will acually push this thing. the only place I would push this beast is off a cliff.....I think I would rather drive that old ass van from dumb and dumber you know the one that looks like a dog. I'd drive that shit on a hot summer day thru the arizona desert.....lol


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::rofl:


ringo said:


> Looks like big Al's car lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

normie_pheeny said:


>


damn,wondering how many tool boxes he went through


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

BigPit903 said:


>


:rofl: NO MAMES.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*I know its acarusel theme but Im just in utter shock this vato had fucken blue walls!!!!!!!! not balls WALLS!!!!!!!!

*









normie_pheeny said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I cant believe the woofer box............




[Q



UOTE=doctahouse;14884704]























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHY!?!?!?!?!?!




Fleetwood Rider said:


>


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that whole generation of mustang sucked hatchback or otherwise


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

6T5 SHARK said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> :dunno: Look like he wanted to keep the Honda but couldn't afford to buy a low low :biggrin:


making texas proud


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> that whole generation of mustang sucked hatchback or otherwise


It looks like a camaro in my opinion.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>





Lownslow302 said:


> that whole generation of mustang sucked hatchback or otherwise





doctahouse said:


> It looks like a camaro in my opinion.


ID DRIVE IT,,ONLY THING UGLY IS HOOD,RIMS,AND DA GT PART STICKER,,ID CHANGE ALL DAT AND COVER DA OLD MUSTANG LIGHTS OR JUZ KEEP IT A MUSTANG,,,LOOKED LIKE A MUSTANG AND TRYED TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A 67-69 CAMARO


----------



## BigTexan (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree looks similar to the 69 camaro


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

oh nooooooooooooo wat wrong with ******* :twak: :tears: :uh: :ugh: :around: :nono: :banghead: :rant: :run: :chuck:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

DAMM THERE SOME UGLY ASS CARS ON HERE, THE QUESTION IS "WHY" THE FUK WOULD THEY DO THAT TO LOW LOW MATERIAL CARS....:guns:


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

HATE ME said:


> View attachment 383302


These guys think they hard in this shit.  lol


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

normie_pheeny said:


>


a cabron thats my neighbors truck!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

singlepumphopper said:


> DAMM THERE SOME UGLY ASS CARS ON HERE, THE QUESTION IS "WHY" THE FUK WOULD THEY DO THAT TO LOW LOW MATERIAL CARS....:guns:


thats the thing i will never understand:dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

STRICTLYBUSINESSJR said:


> thats the thing i will never understand:dunno:


dumbest reply of all car forums


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

singlepumphopper said:


> DAMM THERE SOME UGLY ASS CARS ON HERE, THE QUESTION IS "WHY" THE FUK WOULD THEY DO THAT TO LOW LOW MATERIAL CARS....:guns:


dumbest question ever asked


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> dumbest question ever asked


*look at your profile avatar u must look like that:roflmao:*


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

ttt
t
t


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

STRICTLYBUSINESSJR said:


> *look at your profile avatar u must look like that:roflmao:*


HES IN EXPERT AT EVERYTHING HE GOOGLES HIS RESEARCH AND HE BUILDS MODEL CARS AND BIKES,,,,I THINK THIS AND HIS BLAZER BELONG IN HERE CLICK ON PIC TO ENLARGE AND SEE HIS WELDS


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

its either kill or be killed with me, you know the deal *****!
That one made me spit my meal on the fuckin rug! Yeah, its some 200 pages back, but damn, funniest thread ever.


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> HES IN EXPERT AT EVERYTHING HE GOOGLES HIS RESEARCH AND HE BUILDS MODEL CARS AND BIKES,,,,I THINK THIS AND HIS BLAZER BELONG IN HERE CLICK ON PIC TO ENLARGE AND SEE HIS WELDS
> View attachment 436868


Looking to get my frame wrapped. Anyone got this guys number?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

BigPit903 said:


>


why da hell dat gotta be from my state... :facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

joe joe said:


> Looking to get my frame wrapped. Anyone got this guys number?


PM HIM HIS WELDS ARE CLEAN!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> PM HIM HIS WELDS ARE CLEAN!


:rofl:


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> PM HIM HIS WELDS ARE CLEAN!


Thanks, will do........


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

joe joe said:


> Thanks, will do........


:rofl:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 411555


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


the flames on the floor mats gives it away that the truck goes super fast


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

littlerascle59 said:


> why da hell dat gotta be from my state... :facepalm:


thats cause you guys ride the flyest ridest :cheesy:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

:wow:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

:loco:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Boy am I glad this truck isn't flagging Cali plates. Cause I know there's peopple around here that ain't above it. 




regallowlow187 said:


> :loco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Is this a 16 wheeler?? What is the purpose of this? 




regallowlow187 said:


> :wow:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

regallowlow187 said:


> :loco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atleast they are all workin, look at all the mojos that have 10 across the back of there trucks but only 2 are working:facepalm:


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

73monte said:


> * alrighty then... :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least it has the 2 grills like an og cutty??? take that back just drive it into a lake lmao :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:burn:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bones 87 said:


> at least it has the 2 grills like an og cutty??? take that back just drive it into a lake lmao :twak:


Now that shit is funny.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:burn:


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> :rofl:


Talk to the welder. He said stand in line, he has a 2 year waitinglist... Guess I gotta find someone else.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

joe joe said:


> Talk to the welder. He said stand in line, he has a 2 year waitinglist... Guess I gotta find someone else.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Is dat a shark conversion?


73monte said:


> * alrighty then... :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

littlerascle59 said:


> Is dat a shark conversion?


thats dat shit mayne :cheesy:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

They must have seen that car roll by :dunno: :barf:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:rofl:


El Callejero said:


>


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

El Callejero said:


>


 lmao


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

SyckCutty said:


>


Whats wrong with it? Just need wash and I would roll with it.:fool2:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats the Menace 2 Society whip


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

KandyPainted said:


> Thats the Menace 2 Society whip


:thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

SyckCutty said:


>


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

Afterlife said:


> Whats wrong with it? Just need wash and I would roll with it.:fool2:


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Afterlife said:


> Whats wrong with it? Just need wash and I would roll with it.:fool2:


hell yeah!!


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

ESEROB said:


>


Lmao hell ya!!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

This guy is straight up strikin a pose....


lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

down79 said:


> This guy is straight up strikin a pose....


lol hell yea he is.......:bowrofl:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I couldn' take a pic of the front but it had some big ass bull horns on the front bumper (and lots of stickers on the hood amd bumper)


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:uh: lol! i bet he was so piss off, " i told my wifes kids not to put those stupid stickers on my dodge! and look what happen!":roflmao:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

CustomMachines said:


>


ive seen cars like this win demo derbys thats about all they are good for..


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




:machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

doctahouse said:


> It looks like a camaro in my opinion.


camaros dont resemble at all.and one major difference between ford and chivy is the rustang i mean mustang will be rotted out first..shitty front end suspension design..fords are a joke!!

"only drive chevys never drive a ford"


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

lowlowlow said:


> What exactly are the "hood pins" in the back holding down


that rear windshield wiper prob made the car lose horsepower.


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

CustomMachines said:


>



:facepalm:


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

CustomMachines said:


>


YEEEEHAA!!! :guns:


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

can anyone say gay cream sickle.


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

WTF!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

El Callejero said:


>



hell nah dat shits funny fool


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

CustomMachines said:


>


Dynasty! or new Yorker if a chrysler lol


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Afterlife said:


> WTF!!


I think we have a winner.  this is just plain nasty. What of waste.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Afterlife said:


> WTF!!


I like how he notched the rear wheel well so the "swanga" can poke thru.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

RUFFCUTT said:


> :tears:


Poor 62


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

.:OrangeCounty G:. said:


>


This isnt ugly,its a 60s style Kustom Wild Thing,its well built,crazy,Fuck I dig it:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

vynetyme said:


> :twak:


This isnt ugly either,it was an acceptable style in the sixtys.Its the Aztec,and doesnt deserve to be in here.More kustom work and creativity then alot of cars today,but maybe to a younger crowd used to stock bodys and spokes its "ugly"


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

nobody can appreciate anything in the younger generation it shows how childish everyone has to act beacuse the majority of these people who like to chit chat and have nothing better to do all day on this site cant be over the age of lets say 18-21:roflmao:..that cars pimp as hell and so is that chrysler with the blower


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

langeberg said:


>


:rofl::rofl::bowrofl::roflmao::barf:This cracked me up along with the gorrilla car and and the mcdonalds shit car:roflmao:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Afterlife said:


> WTF!!


 :facepalm:X2


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

or 3


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Afterlife said:


> WTF!!


Lol a real transformer


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

vynetyme said:


> :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


Wtf!why!? ONE LESS Beautiful 50 Chevy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Now thats just wrong


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> Now thats just wrong


He should've just bought a PT CRUISER......UGLY AS HELL.


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Wtf!why!? ONE LESS Beautiful 50 Chevy


This makes me sad, ruined!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

CHUKO 204 said:


> >
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:That looks so Apache Junction.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

cwplanet said:


> one more...


:bowrofl:cant get over this one:facepalm::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl::rant:lol


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

poor big body :nosad:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

Afterlife said:


> poor big body:nosad:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

Afterlife said:


> WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

streetshow said:


> :uh: :uh:


THAT SHIT IS FUCKING DISGUSTING,WHY DO THESE 1sT GEN G. MONTES FALL INTO DIPSHIT HANDS?!!!?


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

lowrivi1967 said:


> Afterlife said:
> 
> 
> > WTF!
> ...


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

that furry car and the lac need to be put to sleep along with the owners.:facepalm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

El Callejero said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fucken dogs lol


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

CustomMachines said:


>


fire bomb this sucker ..pls


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

ESEROB said:


>


Is dis Kanes ride?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## aorozcor (Jun 4, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> THAT SHIT IS FUCKING DISGUSTING,WHY DO THESE 1sT GEN G. MONTES FALL INTO DIPSHIT HANDS?!!!?


HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!! What these dudes thinking?? They think they are being innovators with the fur, doin the next big thing.. LOL. Goin to Hobby Lobby and getting some fake ass monkey fur, and spray glueing it to the car will not make you an innovator, it makes you a fukin moron! Put that monster car into drive and go lay in front of it! :nono::twak::buttkick::machinegun:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!! What these dudes thinking?? They think they are being innovators with the fur, doin the next big thing.. LOL. Goin to Hobby Lobby and getting some fake ass monkey fur, and spray glueing it to the car will not make you an innovator, it makes you a fukin moron! Put that monster car into drive and go lay in front of it! :nono::twak::buttkick::machinegun:


X1000000000000000000000000000000!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

cwplanet said:


> The thing that had me laughin the most about this one is of course the ride, but the dude holding the doll. Like its an accessory to the car or something.WTF?


X100


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

INTHABLOOD said:


>



That thing was A SHIT O PIECE LMAO!!!! Looks mo better this way.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Fuckin paisas.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Notice the fittings by the pressure gauge.....


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

73monte said:


> * alrighty then... :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

crazymexicano101 said:


> why would people advertise this shit for free? dumbassx30


x60


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

seen this shit parked at city college the other day and had to stop and get pics of this fugly thing. it's a mustang and i was laughing the whole time i was taking the pictures.


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

saw this on the road. i guess if you cant find skirts for your ride, make em? :dunno:


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

ElKamster said:


> saw this on the road. i guess if you cant find skirts for your ride, make em? :dunno:


I'm looking for some skirts just like those. Does anyone know how I can get a hold of the guy who made them so I can place my order. Thanks


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

joe joe said:


> I'm looking for some skirts just like those. Does anyone know how I can get a hold of the guy who made them so I can place my order. Thanks


:roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

doctahouse said:


> Notice the fittings by the pressure gauge.....


lose the ground kit, and lower it with some torque rims and this wouldnt too bad.


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

ElKamster said:


> :roflmao:


After 22 hours of searching for these skirts I finally found them. Just as I thought, there on back order.  they said because of the shortage off self tapping screws, they will not b sending out incomplete sets till the shortage is over......


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

uuuuuuuuugggghhhhlllllyyyyyy


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Look's better then some of the other's though.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :rofl::rofl::bowrofl::roflmao::barf:This cracked me up along with the gorrilla car and and the mcdonalds shit car:roflmao:


Let's not forget the lucky charm carprice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

richards69impala said:


>


Damn Id take that in a heartbeat,a 54 Caddy Superior (I believe thats the coach builder could be wrong)Flower car.This would need tons of metal work though...


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> saw this on the road. i guess if you cant find skirts for your ride, make em? :dunno:


WTF


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> saw this on the road. i guess if you cant find skirts for your ride, make em? :dunno:


Could have at least painted it to match :facepalm:


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

lowpro85 said:


> Could have at least painted it to match :facepalm:


Or have not done it at all hahaha


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Saw this today...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ON ITS WAY BACK TO ENGLEWOOD?


Afterlife said:


> WTF!!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

caddyking said:


> Saw this today...
> 
> View attachment 513855
> 
> ...


bad ass!!!...i would candy it out and put spokes on it


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i would just ask if i could roll it round the parkin lot lol


homie said:


> bad ass!!!...i would candy it out and put spokes on it


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

WTF I thought some one was fucking around when i first saw this. WOW:barf:


lowdeville said:


> Infamous white gorilla car......


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Buccshot (Oct 25, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


>


Would look better with the regular front end


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

caddyking said:


> Saw this today...
> 
> View attachment 513855
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

caddyking said:


> Saw this today...
> 
> View attachment 513855
> 
> ...


whats wrong with this :dunno:
i'd cruise the hell outta this.i dig it


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

npazzin said:


> ON ITS WAY BACK TO ENGLEWOOD?


Lol wtf


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Im sad to say that i saw this like 30 mins ago here in San Diego. Me and my lady were on my Harley so i told her to take a pic...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> View attachment 516688


backwards bowtie sets it off:werd:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WEW! CAME BY TO VISIT THIS SITE. {UGLY AS HELL FEST} IS STILL UGLY AND STRONG AS EVER! :scrutinize::barf::bowrofl::biggrin::nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


>


Jesus fucking christ ! Some ugly fuckin cars in here .
:barf:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


>


Dunno about this one, maybe a bit parade-ish, but cant compare it with the ''you dont wanna fuck with me'' camry or whatever that shit was.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Mr.1/16th said:


> View attachment 484312
> 
> View attachment 484314
> 
> ...


Pimped.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

doctahouse said:


>


Cmon, this is gangsta as fuck! 40 bugford FTW LoL
Could have swapped that piece of shit of a dash n seats thou


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

doctahouse said:


>


Im pretty sure this was a factory or dealer option, pure 90s, and if dropped on the right rolling stock would be kool


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


:facepalm:this can be undone easily compared to other:facepalm:'s


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

WTF


doctahouse said:


>


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

No photoshop


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

No shit! Shortyened A body??? Some one needs a good ol' beating.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

down79 said:


> WTF I thought some one was fucking around when i first saw this. WOW:barf:


Ha ha Haa


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

saw this today. i think it was a 4 door nissan lol has a truck bed... called "HICK UP"


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wowzers!


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> No shit! Shortyened A body??? Some one needs a good ol' beating.


They were not that uncommon in the 80's (unfortunately).


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Unfortunatley i know too. Some are fun thou, but it never hurts until its done to something you like


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn:tears:&#55357;&#56619;


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

shortened vans r gangsta as fuck


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> shortened vans r gangsta as fuck


Maybe, but not shortened Caddys.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

http://images.craigslist.org/3k23Fd3Ha5Ef5Kf5M6cau219d2d7f7f19144a.jpg

Wow....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jjarez79 said:


> http://images.craigslist.org/3k23Fd3Ha5Ef5Kf5M6cau219d2d7f7f19144a.jpg
> 
> Wow....


that beats the bmw euro front end on the cutty :|


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

What car does that front end comes out of??
It has a 70s vibe, i kno its sorta wrong but i cant bring myself to hate it


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

cadillac seville or sth like that. late 70's


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

I was thinking crown vic


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

These people and these cars :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

HydroCutlass86 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



*OMG!!!* :0 i thought i seen it all[/QUOTE] that shit is redonkulous


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

vipera said:


> Maybe, but not shortened Caddys.


:wow:
















:tears:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

the ones on this page MUST be photochops....poor cars.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

That caddy I posted above and this 58 chevy were both on Ebay :loco:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

being retarded should be physically painful.


----------



## yescadeville (Sep 1, 2012)

its amazing the shit people do and thinks its awsome


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

X2 on that


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


>


I think that dudes sandals take trophy in my opinion


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Since everyone hates on 4 doors...this is my other project its a 4door no post..


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Holychit!!!!!..this takes the grand prize trophy..(UPSET SINCE I HAVE A FLEETWOOD LOW LOW


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Slabs are a class of their own....
Skip to about 2mins on this one to see the most amazng trunk prop....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Hold on to your chairs.....i just found an amazing source of FAIL!

I would have never tought you could make a PT even uglier than itself....








or


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Lets highlight it good so no one will miss it...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Too bad pics are small, gonna miss all the crazy details.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice graphix mate :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

The snow plow wing kit.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

All eyes on me :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

It takes some goddamn skill to make a Fiat Marea look uglier than stock. Lots of high level shit.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

wait for it.....




































































:twak:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Speechless.....


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

You dont wanna fuck with Crazy frog Custom Cars. Motherfucker has stacked wings.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

And he has bad ass friends.









One of them has a shopping cart that looks like a car. How bad ass is that. I'd be scared to look at'em in the eyes.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Russia has some gems too


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Check what these guys have built:



































































































But you would have never guessed how innovative and outta the box they can be


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Got wing?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

So subtle and so classy...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like he tried to clean the car with a rag full of dogshit :twak:










really clean exectuted "mirrored bird shit" on the sides, then its got a 98/99 era plant holder (the swamp cooler of ricers) out back under the bumper, just a few of the subtle details on this top notch build :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn work is blocking the pics :tears: I needed a good laugh today :tears:


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Why don't these guys just throw some 13s standards on these^^...at least they will go out with some dignity..(OH AND ROLL WITH THOSE 13S OFF A CLIFF TO)


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

It would be a waste of a good set of wheels. 
I honestly hope they keep building this shit. We all need a good laugh, plus, thanx to this madness my shit looks hella better LOL


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

I know what u mean ^^..lol i got a 4 DR project impala ..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## 7DUECE (Aug 23, 2011)

This shit cracks me up specially the one with the wing on roof:roflmao::buttkick:


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Ugly as hell fest- alias -what tha [email protected] where u thinkin fest


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Didnt know Ikea made bumpers.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

The owner is either a retard dude, or a cluless chick. I think its funnier if its a guy.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I think we have a bad taste winner of the month!
Nice touch spray bombin everything with hobby store metallics :thumbsup: Sure adds a touch of class.
And how about using household hinges on your trunk? Neat ah? Maybe if he forced open it up there it would have been better. then again, maybe thats what he did...


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Wtf !!!!!!!!!!!!!^^LMAO ...this shit right there is confusing to look at ...can't tell what part of car im looking at


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

hey dogbone, over here we call em ricers/euros, how bout over there, what do you all call em?, and i see there are clue less peeps every where, ha ha ha


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

dogbonekustoms said:


> I think we have a bad taste winner of the month!
> Nice touch spray bombin everything with hobby store metallics :thumbsup: Sure adds a touch of class.
> And how about using household hinges on your trunk? Neat ah? Maybe if he forced open it up there it would have been better. then again, maybe thats what he did...


Whoa


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Dunno if we have a name for them, we call'em plennty diffrent names, but zarri is the most common Refers to the guys thou, cars are just pieces of shit LOL. 
They call it tuning over here btw, but i noticed that the guys that do build nice imports, yes there are some LOL tend to step away from that label as much as hot roddrs step away from rat rods, and i can see why.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

lowrivi1967 said:


> Afterlife said:
> 
> 
> > WTF!
> ...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

dogbonekustoms said:


> I think we have a bad taste winner of the month!
> Nice touch spray bombin everything with hobby store metallics :thumbsup: Sure adds a touch of class.
> And how about using household hinges on your trunk? Neat ah? Maybe if he forced open it up there it would have been better. then again, maybe thats what he did...


Looks like someone dumped a trash can in the front seat. What a mess.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

dogbonekustoms said:


>


Nice bump.....pers:rimshot: get it...? Bump..ers. Like in bumping speakers.... But the speakers are in the place the actual car bumpers would be...Lmao!! Whoa! I crack me up....


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

cloz grumpy said:


> Whoa


Looks like a rainbow took a shit in there


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

to the top, n i agree, looks like a rainbow had an accident, what were they thinkin...or maybe they found the pot of gold, n left the remainders of the rainbow..


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Nice bump.....pers:rimshot: get it...? Bump..ers. Like in bumping speakers.... But the speakers are in the place the actual car bumpers would be...Lmao!! Whoa! I crack me up....


You got it all wrong, they mounted tne speakers as exhaust tips.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Nice bump.....pers:rimshot: get it...? Bump..ers. Like in bumping speakers.... But the speakers are in the place the actual car bumpers would be...Lmao!! Whoa! I crack me up....


Looks like its just a promotional car.


----------



## jimz (Nov 19, 2005)

ahahah!! fucking french tuning!!! I'm ashamed of my country when I see some of these photos Luckily we are to catch up to the thing


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Bro, Italy is no better i tell ya, but i found those, so...:roflmao:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Lack of taste:barf:


----------



## JasonVoorhees (Oct 16, 2011)

ChuyVega78Monte said:


> i remeber that van... and back in the day it was the shit.... i wouldnt mind seeing it rollin the dallas streets again:thumbsup:


I remember seeing it in LRM back in the 90's too. I loved the flake on that Astro. Always reminded me of the Groupe Caddy that a LIL member from Germany owns nowadays. Someone mentioned earlier that kiddos these days don't know anything about what was cool back in the day. So very true. What is cool in the car world changes just like the clothing world, hair world and anything else. Once upon a time, a Nissan 300Z on 17's and low pro's was the fucking shit. Ask Rollerz Only. Now people roll their eyes and laugh at that stuff. Trends are trends are trends...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Euros on lo pros are still kool as fuck ! What isnt is cars built with no clue whatsoever. I personally respect EVERY style, im no snob at all, but it has to have some sense, if you know what i mean.

Then of course haters are gonna hate no matter what. Changin that would be like having honest politicians LOL it aint gonna happen.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Ain't gonna lie, kinda diggin the styling on this one minus the screens and speakers...



dogbonekustoms said:


>


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Euros on lo pros are still kool as fuck ! What isnt is cars built with no clue whatsoever. I personally respect EVERY style, im no snob at all, but it has to have some sense, if you know what i mean.
> 
> Then of course haters are gonna hate no matter what. Changin that would be like having honest politicians LOL it aint gonna happen.


you're from italy?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Me too, i posted just cause of the TVs, If it didnt have them i'd dig it. 
Yeah im from Italy-


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL, those amp spacers/stands :barf:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

What monstracity... Whats state plate is that from?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Alberta, Canada


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mannye (Dec 11, 2011)

POOR IMPALA ,SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP,THIS VATO


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=SAM_7204_zpsd24f3eee.jpgNot really ugly but.....


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think a lot of these cars are just a nicca's dream. at least they are innovative. I remember when I was just a yung buck growing up in Chi-town, everybody was rolling 14" rims then some pimps(real pimps) started putting 15's and 16's on they caddys and everybody thought they were crazy. Then nicca's went up to 17's and 18's and mofo's was like how big can you go? That shit is stupid all those big rims.Then I moved down south and we used to see lil wayne and juvinile a lot in concert(before they got big) and they were talkin 20's and boy ALL the haters went crazy on how only a nicca would do some shit like that. Flash to modern times, most of the car makers are selling cars with factory 20" rims on them. The engineers found that the car handled better and made for a better ride. So I guess my point is do you. If you have been building the same lowrider for the last 20 years(nothing against lowriders) and trying to play it safe, guess what? They all look the same. People are tired of seeing the SAME DAMN CAR. Honestly a lot of these cars I see on here would be by definition a lowrod anyway. But that's another story. If you have been building cars for 20-30 years and GM hasn't STOLE a few of your ideas then you are wasting your time. That Nicca who said you know what man I'm going to put some flakes in my paint. Now that Nicca was an innovater. And everybody probably hated on him. I'm just saying. Probably going to get a lot of hate from this but I dont care. Just keep it Trill homie and build what you like with your money. Just my 2 cent.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Emailad4me773 said:


> I think a lot of these cars are just a nicca's dream. at least they are innovative. I remember when I was just a yung buck growing up in Chi-town, everybody was rolling 14" rims then some pimps(real pimps) started putting 15's and 16's on they caddys and everybody thought they were crazy. Then nicca's went up to 17's and 18's and mofo's was like how big can you go? That shit is stupid all those big rims.Then I moved down south and we used to see lil wayne and juvinile a lot in concert(before they got big) and they were talkin 20's and boy ALL the haters went crazy on how only a nicca would do some shit like that. Flash to modern times, most of the car makers are selling cars with factory 20" rims on them. The engineers found that the car handled better and made for a better ride. So I guess my point is do you. If you have been building the same lowrider for the last 20 years(nothing against lowriders) and trying to play it safe, guess what? They all look the same. People are tired of seeing the SAME DAMN CAR. Honestly a lot of these cars I see on here would be by definition a lowrod anyway. But that's another story. If you have been building cars for 20-30 years and GM hasn't STOLE a few of your ideas then you are wasting your time. That Nicca who said you know what man I'm going to put some flakes in my paint. Now that Nicca was an innovater. And everybody probably hated on him. I'm just saying. Probably going to get a lot of hate from this but I dont care. Just keep it Trill homie and build what you like with your money. Just my 2 cent.


Real Shit..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

^ whoooo the fuck caaaarres


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

CHUKO 204 said:


> Found this in O.T :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

LAGERO said:


> :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


Innovation at its best dont let chevy see it or they might steal his idea lmao


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> Innovation at its best dont let chevy see it or they might steal his idea lmao


I remember that truck homie would bang on them switches and act a fool with it(until he flipped it over)...now hes got a clean vertically


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Clean vert ^...STUPID PHONE!! (is their a shitty phone thread!!)


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah i seen that vertically its way better than this truck


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

SyckCutty said:


> http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=SAM_7204_zpsd24f3eee.jpgNot really ugly but.....


:dunno:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

the reverse lights being on the out sides :dunno:





SyckCutty said:


> Not really ugly but.....


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

that 65 is straight disrespect


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

[h=3]_Monte_ hummer[/h]


----------



## Rite16 (Mar 8, 2012)

MY85TOY PHX AZ said:


> I THINK THAT GRILL LOOKS GOOD


 its okay except for ITS A FUKIN PT CRUISER


----------



## Rite16 (Mar 8, 2012)

surreymofo said:


>


 is that still for sale?? hahah


----------



## Rite16 (Mar 8, 2012)

ONE_AND_ONLY said:


> shit...i'd drive that ...what you now bout that covertable frieghtliner!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


 i believe its a peterbult no?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


>




:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:facepalm:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> :facepalm:



:werd::yessad:


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Honda Sanco blinds


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Afterlife said:


> View attachment 612863


what a waste


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

WTF


Afterlife said:


> View attachment 612863


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

down79 said:


> WTF I thought some one was fucking around when i first saw this. WOW:barf:


what happen with this car was when it was done the first time it had got hit form behind but not that bad but enough to mess up the paint and a few other things and this was a "quick" fix but he should of waited and did it right this car is no longer around


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Afterlife said:


> View attachment 612863


Saw on internet for Sale. Its from Caddy..


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

This guy has managed to complete ruin one of GM's finest bodies of all time .. jerk.
:banghead:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

vipera said:


> This guy has managed to complete ruin one of GM's finest bodies of all time .. jerk.
> :banghead:


Imnot a fan of the yellow but there is a lot of custom work in that car. i would change the wheels too.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


>


I think I seen the same car at the fort Meyers show a month or so ago


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:barf:
ttt


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Raidernation94 said:


> View attachment 618840
> View attachment 618840


please butthead make it stop :burn:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

KAKALAK said:


> please butthead make it stop :burn:


What's worse is this fucking guy asking 6,500 for that POS


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> I think I seen the same car at the fort Meyers show a month or so ago


 You did, this picture was taken at Germain Arena. I like the wheels on it but the rest needs to be done right. It's like 17 different people had input on how it should be built. By the way, you guys had a NICE display set up at that car show!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> You did, this picture was taken at Germain Arena. I like the wheels on it but the rest needs to be done right. It's like 17 different people had input on how it should be built. By the way, you guys had a NICE display set up at that car show!


thanks bro. Do you know the Guy that does the spray chrome and he had a Booth set up at the show???


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

No but I can ask around. A buddy works at a CarQuest near me. I can ask him. I'll also ask around the next time I go to Finishmasters


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

vipera said:


> This guy has managed to complete ruin one of GM's finest bodies of all time .. jerk.
> :banghead:


Life sized hot wheel?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> No but I can ask around. A buddy works at a CarQuest near me. I can ask him. I'll also ask around the next time I go to Finishmasters


thanks a lot bro. I had his card but lost it and I don't remember the name of his buisness


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Do it ride good?


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

WHAT YA'LL ****** KNOW BOUT "KANDY APPLE GOLD" 






THE MEANEST EURO TO HIT THE BLOCK!!!








YA'LL KNOW THE DEAL....


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

hno:KILL OR BE KILLED:buttkick:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

RUFFCUTT said:


> WHAT YA'LL ****** KNOW BOUT "KANDY APPLE GOLD"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE MAKE HIM STOP! :bowrofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

so that's what happened to Jam Master J's Chain :facepalm:


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

hahahahahhahaaaaa damn *********!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:barf::barf::barf:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## @GRANDPAS64 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

This car has potential, it just needs to dump the pipes and change the wheel and tire combo.



Tonioseven said:


>


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

deejay3rd said:


> View attachment 630315
> 
> View attachment 630316
> 
> View attachment 630317



that's Just WRONG! :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

it was on craigs lilst but now gone
http://bn.craigslist.org/cto/3727736492.html


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Seen this on my way to work...


----------



## MrHernandez (Jan 29, 2010)

lowpro85 said:


> lol I was waitin for someone to post this one!


Mexican Transformer


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

vipera said:


> This guy has managed to complete ruin one of GM's finest bodies of all time .. jerk.
> :banghead:



This person is a sculptor platicien ....
The history of this car is crazy, at first the car was not like that ... he carried his car with a trailer and unfortunately had an accident, it took a lot of work to create this car ...

His son recently built a lowrider based on corvair: 






http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1302_lrmp_1966_chevrolet_corvair/


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> This person is a sculptor platicien ....
> The history of this car is crazy, at first the car was not like that ... he carried his car with a trailer and unfortunately had an accident, it took a lot of work to create this car ...
> 
> His son recently built a lowrider based on corvair:
> ...


way to completely ruin a rivi.

the corvair is cool though, at least the son learned from his fathers mistakes.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I love my hearses and all but these :thumbsdown:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

deejay3rd said:


> View attachment 630315
> 
> View attachment 630316
> 
> View attachment 630317



Waste of parts but its got some creativity.


----------



## miami2dallas (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow! That's really ugly, talk about epic fail.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Stradale said:


> This car has potential, it just needs to dump the pipes and change the wheel and tire combo.


Agreed


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

-2-5-3- said:


> lowrivi1967 said:
> 
> 
> > well look at it this way if he gets 4 flats he's covered. LoL
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I love my hearses and all but these :thumbsdown:
> View attachment 631005
> View attachment 631008



Good for Halloween, but what do you do the other 364 days a year?


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


>


thats not so bad. nothing that removing a few parts and some black primer couldnt fix.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

ANOTHER BAD DESIGN!!! :loco:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> This person is a sculptor platicien ....
> The history of this car is crazy, at first the car was not like that ... he carried his car with a trailer and unfortunately had an accident, it took a lot of work to create this car ...
> 
> His son recently built a lowrider based on corvair:
> ...



*that corvair is bad ass..it dont belong in this topic :thumbsup:*


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

:loco:


deejay3rd said:


> View attachment 630315
> 
> View attachment 630316
> 
> View attachment 630317


WOW!!!:loco::loco::loco:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

deejay3rd said:


> View attachment 630315
> 
> View attachment 630316
> 
> View attachment 630317


Dam


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:facepalm:They get worse..and worse


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yet another ugly ass ride from florida


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## krownvik92 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

MR.P said:


>


Its kill or be killed, snow ridin!! Cant believe he rolls that ride in those conditions. Crazyness!:rofl:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

MR.P said:


>


:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: 

THIS ***** IS PROLLY FORCED TO LOWRIDE THIS IN THE SNOW CUZ ITS PROLLY THE ONLY CAR HE OWNS.& BY THE WAY THE SNOW COVERED HIS WHIP UP LOOKS LIKE HE AINT EVEN HAVE GARAGE,NOR CARPORT 2 PARK HIS "PRIZED POSSESSION" IN 
BUT THEN AGAIN I MUST NOT 'KNOW THE DEAL.....' CUZ ITS 'KILL OR BE KILLED........'


(BALD ASS TIRES 2!DAMN DEATH TRAP 2 B MOBBIN THAT N THE SNOW!!!)


----------



## Nirsa Diario (Apr 16, 2013)

This thread is too friggin funny


----------



## krownvik92 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## krownvik92 (Apr 10, 2013)

I


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

RUFFCUTT said:


> :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:
> 
> THIS ***** IS PROLLY FORCED TO LOWRIDE THIS IN THE SNOW CUZ ITS PROLLY THE ONLY CAR HE OWNS.& BY THE WAY THE SNOW COVERED HIS WHIP UP LOOKS LIKE HE AINT EVEN HAVE GARAGE,NOR CARPORT 2 PARK HIS "PRIZED POSSESSION" IN
> BUT THEN AGAIN I MUST NOT 'KNOW THE DEAL.....' CUZ ITS 'KILL OR BE KILLED........'
> ...



Naw homie... dude has a garage to put his ride "Prized Possession" in....check out the vid he parks it in his mansion at 4:00 :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

MR.P said:


> Naw homie... dude has a garage to put his ride "Prized Possession" in....check out the vid he parks it in his mansion at 4:00 :biggrin::biggrin:


BWWWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAA......
WHO LEFT THE THE GATE OPEN N THAT GATED COMMUNITY?










@ A LRM FUNCTION,HE WOULDA GOT THE "BEST USE OF DISPLAY" AWARD 
JOCKIN HIS READER BOARD TOO.


----------



## krownvik92 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

RUFFCUTT said:


> BWWWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAA......
> WHO LEFT THE THE GATE OPEN N THAT GATED COMMUNITY?
> 
> 
> ...




I THINK HOMIE GOT LOST :dunno: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Stradale said:


> This car has potential, it just needs to dump the pipes and change the wheel and tire combo.


And change the hood and paint the rest of the car black


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Mr.1/16th said:


> View attachment 484312
> 
> View attachment 484314
> 
> ...


this guy owns that purple two door pt cruizer with flames here in San Diego.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

close up of the fine custom work


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

lowlowlow said:


> View attachment 634092
> 
> 
> close up of the fine custom work
> View attachment 634093


nice :facepalm:


----------



## DrCustom (Feb 26, 2005)

That shortened and chopped micro bus could be kinda cool.. Just dangerous as hell to drive!!


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I like it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

plague said:


> I like it


X2 with paint and fresh chrome shit would be cool


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

KAKALAK said:


> X2 with paint and fresh chrome shit would be cool


X2 :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OH HELL NO! :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Mr.Cadillac87 said:


> Yet another ugly ass ride from florida


:uh:


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Who ever did the metal work got mad stills.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Emailad4me773 said:


> Who ever did the metal work got mad stills.


x2 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Can be yours for 8k..............


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Fk that


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hi_ryder said:


>


Looks like a doll'd up mack truck


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RAT-...7406285?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2a2ca1794d


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

budgetblueoval said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RAT-...7406285?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2a2ca1794d


I just threw up in my mouth.... 19 trophies lol.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:facepalm:


hi_ryder said:


>



Saw it advertised for sale online......dude is/was asking $120,000.00 for it:facepalm:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

budgetblueoval said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RAT-...7406285?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2a2ca1794d














WHY??!!! :ugh::ugh:











WHY??!!! :ugh::ugh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

It belongs hear!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> It belongs hear!


 all I can say is if the point was to totally ruin a 59, they achieved there goal! :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> It belongs hear!


here :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> here :dunno:


KaK, be honest, you know this shit is ugly.. I would love the parts off it. hydro's, motor, trans. wheels. the rest is trash!

I dont like to see car's on 3,, but this car on 3 looks retarded. like the wheel is turned the wrong way!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lol I was correcting you lol "here" instead of hear. I can't even see the car 


Hydrohype said:


> KaK, be honest, you know this shit is ugly.. I would love the parts off it. hydro's, motor, trans. wheels. the rest is trash!
> 
> I dont like to see car's on 3,, but this car on 3 looks retarded. like the wheel is turned the wrong way!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Lol I was correcting you lol "here" instead of hear. I can't even see the car


ha ha ha ha,, My Bad!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

MR.P said:


> WHY?


I think they put diamond plate so you don't slip when you walk on the side of the car.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> KaK, be honest, you know this shit is ugly.. I would love the parts off it. hydro's, motor, trans. wheels. the rest is trash!
> 
> I dont like to see car's on 3,, but this car on 3 looks retarded. like the wheel is turned the wrong way!


The rides nice....The interior is what’s making the ride look like shit...lowrider/donk...that huge T.V in the door panel :thumbsdown: donate that interior to a DONK and put a proper interior back in there


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> It belongs hear!


who own's this.


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

That's criminal what they did to that 59 rag. Throw that shit in the gutter.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> ha ha ha ha,, My Bad!


Lolz


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

http://dothan.craigslist.org/cto/3758273814.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

orlando said:


> who own's this.


Don't know but it was built in tejas


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> Don't know but it was built in tejas


well it say's torres empire where the rear license plate goes so i wonder if the shop built it for them self's or a customer ?


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.lilligren.com/*******/images/redneck_corvette.jpg


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

orlando said:


> well it say's torres empire where the rear license plate goes so i wonder if the shop built it for them self's or a customer ?


I was just being funny


----------



## Lex Luna (Aug 6, 2012)

So why do you all homies hate this cars mural so bad? this girl is prettier than most of your girls, just saying, some of you have some ugly ass girls.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lex Luna said:


> So why do you all homies hate this cars mural so bad? this girl is prettier than most of your girls, just saying, some of you have some ugly asgirls.


speak for yourself puto. My girls a 10


----------



## krownvik92 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## krownvik92 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## krownvik92 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## krownvik92 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## JG64 (Aug 8, 2011)

Skim said:


> he could sell half that shit and get paint


I couldn't of said it any better SKIM! hahaa


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> It belongs hear!


Wow that does look horrible.


----------



## mklein (May 25, 2013)

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


The head and face of a dude and chest of a chick...WTF is this thing?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 650379


The pilsburry dough boy's daily? :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:barf:
[/URL]


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Lol wow this is the topic for a good laugh


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:nosad:


Skim said:


> :barf:
> [/URL]


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

Skim said:


> :barf:
> [/URL][/QUiT]
> :facepalm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Skim said:


> :barf:
> [/URL]


That should be a crime!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I was really hoping that was photoshop!


----------



## Suicydal65 (Oct 30, 2008)

RELENTLESS C.C. said:


>


Yeah I saw the pukes of hazard in sac a while ago


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


>



Two by four spoilers. It's what you got to do when times are tough.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> here :dunno:


OH HELL NAH!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


at least now its a 2dr! :roflmao:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>



Sick two door!!!! ohhhhhhh hold up :uh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :banghead:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Not a mustang fan but I wouldn't do this to it still!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


 wtf!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

mr1987 said:


> Not a mustang fan but I wouldn't do this to it still!!


:barf:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


nah he didn't.. :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

doctahouse said:


>


banshee


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Lol :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

doctahouse said:


>


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

CNDYBLU66SS said:


>


GTA vice city??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


should be in the guinness world record for longest door on car??? :dunno:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


At first I was like "WTF," then I looked how seamless the door looked, then I gave it some credit, then I went back to "WTF"


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

ABRAXASS said:


> At first I was like "WTF," then I looked how seamless the door looked, then I gave it some credit, then I went back to "WTF"


X2:roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## StoneyImpalascc (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


>


What a turd parade. Is that in china?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

wow, i bet that turns corners great, as it drags the back wheels sideways.:facepalm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I was wonderin how fast it could go?...................................OFF THE NEAREST CLIFF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Id drive it ..................straight into the trinity


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Canada?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Fortworth


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it would still stick out of the TRINITY!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lil Razo said:


> Id drive it ..................straight into the trinity


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:facepalm:WTF


Tonioseven said:


>


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


>



wow!!:facepalm:


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

Afterlife said:


> View attachment 612863


For the ladies! Sit here honey!


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

Raidernation94 said:


> View attachment 618840


"Hi Haters" Hello, your paint sucks.


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


I wanna drive that shiz!


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

Fresh out of the shop, used to be an H2.


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

Skim said:


> :barf:
> [/URL]


dallas police??? seems legit


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

StoneyImpalascc said:


> View attachment 666188
> View attachment 666197


paint by crayola :rofl:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

What a waste


863centralFLA. said:


> dallas police??? seems legit


----------



## @GRANDPAS64 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

La Skzanoma said:


> Fresh out of the shop, used to be an H2.


thats actually a improvement


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


Skim said:


> :barf:
> [/URL]


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

wisdonm said:


> View attachment 821866


:scrutinize:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

seen it on craigslist they say it came straight from cadillac that way


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

83lac-va-beach said:


> View attachment 940914
> View attachment 940930
> seen it on craigslist they say it came straight from cadillac that way


 I've seen a few of those They where made to haul flowers during a funeral. It's a flower car


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

this guy should never get rear ended


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


now iv seen it all


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

^^^^^^^PFFFFFFFFFFF!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! Imagine that door panel?? A door for obesity..


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:barf:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

wisdonm said:


> View attachment 821866


im not gonna lie, I don't completely hate this, in a weird spaceship kinda way.

and its not like he wrecked a 2door. it was obviously a 4dr parts car anyway.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


>


That flashlight needs to be buffed out


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Lol


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

JROCK said:


> NOW I'M REALLY ASHAMED! THE 62 IS ROLLIN THE CALIFORNIA LICENSE PLATE! :angry:  :scrutinize: :barf: :twak: :buttkick: :barf: :nosad:  :thumbsdown:  :guns: :burn:


Dude done smoked his kneecaps off wtf


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sixonebubble said:


>


Tijuas?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

sdropnem said:


> Tijuas?


Ensenada


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

wisdonm said:


> View attachment 1232218


WHAT THA HELL?! :facepalm:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

JROCK said:


> WHAT THA HELL?! :facepalm:


top 3 are for air intake the more air = more horse power. side are for brake ducts =cooling for big brake setup.so with that said I doubt he has any of that so it's just bull shit!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Caballo said:


>


are those26s or 13s?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Photoshoped


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>



did A_E's body guy align and bondo those doors? :scrutinize:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> It belongs hear!


just because you have $ does not mean you have an eye for building/buying nice rides. this guy has some shitty taste :roflmao:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

JustPosting said:


> did A_E's body guy align and bondo those doors? :scrutinize:


that gm jig thou :roflmao:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

JustPosting said:


> just because you have $ does not mean you have an eye for building/buying nice rides. this guy has some shitty taste :roflmao:



The interior is the only shitty part :thumbsdown:


----------



## WestupLa (Jan 28, 2013)

http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/4599146570.html


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

WestupLa said:


> http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/4599146570.html


That must have one hell of a turning radius.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I think he will never sell it


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

Thats super practical! I want it for a daily :no:


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

FirmeJoe said:


>


:dunno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

WestupLa said:


> http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/4599146570.html


what the hell were they smoking?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Caballo said:


>


CLOUD!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## beatsmith (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.trademe.co.nz/motors/used-cars/bmw/auction-765517789.htm


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

WestupLa said:


> http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/4599146570.html


Make it to hopper and can get me inches!!!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

That rear spoiler :facepalm:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

La Skzanoma said:


> :dunno:


i won't waste your time or mine


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

mr1987 said:


> Not a mustang fan but I wouldn't do this to it still!!


This car takes a lot of first place trophies for it to be on here


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

It also has a new look


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

jay1 said:


> This car takes a lot of first place trophies for it to be on here


Wasnt hatin on it but I wouldnt have built it that way! Its def clean


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

JustPosting said:


> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> > It belongs hear!
> ...





MR.P said:


> The interior is the only shitty part :thumbsdown:


:scrutinize: all that money and it is missing the grill, side trim and the stereo system looks like an after thought.. not to mention color and patterns :inout:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

an elegant blend of sportiness with blue-collar work ethic


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Poor truck


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

jay1 said:


> This car takes a lot of first place trophies for it to be on here


Seen it in person at the socios show couple years back. Nice ride just wasn't a fan of the wheels and some of the fab work but the paint was super wet.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## parker (Oct 4, 2014)

kill yourself


----------



## parker (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## LetMeRide (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

LetMeRide said:


> View attachment 1435681


I'm Paisa. But this is really Paisa! Lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

WANNA SNAP IT OFF LIKE A GRAHAM CRACKER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

LetMeRide said:


> View attachment 1435681


Unluckiest 61 vert , poor ace smh


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

PERRO62 said:


> I'm Paisa. But this is really Paisa! Lol


Jajajajajajajaja este wey


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Wowzers that is hideous as fuck!!!!!


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Poor Nissan didn't have a chance


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

La Skzanoma said:


> :dunno:


OMG LOL! :no::nicoderm:


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

TubOShyt! LOL


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

LetMeRide said:


>


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

keola808 said:


> Seen this on my way to work...


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


damnnn, now thats a booty kit


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

doctahouse said:


>


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

doctahouse said:


>


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

i_did_it said:


> here it is pulled over for being an asshat


The best


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> Infamous white gorilla car......


Ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

_Bandido_ said:


>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/QUOTE]
The best


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I found another. It seems this shit is spreading like ebola


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

Caballo said:


> I found another. It seems this shit is spreading like ebola


Could be a nice car,if you hit the builder in the head with a 2.5lb hammer and start over! I like the 59&60 flat tops.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

plague said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


The best[/QUOTE]

Is that the car Harry & Loyd are gonna drive when the movie comes out?


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

OLDSKOOL79 said:


> LETS REVIVE THIS TOPIC WITH MORE CRAP


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

:buttkick:


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

EternalLowLife93 said:


>


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

They're popping up everywhere like weeds.


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

Caballo said:


>


 makes you wonder what goes on in these people's head.


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

EternalLowLife93 said:


>


:barf:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

:facepalm:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/14995-four-door-fest.html


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1490666
> :facepalm:


That red building looking tight!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

wisdonm said:


>


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Caballo said:


>


double parking space so they dont park too close And scratch it


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm just gonna leave this here


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

cwplanet said:


>


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

wisdonm said:


> View attachment 1492610


Lmao the guy taking the pic 
Prob saying this is a badass car


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

aint gonna lie id plow some snow with that bitch :happysad:




RobLBC said:


>


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

someone finished it 
it was for sale on ebay a few years ago



Caballo said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Maybe this one will get finished and sold as well


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

wtf people have way too much time on they're hands and on too many drugs!!!!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah. I started to get that vomity feeling from that one....


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL. i seen this car a few times before. whos car is this. was it a joke or something???


lowdeville said:


> Infamous white gorilla car......


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Caballo said:


> Maybe this one will get finished and sold as well


yo im not gonna hate. he got that camaro front end lined up pretty well. lol. custom as fuck


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

LOL. Talking about getting another car front end lined up pretty well, check this one out. This shit is straight out of a 70s movie.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Reminds me of the one Cheech & Chong were selling parts off on their trip. When they arrived at their location there was nothing left!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

on1 said:


> LOL. i seen this car a few times before. whos car is this. was it a joke or something???


I think that car became more famous for that horrible mural that it ever would have if the mural was actually well done.


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Caballo said:


> LOL. Talking about getting another car front end lined up pretty well, check this one out. This shit is straight out of a 70s movie.


LOL. throw a new windshield in it and a fresh vinyl top and its ready for the boulevard!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Caballo said:


> LOL. Talking about getting another car front end lined up pretty well, check this one out. This shit is straight out of a 70s movie.


I like these


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

on1 said:


> LOL. i seen this car a few times before. whos car is this. was it a joke or something???


Best mural ever


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

best mural ever! fa sho! looks like some 1st graders went all in with their crayolas. not tryna clown if its somebodies ride. but DAMNNN! at what point do you say fuck it and sand it down again


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

plague said:


> I like these


I like OG cars that come like that. But I think that one might be two cars grafted together. Like a Frankenlac or a Regalstein...

I'm not an expert, so correct me if I f'ed it up.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Caballo said:


> I like OG cars that come like that. But I think that one might be two cars grafted together. Like a Frankenlac or a Regalstein...
> 
> I'm not an expert, so correct me if I f'ed it up.


Well people payed big money for those when they were first out threw a coach built company, they are rare now, if you can find a vert one those are worth big money today, there is one down the street forsale cheap but nota vert and needs a whole redo only thing i dont like are those small doors


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

plague said:


> I like these


Windshield and some elbows and that bitch is ridin'!


----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

found on craigslist


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

this fucker right here like 2 steps away from being a legit rolls royce. how much they asking? i wonder if i can talk them down


cruzingratiot said:


> found on craigslist


.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

lol nice gif


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

cruzingratiot said:


> found on craigslist


I just wanna see his vision the way he seen that finished


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

He seen a 30s coupe in a 80 s blazer


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

^ that one is the definition of a troll build. he built it just for the LiL haters


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

wow


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Pretty sweet 'GMC' lmao wtf :facepalm:


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh yes. the coupe classic


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

doctahouse said:


>


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/cto/4784136215.html


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

lol. this one is fresh^^^^


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1519834


taking it to the next level... this one flies?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Caballo said:


> LOL. Talking about getting another car front end lined up pretty well, check this one out. This shit is straight out of a 70s movie.


These came factory on the 70 and 80 model sevilles


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

BRADFORD said:


>


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

on1 said:


> lol. this one is fresh^^^^


THERE IS A WHITE ONE AT THE JUNK YARD DOWN HERE FRONT LOOKS GOOD STILL THE REAR QUATERS ARE CRACKING FROM BONDO AND FIBERGLASS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I wonder what the survival rate is for head-on collisions...


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

who knows. but that would be bad ass at the drive in movies.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Hahaha


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

plague said:


>


 wtf?


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

wait for the grill at the end. shit is 2 gangstah


----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

I can hear him talking to his friends

( this is going to look so good when I done)


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^:barf:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Texas 61 Impala said:


>


this one right here, red neck tank


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

on1 said:


> this one right here, red neck tank


When you absolutely positively have to make it to your cousin's wedding


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

what the fuck!


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

divine69impala said:


> View attachment 1527090
> View attachment 1527090


A new level of ridiculousness


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Rat rod euro


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

divine69impala said:


> View attachment 1527090
> View attachment 1527090


WTF


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Forget rag conversions, this is a woody conversion


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I guess the Dumb & Dumber van got skinned.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

PETA's nightmare


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Caballo said:


> PETA's nightmare


Leatherface's truck, you imagine that thing following you on a dark and deserted highway.


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Heath V said:


> Leatherface's truck, you imagine that thing following you on a dark and deserted highway.


I thought it looked cool, but I think been living in the country for too long.


----------



## MEH (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

NICE RAG-TOP^^^^:burn:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h] 





 


ESTA CHINGON LA CHEVY TROCA^^^


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This clown not only fucked up the beautiful car but also had the nerve to ask for currency for this piece of shit :barf: :thumbsdown: :banghead: :dunno: :loco:


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Caballo said:


>


This ride has a 1 yakpower engine. How many cubic inches is that?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1552954


Trus n vogues.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

RobLBC said:


>


This wouldn't be to bad


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

With some tweeks


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

4 doe


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1552954


 :rimshot: :banghead: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

Truckpala ? Imtrucka ?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:roflmao: foe doe vert.


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

RobLBC said:


>


The bed off the truck behind it would flowed better


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> :roflmao: foe doe vert.


biggest pos I've seen since the "super man" truck


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Lol top fuel civic ????


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

That's The shiznit! I wonder what year it is.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:barf: that makes me sick when they take a decent car and fuck it up........


scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1597193


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

For the VW fans out there. You get a little bit of everything with this one.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Holy fuck lol ^^^^^^^


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

VW owners must like unique vehicles


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

From another thread



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

sdropnem said:


> From another thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shit looks like it came off a donk.....tacky as fuck


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

That one just beat the green monte for worst mural of alltime


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

That is a ugly ass mural


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

https://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=0pFV6ciX2zM


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1597193


Every donk is a fail


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

JUST ME said:


>


Wow and y???


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

mr1987 said:


> Wow and y???


Because those guys have no taste......


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Baltimore


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Fuckin' horrible...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


WHAT KIND OF CAR IS THE FIRST ONE


----------



## funky 69 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mercedes cl


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

JUST ME said:


>


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/5020686365.html


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

All i have to say is WTF ?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

The_Golden_One said:


> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/5020686365.html






CL
sacramento >
for sale >
cars & trucks - by owner




reply 
x​ prohibited[SUP][?][/SUP] Posted: 2 days ago
print[h=2] SELLING 1989 CUSTOM CAMERO - $3005 (SAC)[/h]



























































http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/5020686365.html#http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/5020686365.html#http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/5020686365.html#



© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap



(google map) (yahoo map)​*1989 CHEVY* fuel : *gas*transmission : *automatic*title status : *clean*


safety tips
prohibited items
product recalls
avoiding scams

SELLING 1989 CUSTOM CAMERO ASKING $3005.00 O.B.O DONT MISS OUT ON THIS DONK THIS VEHICLE CAN BE SEEN AT 6211 POWER INN RD SAC CA 95824 MON THRU FRI 8AM TO 4PM NO CALLS PLEASE.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 5020686365
posted: 2 days ago
updated: 23 hours ago
email to friend
♥ best of [SUP][?][/SUP]

Avoid scams, deal locally Beware wiring (e.g. Western Union), cashier checks, money orders, shipping. 



© 2015 craigslist 
help 
safety 
privacy 
feedback 
cl jobs 
terms 
about 
mobile


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Twix.......I guess Golden 1 :dunno:


:facepalm:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

The attorneys for twix should suit the shit out o this guy for slander........


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Fuck is wrong with people?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> The attorneys for twix should suit the shit out o this guy for slander........



:roflmao:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bump


That cadillac has built in curb finders.....


----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

don't know what to say


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bump


OH NO!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> View attachment 1620714


LOL


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bump


I just dont get it.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


lol superman stays rollin!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

More like Supermex.....


chrisdizzle said:


> lol superman stays rollin!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Smh


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

I know g bodies are low standards enough but to toss this switch panel on any g body is unbelievable, seen this posted for sale for $40 :roflmao:


----------



## 81ways (May 31, 2011)

only 11k in Ga


----------



## Deimos666 (Sep 27, 2015)

This one just looks like shit to me. https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/5442904502.html


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NICE RAG-TOP^^^^:burn:


What going on with the window frame. WTF?!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

The 5th & 6th wheel game on lock.


----------



## mr gonzalez (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

reyrey1967 said:


> The 5th & 6th wheel game on lock.


The opera coupe is dope uffin:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> The 5th & 6th wheel game on lock.


Ugly as hell


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

A couple of Texas finest........we got it all Donkeys, swangers, low lows, lowrods, 4x4 monster trucks, slabs, horses,ect............lmao


----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

meanwhile in japan
lowrider cars with easyrider exhaust
link to video of the cars pictured 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3HE-fGxtSA


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cruzingratiot said:


> meanwhile in japan
> lowrider cars with easyrider exhaust
> link to video of the cars pictured
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3HE-fGxtSA


wtf


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Except that.......Well cruzingratiot proved me wrong. How do they open the hood when it's coming out the front?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the horror..the horror..


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


bet he didn't chop his car in half in search of hidden rust:rofl:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's the Love Machine aka Love Boat aka Queen of Hearts aka......


LURCH63 said:


> bet he didn't chop his car in half in search of hidden rust:rofl:


----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

took these around west palm beach florida around 2000 
California Cars lol


----------



## SvenZethof (Dec 14, 2014)

LOL doesn't look so bad in the first pic but after seeing the other pics I'd guess it was did by a 12 year old.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

at a loss 4 words


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> The 5th & 6th wheel game on lock.


i like that :yes:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

found on craigslist
1976 Buick LeSabre [one of a kind] - $4500


----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

1987 Chevrolet Camaro, 
one of a kind MTV special show car created for the NEW KIDS ON THE BLOCK!


----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

interior


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

looked at the last 20 pages and saw 2 cars I see daily driving in vegas lol


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:guns:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:machinegun:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam a tag down the drain....smh


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Dam a tag down the drain....smh


 In the spirit of the topic title, post your wife :rimshot:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Post your mammy..


Marty McFly said:


> In the spirit of the topic title, post your wife :rimshot:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Owner claims it's a 1972 Cutlass.


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Must be really fast. 3 hood scoops for more air intake.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## SargeistExistingII (Nov 1, 2010)

blublazer said:


> hell no ???????????????


Somebody lost a bet. That has GOT to be the only reason. :loco:


----------



## JBob (Mar 20, 2017)

eastside1989 said:


>


This is madness!! does it actually drive?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Horrifying p o s.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

This looks like what used to be a 2nd gen f-body....


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

scrape-it said:


> This looks like what used to be a 2nd gen f-body....
> View attachment 1960513


You have a nice build son, please move this to white people Wednesday topic ASAP


----------

